# Conway WME We Make Enduro Bestell-, Aufbau- u Tuningfaden



## Beppe (10. Februar 2015)

Da ich zu o.g. Themen noch keine eigenen thread gefunden habe, mache ich hier einfach mal einen Anfang.

Den anstehenden Start der Auslieferung hat Conway ja bereits auf verschiedenen Kanälen wie facebook und youtube kommuniziert.

Wer hat also schon was bestellt?
Welche Kompletträder habt ihr geordert?
Welche Aufbauten sind geplant?

Feuer frei!


----------



## Gp1 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich werde meinen Tyee Rahmen mitte Maerz gegen einen WME austauschen. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob Carbon oder Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (15. Februar 2015)

http://www.bikebrigade.de/neuer-bikeparter-we-make-enduro-conway/


----------



## studibiker88 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich hab das WME 827 Alu bestellt, sollte hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen kommen.. Freu mich wie n Schnitzel.. Erstmal werden Kleinigkeiten getauscht, Sattel, Reifen, Griffe etc.. Vielleicht nachher je nach StudiBudget noch das ein oder andere Teil..


----------



## Beppe (19. Februar 2015)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Tyee Rahmen *mitte Maerz* gegen einen WME austauschen. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob Carbon oder Alu



  Respekt vor so viel Optimismus. 
Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, daß vor Mai keine Framesets ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. März 2015)

Überlege mir auch das 827er in Alu zu bestellen. Kann grundsätzlich jeder Händler der auf der Conway-Seite aufgeführt ist das Fahrrad bestellen? Weiß jemand die Maulweite vom Lrs? Finde dazu im Netz 19 oder 22mm.

Ahja und weiß jemand das Rahmengewicht?

Was nehmt ihr für eine Größe? Denk M ist bei 1,80m gut, oder!?


----------



## Beppe (3. März 2015)

Laut der dt seite 22mm











Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Überlege mir auch das 827er in Alu zu bestellen. Kann grundsätzlich jeder Händler der auf der Conway-Seite aufgeführt ist das Fahrrad bestellen? Weiß jemand die Maulweite vom Lrs? Finde dazu im Netz 19 oder 22mm.


----------



## studibiker88 (3. März 2015)

Ja ich denke das kann jeder bestellen der da gelistet ist. Die Maulweite bei der Felge liegt bei 22mm...


----------



## Beppe (3. März 2015)

Am 827 stören mich die Gabel und der LRS, darum hab ich mich persönlich aufs Rahmenset eingeschossen.


----------



## Beppe (3. März 2015)

studibiker88 schrieb:


> Ja ich denke das kann jeder bestellen der da gelistet ist. Die Maulweite bei der Felge liegt bei 22mm...


Jau man muss nur damit rechnen, dass der jew Händler noch nie was von dem Projekt gehört hat und den Interessenten regelmäßig mit Fehlinformationen zur Lieferbarkeit versorgt.


----------



## studibiker88 (3. März 2015)

Welche Gabel bzw LRS würdest du denn montieren? Ich werde vorrangig den Dämpfer tauschen, der Rest bleibt erstmal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studibiker88 (3. März 2015)

Naja, genaue Liefertermine wissen leider auch nicht alle Händler dir das Projekt kennen. Aber hoffe das meins zeitnah kommt, das erste Rennen steht bald an. Welcher Rahmensatz soll es werden?


----------



## Beppe (3. März 2015)

studibike post: 12748778 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Gabel bzw LRS würdest du denn montieren? Ich werde vorrangig den Dämpfer tauschen, der Rest bleibt erstmal..


Ich hätte gerne die Pike rtc drin

Beim LRS will ich auf Nr sicher gehen und auf eine FlowEx/Hope Kombi gehen. 2 dieser LRSe bin ich über 4 Jahre ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten gefahren.

Ich sehe aber nicht, dass ich vor Saisonbeginn noch schrauben darf.


----------



## Beppe (3. März 2015)

studibiker88 schrieb:


> Naja, genaue Liefertermine wissen leider auch nicht alle Händler dir das Projekt kennen. Aber hoffe das meins zeitnah kommt, das erste Rennen steht bald an. Welcher Rahmensatz soll es werden?



Das Aluset. Komme wie Tabletop vom Votec V.SX.


----------



## studibiker88 (3. März 2015)

Bin mal gespannt wie die Pike so ist, noch nie ein Enduro gefahren. Wenns mir gar nicht gefällt fasziniert mich die BOS Deville.. :-D Aber erstmal meine Rakete genießen wenn sie denn da ist.


----------



## Twenty-1 (4. März 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://www.bikebrigade.de/neuer-bikeparter-we-make-enduro-conway/



Wir haben mit dem WME 1027 Carbon eines der ersten Bikes bekommen... und unser Teamfahrer Jón aus Lexemburg ist schwer begeistert 
Ich habe auch nochmal nachgefragt, wann die nächsten Räder kommen würden. Bisher seinen wohl nur Rahmen in Gr. M verschickt worden (vermutlich auch nur Carbon) und Ende März sollen die Rahmen in Gr. L kommen (wohl auch erstmal nur Carbon). Wann die Teile aus Alu kommen weiß ich noch nicht, werde es hier aber Kund tun, sobald ich diese Info habe...


----------



## Kadauz (4. März 2015)

Mal ne Frage: wird der Dämpferkolben nicht wahnsinnig eingesaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (4. März 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: wird der Dämpferkolben nicht wahnsinnig eingesaut?



schau dir mal auf 
http://www.bikebrigade.de/neuer-bikeparter-we-make-enduro-conway/ und 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/jp-gales,16075/setup,28150
die Detaibilder vom Fender für den Hinterbau an. Das Teil ist so platziert, dass da recht wenig Schumutz an den Dämpfer kommt


----------



## Kadauz (4. März 2015)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> schau dir mal auf
> http://www.bikebrigade.de/neuer-bikeparter-we-make-enduro-conway/ und
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/jp-gales,16075/setup,28150
> die Detaibilder vom Fender für den Hinterbau an. Das Teil ist so platziert, dass da recht wenig Schumutz an den Dämpfer kommt


Ok, der Fender war auf dem Bild der Produkthomepage nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Beppe (4. März 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: wird der Dämpferkolben nicht wahnsinnig eingesaut?


Die gleiche Einbausituation hab ich an meinem VS.X und konnte den Dämpfer mit nem Eigenbaufender komplett aus der Schußbahn nehmen. Werde mir fürs WME erwas vergleichbares schustern.


----------



## Twenty-1 (4. März 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Die gleiche Einbausituation hab ich an meinem VS.X und konnte den Dämpfer mit nem Eigenbaufender komplett aus der Schußbahn nehmen. Werde mir fürs WME erwas vergleichbares schustern.



musst Du doch nicht machen... gibt es doch gleich mit dem Bike dazu


----------



## Beppe (4. März 2015)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> musst Du doch nicht machen... gibt es doch gleich mit dem Bike dazu



Ich glaub beim Rahmenset nicht und wenn dafür Preise wie bei Cube oder Votec aufgerufen werden, bastel ich mir das Ding selbst.


----------



## fone (5. März 2015)

Lasst doch den Dämpfer schmutzig werden...


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. März 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Lasst doch den Dämpfer schmutzig werden...


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. März 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich glaub beim Rahmenset nicht und wenn dafür Preise wie bei Cube oder Votec aufgerufen werden, bastel ich mir das Ding selbst.



Ich kann Dich beruhigen... Du musst nicht basteln  Ich habe mal nachgefragt... bei den Rahmenkits ist genau wie bei den Kompletträder sowohl der Fender für den Dämpfer als auch der/die/das DualPlate dabei


----------



## Beppe (12. März 2015)

Leider geil....


----------



## Beppe (17. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (17. März 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


>


eins der wenigen Bikes in Deutschland und am letzten WE von joniboni95 auf Platz 24 in der Elite-Klasse bei Easyphone Enduro Cup in Esneux/BEL gebracht 
Hier noch ein paar mehr Fotos des Bikes im Renneinsatz: www.bikebrigade.de/easyphone-enduro-cup-1-in-esneuxbel


----------



## Biost0ne (18. März 2015)

Ich finde die Alu version so traumhaft... aber finde es echt blöd das die das rahmen kit. nur mit Dämpfer ausliefern...


----------



## Beppe (19. März 2015)

Airtime


----------



## Beppe (19. März 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Ich finde die Alu version so traumhaft... aber finde es echt blöd das die das rahmen kit. nur mit Dämpfer ausliefern...



Warum verkaufst du den gelieferten Dämpfer nicht, der Invest ist doch überschaubar?


----------



## Twenty-1 (19. März 2015)

das WME 1027 Carbon beim Easyphone Enduro Cup am 15.03.15 in Esneux/BEL von @joniboni95 im Einsatz!
weitere Bilder vom Rennen und dem Bike (mit Jon) unter: www.bikebrigade.de/easyphone-enduro-cup-1-in-esneuxbel


----------



## JoNorco3 (23. März 2015)

Hey, ich würde mir gerne das Carbon WME zu legen. Allerdings bin ich mir noch unsicher was die Größe angeht. Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen was für Rahmengrößen/Körpergröße ihr so fahrt?


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. März 2015)

Ich fahre meins zwar noch nicht, habe mir aber bei einer Körpergröße von 1,69m (Schrittmaß 72,5 cm) Rahmengröße M bestellt. Ich denke, dass das mit den angegebenen Geometriewerten am Besten passt.
Wie groß bist Du denn bzw. an welche Rahmengröße hast Du gedacht?


----------



## JoNorco3 (24. März 2015)

Ziemlich genauso groß wie du und hatte auch an die Rahmengröße M gedacht.


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. März 2015)

na, dann passt es doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (25. März 2015)

Ich bin ziemlich heiß auf das Bike und frage auch nach der Größe:
Bin 178 mit 82cm Innenbeinlänge - da schon L ?

Hat schon jemand Infos wann die Bikes in Alu lieferbar sein werden ?


----------



## Twenty-1 (25. März 2015)

so wie ies es aus sicherer Quelle erfahren habe sollen die Alu-Rahmen im April kommen...


----------



## Thiel (25. März 2015)

Ich habe mal bei zwei Händlern in meiner Nähe angefragt und es hieß für die 1999,- Alu Version Ende April / Anfang Mai und mitte bis Ende Mai. Größe M

Das man die Zuverlässigkeit von Bike Herstellern generell anzweifeln sollte, hat sich mittlerweile wohl rumgesprochen


----------



## snooze (25. März 2015)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> so wie ies es aus sicherer Quelle erfahren habe sollen die Alu-Rahmen im April kommen...


das wäre ja ein Traum
Laut offizieller Conway Mail im Mai. Ich hoffe du hast recht!


----------



## JoNorco3 (25. März 2015)

Wo bzw. über wen habt ihr euro Bikes/Rahmen bestellt? Carbon oder Alu?


----------



## prof.66 (25. März 2015)

könnte man den Rahmen auch mit 26 Zoll fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (25. März 2015)

Sicher, warum auch nicht? Musst halt dann 26x2.4er Reifen nehmen, 26x2.1 würden evtl bisschen windig aussehen.

26" zu 27,5" ist 1,5", das sind 38,1mm im Durchmesser, sind 19mm im Radius. Also keine 2cm.


----------



## prof.66 (26. März 2015)

Ich dachte das sich die Geo event. dadurch stark verändert oder ähnliches


----------



## prof.66 (26. März 2015)

doppel


----------



## mlb (26. März 2015)

Da ich mich auch für diesen Rahmen interessiere, meine zwei 26er Laufradsätze und meine gerade erst auf 180mm umgebaute Lyrik weiter verwenden möchte, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und die Geodaten in CREO (CAD) skizziert:
Mit 26" LRS und einer 180er Gabel verändert sich der LW von 65,5° auf 64,8°, BB Offset von -5mm auf 0, der Reach verkürzt sich von 461mm auf 454mm.
(Bei Gelegenheit mache ich noch einen Screenshot)
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Geo Änderungen vernachlässigbar, das Rad geht eher noch ein bisschen besser bergab.


----------



## snooze (26. März 2015)

JoNorco3 schrieb:


> Wo bzw. über wen habt ihr euro Bikes/Rahmen bestellt? Carbon oder Alu?


bei einem örtlichen Händler, gesucht über die Conway Seite. Bestellt wurde im November das Alu Rahmenkit in L


----------



## Thiel (26. März 2015)

Wie groß bist du ?


----------



## Twenty-1 (27. März 2015)

die ersten Alu-Bikes wurden schon bei Händlern gesichtet


----------



## Beppe (27. März 2015)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> die ersten Alu-Bikes wurden schon bei Händlern gesichtet



Wo und bei welchem Händler würde mich iinteressieren.


----------



## Twenty-1 (27. März 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wo und bei welchem Händler würde mich iinteressieren.



Zweirad Meister Fabian Leckebusch e.K.
Raabeweg 2
51545 Waldbröl

Ich kenne den Laden aber auch nicht persönlich... hat mir ein Freund erzählt, der auch sehensüchtigst auf sein Bike wartet


----------



## Beppe (28. März 2015)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Zweirad Meister Fabian Leckebusch e.K.
> Raabeweg 2
> 51545 Waldbröl
> 
> Ich kenne den Laden aber auch nicht persönlich... hat mir ein Freund erzählt, der auch sehensüchtigst auf sein Bike wartet



Ok. Danke. Aber nur in m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (28. März 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn ?


----------



## Beppe (28. März 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn ?


186 und damit deutlich im L.


----------



## Thiel (28. März 2015)

Hmm, ich bin 178 mit nur 82cm innenbeinlänge. Scheint aber trotzdem vielleicht auch bei mir L zu passen ? Bisher ist das nur eine theoretische überlegung.


----------



## 7undachtzig (29. März 2015)

Hab mir das WME 1027 Alu gestern beim Händler bestellt. Als Liefertermin wurde mir die erste Woche im Mai genannt. Größe M bei 1.78m und einer Schrittlänge von 85cm. 

Hatte auf der Eurobike 2014 die Möglichkeit mich auf ein Rad in Größe M zu setzen und das hat gepasst. Wobei zwischen draufsitzen und fahren natürlich ein Unterschied ist. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Emtix (29. März 2015)

Bei 172cm und 82cm Schrittlänge: s oder m?


----------



## Bench (29. März 2015)

Kommt dann drauf an, ob tourenlastig und eher laufen lassen, oder technisch verspielt und sehr enge kurven...
Mit 1,70m und 80cm SL nehme ich persönlich immer M Rahmen, und passe je nach Reach den Vorbau an.


----------



## noco (6. April 2015)




----------



## Beppe (6. April 2015)

Sehr hübsch. Du Glücklicher.

Schreib doch mal von deinen Fahreindrücken. Wie arbeitet der Hinterbau bei welchem Einsatz? Wie sind Ansprechverhalten und FWausnutzung? Welche Bikes bist du bisher gefahren und wie würdest du deren Hinterbauten mit dem vom WME beschreiben?


----------



## 7undachtzig (6. April 2015)

Daumen hoch!

Bei dir ist auf der Wippe gar nicht "170" aufgedruckt/ gelasert. Hast du den Schriftzug selbst entfernt? Oder war der nie drauf? Gefällt mir nämlich so deutlich besser. Und der Kettenstrebenschutz ist nicht der, der auf der Conway Homepage abgebildet ist, hast du den getauscht?

Auch die Fragen von @Beppe interessieren mich natürlich brennend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (6. April 2015)

Also:
Hab das Radl vor ein paar Tagen bekommen, ist Grösse M und die "Budget" Version, bin 173cm Schrittlänge k.A. eher kürzere Haxn.
Bisher bin ich quasi immer "Enduro" Bikes gefahren (2009er Remedy, Scratch, Spicy und Nomad 1)
D.h. ich hab ein paar Generationen übersprungen und bin jetzt mit dem WME von 26" u. 9fach gleich auf ein ganz aktuelles new School
Bike gesprungen....
Meine ersten Eindrücke:
Das Radl kam fertig aufgebaut im Karton an, alles perfekt montiert und eingestellt - Steuersatz hatte allerdings kein Fett drinnen - aber das war´s auch schon.
Hab dann noch Lenker, Vorbau u. Sattel getauscht, Pedale dran und die Reifen tubeless gemacht. Wiegt jetzt wie´s dasteht 14,2kg.
Was mir noch gut gefällt bzw. meinen Vorstellungen entgegenkommt sind die aussen verlegten Züge, BSA Innenlager, schon korrekt gekürzte Leitungen, schöne Schweissnähte, ISCG Aufnahme und das Rahmendesign überhaupt - alles nach meinem Geschmack!
Bin dann gestern das erste Mal auf meine Hausrunde. Was mir zuerst aufgefallen ist: Das Ding beschleunigt gut, Hinterbau bleibt absolut neutral, fühlt sich straff an weil auch die Gabel (X-Fusion Sweep) sich keinen mm bewegt....! Dann hätte ich erwartet dass sich der lange Reach irgendwie negativ bemerkbar macht (bin oldschool Geos gewöhnt), aber Entwarnung, ich fühlte mich von beginn an gut auf dem Rad.
In der Trailrunde ist eigentlich alles drin: immer wieder wurzelig, technisch rauf/runter eng winkelig und heimwärts dann Speed, Anlieger und kleinere Sprünge, tretastig eigentlich meistens.
Kurz zusammengefasst: Hinterbau fühlt sich perfekt an und sehr kontrolliert, der Xfusion 02 rl arbeitet unauffällig - also überraschenderweise für mich sehr gut. Die Hans Dampf sind halt die OEM Performance, hm, Begeisterung sieht anders aus... erinnern mich zu sehr an Fat Albert Tourenreifen! Ein bissl muss ich mich nach all den Jahren auf fetten 26" Reifen noch an die neue, dünne Grösse gewöhnen - aber bald gibt´s ja den +Standart....! Übrigens die Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau ist sehr gut! Nach den Seiten sinds ca. 1cm und nach vorne fast 2 1/2cm.
Nun, die Gabel ..... - ich werde baldmöglichst eine Pike reintun!

Ich hab das Rad ausm Bauchgefühl ausgesucht und wusste gleich nach den ersten Entwürfen und der sympatischen und transparenten Herangehensweise an das Projekt: das wird was, das gefällt mir, das mag ich! Welldone Jungs!!!

Grüsse
Bernd

PS: Die Wippe hat den prolligen 170  Aufdruck nicht drauf, der Kettenstrebenschutz ist Serie und fast vergessen: das Radl ist extrem geräuscharm, da klappert nicht mal die Kette im Umwerfer!


----------



## snooze (6. April 2015)

sieht super aus und dein erster Eindruck stimmt mich froh 
hoffentlich kommt meins auch bald!


----------



## paulderpete (8. April 2015)

Wills mir auch bestellen und bin noch nicht sicher, ob Alu oder Carbon (hängt natürlich auch was am Geld).
Hatte letztens nen Sturz mitbekommen, wo ein Alu Rahmen der durch geschlossen aufgeklebte Aufkleber + 3M Folie kratzer im Material bekommen hatte....würde Carbon das passieren, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass der Lack durch wäre und die Faser angeritzt wäre...sprich der Rahmen SChrott ist? Ich gehe doch mal davon aus, dass Der Lack und HArz überm Carbon weicher sind als Alu oder?


----------



## JaSon78 (8. April 2015)

.   Fand ich recht beeindruckend. Denke je nach Sturz kann der Vgl. Carbon vs. Alu pro oder con ausgehen...


----------



## bansaiman (8. April 2015)

Ke


JaSon78 schrieb:


> .   Fand ich recht beeindruckend. Denke je nach Sturz kann der Vgl. Carbon vs. Alu pro oder con ausgehen...




Kenn ich, aber geht nicht auf den von mir geschilderten Fall ein ;-) Ich will keine Diskussion zum Thema ALu vs Carbon, sondern diesen Spezialfall wenn ein Rad beim Sturz über einen im Boden verankerten oder großen Stein  schrammt, wo ins Alu ca 0,5mm tiefe Kratzer kommen, was da der Carbonrahmen sagt.

Sprich wird derselbe Stein beim Carbon durchs HArz bis auf die Faser dringen? Eher ja, eher nein? Ich vermute leider Ersteres, aber lasse mich gerne belehren, falls das Zeig robuster ist, als ich dachte ;-)


----------



## piilu (8. April 2015)

Das Yeti sb6c ist wohl bei einer ähnlichen Situation zerbrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoNorco3 (9. April 2015)

So ich war heute bei Zweirad Meister Fabian Leckebusch e.K. und habe mir das Conway in Carbon angeguckt. Sehr schickes Teil. Größe M passte auch wunderbar (Größe 170 und SL ca. 77). Leider hat er mir gesagt, dass sich die Auslieferungen der Rahmenkits wohl deutlich nach hinten schiebt. Hat da jemand von euch noch andere Infos? bzw. wo habt ihr eure Bikes bestellt?


----------



## jan84 (9. April 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ke
> 
> Kenn ich, aber geht nicht auf den von mir geschilderten Fall ein ;-) Ich will keine Diskussion zum Thema ALu vs Carbon, sondern diesen Spezialfall wenn ein Rad beim Sturz über einen im Boden verankerten oder großen Stein  schrammt, wo ins Alu ca 0,5mm tiefe Kratzer kommen, was da der Carbonrahmen sagt.
> 
> Sprich wird derselbe Stein beim Carbon durchs HArz bis auf die Faser dringen? Eher ja, eher nein? Ich vermute leider Ersteres, aber lasse mich gerne belehren, falls das Zeig robuster ist, als ich dachte ;-)



Kann man nicht verallgemeinern, kommt auch drauf an wo genau das passiert. Wenn "ein paar Fasern" durchtrennt werden muss das kein Problem sein. Die Festigkeit von ner Alu-Konstruktion wird durch nen tiefen Kratzer auch reduziert. Nen MTB-Rahmen wird man - alleine schon wegen der ganzen Impact-Problematik - eh nicht an der Haltbarkeitsgrenze auslegen, ergo sind die meisten Carbonrahmen wohl eher überdimensioniert als die Alu-Rahmen... => Wenn der Hersteller hinsichtlich Auslegung und Qualitätskontrolle weiß was er tut spricht nichts gegen Carbonrahmen. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern, kommt auch drauf an wo genau das passiert. Wenn "ein paar Fasern" durchtrennt werden muss das kein Problem sein. Die Festigkeit von ner Alu-Konstruktion wird durch nen tiefen Kratzer auch reduziert. Nen MTB-Rahmen wird man - alleine schon wegen der ganzen Impact-Problematik - eh nicht an der Haltbarkeitsgrenze auslegen, ergo sind die meisten Carbonrahmen wohl eher überdimensioniert als die Alu-Rahmen... => Wenn der Hersteller hinsichtlich Auslegung und Qualitätskontrolle weiß was er tut spricht nichts gegen Carbonrahmen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan




Dann ist natürlich hier die Frage, wie hochwertig der Carbonrahmen im Vergleich mit Trek, Santa Cruz oder NOrco der verarbeitet ist


----------



## jan84 (9. April 2015)

Ist ja auch noch die Qualitätskontrolle nach der Fertigung die genauso wichtig ist. Die Frage wird dir aber -wahrscheinlich- hier niemand beantworten können (genau so gemeint, ohne irgendeinen Unterton!).

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch noch die Qualitätskontrolle nach der Fertigung die genauso wichtig ist. Die Frage wird dir aber -wahrscheinlich- hier niemand beantworten können (genau so gemeint, ohne irgendeinen Unterton!).
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan




nee,w ar schon klar,d ass das schwierig wird ;-)
Werde wohl tendenziell eher zum Alu greifen, obwohl mich das Kilo weniger schon reizen würde


----------



## Twenty-1 (10. April 2015)

kurzer Zwischenstand zu den Lieferterminen... die Alu-Rahmen sollen noch in diesem Monat, also April, kommen, die aus Carbon wohl bis mitt Mai. Dementsprechend zeitnah werden sie wohl auch bei den Händlern sein; sprich, wenn die Bikes aufgebaut und verpackt sind


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2015)

Wie hoch ist denn das Gewicht des ALU Rahmens??
Habe dazu keine Angaben gefunden.


----------



## bansaiman (13. April 2015)

Emtix schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn das Gewicht des ALU Rahmens??
> Habe dazu keine Angaben gefunden.



Bekam per mailnachfrage folgendes raus:
Alu 3250 ubd carbon 2100 gramm in M


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2015)

Danke!


----------



## tiger_powers (23. April 2015)

gibts schon news zur Auslieferung der Alu Framesets?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (23. April 2015)

ENDE MAi


----------



## tiger_powers (24. April 2015)

ouh shit...


----------



## bansaiman (24. April 2015)

noco schrieb:


> Also:
> Hab das Radl vor ein paar Tagen bekommen, ist Grösse M und die "Budget" Version, bin 173cm Schrittlänge k.A. eher kürzere Haxn.
> Bisher bin ich quasi immer "Enduro" Bikes gefahren (2009er Remedy, Scratch, Spicy und Nomad 1)
> D.h. ich hab ein paar Generationen übersprungen und bin jetzt mit dem WME von 26" u. 9fach gleich auf ein ganz aktuelles new School
> ...




Und neue Erkenntnisse nach weiteren schönen Auf- und Abfahrten? ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2015)

So ich kann mich nicht zwischen wme und tyee entscheiden. Preislich liegen die rahmensets gleich. Ist beim wme auch ein Debonair verbaut? Wie ist eigentlich der Radstand? 

Im tyee könnte ich noch meine 26" Teile fahren. Würde das beim wme auch gehen?

Dafür gefällt mir beim wme das hinterbausystem besser. Ähnlich wie beim von aber das tyee kann auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## bansaiman (24. April 2015)

Geo und radstand sind auf der hp vom wme projekt.
Tretlager haben sie wohl bewusst nicht so übertrieben tief gelegt.also sollte es mot dicken reifen und 170er kurbel auch licker gehen.will's genauso machen wie du.warte nur aufn rahmen ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2015)

Radstand find ich weder auf der Projektseite noch auf der Conway-Seite. Du kommst ja vom Tyee seh ich gerade. Warum willst du auf das Conway wechseln?

Würdet ihr bei 180cm und 86er Schrittlänge schon L nehmen? Als ich mal wegen der Wirbelsäule vermessen wurde kamen 1,82 MEter raus aber früher hab ich immer 1,79m gemessen. Eigentlich wächst man doch mit über 20 nicht mehr!?

Kommt das Tretlager mit -2cm nicht arg tief? Das müssten ja dann 330mm sein wenn ich mich nicht irre1?


----------



## noco (24. April 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Und neue Erkenntnisse nach weiteren schönen Auf- und Abfahrten? ;-)


Nur ganz kurz: Hab inzwischen die Volkspike verbaut und mich weiter an 27 Zoll gewöhnt!
Komm nicht sooo viel zum Fahren - leider! Aber meine eigenen Schlüsselstellen aufm Hometrail gelingen müheloser denn je....! Die Tretlagerhöhe find ich ideal getroffen, setzt uphill auf schmalen und wurzliegen Pfaden seltenst auf, was mir wichtiger ist als die angeblichen Vorteile eines tieferen Tretlagers, es passt einfach.
Tabletop84: ja, würde L nehmen mit 180. Bin 173 und mit passt M perfekt, kommt mir gefühlt trotz langem Reach nicht übertrieben lang vor.
bansaiman: melde mich schon noch - als Bikeshop Mitarbeiter bin ich einfach am Begrenzer momentan....!


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. April 2015)

Passen in den Rahmen eigentlich auch Downhill-Dämpfer á la CCDB Air?


----------



## Emtix (27. April 2015)

Da serienmäßig auch ein Vivid Air verbaut wird, gehe ich davon aus das ein CCDB Air auch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider14 (27. April 2015)

Hi, kann mir jemand erklären, warum die Kabelführung bei Alu nicht auch intern ist?


----------



## Waldfabi (30. April 2015)

foxrider14 schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jemand erklären, warum die Kabelführung bei Alu nicht auch intern ist?


Ganz einfach: Weil das von den User´n im Entwicklungsstadium nicht gewünscht wurde.

Gruß,
Tom vom WME Team


----------



## Beppe (30. April 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil das von den User´n im Entwicklungsstadium nicht gewünscht wurde.
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom vom WME Team


Und das ist genau wie die Nutzung des BSA Innenlagerstandard gut so.

Kannst du uns bitte mal etwas genaueres zum Ausliefertermin der Alusets sagen?

VG Beppe


----------



## bansaiman (30. April 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Und das ist genau wie die Nutzung des BSA Innenlagerstandard gut so.
> 
> Kannst du uns bitte mal etwas genaueres zum Ausliefertermin der Alusets sagen?
> 
> VG Beppe




Hab ich oben geschrieben, weil bei HArtje erfragt. Status vor einer Woche war: Ende Mai-Anfang Juni


----------



## Waldfabi (30. April 2015)

Mom


Beppe schrieb:


> Und das ist genau wie die Nutzung des BSA Innenlagerstandard gut so.
> 
> Kannst du uns bitte mal etwas genaueres zum Ausliefertermin der Alusets sagen?
> 
> VG Beppe



Momentan haben wir einiges an Alurahmen erhalten, die jetzt aufgebaut und komplettiert werden. Genau Liefertermine müsste dann der jeweilige Händler abfragen, da bin ich zu wenig drin in der Materie, wann wer was genau bekommt und bestellt hat.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## foxrider14 (30. April 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil das von den User´n im Entwicklungsstadium nicht gewünscht wurde.
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom vom WME Team


Danke für die Info. Bin kein großer Schrauber und finde intern (wie beim Carbon) schöner, aber da hat wohl die Mehrheit gesiegt.

Bin mal gespannt, wann das 827 Alu in L beim Händler ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (15. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? 
Habe irgendwo aufgefasst, dass es beim 2.35 Hans Dampf schon sehr eng wird.


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2015)

-habichr: 12939148 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Reifenfreiheit aus?
> Habe irgendwo aufgefasst, dass es beim 2.35 Hans Dampf schon sehr eng wird.


Wo hast du das gehört? Was ich auf der EB 2014 gesehen u fotografiert habe, bietet der Hinterbau Platz satt.


----------



## -habicht- (15. Mai 2015)

Hier  im IBC  xD
Ich weiss im IBC labern auch viele die keinen Plan haben, deswegen Frage ich mal hier nach. Es sind ja doch schon ein Paar WME unterwegs wie es scheint,


----------



## Twenty-1 (15. Mai 2015)

Das ist der serienmäßige Hans Dampf in 2,35. Also ich finde, dass da noch ausreichend Platz ist


----------



## *Souly* (15. Mai 2015)

Bei den Kinematikmustern war die Reifenfreiheit etwas geringer, bei den Serienrahmen ist aber ausreichend Platz vorhanden. Man könnte es mit dem Platz an einer Gabel vergleichen.

Grüße


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2015)

Hier ein pic von der letzten EB.


----------



## -habicht- (16. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank sieht definitiv nach genug Platz aus


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2015)

Welches Sattelklemmenmaß braucht man igentlich? finde auf der Seite nichts


----------



## Beppe (19. Mai 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Welches Sattelklemmenmaß braucht man igentlich? finde auf der Seite nichts



31.6mm


----------



## *Souly* (19. Mai 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> 31.6mm


Das ist das Sattelrohrmaß.

Das Sattelklemmenmaß sollte 34,9mm sein, ich check das nachher mal.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (19. Mai 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Das ist das Sattelrohrmaß.
> 
> Das Sattelklemmenmaß sollte 34,9mm sein, ich check das nachher mal.
> 
> Grüße


Oh. Sry. Überlesen. Dementsprechend  34.9 wie zb die Symtace Superlock.


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2015)

Danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2015)

Kennt eigentlich jemand die Radstandmaße? Die stehen weder auf der Conway- noch auf der WME-Projektseite. Und wie tief kommt das Tretlager bei 26"?


----------



## Twenty-1 (19. Mai 2015)

31,6 mm - findest Du aber auch hier: http://www.conway-bikes.de/portfolio-item/wme-1027-carbon/


----------



## Beppe (19. Mai 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Und wie tief kommt das Tretlager bei 26"?



Ca. 1...1,5cm tiefer als mit 27,5.

Ein Sportsfreund mit scaled sized 301 war so freundlich mir seine 2.4" bereiften LR  Durchmesser auszumessen.

vorne 70,2 cm, hinten 68,2 cm


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2015)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> 31,6 mm - findest Du aber auch hier: http://www.conway-bikes.de/portfolio-item/wme-1027-carbon/




31,6mm Reverb ist = Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohres, nciht der Außerndurchmesser bzw. Sattelklemmenmaß


----------



## mlb (19. Mai 2015)

hier mal die Geo mit 26" und 180er Lyrik:



vorausgesetzt die Kettensrtebe ist nicht zu tailliert für ein 26er HR.....


----------



## Beppe (19. Mai 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> hier mal die Geo mit 26" und 180er Lyrik:
> 
> 
> 
> vorausgesetzt die Kettensrtebe ist nicht zu tailliert für ein 26er HR.....



Topp. Danke.


----------



## Waldfabi (19. Mai 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> 31,6mm Reverb ist = Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohres, nciht der Außerndurchmesser bzw. Sattelklemmenmaß



Klemmschellendurchmesser: 34,9mm

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (19. Mai 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ca. 1...1,5cm tiefer als mit 27,5.
> 
> Ein Sportsfreund mit scaled sized 301 war so freundlich mir seine 2.4" bereiften LR  Durchmesser auszumessen.
> 
> vorne 70,2 cm, hinten 68,2 cm




http://wemakeenduro.de/#geometrie

Ausgehend von den Conwaydaten Standardlaufradradius 355mm, was meinen o.g. Angaben entspräche, komme ich bei -5mm Tretlagerhöhe auf ca. 350mm bzw ca 340mm bei einem 26" Aufbau.

@Tabletop84

Zum Vergleich habe ich bei meinem 26" Votec VSX auf 2,4" Pneus und Lyrik uTurn Coil

360mm Tretlagerhöhe @ 170mm Federweg
357mm @ 160 mm Fw &
343mm @ 115mm Fw.


Ebl ist 545/555mm bei 160/170mm Fw.


----------



## Twenty-1 (19. Mai 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> 31,6mm Reverb ist = Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohres, nciht der Außerndurchmesser bzw. Sattelklemmenmaß



stimmt... da war ja was


----------



## mlb (20. Mai 2015)

Hat das WME eigentlich eine Bikepark-Freigabe, oder gibt es eine Klassifizierung wie bei Canyon oder Alutech?
Vivid Air im Topmodell und Freigabe für 180er Gabeln lassen da schon hoffen.....
Welche Gewichtsfreigabe hat es?


----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Hat das WME eigentlich eine Bikepark-Freigabe, oder gibt es eine Klassifizierung wie bei Canyon oder Alutech?
> Vivid Air im Topmodell und Freigabe für 180er Gabeln lassen da schon hoffen.....
> Welche Gewichtsfreigabe hat es?




Bikeparkfreigabe ist relativ ;-)
Ich war jetzt mehrfach mit verschiedenen Rädern in Finale Ligure und San Remo. Die Fahrer von Conway wauch gerade mit dem WME Carbon und ide fahren garantiert härter als ich. Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass genannte Gelände härter ist als die meisten deutschen DH Strecken. Winterberg und Braunlage oder Saalbach Hinterglemm Strecken sind weniger krass. Das wird also halten.


----------



## Waldfabi (20. Mai 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Hat das WME eigentlich eine Bikepark-Freigabe, oder gibt es eine Klassifizierung wie bei Canyon oder Alutech?
> Vivid Air im Topmodell und Freigabe für 180er Gabeln lassen da schon hoffen.....
> Welche Gewichtsfreigabe hat es?



Der Fahrer im aktuellen Video der Woche sitzt auf einem WME 1027 Carbon.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (20. Mai 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Der Fahrer im aktuellen Video der Woche sitzt auf einem WME 1027 Carbon.
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom



Meine Fresse geht das Geschoss leicht aufs Hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Hat das WME eigentlich eine Bikepark-Freigabe, oder gibt es eine Klassifizierung wie bei Canyon oder Alutech?
> Vivid Air im Topmodell und Freigabe für 180er Gabeln lassen da schon hoffen.....
> Welche Gewichtsfreigabe hat es?




Jepp, das Video wollte ich gerade auch posten...anschauen...dann noch Fragen?


----------



## mlb (20. Mai 2015)

ja, Radde kann schon fahren
Aber nur weil er das macht heisst es noch lange nicht, dass das Rad darauf ausgelegt ist.
Wenn ich umgekehrt mit einem defekten Rahmen ankomme und und sage ich hab nur das gemacht was Radde im Video gemacht hat, werde ich wohl ausgelacht und auf meinen Ansprüchen sitzen bleiben?!

Ein offizielles Statemant seitens des Herstellers wäre schon schön, andere schaffen das ja auch.
Und das spielt, zumindest bei mir, durchaus eine Rolle bei der Überlegung einer Neuanschaffung.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> ja, Radde kann schon fahren
> Aber nur weil er das macht heisst es noch lange nicht, dass das Rad darauf ausgelegt ist.
> Wenn ich umgekehrt mit einem defekten Rahmen ankomme und und sage ich hab nur das gemacht was Radde im Video gemacht hat, werde ich wohl ausgelacht und auf meinen Ansprüchen sitzen bleiben?!
> 
> ...





Alos laut Mailverkehr, den ich mit HArtje hatte, kann ich mit dem WME alles machen, was du om Einsatzbereich eines Santa Cruz Noma, Trek Slash, Norco Range, Alztech Fanes, Torque oder Capra machen darfst.und mit den teilen dropt man auch mal 4 meter in geshapte landungen.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2015)

Beim Verstellen des  fw am heck von 160-170mm,um wieviel mm ändert sich die tretlager Höhe? Je nach realisation der federwegsverstellung wären ja verachiedene dinge vorstellbar


----------



## *Souly* (23. Mai 2015)

Die Federwegsverstellung ist so ausgelegt das es keine Geometrieveränderung gibt.

Grüße


----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Die Federwegsverstellung ist so ausgelegt das es keine Geometrieveränderung gibt.
> 
> Grüße




Wisst Ihr schon, ob die neue Rahmenfuhre es jetzt tatsächlich zur letzten Maiwoche schafft oder gibt´s weitere Verzögerungen?


----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2015)

noco schrieb:


>




Hast dir  schon die Pike geholt?
Hätte neben Mattoc noch nen Vorschlag für dich!

Die MRP Stage soll verdammt gut sein. Habe die TAge ein paar Reviews dazu reingezogen...und einge finden sie sogar besser als die pike. Total interessant. Hätte ich nicht meine MAttoc, würde ich die gerne ausprobieren. wiegt halt 2100 gramm (wie bei DVO durch mehr MAterial für Stefigkeit udn deutlich merh Öl für Robustheit bei der Funktion), also was mehr aber LEistungs und Wartungsintervallmäßig muss die spitze sein.


----------



## Beppe (24. Mai 2015)

Winterberg.


----------



## noco (26. Mai 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hast dir  schon die Pike geholt?
> Hätte neben Mattoc noch nen Vorschlag für dich!
> 
> Die MRP Stage soll verdammt gut sein. Habe die TAge ein paar Reviews dazu reingezogen...und einge finden sie sogar besser als die pike. Total interessant. Hätte ich nicht meine MAttoc, würde ich die gerne ausprobieren. wiegt halt 2100 gramm (wie bei DVO durch mehr MAterial für Stefigkeit udn deutlich merh Öl für Robustheit bei der Funktion), also was mehr aber LEistungs und Wartungsintervallmäßig muss die spitze sein.


Ja hab die Pike seit ein paar Wochen schon drin und und sie hat meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt: funktioniert bestens, ist unkompliziert einzustellen und hab die Gewissheit dass es bei Problemen kein Rumgezicke vom Hersteller bzw. Lieferanten (Hartje  ) gibt. Preis/Funktions/Gewichts Verhältnis ist ziemlich einmalig.
Die Mattoc hätte mich letztes Jahr auch interessiert - war ja anfangs in den Tests auch weit vorne - seltsamerweise kam sie in den neueren Tests nicht mehr so gut weg ( Einsinken und so....?)
Ansonsten: Bin inzwischen nicht nur aufm Hometrail unterwegs gewesen und bin weiterhin äusserst angetan von der Maschine. Wie schon früher erwähnt hab ich ja das absolute "Basic" Modell und das muss sich auf Dauer dann doch einige Anpassungen gefallen lassen. Neben der Pike ist auf Dauer auch irgendwann der Dämpfer (X-Fusion) dran. Mir ist gestern aufm Uetli Trail aufgefallen dass er bei schnellen Rumpelgeschichten etwas verhärtet - mal weiter beobachten, vielleicht hatte ich ihn nur zu langsam eingestellt...
Ah ja, die X7/X9 Schaltung nervt langsam ein bisschen - vielleicht auf Shimano od. XO gehen?

Grüsse, Bernd


----------



## bansaiman (26. Mai 2015)

noco schrieb:


> Ja hab die Pike seit ein paar Wochen schon drin und und sie hat meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt: funktioniert bestens, ist unkompliziert einzustellen und hab die Gewissheit dass es bei Problemen kein Rumgezicke vom Hersteller bzw. Lieferanten (Hartje  ) gibt. Preis/Funktions/Gewichts Verhältnis ist ziemlich einmalig.
> Die Mattoc hätte mich letztes Jahr auch interessiert - war ja anfangs in den Tests auch weit vorne - seltsamerweise kam sie in den neueren Tests nicht mehr so gut weg ( Einsinken und so....?)
> Ansonsten: Bin inzwischen nicht nur aufm Hometrail unterwegs gewesen und bin weiterhin äusserst angetan von der Maschine. Wie schon früher erwähnt hab ich ja das absolute "Basic" Modell und das muss sich auf Dauer dann doch einige Anpassungen gefallen lassen. Neben der Pike ist auf Dauer auch irgendwann der Dämpfer (X-Fusion) dran. Mir ist gestern aufm Uetli Trail aufgefallen dass er bei schnellen Rumpelgeschichten etwas verhärtet - mal weiter beobachten, vielleicht hatte ich ihn nur zu langsam eingestellt...
> Ah ja, die X7/X9 Schaltung nervt langsam ein bisschen - vielleicht auf Shimano od. XO gehen?
> ...




Bos kIrk, X-Fusion Vector HLR, DB INline, Manitou mcleod oder den neuen zocchi 053.monarch plus würde ich weglassen.
Vector und Manitou selbst gefahren.
der manitou ist besonders bezogen auf den preis, gewicht und simple einstellmöglichkeiten der Hammer. Meine Erfahrungen decken sich absolut mit den äußerst positivenn Fahrberichten aus diesem forum und vom mtbr-forum.der steckt auch teurere und mehr blingbling-Dämpfer in die Tasche.

PS MAttoc ist ne Hammergabel. Dämpfung ist besser aufgebaut, v.a. im Highspeed BEreich. wegen Einsinken, luftkammer etwas verkleinern mit pike spacern. PIke fährt unter 2 spacer auch cniht anständig oder mit immens luftdruck bei 1 oder keinem spacer. sonst unfahrbar. Außerdem reicht bei mattoc für mehr midsupport auch ein tausch von 1-2 shims gegen anderes maß und das ist angepasst. aber wenn du schon die pike hast, lohnt ishc ein extra wechsel nicht. Aber bei Wahl bei Neukauf definitiv die mattoc!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (26. Mai 2015)

Interresant! Hab schon fast die Pike bestellt für das WME Rahmenset und grad mal nach der Mattoc geschaut, die ist ja (bei bikediscount) recht günstig. 2 Spacer sind sogar im Lieferumfang dabei. Bei den Tests in den Bravos kommt die allerdings nie so gut weg...


----------



## bansaiman (26. Mai 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> Interresant! Hab schon fast die Pike bestellt für das WME Rahmenset und grad mal nach der Mattoc geschaut, die ist ja (bei bikediscount) recht günstig. 2 Spacer sind sogar im Lieferumfang dabei. Bei den Tests in den Bravos kommt die allerdings nie so gut weg...




BIKEBRAVO :-D

Mattoc 2 Pike spacer rein->perfekt. Bzw, es gibt wohl von Manitou auch selbst bald welche.
Die Gabel ist besser. Nur die Luftkammer für mancher Leute geschmack halt zu groß, daher Spacer rein. Und der Dämpfer lässt sich auch mit Anleitung selber zu hause machen. Nen charger auseinandernehmen ist was schwieriger. Und der mattoc ein paar andere Shims verpassen, ist auch kein Ding.
Ansonsten mal die STAGE probieren. Die sie fahren, finden Sie besser als die Pike. Auß0erdem hat sie auch bis 170mm in 650b und lässt sich intern traveln. Also nicht wie bei Pike anderen Airshaft kaufen:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Forks,33/MRP/Stage,14877

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/mrp-stage-fork-review-2014.html


http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/mrp-stage-suspension-fork-918470.html


klingt verdammt gut. hätte ich die mattoc nicht , würde ich die probieren


----------



## noco (26. Mai 2015)

Wow bansaiman, du legst ja ein richtiges Suspension Feuerwerk hin!
Danke dir - ich werde mir deine Dämpferauswahl mal genauer anschaun. 
Deine Erfahrungen und Vorschläge klingen schon sehr interessant! 

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## *Souly* (27. Mai 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Hat das WME eigentlich eine Bikepark-Freigabe, oder gibt es eine Klassifizierung wie bei Canyon oder Alutech?
> Vivid Air im Topmodell und Freigabe für 180er Gabeln lassen da schon hoffen.....
> Welche Gewichtsfreigabe hat es?



Danke für die Anregung. Wir werden drüber nachdenken. Es wird dann etwas offizielles auf der Homepage dazu geben.



bansaiman schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr schon, ob die neue Rahmenfuhre es jetzt tatsächlich zur letzten Maiwoche schafft oder gibt´s weitere Verzögerungen?



In den nächsten Wochen kommen mehrere Lieferungen fast wöchentlich. Wann welche Rahmen in welchen Größen komme weiß ich leider auch nicht genau.

Grüße


----------



## mlb (27. Mai 2015)

Danke für dein feedback


----------



## -habicht- (29. Mai 2015)

Bin mir unsicher mit der Grösse des Conway...
Werde mir den WME Rahmen bestellen und fahre im Moment ein Tyee in Grösse L Reach= 440 mm Oberrohr 596 (Sattel aber ganz vorne um das von hinten treten ein bisschen zu unterbinden).
Wenn ich mir die Reachwerte so anschaue müsste ich mir ja ein WME in 44Zoll holen (hört sich so  mickrig an) xD. Reach = 439mm (Oberrohr aber "nur" 580mm)


----------



## 7undachtzig (29. Mai 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn und welche Schrittlänge hast du? Ich hab mir bei 1,78m und 85cm Schrittlänge das WME in M geholt, passt super. 44 Zoll hört sich erstmal echt klein an, genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Das ist ja aber nur die Länge des Sattelrohres. Entscheidender ist ja Reach und Stack. 
Tyee in L und WME in M haben ja praktisch den gleichen Reach. Das kürzere Oberrohr erklärt sich in so einem Fall aus unterschiedlichen Sitzwinkeln. Wobei die bei beiden Rädern fast gleich sind, seh ich grad... Dann ist das Sattelrohr beim WME wohl einfach weiter vorne. Geht in seiner Verlängerung ja auch nicht durchs Tretlager. 
Das sollte dir auch entgegenkommen, da du ja schreibst, dass du den Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben hast.


----------



## -habicht- (29. Mai 2015)

Mist dachte habe die Grösse / SL 183/86  angegeben. 

Das stimmt, das Tyee wird einfach mit einem 50er Vorbau geliefert das WME mit einem 40er (werde ich wohl auch montieren). Klar beim 44er kann ich mit dem Sattel zurück beim 47 würde ich den Sattel halt wieder ein bisschen weiter vorne fahren. Tendiere eher zum 47 aber Ist doch kacke xD 
Ja das von hinten treten ist auch ein Grund warum ich vom Tyee weg will.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7undachtzig (29. Mai 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.



44 Zentimeter. 
Wie konnte mir das nur passieren? Danke für deinen sarkasmusfreien Hinweis, echt voll nett!


----------



## Beppe (30. Mai 2015)

Moinmoin,
in der neuen MTB ist ein Enduro Vergleich bei dem auch das WME 1027 Carbon am Start war. Testsieger wie immer Slide Carbon 9.0.
Beim Conway wurde der wippende Hinterbau (mit Vivid Air) bemängelt,  kam ansonsten sehr gut weg.


----------



## biker123456 (30. Mai 2015)

.. knn mir jemand sagen, wieviel der Alu Rahmen wiegt? Wurden die angestrebten 2,1kg für den carbon Rahmen wirklich eingehalten?


----------



## Beppe (30. Mai 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. knn mir jemand sagen, wieviel der Alu Rahmen wiegt? Wurden die angestrebten 2,1kg für den carbon Rahmen wirklich eingehalten?


Was wiegt der Vivid?
Carbonrahmen aus og Komplettbike Incl Vivid air rc2 in 44cm 2960 Gramm. (Quelle MTB 7/15)


----------



## biker123456 (30. Mai 2015)

Danke .. der Vivid sollte so um die 550g wiegen ...aber trotzdem noch ein gutes Gewicht!


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Vivid?
> Carbonrahmen aus og Komplettbike Incl Vivid air rc2 in 44cm 2960 Gramm. (Quelle MTB 7/15)




Was war denn noch an dem rahmen dran,sattelklemme,steuersatzschalen oder das tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (30. Mai 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was war denn noch an dem rahmen dran,sattelklemme,steuersatzschalen oder das tretlager?


Keine Ahnung. Steht event irgendwo im Kleingedruckten.  Die Vögel vom Redaktionsteam geben je nicht mal die Übersetzung an. Klar kann ich die auf der Herstellerseite nachschauen aber wo liegt das Problem möglichst viele Infos in den Vergleich zu packen.


----------



## biker123456 (1. Juni 2015)

Müsste doch das WME sein oder?!


----------



## mlb (1. Juni 2015)

ja, ist´s


----------



## *Souly* (1. Juni 2015)

Jap, das ist der Radde mit seinem WME 1017.

Ich habe mal ein Conway Herstellerforum einrichten lassen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/conway.279/

Grüße


----------



## G.Heim (2. Juni 2015)

Mich interessieren noch die maximalen Sattelstützen Einstecktiefen in mm bei den einzelnen Rahmen.

Das ist wichtig wegen derSattelstützen Planung.
Speziell will ich die Verwendungsmöglichkeit meiner Moveloc vor einer Rahmenbestellung prüfen.

Und ja, schlechte Werte werden nicht gerne genannt.
Aber die Kunden honorieren die Transparenz.


----------



## Waldfabi (2. Juni 2015)

H


G.Heim schrieb:


> Mich interessieren noch die maximalen Sattelstützen Einstecktiefen in mm bei den einzelnen Rahmen.
> 
> Das ist wichtig wegen derSattelstützen Planung.
> Speziell will ich die Verwendungsmöglichkeit meiner Moveloc vor einer Rahmenbestellung prüfen.
> ...




Ich hab mal beim M Rahmen gemessen:

Da ist die max. Einstecktiefe ca. 230mm.

Das sollte dann bei "S" ca. 200mm und bei "L" ca. 260mm ergeben.



Bei einer Reverb Stealth muss dann aber in dem Bereich auch die Hydraulikleitung mit reinpassen!


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## kRoNiC (2. Juni 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich aktuell das WME Carbon Rahmenkit bestellen kann?

Hab schon bei 2 lokalen Händlern angefragt aber die konnten mir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen


----------



## Waldfabi (2. Juni 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich aktuell das WME Carbon Rahmenkit bestellen kann?
> 
> Hab schon bei 2 lokalen Händlern angefragt aber die konnten mir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen




Ich kümmere mich morgen mal drum und geb dir eine Info.
Welche Größe brauchst du denn?


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (2. Juni 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich aktuell das WME Carbon Rahmenkit bestellen kann?
> 
> Hab schon bei 2 lokalen Händlern angefragt aber die konnten mir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen




Der/Dein Händler muß das Set bei Conway ordern, so wie er das bei jedem anderen Bike aus deren Programm auch müsste.
Conway Reseller müssen es natürlich sein.


----------



## kRoNiC (2. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich morgen mal drum und geb dir eine Info.
> Welche Größe brauchst du denn?
> 
> 
> ...



Tendentiell eher L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7undachtzig (2. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal die Luft aus dem Dämfer komplett rausgelassen und ganz eingefedert. Dabei hat es komisch geknackt und seit dem ist die Schaltung leicht verstellt. Fehleranalyse hat folgendes zu Tage gefördert:
Der Schaltzug kommt sich mit dem unteren Anschraubpunkt der iscg-Aufnahme in die Quere. Also der Schaltzug spannt auf dieser Aufnahme und springt dann zur Seite weg -> "Knackgeräusch"
Die Lösung ist wohl entweder die Schlaufe des Schaltzugs unterm Tretlager groß genug zu ziehen oder irgendwie mit Kabelbinder nachhelfen.
Mal schaun ob ich des mitm Bild hinkrieg, noch nie gemacht....


----------



## Waldfabi (3. Juni 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Tendentiell eher L




Hallo kRonNic:
es kommen wohl demnächst Carbonrahmen rein, die allerdings alle vorverkauft sind.
Im Juli und August kommen weitere Sendungen rein.
Auch davon wird einiges für Rückstände draufgehen.
Welche Rahmenhöhen und Stückzahlen dann genau kommen, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.

Ein wenig wirst du wohl warten müssen, wenn du den Rahmen beim Händler bestellst.
Ich denke aber dass wir das spätestens im August hinkriegen sollten.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Juni 2015)

Hi Tom,

danke für deine Bemühung
habe jetzt doch noch Rückmeldung von einem Händler bekommen. 
Ein Bike zum Probesitzen hat er gar nicht und die Rahmen bekommt er (wie von dir beschrieben) auch frühestens im August. 

Werde dann wohl mal den Umkreis erhöhen und mich an die Strippe hängen, vielleicht find ich ja zumindest irgendwo eins zum Probesitzen

Noch eine Frage: 

Wird bei dem Carbon Rahmenset jetzt der DebonAir oder der Vivid Air mitgeliefert?


----------



## *Souly* (3. Juni 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> danke für deine Bemühung
> habe jetzt doch noch Rückmeldung von einem Händler bekommen.
> ...



Hallo,

Beim Rahmen Set ist der Monarch Plus RC3 dabei.

Auch auf der Homepage in der Beschreibung zu lesen. http://www.conway-bikes.de/portfolio-item/wme-rahmenkit-carbon/

Grüße


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Juni 2015)

Okay danke, war nur unsicher da auf der Abbildung ein Vivid zu sehen ist


----------



## Waldfabi (3. Juni 2015)

HAllo kRoNIC,

Hab gesehen, du kommst aus Speyer.
In Edenkoben haben wir einen sehr engagierten Händler, der hat auch WME´s da.
Radgut, Weinstrasse 100 in Edenkoben.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, da werd ich später mal anrufen


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Juni 2015)

Mal eine Frage:

warum wechseln hier viele von Propain auf Conway? Preislich und vom Einsatzgebiet sind sich die Rahmen ja sehr ähnlich.


----------



## jester81 (3. Juni 2015)

ich als Tyee Besitzer, der nicht wechselt sehe da 2 Gründe.
1. Carbon als Rahmenmaterial, also Gewichtsersparnis
und 2.
mehr Auswahl bei der Dämpferwahl durch größeren Bauraum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oolinger (3. Juni 2015)

Was ist den mit dem Dreckbeschuss des Dämpfers beim WME? Der Dämpferkolben liegt ja voll in der Schusslinie vom Reifen, oder?


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> HAllo kRoNIC,
> 
> Hab gesehen, du kommst aus Speyer.
> In Edenkoben haben wir einen sehr engagierten Händler, der hat auch WME´s da.
> ...



Sehr netter Kontakt, danke für den Tipp

Allerdings sieht es mit der Lieferzeit der Carbon Rahmen schlecht aus, wohl frühestens September

D.h. diese Saison wird das nix mehr


----------



## G.Heim (3. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Danke


----------



## biker123456 (4. Juni 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Carbonrahmen aus og Komplettbike Incl Vivid air rc2 in 44cm 2960 Gramm. (Quelle MTB 7/15)


Ich denke mal, dass für das Wiegen des Rahmens Teile wie Innenlager und Steuersatz mitgewogen wurden?!
Also bei 2950g kann man 530g abziehen für den Dämpfer und 200g für Achse und Kleinteile (Schaltauge, Schutzblech, Dämpferbuchsen,..) am Rahmen und kommt somit auf 2220g für den nackten Rahmen - falls jetzt noch die eingepressten Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz und das eingepresste Innenlager bei dem Test mitgewogen wurde, kommt man schon auf die von Conway angestrebten 2100g ...


----------



## biker123456 (4. Juni 2015)

Besteht eigtl. die Möglichkeit die Bremsleitung für hinten auch außen zu verlegen oder muss man die Leitung irgendwie durch den Rahmen friemeln - stelle ich mir sehr umständlich vor, auch wenn das cleaner aussehen würde ..


----------



## mogli27 (7. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht wurde das schon diskutiert, habs aber bisher nicht gefunden: wirds den alu-frame nur in raw geben, oder sind auch farben (gepulvert oder eloxiert) erhältlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (7. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Besteht eigtl. die Möglichkeit die Bremsleitung für hinten auch außen zu verlegen oder muss man die Leitung irgendwie durch den Rahmen friemeln - stelle ich mir sehr umständlich vor, auch wenn das cleaner aussehen würde ..



Beim Carbonrahmen muss die Bremsleitung durch´s Unterrohr geführt werden, geht relativ einfach, da die Kabelklemmung am Ein-/Austritt dazu rausgeschraubt wird und erst am Schluß wieder eingesetzt wird.
Beim Alurahmen ist die Kabelführung sowieso vollständig extern.


----------



## Waldfabi (7. Juni 2015)

mogli27 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde das schon diskutiert, habs aber bisher nicht gefunden: wirds den alu-frame nur in raw geben, oder sind auch farben (gepulvert oder eloxiert) erhältlich?



Den Alurahmen gibt es momentan nur in Raw.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## biker123456 (7. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Beim Carbonrahmen muss die Bremsleitung durch´s Unterrohr geführt werden, geht relativ einfach, da die Kabelklemmung am Ein-/Austritt dazu rausgeschraubt wird und erst am Schluß wieder eingesetzt wird.
> Beim Alurahmen ist die Kabelführung sowieso vollständig extern.


Könnte es da ein Problem geben, dass ich den Hebel der Hinterradbremse links habe?


----------



## Waldfabi (8. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Könnte es da ein Problem geben, dass ich den Hebel der Hinterradbremse links habe?



Nein, das passt.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Könnte es da ein Problem geben, dass ich den Hebel der Hinterradbremse links habe?



Ich denke nicht, dass es da Probleme geben wird. Der Leitungsverlauf wäre dann ja quasi identisch bzw. parallel der Leitung von der Sattelstütze:


----------



## C.Hill (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit vorgestern auch ein WME. Ich bin im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden damit. Ist alles sehr durchdacht und vor allem gut umgesetzt. Der Rahmen macht einen wertigen Eindruck, aber...

Beim Montieren des Hinterrades habe ich seitliches Spiel im Horstlink auf der Bremsenseite festgestellt. Es stellte sich heraus, dass bei der Montage die Distanzscheiben zwischen Lager und Kettenstreben vergessen wurde! So reibt Alu auf Alu und es klappert. Ein Glück bin ich noch nicht damit gefahren.

Ärgerlich sowas, mal sehen wie schnell ich das fehlende Teil bekomme und vorallem woher?
Gleich mal den Service checken....

Greetz
Chris


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Juni 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab seit vorgestern auch ein WME. Ich bin im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden damit. Ist alles sehr durchdacht und vor allem gut umgesetzt. Der Rahmen macht einen wertigen Eindruck, aber...
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris,

über welchen Händler hast du denn das Bike gekauft?
Ich schau mal in der Zeit schon nach dem Ersatzteil.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## C.Hill (11. Juni 2015)

In Mannheim bei 21cycles.


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Chris,

sag mir mal welche Scheibe du genau brauchst:


----------



## C.Hill (11. Juni 2015)

Es sollten die ganz unten sein. Am Außendurchmesser haben sie eine Dichtlippe und sind etwas dünner als innen.
Dienen als Distanzscheibe zwischen Lager und Kettenstrebe im Horstlink.
Kannst du mir sie direkt zukommen lassen? Ich habe das Rad bei 21cycles online gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (11. Juni 2015)

Gib mir mal deine Adresse als PN.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## C.Hill (11. Juni 2015)

Sag mal, sind das alles Teile aus dem Horst? Falls ja, wo gehören denn die schwarzen Scheiben rechts naben den Lagern hin? Alle anderen gibt es bei mir auch. Die jedoch nicht?!


----------



## C.Hill (11. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema Zugführung:
Das Verlegen des hinteren Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager ist mMn suboptimal. Damit dieser beim Einfedern nicht gespannt wird ist ein relativ großer Bogen erforderlich. Fixieren per Kabelbinder is nich...
Deshalb hab ich mich für folgende Lösung entschieden: Wie die Bremsleitung vom Unterohr kommend zwischen Tretlager und Dämpfer durch den Hauptrahmen, dann zwischen Tretlager und Yoke nach unten an die Kettenstrebe. Der Zug verläuft dann direkt an der Drehachse vorbei, d.h. beim Einfedern bleibt die Länge konstant. Der S-Bogen hält sich in Grenzen.

So sieht das dann aus:



BTW: sehr ruhig hier! Gibt's noch zu wenige WMEs oder ist das Ding zu gut zum "tunen"


----------



## Beppe (11. Juni 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> BTW: sehr ruhig hier! Gibt's noch zu wenige WMEs oder ist das Ding zu gut zum "tunen"




Bin einfach nur gefrustet. Hab Ende vergangenen Jahres 2 Alusets für meinen Buddy u mich geordert und voller Vorfreude dem ersten Liefertermin im Februar entgegen gefiebert. Seitdem war April und Ende Mai im Gespräch, geliefert wurde nix und kommuniziert wird nur,  wenn ich alle paar Wochen höflich nachfrage.
Die Saison hab ich mir so schön in raw vorgestellt aber statt dessen orgel ich immer noch auf meiner schwarzen Dame rum. Für den Aufbau georderte Parts verschimmeln und deren Garantiezeit rieselt fröhlich vor sich hin.
Echt zum heulen, zumal ich sicher einer der Frühbucher war.


----------



## C.Hill (11. Juni 2015)

Mein Beileid!
Will dich ja jetzt nicht ärgern: bin letzte Woche zufällig über ein super Angebot für das 627er gestolpert und hab direkt zugeschlagen.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. Juni 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Sag mal, sind das alles Teile aus dem Horst? Falls ja, wo gehören denn die schwarzen Scheiben rechts naben den Lagern hin? Alle anderen gibt es bei mir auch. Die jedoch nicht?!


----------



## Waldfabi (12. Juni 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Bin einfach nur gefrustet. Hab Ende vergangenen Jahres 2 Alusets für meinen Buddy u mich geordert und voller Vorfreude dem ersten Liefertermin im Februar entgegen gefiebert. Seitdem war April und Ende Mai im Gespräch, geliefert wurde nix und kommuniziert wird nur,  wenn ich alle paar Wochen höflich nachfrage.
> Die Saison hab ich mir so schön in raw vorgestellt aber statt dessen orgel ich immer noch auf meiner schwarzen Dame rum. Für den Aufbau georderte Parts verschimmeln und deren Garantiezeit rieselt fröhlich vor sich hin.
> Echt zum heulen, zumal ich sicher einer der Frühbucher war.


 
Moin Beppe,

die Rahmen sind jetzt alle gekommen und wir sind gerade beim komplettieren!
Du erlebst den Juni als noch auf Raw.


Sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat.
Wenn du uns mal über den Weg läufst, gibt´s da mindestens ein Bier für dich am Truck.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (12. Juni 2015)

Hi Tom,
das heißt, ich darf die Tage auf eine Mail oder einen Anruf von meinem Dealer hoffen?

Made my day (& platz vor Glück)


----------



## Blochi (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
habe nach 3 monatiger Wartezeit vor zwei Wochen nun endlich mein WME 827 Carbon erhalten.
Nach mehreren Ausfahrten musste ich nun leider feststellen das der Lack auf dem schönen
Carbonrahmen hochgradig empfindlich ist. Habe schon mehrere kleine Lackabplatzer gesichtet.
Helfe mir jetzt mal mit Nagellack und Selbstklebefolie weiter.
Gibt es schon ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juni 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://wemakeenduro.de/#geometrie
> 
> Ausgehend von den Conwaydaten Standardlaufradradius 355mm, was meinen o.g. Angaben entspräche, komme ich bei -5mm Tretlagerhöhe auf ca. 350mm bzw ca 340mm bei einem 26" Aufbau.
> 
> ...



Hm aber bei einer 26er Pike mit 1cm weniger Einbauhöhe wird as Tretlager wohl in Richtung 330mm gehen...


----------



## snooze (15. Juni 2015)

Mal zu den Dämpferbuchsen.
Auf der HP steht beim Rahmenset:
Rockshox „Monarch Plus RC3″
Einbaulänge 216 mm, Buchsen 22,2 x 8 mm

hat da schon mal jemand nach gemessen? Falls der Rahmen jetzt tatsächlich kurz vor der Auslieferung ist , ( @Waldfabi, kannst du das wirklich bestätigen?), dann würde ich gerne direkt auf Huber umrüsten und könnte die Buchsen schon bestellen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Waldfabi (15. Juni 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> Mal zu den Dämpferbuchsen.
> Auf der HP steht beim Rahmenset:
> Rockshox „Monarch Plus RC3″
> Einbaulänge 216 mm, Buchsen 22,2 x 8 mm
> ...



Hallo Snooze,

genau so ist´s!
22,2 x 8mm passt.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## snooze (15. Juni 2015)

Danke!


----------



## elBendito (15. Juni 2015)

Hola,
hab das Rad für mein Mädel geordert. 
War eigentlich wie angepriesen, nur keine Hans Dampf - dafür Conti TrailKing 2.4 Protection.

Da kann ich mit leben. Allerdings hab ich nun schon zum zweiten Mal erfolglos versucht auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Ich hab eigentlich schon einige Lrs umgerüstet und es gab selten Probleme. Aber der E1700 spline2 will nicht so richtig. Das erste Mal, vermute ich, war die Milch eventl. zu alt. Aber mit der neuen Milch hält die Luft auch nur 3-4 std. Werde die Tage nochmal versuchen das Band zu tauschen. Wäre aber echt bitter, dafür wie der Lrs von DT angepriesen wird.
Hat von euch jemand ähnliche Probleme mit dem E1700?


----------



## Hoodi (15. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand den Kettenführungsstandard beim Alurahmen ISCG03 oder ISCG05? Ich warte auch immer noch auf meinen Rahmen aber soll bald kommen und ich brauche noch ne gescheite Kefü.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (15. Juni 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hm aber bei einer 26er Pike mit 1cm weniger Einbauhöhe wird as Tretlager wohl in Richtung 330mm gehen...



Hab auch vor es mit 26" und 27,5" Gabel zu probieren. Mein LRS ist mit MM 26" im Vergleich zum HD 27,5" gemessen im Radius 15mm keiner, d.h. das Tretlager liegt bei 335mm. Bergauf ist mir das egal, da ich fast nur Autobahnen fahre. Bergab ist die Tretlagerhöhe bei 25% Sag, mit meinem DH bike mit 35% verglichen, immernoch 15 höher.

Wie ihr seit gestern wisst, muss man nicht zwingend pedalieren um schnell zu sein.

so schauts mit 26":


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Info aber die 26er Pike baut halt nochmal 1cm tiefer. Hast du das Tretlager auch mal vom Boden aus gemessen? Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? Theoretisch könnte man sich ja Offsetbuchsen drehen lassen wenn das funktioniert um das Tretlager höher zu bekommen.


----------



## mlb (16. Juni 2015)

Mit einer 26-er Pike beträgt der BB- offset 8mm, BB Höhe absolut ist dann wieder abhängig von Deiner Bereifung.


----------



## C.Hill (16. Juni 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info aber die 26er Pike baut halt nochmal 1cm tiefer. Hast du das Tretlager auch mal vom Boden aus gemessen? Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? Theoretisch könnte man sich ja Offsetbuchsen drehen lassen wenn das funktioniert um das Tretlager höher zu bekommen.



Gemessene Tretlagerhöhe 335mm, Rahmengröße M. Durch drehen der Flipchips ändert sich nur der Federweg, die Tretlagerhöhe bleibt.


----------



## Hoodi (16. Juni 2015)

@C.Hill: kannst du mir sagen ob der Alurahmen auch den ISCG05 Standard wie der Carbonrahmen hat. Danke!

PS: Sieht doch gut aus mit Pike und 26", ich werde ne 170mm Lyrik reinbaun und auch 26" Räder, da sollte sich an der Geo nichts ändern...


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Mit einer 26-er Pike beträgt der BB- offset 8mm, BB Höhe absolut ist dann wieder abhängig von Deiner Bereifung.Anhang anzeigen 395909



Cool danke das heißt der Unterschied beträgt dann nur 3mm zur 27,5 Pike!?



C.Hill schrieb:


> Gemessene Tretlagerhöhe 335mm, Rahmengröße M. Durch drehen der Flipchips ändert sich nur der Federweg, die Tretlagerhöhe bleibt.



Das ist aber schon sehr tief und das mit Magic Marys... welche Serienrahmen in der Federwegsklasse haben denn ein derart niedriges Tretlager? Mit Offset-Buchsen meine ich Dämpferbuchsen mit Offset aber da müsste man erst gucken ob das Platzmäßig geht. Mach mal eine Probefahrt!


----------



## mlb (16. Juni 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Cool danke das heißt der Unterschied beträgt dann nur 3mm zur 27,5 Pike!?


 
ja.

Die MMs haben einen Radius von ca. 347mm, bei 8mm offset sind es dann 339mm Tretlagerhöhe.
335mm sind es dann mit Messungenauigkeit und Toleranzen ;-)


----------



## C.Hill (16. Juni 2015)

@Hoodi: Ja, er hat ne ISCG05 Aufnahme.

@Tabletop84: Probefahrt würde ich ja gern machen, leider fehlt immernoch die fehlende Scheibe im Horstlink - ich hoffe wg. dem Post-Streik.


----------



## Waldfabi (17. Juni 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> @Hoodi: Ja, er hat ne ISCG05 Aufnahme.
> 
> @Tabletop84: Probefahrt würde ich ja gern machen, leider fehlt immernoch die fehlende Scheibe im Horstlink - ich hoffe wg. dem Post-Streik.



Die Scheibe ist seit Donnerstag unterwegs an dich.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## JaSon78 (18. Juni 2015)

Servus!

Mich machen die Geometriedaten noch etwas unsicher.
Fahre aktuell am Canyon Torque L mit Reach 436 und fühle mich pudelwohl...das wäre dann M beim Conway und der Radstand trotzdem noch länger. Bin 185 cm mit 94 cm Schrittlänge...
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

@WME-Team: Eine generelle WME Größenempfehlung auf der Seite könnte helfen...der Hartje Größenrechner ist nicht brauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo JaSon78,

Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du an deinem Torque?

Grüße


----------



## JaSon78 (18. Juni 2015)

40 mm


----------



## JaSon78 (18. Juni 2015)

Sollte wohl ergänzen, dass ich damit von Trail, Technisch-steil, Enduro fahren werde...für Park und DH habe ich eben das Downhill-Rad.
Würd ich "Racen" wäre Large klar.


----------



## *Souly* (18. Juni 2015)

Ok,

also du befindest dich recht genau im Grenzbereich der Beiden Rahmengrößen, ich habe bei den diversen Testveranstaltungen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Kunden je nach Vorlieben ab ca. 182cm Körpergröße dazu tendieren den Rahmen in L zu nehmen. Bei dir würde es Sinn machen beide Rahmengrößen einmal Test zu sitzen und zu fahren.

Grüße


----------



## JaSon78 (18. Juni 2015)

Danke fürs Feedback...Probefahrt wäre natürlich am Besten. Im Raum Düsseldorf gerade aber nicht so einfach. Ich werde mal Ausschau halten.


----------



## kRoNiC (18. Juni 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> also du befindest dich recht genau im Grenzbereich der Beiden Rahmengrößen, ich habe bei den diversen Testveranstaltungen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Kunden je nach Vorlieben ab ca. 182cm Körpergröße dazu tendieren den Rahmen in L zu nehmen. Bei dir würde es Sinn machen beide Rahmengrößen einmal Test zu sitzen und zu fahren.
> 
> Grüße



Also mit 1,83 und einer Schrittlänge von 84cm würdest du eher zu M raten?


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2015)

Und bei 1,80 und Schrittlänge 86cm? Dachte erst auch an L aber scheisse genau dazwischen...

Beim Strive gibt es einen Trhead wo viele Fahrer mit Rahmengrößen eingetragen ist da fahren die meisten bis 1,80 und knapp drüber Race M mit 448er Reach und alle drüber dann L mit 468er Reach aber die Conway-Rahmengrößen liegen ja dazwischen...


----------



## JaSon78 (18. Juni 2015)

Yep...das ist etwas der Mist...hängt irgendwann aber auch stark mit Vorlieben, Fahrstil und Einsatzzweck zusammen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2015)

Das Oberrohr ist beim L ja ~600mm lang das ist in etwa so lang wie bei meinem alten Rahmen. Nur wäre der Reach halt 40mm länger. Also die Sitzposition bliebe eigentlich gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (18. Juni 2015)

Mir passt M bei 1.79 / 83 sehr gut. Kleiner wollte ich es nicht. Bergauf ok, dürfte eher länger sein, bergab genau richtig.
Von daher würde ich mich wundern, wenn du mit M klarkommen würdest.


----------



## Nerd (18. Juni 2015)

Kennt inzwischen jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alu- und Carbon-Rahmen?
Laut Spezifikation wären das gut 1,2 kg (unter Berücksichtigung Vidid zu Monarch). Ist das wirklich so viel?


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2015)

steht hier irgendwo im Thread Carbon 2100g und Alu 3200 ca. in M glaub


----------



## slash-sash (22. Juni 2015)

elBendito schrieb:


> Hola,
> hab das Rad für mein Mädel geordert.
> War eigentlich wie angepriesen, nur keine Hans Dampf - dafür Conti TrailKing 2.4 Protection.
> 
> ...



Da dir bis jetzt keiner eine Antwort gegeben hat, versuche ich mal mein Glück 
Auch, wenn ich kein DT Swiss Freund bin, stelle ich mal die Behauptung auf, dass es NICHT an dem LRS liegt. 
Es gibt genug, gerade auch im Bionicon Forum, die diesen LRS Tubeless fahre. 
Schaut man in den Laufrad Fred, ist Tubeless mit Conti im allgemeinen sehr schwer, bis unmöglich. Ich schiebe es mal auf Conti. Ferndiagnose. 
Probier es mal mit nem Schwalbe, wenn du zufällig einen das hast. 


Sascha


----------



## Beppe (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hab soeben ein Lebenszeichen von meinem Händler erhalten....... ich dreh ab


----------



## Beppe (23. Juni 2015)

Voila les büschings Hüber.  Morgen gibts weitere Pics. *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (23. Juni 2015)

@Beppe: Hast Du eine Chance, den Rahmen mal zu wiegen?
Viel Spass beim Schrauben und Probefahren!


----------



## Beppe (23. Juni 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> @Beppe: Hast Du eine Chance, den Rahmen mal zu wiegen?
> Viel Spass beim Schrauben und Probefahren!


Mach ich, sobald ich ihn daheim habe. Natürlich ist gerade heute meinen Wagen in der Werkstatt und mein Leihwagen ein Picanto. Da hab ich mir die Fahrt zum Händler gespart, zumal ich 2 Kartons (2Sets) verstauen muss.
Da der Dämpfer zum Einbau der neuen Gleitlager raus muss, kann ich auch gleich netto wiegen.


----------



## Beppe (24. Juni 2015)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich beruhigen... Du musst nicht basteln  Ich habe mal nachgefragt... bei den Rahmenkits ist genau wie bei den Kompletträder sowohl der Fender für den Dämpfer als auch der/die/das DualPlate dabei




Hab soeben unsere 2 Sets abgeholt, Dualplate ist dran, Fender liegt nicht bei.

@Waldfabi kannst Du bestätigen, dass das so seine Richtigkeit hat?


----------



## Beppe (24. Juni 2015)

In anbetracht dessen, dass unser Händler heute Nachmittag geschlossen hat, bin ich eben doch noch mit dem Picanto zur Abholung gefahren. Eng wars, musste den Fahrersitz auf Anschlg nach vorn schieben und die Rückenlehne senkrecht stellen.. und das mit 1,86m Körpergröße. 

*happyhappyhappy*


----------



## kRoNiC (24. Juni 2015)

Dein Händler hat nicht zufällig noch nen 44er Carbonrahmen rumliegen?


----------



## Waldfabi (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Beppe,

uupss..... unser Fehler!
Setzt dich mit dem Händler kurz in Verbindung, wir liefern die Fender dann kostenfrei nach.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (24. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Hallo Beppe,
> 
> uupss..... unser Fehler!
> Setzt dich mit dem Händler kurz in Verbindung, wir liefern die Fender dann kostenfrei nach.
> ...



Hi Tom, 
dank Dir. Email ist raus.



Gruß Beppe


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juni 2015)

Noch eine Frage: Beim 827er ist laut Ausstattungsliste ein "Monarch RT HV" beschrieben. Zu sehen ist aber auf allen Bildern immer ein Monarch Pls RC3 Debonair. Was stimmt nun?


----------



## Waldfabi (24. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich sollte da ein Monarch RT rein kommen. Allerdings haben wir beim Aufbauen bemerkt, dass der sich nicht korrekt montieren lässt. Also liefern wir die Serie jetzt mit Monarch plus aus. Da haben die Jungs mit dem Alu827 einfach Glück gehabt.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## snooze (24. Juni 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> @Beppe: Hast Du eine Chance, den Rahmen mal zu wiegen?
> Viel Spass beim Schrauben und Probefahren!


so, meiner hat naggisch (ohne Dämpfer u Steuersatz, mit den ganzen Schraubklemmen) 3,38 in RH L
da hätte ich ehrlich gedacht der wäre leichter  Rahmen sieht aber sehr massiv und stabil aus
vielleicht nächstes Jahr doch auf verbranntes Plastik gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (24. Juni 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> so, meiner hat naggisch (ohne Dämpfer u Steuersatz, mit den ganzen Schraubklemmen) 3,38 in RH L
> da hätte ich ehrlich gedacht der wäre leichter  Rahmen sieht aber sehr massiv und stabil aus
> vielleicht nächstes Jahr doch auf verbranntes Plastik gehen



Meiner 3,445 in L allerdings nicht mit der gleichen Waage gewogen aber dafür sind die Schutzfolien schon drauf.


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. Juni 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Beim 827er ist laut Ausstattungsliste ein "Monarch RT HV" beschrieben. Zu sehen ist aber auf allen Bildern immer ein Monarch Pls RC3 Debonair. Was stimmt nun?



bei meinem 827 Carbon ist der Monarch RT HV verbaut... scheint also wohl zu stimmen


----------



## Beppe (24. Juni 2015)

Mal was anderes. 

Kommt man beim WME an steilen uphills ohne Absenkung aus?
Ich bin unentschlossen, ob ich mir die pike mit oder ohne dpa zulegen soll.


----------



## C.Hill (25. Juni 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ja. Den steilen Sitzwinkel merkt man bergauf. Man hockt nicht hinten drin, sondern oben drauf und tritt nach unten. Bevor das Vorderrad leicht wurde, bin ich abgestiegen, weil zu steil / ich zu schwach
Ich vermisse die Absenkung nicht.


----------



## Waldfabi (25. Juni 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Kommt man beim WME an steilen uphills ohne Absenkung aus?
> Ich bin unentschlossen, ob ich mir die pike mit oder ohne dpa zulegen soll.




Beim WME brauchst du keine Absenkung.
Wir haben damals in der Testphase mal in einem Prototypen eine 2Step Pike verbaut und die Verstellung nie genutzt.
Das Geld kannst du dir sparen.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (25. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Beim WME brauchst du keine Absenkung.
> Wir haben damals in der Testphase mal in einem Prototypen eine 2Step Pike verbaut und die Verstellung nie genutzt.
> Das Geld kannst du dir sparen.
> 
> ...


Das ist mal eine klare Aussage, topp! Dank Dir!


----------



## Beppe (25. Juni 2015)

Die überfallartige Lieferung wirft mich voll aus der Bahn. Hier und da fehlen Kleinigkeiten, dass eine Probefahrt am WE eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
Aber auch ohne einen Meter gefahren zu sein bin ich schon Feuer u Flamme für den Rahmen.... einfach nur chic und wirklich topp verarbeitet. Den Dämpfer reinzubekommen war nicht ganz einfach, Gott dank waren die Huber Buchsen schon da, so dass er nicht gleich wieder raus muss.

*immernochhappy*


----------



## Beppe (27. Juni 2015)

Im Anschluss an unser gestriges Grillgelage hab ich noch ne spontane Nachtschicht eingelegt und mag Euch kurz die Früchte des verpassten Fussballspiels präsentieren. 

Es sitzt sich fantaschisch und Spielstraße hoch und runter funktioniert alles wie es soll.

Aufbau mit Lyrik Uturn 170mm xsoft; 1*11 X01 X11 Mix, Hope Flow EX 26" LRS, Lev 150mm, Bushings Umbau auf Huber. Umwerferzugverlegung wie ein paar Postings zuvor empfohlen. Riesenlob an die Conway Entwickler, für die vielen, hervorragend positionierten Anschlagpunkte.  BESSER GEHTS NICHT!!!

Soweit....


----------



## Beppe (27. Juni 2015)

Und nochmal der direkte Vergleich mit meinem EX Bike und Teilespender:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elBendito (27. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Da dir bis jetzt keiner eine Antwort gegeben hat, versuche ich mal mein Glück
> Auch, wenn ich kein DT Swiss Freund bin, stelle ich mal die Behauptung auf, dass es NICHT an dem LRS liegt.
> Es gibt genug, gerade auch im Bionicon Forum, die diesen LRS Tubeless fahre.
> Schaut man in den Laufrad Fred, ist Tubeless mit Conti im allgemeinen sehr schwer, bis unmöglich. Ich schiebe es mal auf Conti. Ferndiagnose.
> ...



Danke für Deine Antwort.
Hab das Yellow Tape von Stan's benutzt. Und es war überhaupt kein Problem. Luft hält seit Tagen.
Hatte auch bei DT direkt angefragt. Die haben sich aber rausgeredet und behauptet, dass es sonst noch nie Probleme gab...


----------



## elBendito (27. Juni 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hab soeben unsere 2 Sets abgeholt, Dualplate ist dran, Fender liegt nicht bei.
> 
> @Waldfabi kannst Du bestätigen, dass das so seine Richtigkeit hat?



Bei mir wars andersrum. Hab dann bei uns im Laden direkt bei Hartje nachgeordert. War nach einem Tag da. Allerdings wollen sie 30 Euro dafür (Dualplate+Versand+Mindermenge). Was ich nicht so geil finde.
Die Erklärung von Hartje war: "Im Katalog wird das ganze als Zubehör deklariert. Und Zubehör muss man dazu erwerben." 
Sie klären dies aber nochmal ab. Ich bin gespannt. Für mich hatte es sich so gelesen, als ob Fender und Plate mit dabei sind.


----------



## Beppe (27. Juni 2015)

elBendito schrieb:


> Bei mir wars andersrum. Hab dann bei uns im Laden direkt bei Hartje nachgeordert. War nach einem Tag da. Allerdings wollen sie 30 Euro dafür (Dualplate+Versand+Mindermenge). Was ich nicht so geil finde.
> Die Erklärung von Hartje war: "Im Katalog wird das ganze als Zubehör deklariert. Und Zubehör muss man dazu erwerben."
> Sie klären dies aber nochmal ab. Ich bin gespannt. Für mich hatte es sich so gelesen, als ob Fender und Plate mit dabei sind.




Bin gespannt was fürs Ersatzschaltauge aufgerufen wird.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Juni 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## kRoNiC (27. Juni 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


>



Ui, der Fender ist ja echt riesig ... Echt ein schöner Aufbau


----------



## Beppe (27. Juni 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ui, der Fender ist ja echt riesig ... Echt ein schöner Aufbau



Stammt aus meinem V.SX. Ja, hübsch ist anders aber sobald der Originale nachgeliefert wird, kommt der auch wieder runter.

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (29. Juni 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> @Beppe: Hast Du eine Chance, den Rahmen mal zu wiegen?
> Viel Spass beim Schrauben und Probefahren!



Snooze hat übrigens ohne, ich mit gewogen.


----------



## JaSon78 (1. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Meiner 3,445 in L allerdings nicht mit der gleichen Waage gewogen aber dafür sind die Schutzfolien schon drauf.


Danke Euch fürs Wiegen. Hat einer zufällig den Carbon L Rahmen gewogen.
Gerne auch be Aussage der WME Jungs. Danke


----------



## Beppe (3. Juli 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Hallo Beppe,
> 
> uupss..... unser Fehler!
> Setzt dich mit dem Händler kurz in Verbindung, wir liefern die Fender dann kostenfrei nach.
> ...



Hi Tom,
Fender & Schaltaugen sind rasch nachgeliefert worden. Dank euch.

Welche Größe muss der fürs Schaltauge benötigte Zapfen-/Stirnlochschlüssel haben? Hast du ne Empfehlung für ein portables Werkzeug?

EDIT: die Mutter ist wohl doch nur eingepresst und nimmt das Gewinde der Stechachse auf.

Gruß Beppe


----------



## tiger_powers (5. Juli 2015)

hätte ein WME Size Medium in alu abzugeben.
Nagelneu und ungefahren. Kam letzte Woche bei meinem Händler rein.

Bei Interesse gern melden


----------



## snooze (7. Juli 2015)

Will dann hier auch mal Vollzug melden.
Aufbau des Alu Rahmen Kits in L mit Pike, LRS Ryde Edge 28 Hope Pro 2, SRAM XX1 / X01 Mix, KS Lev, Ergon SME Sattel, Megaforce Vorbau, Reverse DH Carbon Lenker, DMR Vault und Maxxis Bereifung liege ich bei 14,05. Da müssen also noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden bis ich bei 13,99 bin
Ein Gewichtstreiber ist auf jeden Fall der Steuersatz, der Gabelkonus ist sehr massiv und aus Stahl, da kann man einiges sparen, denke werde demnächst mal einen Hope Steuersatz verbauen.
Bilder folgen!


----------



## Beppe (7. Juli 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> Ein Gewichtstreiber ist auf jeden Fall der Steuersatz, der Gabelkonus ist sehr massiv und aus Stahl, da kann man einiges sparen, denke werde demnächst mal einen Hope Steuersatz verbauen.
> Bilder folgen!



Meins wiegt trotz  leichterem Steuersatzunterteil (Acros wg Verwendung meiner 1 1/8" Gabel) knapp 700Gramm mehr.
Die Gewichtsunterschiede resultieren hauptsächlich aus Stahlfedergabel vs Pike Soloair & Carbonlenker vs schwerem Funn Alukenker.
Im Vergleich zu unseren bisherigen Bikes liegen die Tretlager tief, an meinem mit 26" LRS nochmal etwas über nen cm tiefer. Das muss man im Hinterkopf behalten und mit Druck durch langgezogene Kurven pedalieren kann schiefgehen.

Auch von mir Zustimmung zu Waldfabis Aussage, dass das bike keine Absenkung braucht. Hier auf meinen Hometrails fahren wir sämtliche Steilstücke schier unglaublich Mühelos hoch. Was auf meinem Votec nur mit auf 115mm gedrehtem FW möglich war, fahre ich jetzt fast spielerisch mit 170mm an der Front hoch. Und das bei einer Bergabperformance die einfach zum laufen lassen animiert und man aufpassen muss, es nicht zu übertreiben.

Soweit.....


----------



## tiger_powers (8. Juli 2015)

bin gespannt


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Juli 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Danke Euch fürs Wiegen. Hat einer zufällig den Carbon L Rahmen gewogen.
> Gerne auch be Aussage der WME Jungs. Danke



Gibts hier schon eine Info?


----------



## Waldfabi (8. Juli 2015)

Uuuppss, hat ein wenig gedauert mit der Antwort.
Wir haben den Carbon Rahmen in L mit 2102gr. gewogen als wir ihn auf den Prüfstand geschickt haben.
Das ist der Rahmen kpl. mit allen Lagern und Schrauben, 
ohne Dämpfer, Fender, Dualplate, Protektoren.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Info

Also mit Monarch+ und den Kleinteilen ca. 2,7-2,8 Kg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (8. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> Fender & Schaltaugen sind rasch nachgeliefert worden. Dank euch.
> 
> Welche Größe muss der fürs Schaltauge benötigte Zapfen-/Stirnlochschlüssel haben? Hast du ne Empfehlung für ein portables Werkzeug?
> ...




Hallo Beppe,

das Schaltauge wird mit normalem Inbus gewechselt.
Das Maxle Insert ist im Rahmen leicht eingeklebt, damit man es nicht einfach verliert (sollte mal das HR ausgebaut sein).
Die Bohrungen sind Demontagehilfen, da gibt es keinen speziellen Schlüssel dazu. Einfach mit einer Spitzzange kurz drehen, damit sich die Klebung löst falls man das man wechseln müsste.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (8. Juli 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> .
> Das Maxle Insert ist im Rahmen leicht eingeklebt, damit man es nicht einfach verliert (sollte mal das HR ausgebaut sein).


 
Topp, dank Dir.


----------



## -habicht- (8. Juli 2015)

Wuhuu endlich wieder Lieferbar das Frameset 

Ist der Dämpfer eigentlich ein Debonair (gibts den überhaupt noch als normaler +)?

Edit: Kann mir jemand sagen woher man die Dual Plate für 2*10 bekommt? Ist beim Frameset glaub ich nicht dabei.


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Juli 2015)

Wo ist das Frameset lieferbar? Oder meinst du das Alu?


----------



## -habicht- (8. Juli 2015)

Ich meine das Alu auch das war in 47" irgendwie nirgends mehr verfügbar.

Carbon mach ich nur kaputt xD


----------



## snooze (8. Juli 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Wuhuu endlich wieder Lieferbar das Frameset
> 
> Ist der Dämpfer eigentlich ein Debonair (gibts den überhaupt noch als normaler +)?
> 
> Edit: Kann mir jemand sagen woher man die Dual Plate für 2*10 bekommt? Ist beim Frameset glaub ich nicht dabei.



die dual Plate ist dabei!


----------



## Timbozim (8. Juli 2015)

Aufbauplanung Rahmenkit WME Alu L

Alle meine Komponenten sollten passen, nur bei der Kurbel verstehe ich die Welt gerade nicht mehr.

Option 1 meine alte Race Face turbin 2x10 Kurbel (Siehe Bild). Die Achse ist 96mm lang und an den silbernen Enden 24mm dick. Das innenlager im Bike aus dem die Kurbel kommt war wohl ein PF30. Gibt es hierfür ein Adapter Innenlager für das WME BSA?

Option 2 (wenn 1 nicht funktioniert) Umbau auf 1x11 mit dieser Kurbel https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...XP-11-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-Modell-2015-p42470/ hier ist die Rede von GXP... was dann BSA ist?. Anscheind gibt es mehrere Breiten von BSA Innenlagern, welche braucht der WME Rahmen und passt das mit der Sram Kurbel. Was ist mit der Kettenlinie?
Könnt ihr mir hier ein vernünftiges Tretlager empfehlen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Beppe (8. Juli 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Aufbauplanung Rahmenkit WME Alu L
> 
> Alle meine Komponenten sollten passen, nur bei der Kurbel verstehe ich die Welt gerade nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Ja GXP Innenlager ist korrekt,  anbei ein Bild vom Passenden.
Bei der Kurbel musst du darauf achten, dass du die mit dem breiteren Q Faktor nimmst, um nicht mit den Kettenstreben ins Gehege zu kommen.


----------



## Timbozim (8. Juli 2015)

OK, daraus schließe ich, dass Option 1 nicht geht!?

Für Option 2 mit der Sram X01 Kurbel direct mount passt dann das GXP Lager 006415045000, check!
Der Q Faktor ist hier mit 168mm angegeben, weißt du ob das der Richtige ist?

Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (8. Juli 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> OK, daraus schließe ich, dass Option 1 nicht geht!?
> 
> Für Option 2 mit der Sram X01 Kurbel direct mount passt dann das GXP Lager 006415045000, check!
> Der Q Faktor ist hier mit 168mm angegeben, weißt du ob das der Richtige ist?
> ...



Zu der Race Face Kurbel kann ich dir keine Tipps geben.

168mm ist richtig!
Beachte dass bei der X01 Kurbel und Verwendung von original Truvativ KB bei 30Z Schluss ist. Bei der XX1 passen auch 28er Blätter.
Ansonsten musst Du den Kurbelstern entfernen und ein direct mount Blatt wählen.


----------



## Timbozim (8. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Beachte dass bei der X01 Kurbel und Verwendung von original Truvativ KB bei 30Z Schluss ist. Bei der XX1 passen auch 28er Blätter.
> Ansonsten musst Du den Kurbelstern entfernen und ein direct mount Blatt wählen.



Ich würde mir gleich die direct mount Version kaufen (siehe Link oben) und das mitgelieferte 32er Blatt gegen ein 28er oder 26er tauschen, das sollte futzen.


----------



## Timbozim (11. Juli 2015)

Noch eine Frage.
Die von Conway aufgebauten WME Bikes haben Kurbelarme mit 175mm länge.
Seit ihr damit zufrieden in bezug auf die Bodenfreiheit oder sollte ich mir bei 1x11 lieber 175mm kaufen? Ist warscheinlich  mal wieder Geschmackssache.


----------



## Beppe (11. Juli 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage.
> Die von Conway aufgebauten WME Bikes haben Kurbelarme mit 175mm länge.
> Seit ihr damit zufrieden in bezug auf die Bodenfreiheit oder sollte ich mir bei 1x11 lieber 175mm kaufen? Ist warscheinlich  mal wieder Geschmackssache.



175 o 175, hmm wie soll man sich da entscheiden 

Wenn du mit 27.5" aufbaust, würde ich das von der Körpergröße abhängig machen. Bei 1,75 m kann man auch ne 170mm Kurbel fahren. Wer mit dem Bike dauerhaft auf 26" LRS ist, für den ist ne kürzere Kurbel auch ne Option.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. Juli 2015)

Heute beim Händler abgeholt:



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/18/1862/1862581-588ex42g4z2q-dsc03908-large.jpg




http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/18/1862/1862582-abzkd85xaljj-dsc03910-large.jpg


----------



## Beppe (11. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Heute beim Händler abgeholt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse. Glückwunsch. Wann hast Du bestellt, wie planst du den Rahmen aufzubauen u hast du ihn schon gewogen?

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. Juli 2015)

Bestellt habe ich den Rahmen im März.
Er wiegt 2250gr ohne Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Innenlager,Rahmenschutz.
Mit Dämpfer+Steuersatz+Innenlager+Rahmenschutz ca. 3000gr.
Für den Aufbau werde ich mein Stereo ausschlachten.
Pike RCT3, Antrieb 2x10 und Bremsen komplett XT, Reverb 150mm, Laufräder DT-Swiss Spline Naben mit EX471 Felgen, Magic Mary und Hans Dampf.


----------



## Bonvivant (15. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe es beim Überfliegen nicht übersehen zu haben, gibt es irgendwo eine vollständige Information über die Geo-Werte?
Reach, Stack, BB-Drop, Radstand, Frontlänge? Merci!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. Juli 2015)

WME fast ferig.
XT-Schaltwerk passt nicht an das mitgelieferte Schaltauge.
Adapter für Hinterradbremse fehlt noch.
X7 Umwerfer funktioniert mit XT-Shifter.
Maxle Lite Steckachse kommt heute mit DPD.
Bin schon ganz heiß auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## Gp1 (15. Juli 2015)

Schade, dass die Gabel weiß ist


----------



## Timbozim (16. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> XT-Schaltwerk passt nicht an das mitgelieferte Schaltauge.


 
Ich habs fast befürchtet 
Bei meinem alten Bike gab es ein Schaltauge fürs 1x11 Sram Schaltwerk und eins für 10 Fach Schaltwerke was bei mir ein Sram X9 war.
Was für ein Shimano XT Schaltwerk passt bei dir nicht?
Ich plane das WME...welches hoffentlich heute bei meinem Händler ankommt...mit dem neuen Shimano XT 11-Fach Schaltwerk aufzubauen.
Wäre schön wenn die Connway Jungs hierzu Stellung nehmen könnten.


----------



## Waldfabi (16. Juli 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Ich habs fast befürchtet
> Bei meinem alten Bike gab es ein Schaltauge fürs 1x11 Sram Schaltwerk und eins für 10 Fach Schaltwerke was bei mir ein Sram X9 war.
> Was für ein Shimano XT Schaltwerk passt bei dir nicht?
> Ich plane das WME...welches hoffentlich heute bei meinem Händler ankommt...mit dem neuen Shimano XT 11-Fach Schaltwerk aufzubauen.
> Wäre schön wenn die Connway Jungs hierzu Stellung nehmen könnten.




Es passen alle Schaltwerke an´s WME !
Das Problem hab ich gestern mit Donnerbolzen lösen können.

Das Problem lag nicht an unserem Rahmen sondern an einem speziellen Ausfallende das Cube verwendet und mit dem Ausfallende ein Originalteil des XT-Schaltwerk ersetzt hatte.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

Wenn alle original Teile am Schaltwerk sind, 
dann passt es auch!



Erste Ausfahrt findet noch heute statt!



MfG
Arno


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

So sah es am Stereo aus.


----------



## bartos0815 (16. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> So sah es am Stereo aus.


und nennt sich shimano direct mount! daher gibts bei vielen herstellern schaltaugen für sram oder shimano. für montage an sram schaltaugen brauchts bei shimano die verlängerung des auslegers der schaltwerksbefestigung.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

Das war der Teilespender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (16. Juli 2015)

Sieht schon geil aus das Ding  aber die Pike in schwarz würde besser passen 

Mein alu Frameset hängt noch an der Grenze....


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

@ habicht,
die Pike bleibt nur solange im WME verbaut, bis die Lyrik 180 DPA in schwarz lieferbar ist 
Aber ich finde die weiße Pike optisch auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bonvivant (16. Juli 2015)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es beim Überfliegen nicht übersehen zu haben, gibt es irgendwo eine vollständige Information über die Geo-Werte?
> Reach, Stack, BB-Drop, Radstand, Frontlänge? Merci!


Vielleicht interessiert noch jemanden die Geo en detail...






Tante Edith sagt:


*Souly* schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> meinen letzten Geodaten entnehme ich einen Radstand von 1160mm in s; 1185mm in m und 1210 in l. Ich hoffe damit lehne ich mich nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster, da ich die Daten mit dem Ingenieur nicht nochmal abgeglichen habe.
> 
> Grüße


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2015)

ja aber den Radstand hab ich noch nirgends gefunden. 

Da man es leider wohl nicht mit 26-Komponenten fahren kann werd ich mir wohl erstmal keins holen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

Der Radstand in Größe  M mit 160er Pike
beträgt ca. 1190mm.
Hier im Forum fährt es Beppe in 26.


----------



## bartos0815 (16. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ja aber den Radstand hab ich noch nirgends gefunden.
> 
> Da man es leider wohl nicht mit 26-Komponenten fahren kann werd ich mir wohl erstmal keins holen.


könnte gehen in 26, tretlager kommt halt auf etwa 33,5cm, was eher sehr tief ist.... schade sonst wärs ein klasse rahmen.
alternative edison evo als 26er....


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

Der Spruch trifft zu


----------



## mogli27 (16. Juli 2015)

Hab mal eine Frage zur Dual Plate fur die Umwerfermontage: Welcher Umwerfer passt da?
Hab derzeit einen Shimano XT Direct Mount (Down Swing) - kann ich den wiederverwenden???


----------



## Waldfabi (16. Juli 2015)

mogli27 schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage zur Dual Plate fur die Umwerfermontage: Welcher Umwerfer passt da?
> Hab derzeit einen Shimano XT Direct Mount (Down Swing) - kann ich den wiederverwenden???



Nein, der passt nicht.
Da muss ein Umwerfer " Mid Direkt Mount" dran.
z.B: Sram X7   Originalnummer: 00.7615.140.090

Den verbauen wir auch. Lässt sich übrigens mit Shimano Shiftern schalten.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

@ mogli27,
der Shimano XT Umwerfer passt nicht.
Es passt nur der Sram X7 Mid Direct Mount.
Den kannst du aber mit dem XT Schalthebel schalten.
Ich bekomme diese Woche noch einen zweites Sram X7 Mid Direct Mount Umwerfer.
Diesen könnte ich dir verkaufen.
Ich habe bei zwei verschiedenen Amazone Händlern eingekauft
(sicher ist sicher).
Bei den großen wie H+S bekommt man diesen nicht.
MfG
Arno


----------



## mogli27 (16. Juli 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Nein, der passt nicht.
> Da muss ein Umwerfer " Mid Direkt Mount" dran.
> z.B: Sram X7   Originalnummer: 00.7615.140.090
> 
> ...



Schade, aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Beppe (16. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Da man es leider wohl nicht mit 26-Komponenten fahren kann werd ich mir wohl erstmal keins holen.



Wie anderswo bereits geschrieben, hab ich mich überraschend schnell ans tiefe Tretlager gewöhnt und habe alle Umbaupläne hin zu 650b auf Eis gelegt.
Hab mich vergangenes Wochenende an mehreren technischen Auffahrten versucht und bin alles hochgekommen. Sobald es wurzelig wird oder Stufen zu erklettern sind, muss man den ein oder andreren Tritt auslassen, was aber kein Problem ist.
Eine Umgewöhnung gerade vom stelzigen VSX war nötig, aber derzeit taugt mir das bike auf 26 Laufrädern total.

So sehr sogar dass ich eine komplett andere Baustelle eröffnet habe und ein neues 29Rahmenset geordert habe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2015)

hm ja gut aber durch meine 26er Pike wirds Tretlager halt noch tiefer. Es ist halt gerade auch viel bewegung im Markt. Evt. wart ich bis nächstes Jahr und wenn dann ein Kokplettbike auch mal >23mm Maulweite verbaut hat schlag ich zu.


----------



## Beppe (16. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> hm ja gut aber durch meine 26er Pike wirds Tretlager halt noch tiefer. Es ist halt gerade auch viel bewegung im Markt. Evt. wart ich bis nächstes Jahr und wenn dann ein Kokplettbike auch mal >23mm Maulweite verbaut hat schlag ich zu.



Keine Ahnung obs für das Steuerrohr ein EC Unterteil gibt um da nen cm rauszukitzeln.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2015)

ok ich seh gerade die Lyrik hat ja nur 3mm mehr Einbauhöhe wie die 26er Pike. Du hast ja eine 160er Lyrik drin, oder!? Hm doof da wo ich den Rahmen kaufen wollte ist er jetzt nicht mehr lieferbar.. aber gut so eilig hab ichs nicht jetzt mach ich erst mal ein paar Parks mit dem Bigbike unsicher. Ich schlag dann zu wenn sich eine günstige Gelegenheit ergibt. Dachte halt das mit 26 wär nicht praxistauglich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (16. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ok ich seh gerade die Lyrik hat ja nur 3mm mehr Einbauhöhe wie die 26er Pike. Du hast ja eine 160er Lyrik drin, oder!? Hm doof da wo ich den Rahmen kaufen wollte ist er jetzt nicht mehr lieferbar.. aber gut so eilig hab ichs nicht jetzt mach ich erst mal ein paar Parks mit dem Bigbike unsicher. Ich schlag dann zu wenn sich eine günstige Gelegenheit ergibt. Dachte halt das mit 26 wär nicht praxistauglich..


160 auf 170 getravelt mittels Aluhülse unter der 
Stahlfeder. Aber ich fahre 30%Sag, wenn man da auf 25 ginge.... aber da gehts halt echt um jeden halben cm.
Nun baut auch mein DMR Vault recht breit...


@Waldfabi:  die HR Achse höhenverstellbar wie z.B. beim Banshee Rune in Verbindung mit einem Adapter für das untere Steuerrohr und ihr erschließt euch nochmal ordentlich Käuferpotential bei den Rahmensets.


----------



## Bonvivant (17. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ja aber den Radstand hab ich noch nirgends gefunden.
> 
> Da man es leider wohl nicht mit 26-Komponenten fahren kann werd ich mir wohl erstmal keins holen.


Schau mal in meinen vorherigen Beitrag, habe da was gefunden. Schade, dass bei so viel Herzblut, dass da augenscheinlich drin steckt, so etwas Entscheidendes nicht kommuniziert wird.


----------



## Waldfabi (17. Juli 2015)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Schau mal in meinen vorherigen Beitrag, habe da was gefunden. Schade, dass bei so viel Herzblut, dass da augenscheinlich drin steckt, so etwas Entscheidendes nicht kommuniziert wird.




Radstände:
S = 1160mm
M = 1185mm
L = 1210mm


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## -habicht- (18. Juli 2015)

Der neue GX Umwerfer sollte auch gehen oder? Ist ja auch Mid Direct Mount
Sieht zwar irgendwie anderst aus xD
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Umwerfer-2x10-Mid-Direct-Mount-Bottom-Pull


----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. Juli 2015)

Müsste passen.
Ist er lieferbar?


----------



## Timbozim (18. Juli 2015)

Bin gerade fleißig am Aufbauen. 
Die Distanz zwischen Bremssattel und Aufnahme Rahmen beträgt ca. 1 cm bei einer 180er Scheibe.
Gibt es da einen Adapter oder muss ich mit Scheiben arbeiten?


----------



## Beppe (18. Juli 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Bin gerade fleißig am Aufbauen.
> Die Distanz zwischen Bremssattel und Aufnahme Rahmen beträgt ca. 1 cm bei einer 180er Scheibe.
> Gibt es da einen Adapter oder muss ich mit Scheiben arbeiten?



Du brauchst einen pm Adapter von 160 auf 180mm. Ich hab einen von Shimano genommen, musste eine Bohrung des Adapters jedoch minimal aufbohren, weil ich die Schrauben sonst nicht frei eindrehen konnte.

Bei BC  nennt sich das Teil Adapter VR pm -》 pm


----------



## Bonvivant (19. Juli 2015)

@Waldfabi oder jemanden mit dem WME in Größe S: Wie groß ist die mögliche Einstecktiefe der Stütze?
Merci!


----------



## Waldfabi (20. Juli 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tiger_powers (20. Juli 2015)

macht richtig spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (20. Juli 2015)

Hat noch jemand Probleme wenn er den Hinterbau auf 170mm umstellen will?
Bei 160mm geht die obere Dämpferschraube sauber durch und passt ins Gewinde der "Gegenplatte", bei 170mm fehlen bei der Gegenplatte einfach 2mm obwohl die Schraube sauber durch den Dämpfer und die andere Seite geht.
Fotos leider bisschen verschwommen aber denke man sieht was ich meine.


----------



## tiger_powers (20. Juli 2015)

@-habicht-  hatte selbiges Problem.
Gegenplatte raus, Schlitzschraubenzieher vorsichtig an der Schraube angesetzt und nach hinten gedrückt.


----------



## -habicht- (20. Juli 2015)

Hab ich probiert (aber nicht mit viel Kraft), dann probiere ich es nochmals mit ein bisschen mehr bumms.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Juli 2015)

Bei mir "wollte" die Schraube anfangs auch nicht wirklich im Gewinde der Gegenplatte greifen (nur bei 170 mm).
Aber mit etwas Geduld hat es dann doch funktioniert.


----------



## mogli27 (20. Juli 2015)

Hab gerade eher zufällig gelesen, dass der HA-Standard beim WME Sram Maxle 12x142 ist - bedeutet das, die normale Syntace X-12 Achse passt da nicht?
Jetzt musste ich mir schon den Sram Mid Direct Mount Umwerfer über Umwege besorgen, und jetzt auch noch die Steckachse?
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Beppe (20. Juli 2015)

mogli27 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eher zufällig gelesen, dass der HA-Standard beim WME Sram Maxle 12x142 ist - bedeutet das, die normale Syntace X-12 Achse passt da nicht?
> Jetzt musste ich mir schon den Sram Mid Direct Mount Umwerfer über Umwege besorgen, und jetzt auch noch die Steckachse?
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Jau, da sind die Gewinde unterschiedlich.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Juli 2015)

@mogli27,
ja das kann ich bestätigen.
Sram Mid Direct Mount Umwerfer
Sram Maxle Lite 142x12 Achse
Postmount Adapter 160 auf 180
Das war's dann aber auch!
Wenn du das WME fährst,
vergisst du das ganz schnell


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Juli 2015)

Conway sollte dies aber als 
notwendiges Zubehör auflisten.
Dann kann man sich diese Teile
vor dem Aufbau besorgen!


----------



## Beppe (20. Juli 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren , ob noch weitere Projekte geplant sind. So wie das Ding hier eingeschlagen ist, schreit das ja förmlich we make trailbike o.ä..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (20. Juli 2015)

Wie ihr bemerken könnt, robbe ich mich langsam an ein WME heran. Aus HD kommend habe ich beim radgut in Edenkoben angefragt, dort gibt es neben einem netten Menschen am Telefon ein WME in M. Gibt es in der Nähe von HD einen Händler mit Größe S? In KA? Ich habe keine Lust 50 Händler im Umkreis anzurufen


----------



## Waldfabi (21. Juli 2015)

mogli27 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eher zufällig gelesen, dass der HA-Standard beim WME Sram Maxle 12x142 ist - bedeutet das, die normale Syntace X-12 Achse passt da nicht?
> Jetzt musste ich mir schon den Sram Mid Direct Mount Umwerfer über Umwege besorgen, und jetzt auch noch die Steckachse?
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?




Soweit ich weiß, ist doch die Steckachse im Lieferumfang des Rahmens enthalten..... Oder täusch ich mich da?


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juli 2015)

@Waldfabi,
bei meinem Rahmen wurde die Steckachse
nicht mitgeliefert.
Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob sie zum
Lieferumfang gehört?


----------



## Waldfabi (21. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Waldfabi,
> bei meinem Rahmen wurde die Steckachse
> nicht mitgeliefert.
> Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob sie zum
> Lieferumfang gehört?



Ich klär das mal heute ab.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## snooze (21. Juli 2015)

Steckachse ist nicht dabei!


----------



## tiger_powers (21. Juli 2015)

leider nicht nein, hab mir auch eine dazu gekauft. (Rock Shox Maxle)
auch der Carbonfender hat gefehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo WME Fahrer,
ein Kollege von mir möchte sich auch ein WME bestellen.
Ist sich aber mit der Größe des Rahmens unsicher.
Mein M Rahmen kommt ihm etwas
kurz vor obwohl ich einen 70 mm
Vorbau montiert habe.
Wohnt jemand in der Nähe ,(100 km)
von 55232 Alzey und würde ihn Probe sitzen lassen?
Gruß
Arno


----------



## Beppe (21. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Hallo WME Fahrer,
> ein Kollege von mir möchte sich auch ein WME bestellen.
> Ist sich aber mit der Größe des Rahmens unsicher.
> Mein M Rahmen kommt ihm etwas
> ...



Wie groß ist denn dein Kollege? Wenn m mit "langem" Vorbau zu kurz ist, scheint die Größenfrage ja fast schon geklärt zu sein.
Wir sind 186/190 groß und sind mit L allerbestens bedient. Plz 507**, probesitzen gern möglich.


----------



## Bonvivant (21. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Wohnt jemand in der Nähe ,(100 km)
> von 55232 Alzey und würde ihn Probe sitzen lassen?


Beim radgut Edenkoben hat's ein WME 827 in M


----------



## Waldfabi (21. Juli 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Ich klär das mal heute ab.
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom



Ist so. Steckachse ist nicht beim Rahmen dabei.
Wieder was gelernt


----------



## mlb (21. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Hallo WME Fahrer,
> ein Kollege von mir möchte sich auch ein WME bestellen.
> Ist sich aber mit der Größe des Rahmens unsicher.
> Mein M Rahmen kommt ihm etwas
> ...



Bei 21 Cycles in Mannheim stand letzte Woche noch eins in L


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juli 2015)

Danke mlb 
Andreas hat es direkt im Online-Shop
bestellt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. Juli 2015)

Bei 21 Cycles bekommt man das
827 Carbon in M abzüglich des
Gutschein für 3151,00 Euro !!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. Juli 2015)

Pike DPA Tuning



Habe einen 35 mm Solo Air Token modifiziert (mit 10,00 mm Bohrer aufgebohrt) und über die Kolbenstange geschoben.
Der Token ging sehr stramm über die Kolbenstange und verrutscht im Fahrbetrieb nicht.
Den zweiten Token (geschlitzt) habe ich noch nicht verbaut.
Gabel schlägt nun auf der Hausstrecke (mit dem gleichen Luftdruck) nicht mehr durch.
Ich konnte sogar 0,5 bar Luftdruck weniger fahren ohne das sie durchschlägt.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie gibt es hier ja leider sehr wenig Leute, die mal ausführlich etwas zum Farhverhalten sagen 

Im MOuntainbike Magazin steht aj etwas von aufschaukelndem Hinterbau bergauf.....wie gut sind die Uphill- und Vortriebseigenschaften des Radels? Vergleich mit anderen Kisten wären toll.
Und wie macht es sich anstelle eines DHlers auf fordernden Strecken wie Leogang und anderen Parks?

Bin nächstes JAhr für 4 Monate in der Region und werde mehrmals die Woche in Saalbach und Leigang fahren gehen ;-)
Überlege momentan, ob ich nur meinen Rahmen wechsel und bei 1-für Alles bleibe oder ob ich mir ein Trailbike und nen DHler anschaffe.
bei 1-für alles hätte ich ne Mattoc für alles und für ganz harte Einsaätze ne getunte Metric mit 180mm, also wäre da schon einiges möglich.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für euren Input!


----------



## Beppe (26. Juli 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibt es hier ja leider sehr wenig Leute, die mal ausführlich etwas zum Farhverhalten sagen
> 
> Im MOuntainbike Magazin steht aj etwas von aufschaukelndem Hinterbau bergauf.....wie gut sind die Uphill- und Vortriebseigenschaften des Radels? Vergleich mit anderen Kisten wären toll.
> Und wie macht es sich anstelle eines DHlers auf fordernden Strecken wie Leogang und anderen Parks?
> ...



Zum Hinterbau steht einiges geschrieben . Tom hat sich auxh zu besagtem Test geäussert.
Einfach mal paar Seiten durchlesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Zum Hinterbau steht einiges geschrieben . Tom hat sich auxh zu besagtem Test geäussert.
> Einfach mal paar Seiten durchlesen...




Damit hast du mal schön aber dei wichtigen Fragen wie Schluckverhalten auf wirklich heftigen Strecken wegen 1 Rades für alles unterschlagen ;-) sowie Vergleich mit Konkurrenzprodukten ;-)
Wie ihr Kletterverhalten und Vortrieb unabhängig anderer Räder empfindet ist nur nur ein Teil meiner Fragen ;-)

PS ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die aber wie gesagt nur etwas beantworten, habe ich gefunden. Allerdings nach viel Blättern nicht in diesem Thread, sondern ganz anderen 

Weiterhin, würde mich über Schilderungen für die Eignung auf harten Bikepark Strecken und den Vortrieb in der Ebene freuen.


----------



## C.Hill (26. Juli 2015)

schau dir mal die videos von radde an... Das sagt einiges.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> schau dir mal die videos von radde an... Das sagt einiges.




vortrieb?  vergleiche


----------



## C.Hill (26. Juli 2015)

Wippen Fehlanzeige. Hatte vorher ein FUSION Freak mit ähnlichem HiBa. ImVgl. dazu trotzdem besser, da man nicht so weit hinten sitzt. Ich finds geil, top bergab und in Anbetracht dessen sehr gut bergauf. Für mich perfekt, so dass ich mW bereit bin das Geld für die Carbonvariante locker zu machen und meinen Dhler verkaufe, da ich nur 2-3 Parkeinsätze imJahr habe.


----------



## mogli27 (26. Juli 2015)

Mir ist gerade nach der ersten Testfahrt aufgefallen, dass die Dämpferschraube (an der Wippe) etwas locker geworden ist!
Gibts da vielleicht von Conway eine Tabelle mit den nötigen Drehmomenten? Oder soll da zusätzlich Schraubensicherung verwendet werden?

Immerhin verkauft Conway ja die Rahmensets - wie soll man sein Bike dann ordnungsgemäß aufbauen, wenn einem solche Infos vorenthalten werden?


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Wippen Fehlanzeige. Hatte vorher ein FUSION Freak mit ähnlichem HiBa. ImVgl. dazu trotzdem besser, da man nicht so weit hinten sitzt. Ich finds geil, top bergab und in Anbetracht dessen sehr gut bergauf. Für mich perfekt, so dass ich mW bereit bin das Geld für die Carbonvariante locker zu machen und meinen Dhler verkaufe, da ich nur 2-3 Parkeinsätze imJahr habe.





Fahre halt in so lockeren Parks wie Winterberg, Bad Ems, Stromberg oder dem neuen Eifelpark mehrere Male im JAhr, 7-14 Tage bikeurlaub in Hinterglemm, Finale Ligure, San Remo oder ähnlich und nächstes Jahr bin ich für 4 Monate in Zell am See und dementsprechend mehrfach pro Woche in Leogang oder Hinterglemm etc.


----------



## C.Hill (26. Juli 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Fahre halt in so lockeren Parks wie Winterberg, Bad Ems, Stromberg oder dem neuen Eifelpark mehrere Male im JAhr, 7-14 Tage bikeurlaub in Hinterglemm, Finale Ligure, San Remo oder ähnlich und nächstes Jahr bin ich für 4 Monate in Zell am See und dementsprechend mehrfach pro Woche in Leogang oder Hinterglemm etc.


Und trotzdem noch Zeit zum Bergauf fahren, Respekt!
Eins für Alles wird immer ein Kompromiss sein. In dem Fall ein guter.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juli 2015)

@bansaiman,
für dein Einsatzgebiet kann ich dir ein Bike empfehlen:
Conway WME 827 Carbon 
Ich bin mittlerweile mehrere Touren
(die letzte war heute) gefahren.
Ich hatte schon einige andere Bikes vorher.
Liteville 901, Scott Genius LT, Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC.
Alle hatten ihre Vor bzw. Nachteile ( so wie fast alles im Leben).
Das WME ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Allrounder.
Bergauf absolut wippfrei und sehr effizient.
Bergab sehr ruhig und satt.
In technischen und verblockten Stellen habe ich mich auf keinem Bike sicherer gefühlt.
Du machst mit dem Kauf dieses Bikes absolut nichts falsch.
Preis / Leistung stimmt.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @bansaiman,
> für dein Einsatzgebiet kann ich dir ein Bike empfehlen:
> Conway WME 827 Carbon
> Ich bin mittlerweile mehrere Touren
> ...




Rahmenset gibt´s momentan aber nirgends,oder? also carbon in 44cm?finde nichts.

NUr, hast du denn Touren, die sich mit dem harten alpinen gelände in Leogang oder Finale messen können und das dementsprechend testen können? bzw. wenn man das den ganzen tag macht, ist es halt  eine andere belasung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juli 2015)

@bansaiman,
Ich wohne in Rheinland-Pfalz!
Kann man nicht Finale Ligurien oder
Saalbach Hinterglemm vergleichen 
Dementsprechend können sich meine Touren nicht mit denen in Finale Ligurien bzw. Saalbach Hinterglemm messen:-(
Mit dem “richtigen Fahrer“ dürfte das WME
weder in Finale Ligurien noch in Saalbach Hinterglemm Probleme haben oder machen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juli 2015)

@bansaiman,
bei 21 Cycles.com kann man das
827 Carbon in M abzüglich des Gutschein Rabatt für 3150,00 Euro
bestellen.
Carbon Rahmen sind ausverkauft:-(


----------



## Beppe (27. Juli 2015)

So hier meine vorerst finale Ausbaustufe:

neuer Sattel
neue Klemmschelle
neuer Flaha
modifizierter Fender
Wenn ich irgendwo einen neuen Megaforce ergattete, tausch ich noch von 60 auf 40mm ansonsten  passt alles mehr als perfekt und 26" funzt herrlich und bleibt am bike.

Ride on


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Juli 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> schau dir mal die videos von radde an... Das sagt einiges.



aber nicht alles... ;-)
das gute an Videos ist, dass man nur das zeigen kann was man zeigen möchte!
Also ich find die Kiste aber gut, nur nicht die Lieferbarkeit und die angestiegenen Preise... :-(


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Bikes ausverkauft sind,
wird es schwierig mit liefern 
Schaue dir mal die Liefertermine
bei Canyon, YT und diversen anderen Herstellern an!
Bei Conway Händlern kann man 
bezüglich des Preises handeln.
Auf jeden Fall sind die WME s
ihr Geld wert!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Juli 2015)

hmmm... ausverkauft - hast du schon mal Carbon in L gesehen? es zählen auch Bilder aus dem Netz ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (28. Juli 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Fahre halt in so lockeren Parks wie Winterberg, Bad Ems, Stromberg oder dem neuen Eifelpark mehrere Male im JAhr, 7-14 Tage bikeurlaub in Hinterglemm, Finale Ligure, San Remo oder ähnlich und nächstes Jahr bin ich für 4 Monate in Zell am See und dementsprechend mehrfach pro Woche in Leogang oder Hinterglemm etc.



Genau so mach ich es auch und das haben meine Enduro´s bisher bestens mitgemacht. Der Anspruch auf den DH Strecken ist halt ein wenig höher aber wenn du fahrtechnisch gut drauf bist, macht das doch umso mehr Spaß. Langfristig will ich mir für die Heimat ein 29er Trailbike holen und das WME mit der neue Lyrik vorne mit 180mm aufbauen und dies mehr als Parkbike/Superenduro nutzen. 180(v)/170(h) sollten dann, wie ich finde den optimalen Funfaktor erfüllen  Die Schluckfreudigkeit des Hinterbaus empfand ich gut, ähnlich zu meinem Tyee und deutlich besser als bei Focus SAM


----------



## bansaiman (28. Juli 2015)

Ja,hab mich jetzt auch für's 1 für alles. Konzept entschieden.jetzt muss ich das carbon nur noch in 44cm auftreiben. Erreiche 21cycles gerade nicht und Rahmen sind überall aus.bekäme auch den neue spesh enduro s works inklusive.öhlins wir und sattelstutze für nen mega Preis,weil Kontakt über Team Fahrer.aber das wäre trotzdem nochmal ein gutes Stück teurer als das conway Wem.auch wenn ich erst mal Teile verticken muss.ist nur die Frage,was besser im vertrieb und bergauf so wie haltbarer ist.hab auch Ne 180er metric,die getunt ist,als 650b parkgabel


----------



## bansaiman (28. Juli 2015)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Genau so mach ich es auch und das haben meine Enduro´s bisher bestens mitgemacht. Der Anspruch auf den DH Strecken ist halt ein wenig höher aber wenn du fahrtechnisch gut drauf bist, macht das doch umso mehr Spaß. Langfristig will ich mir für die Heimat ein 29er Trailbike holen und das WME mit der neue Lyrik vorne mit 180mm aufbauen und dies mehr als Parkbike/Superenduro nutzen. 180(v)/170(h) sollten dann, wie ich finde den optimalen Funfaktor erfüllen  Die Schluckfreudigkeit des Hinterbaus empfand ich gut, ähnlich zu meinem Tyee und deutlich besser als bei Focus SAM




Ich vermute auch mal mit dicken 650b schlappen und coild Ädmpfer in 170mm Einstellung, sollte da einiges gehen :-D

HAtte denn jemand shconmal die Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu nem Spesh Enduro punkto Vortrieb?


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juli 2015)

sind die Alurahmen denn auch schon ausverkauft?


----------



## Schibbie (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen, mein WME 827 Carbon ist jetzt auch endlich da!  Ich hab allerdings eine Frage. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt fiel mir auf, dass ich die Gabel bergauf nicht blockieren konnte... Hat die Pike RC ein Lockout bzw. was bedeutet "Low-Speed-Druckstufe zum Lockout"? Der Hebel dazu sitzt auch sehr locker und das Schräubchen lässt sich mit den Fingern bewegen. Ist da irgendetwas schief gelaufen oder check ich es nicht?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Juli 2015)

@Tabletop84,
Aluminium Rahmen sind noch in
S=41cm und M=44cm bei Hartje 
bestellbar!
L=47 nicht :-(


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juli 2015)

nagut dann warte ich bis die nächstes Jahr hoffentlich komplett mit Lyric kommen...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Juli 2015)

@bansaiman,
bei 21 Cycles wird gerade umgebaut.
Die müssten aber das 827 Carbon
noch 2x in M=44cm verfügbar haben.
Ein Kollege von mir hatte zwei bestellt.
Eins versehentlich ohne Gutschein Rabatt
und eins mit Gutschein Rabatt.
Nachdem er aber heute bei 21 Cycles in
Mannheim auf einem L=47cm in Aluminium gesessen hat, ist die Entscheidung gefallen beide
M wieder zurück zu senden und auf das
L in Carbon zu warten.
Kann aber Januar 2016 werden:-(


----------



## bansaiman (28. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @bansaiman,
> bei 21 Cycles wird gerade umgebaut.
> Die müssten aber das 827 Carbon
> noch 2x in M=44cm verfügbar haben.
> ...




Ist natürlich doof, wenn die gerade am zurückkommen sind und ich es gerne dann schonmal haben will, da aber kein Mensch an die Leitung geht oder auf meine Mail antwortet  denn auf der Seite stehen sie schon als ausverkauft nd je nachdem, wer irgendwann meine MAil liest, hat der auch nciht aufm Schirm, dass da was zurückkommt ...arrrrgh


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Juli 2015)

@bansaiman,
die Kommunikation mit 21Cycles ist
eher unpersönlich.
Der Preis ist aber top.
Und sie liefern wenn verfügbar.
Also schaue die nächsten Tage regelmäßig
auf die Internetseite und bestellte eins, wenn es wieder verfügbar ist.
Das ganze sollte aber persönlicher laufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (28. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @bansaiman,
> die Kommunikation mit 21Cycles ist
> eher unpersönlich.
> Der Preis ist aber top.
> ...





Wie funktioniert das denn dann mit dem Gutschein? Gibt's irgendwo nen Code?


----------



## Beppe (28. Juli 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ist natürlich doof, wenn die gerade am zurückkommen sind und ich es gerne dann schonmal haben will, da aber kein Mensch an die Leitung geht oder auf meine Mail antwortet  denn auf der Seite stehen sie schon als ausverkauft nd je nachdem, wer irgendwann meine MAil liest, hat der auch nciht aufm Schirm, dass da was zurückkommt ...arrrrgh



Nimms nicht persönlich, aber wenn Deine Emailanfragen vergleichbar verfasst sind, wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## bansaiman (28. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Nimms nicht persönlich, aber wenn Deine Emailanfragen vergleichbar verfasst sind, wundert mich das nicht.



Du solltest dir so eine Aussage am besten sparen ;-) An der "Struktur" ist doch klar zu erkennen, dass es mehr ein Gedankengang ist, als dass es deutlich ausformuliert ist, wie etwa für eine seriöse Anfrage. Erkennst du das etwa nicht? 

Deine Aussage scheiterte übrigens alleine der Formulierung wegen schon daran, nicht persönllich zu sein. Dafür hätte der Ton und die Wortwahl eine andere sein müssen ;-)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Juli 2015)

@bansaiman,
bei einem Einkaufswert über 1000,00 Euro
gibst du im Warenkorb unter Rabattcode
folgendes ein:  21c-100
Danach drückst du Coupon anwenden.
Somit werden 100,00 Euro abgezogen.
Bei einem Einkaufswert über 2500,00 Euro
gibst du im Warenkorb unter Rabattcode folgendes ein:  21c-250
Danach drückst du Coupon anwenden.
Somit werden 250,00 Euro abgezogen.
Das war es schon.

Ist aber nur noch bis zum 31.07.2015 gültig!


----------



## Hoodi (29. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ja aber den Radstand hab ich noch nirgends gefunden.
> 
> Da man es leider wohl nicht mit 26-Komponenten fahren kann werd ich mir wohl erstmal keins holen.


 
Fahre meins auch mit 26", geht spitze!....Radstand bei L mit Lyrik 170mm ist übrigens 1230mm - Länge läuft!


----------



## bansaiman (29. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @bansaiman,
> bei einem Einkaufswert über 1000,00 Euro
> gibst du im Warenkorb unter Rabattcode
> folgendes ein:  21c-100
> ...




Dankeschön. ..,ausgerechnet nachts im übermüdeten Zustand habe ich Vogel dem Code Dann doch noch gesehen: -D


----------



## C.Hill (29. Juli 2015)

Kann bestätigen, dass der Sefvice bei 21C mau ist. Bei meinem WME fehlten Kleinteile. Konnte keinen ans Telefon bekommen. auf meine email kam eine email mit Vorgangsnummer und der Bitte um Geduld zurück. Persönlichen Kontakt hatte ich 4Wochen später - auch per email. Der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. Juli 2015)

Hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Design-Versuch, etwas Farbe auf den Rahmen zu bringen.
Was meint ihr?



Seit bitte nicht zu hart mit eurer Kritik


----------



## Beppe (29. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Design-Versuch, etwas Farbe auf den Rahmen zu bringen.
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber laut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. Juli 2015)

Ja, ist schon auffällig 
Die großen Buchstaben sind 40mm hoch.
Vielleicht sollte ich sie auf 35mm “Downgraden“
Oder sogar nur auf 30mm.


----------



## fone (30. Juli 2015)

W. M... E.....

Nicht schön aber selten.
Sieht ziemlich billig aus.
Alternativ könntest du "HILL 9000" drauf bappen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (30. Juli 2015)

@fone ,
das war jetzt sehr direkt 
Aber ehrlich!


----------



## fone (30. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @fone ,
> das war jetzt sehr direkt
> Aber ehrlich!


Ich glaube es wird viel besser wenn die Anfangsbuchstaben deutlich kleiner machst.

Entspricht das auf dem Bild von der Größe den Original-Decals?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (30. Juli 2015)

@fone ,
dachte ich auch (direkt nach dem aufkleben).
Die Original-Decals sind ca. 32mm hoch.
Mein erster Design-Versuch war mit 40mm (sind zu groß).
Werde nun die Anfangsbuchstaben in 32mm plottern!


----------



## C.Hill (30. Juli 2015)

Oh... Auf der Kiste steht doch so schon an jeder Ecke WME drauf. Find ich mit das übelste daran. Clean is anders. Ich geh mal zählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (31. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Design-Versuch, etwas Farbe auf den Rahmen zu bringen.
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> ...


Die altbackene Typo passt leider gar nicht zu dem Rahmen. Ich an deiner Stelle würde das direkt wieder entfernen. Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (31. Juli 2015)

@osbow,
die Schriftzüge habe ich wieder entfernt.
Mein Sohn war auch sehr direkt!
Original Wortlaut: Sieht schei... aus:-(


----------



## tiger_powers (2. August 2015)

Hätte eine Dualplate im Angebot falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## bansaiman (4. August 2015)

So, nun ist es ein Alu Rahmenset geworden 

Bin schon gespannt au das Radel. Habe ja wegen Verletzung genug Zeit es aufzubauen udn werde es daher lange sehnsüchtig anschauen müssen, aber freue mich schon


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. August 2015)

wo hast du das her? Von 21cycles?


----------



## bansaiman (5. August 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> wo hast du das her? Von 21cycles?




Neee,bei deren lack Service,sorry,würde ich da gar nichts mehr kaufen: -p
Hab die letzt Woche geschrieben und aufs Band gesprochen mit dem klaren Wunsch,den Artikel mit der genauen Bezeichnung,wovon jetzt zwei zurückkommen, kaufen zu wollen mit Gutscheincode dazu und bitte um Bestätigung (auf der seite war das Rad ja nicht mehr).keine Reaktion,,,heute DAMN nen stadardmail von wegen ich könnte jetzt gerne auf ihre Seite gehen und meinen Wunsch Artikel da kaufen. Problem,das Rad kostet jetzt 3870 Euro,letzte W 3390 und den 250 Euro Gutschein Gibt's jetzt auch nicht mehr. Fand ich schon Ne dreiste Aktion....Ne bei fahrradtopshop:  -)


----------



## bansaiman (6. August 2015)

Test freeride,hab ich nur das Fazit gelesen,aber schade,dass das wme im DH hinter nomad und capra liegt.trotz vvivid.die anderen Hersteller haben aber vermutlich auch den Dämpfer genau mit ihrer Kind Mario abgestimmt,oder?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. August 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Kind Mario



Autocorrect?


----------



## bansaiman (6. August 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Autocorrect?




Ja,mein schreibkorrektur ist ein Monster.die verstümmelt alles: -)
KINEMATIK sollte es heißen


----------



## tiger_powers (11. August 2015)

howdy,

sag mal hat bei euch auch jemand Risse in der Schweißnaht (WME ALU  ) zwischen Oberrohr und der Verbindung zum Sitzrohr (also dem stabilisations Stück)

Sind nicht besonders groß, aber sorgen bereiten sie mir dann doch etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (11. August 2015)

Hallo LuckyTiger,

Wenn du Risse in deinem Rahmen vermutest solltest du dich umgehend an deinen Händler wenden, damit er sich das anschaue und beurteilen kann ob dein Rahmen defekt ist.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## tiger_powers (11. August 2015)

Hi Markus,

danke, werd ich machen !


----------



## Beppe (11. August 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> howdy,
> 
> sag mal hat bei euch auch jemand Risse in der Schweißnaht (WME ALU  ) zwischen Oberrohr und der Verbindung zum Sitzrohr (also dem stabilisations Stück)
> 
> Sind nicht besonders groß, aber sorgen bereiten sie mir dann doch etwas



Könntest Du mal ein Bild der betreffenden Stelle zeigen?
Waren die Risse schon immer vorhanden oder sind sie dir erst gerade aufgefallen?


----------



## tiger_powers (11. August 2015)

@Beppe 
mach heut Abend Bilder wenn ich zuhaus bin. 
Ist mir am Anfang ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen (der Metaller meines Vertrauens meinte aber, das es nach einer unsaubren Füllung der Naht aussieht, also wohl eher von Anfang an) ...
War damit bissher auch nur auf normalen Trails unterwegs (Wald, Forst noch nicht einmal in den Alpen  leider keine Zeit gehabt)


----------



## Beppe (11. August 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> @Beppe
> mach heut Abend Bilder wenn ich zuhaus bin.
> Ist mir am Anfang ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen (der Metaller meines Vertrauens meinte aber, das es nach einer unsaubren Füllung der Naht aussieht, also wohl eher von Anfang an) ...
> War damit bissher auch nur auf normalen Trails unterwegs (Wald, Forst noch nicht einmal in den Alpen  leider keine Zeit gehabt)



Topp. Ich schau dann später auch mal bei meinem Rahmen nach...


----------



## Waldfabi (11. August 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> @Beppe
> mach heut Abend Bilder wenn ich zuhaus bin.
> Ist mir am Anfang ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen (der Metaller meines Vertrauens meinte aber, das es nach einer unsaubren Füllung der Naht aussieht, also wohl eher von Anfang an) ...
> War damit bissher auch nur auf normalen Trails unterwegs (Wald, Forst noch nicht einmal in den Alpen  leider keine Zeit gehabt)



Hallo LuckyTiger,

ich denk nicht, dass da was gerissen ist.
Da könnte höchstens etwas reißen, wenn die Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze zu gering wäre und der Sitzdom ständig "schwingt".
Aber selbst dann, würde zuerst die Schweißnaht an der Stelle Sitzrohr/Abstützungsrohr aufgeben.

Bei einem rohen Rahmen sieht man halt jede Ablagerung etc. an den Schweißnähten.....


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## 7undachtzig (11. August 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> howdy,
> 
> sag mal hat bei euch auch jemand Risse in der Schweißnaht (WME ALU  ) zwischen Oberrohr und der Verbindung zum Sitzrohr (also dem stabilisations Stück)
> 
> Sind nicht besonders groß, aber sorgen bereiten sie mir dann doch etwas



Danke für den Hinweis, hab bei mir gerade nachgeschaut und Risse entdeckt! Keine Ahnung wie lange die da schon sind oder ob die da schon immer waren. Sieht auch nicht sooo kritisch aus, aber das soll jemand beurteilen, der mehr Ahnung hat.

Edit: Der Riss verlässt die Schweißnaht (besser Schweißpunkt) nicht, hat ca. 2mm Abstand zum Rand der Naht. Kann das beim erkalten der Naht passieren, weil nicht genug Material nachfließt? Praktisch ein Lunker an der Oberfläche?

Ich werd damit mal zum Händler gehen.
An der Stelle, wo die Schweißnaht zusammenläuft. Ist denke ich gut zu erkennen:


----------



## snooze (11. August 2015)

also ich seh da nix


----------



## 7undachtzig (11. August 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> also ich seh da nix



Nur für dich Schatzi:



 

Ich mach morgen mal ein besseres Bild. Da ist definitiv ein Riss. Dann darfst du dir selbst den  zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (11. August 2015)

Das ist nix gegen den Riß, den ich gerade an meinrm WME gefunden hab. Bestimmt 8mm lang und an der breitesten Stelle fast 2mm weit. Versuche irgendwie noch ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## tiger_powers (12. August 2015)

sieht bei mir ähnlich aus


----------



## Beppe (12. August 2015)

Hier noch das Bild von meinem Riss


----------



## bartos0815 (12. August 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hier noch das Bild von meinem Riss


tja da hats was...


----------



## Beppe (12. August 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> sieht bei mir ähnlich....



Insbesondere auf Deinen Bildern kann man deutlich erkennen, dass es sich nicht um Risse in Folge von Verspannung, Ermüdung oder Überlastung handelt.
Da fehlt doch regelrecht Material wahrscheinlich infolge der Beendigung des Schweißprozesses und Absetzten des Schweißdrahts.
Damit würde ich meinen Händler nicht "belästigen".
Wenn sich ein Riss entlang der Naht bildet, darfst Du Dir Sorgen machen.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. August 2015)

Jungs, erschreckt mich doch nicht so !

Die Risse auf den Fotos, stammen aus dem Abkühlungsprozess beim Schweißen.
Die haben keinerlei Einfluß auf die Haltbarkeit.

Ich denke, dass die meisten Hersteller/Rahmen so etwas haben, 
bei einem unlackierten Rahmen sieht man es eben....

Wir sind trotzdem an dem Thema um das in der Produktion abzustellen.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (12. August 2015)

@Beppe @Waldfabi 

alles klar  dann bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt. Nur wie gesagt, mein Metaller des Vertrauens (und der ist lang im Business) meinte, das das Schwachstellen sind und früher od. später zu richtigen rissen führen können.
Hab das jetzt mal festgehalten falls da mal irgendetwas sein sollte 

Merce 

Cheers


----------



## 7undachtzig (12. August 2015)

@Waldfabi Danke für die Antwort. Das heißt entsprechend deinem Statement


Waldfabi schrieb:


> [...]
> Die haben keinerlei Einfluß auf die Haltbarkeit. [...]


verliere auch keine Garantieansprüche wenn ich mit diesem "Riss" jetzt weiterfahre? 

Oder ist das überhaupt so? Wenn ich einen echten Riss im Rahmen habe und davon weiß und trotzdem weiterfahre und der Rahmen dann komplett bricht, hat man dann trotzdem Anspruch auf die Garantie?


----------



## Waldfabi (12. August 2015)

7undachtzig schrieb:


> @Waldfabi Danke für die Antwort. Das heißt entsprechend deinem Statement
> 
> verliere auch keine Garantieansprüche wenn ich mit diesem "Riss" jetzt weiterfahre?
> 
> Oder ist das überhaupt so? Wenn ich einen echten Riss im Rahmen habe und davon weiß und trotzdem weiterfahre und der Rahmen dann komplett bricht, hat man dann trotzdem Anspruch auf die Garantie?




Exakt so isses.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## C.Hill (14. August 2015)

Schweißnähte haben ihre Schwachstelle meistens in der Wärmeübergangszone, sprich am Übergang zum Rohr.und nicht mitten in der Naht. Über die unsaubere Endkraterfüllung würde ich mir nicht zu viele Gedanken machen, zumal man das Schweißnahtende - ich vermute stark: absichtlich - in den Bereich unter die Strebe gelegt hat, wo keine Zugspannungen auftreten. Wenn die Strebe reißt, dann vermutlich vorne und nicht hinter der Strebe (auf Zug belastet).


----------



## C.Hill (14. August 2015)

BTW: hab jetzt mein Fahrwerk finalisiert und bin begeistert:

Die Pike enttäuschte durch ihr Ansprechverhalten und musste einer MATTOC Pro platz machen. Diese hab ich direkt auf 170 mm umgebaut, da ich immernoch 26" fahre. Funktioniert um Welten besser als die Pike. Leider wirft die Magic Mary dermaßen mit Steinen, dass ich direkt 2 Steinschläge an den Standrohren habe.

Hinten habe ich passender Weise den xFusion O2 gegen den McLeod getauscht. Der O2 hat eigentlich gut funktioniert, mit dem McLeod liegt das Rad hinten noch satter und fühlt sich nach mehr FW an.

Bin hellaufbegeistert von der Kombi mit guten Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## bansaiman (16. August 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> BTW: hab jetzt mein Fahrwerk finalisiert und bin begeistert:
> 
> Die Pike enttäuschte durch ihr Ansprechverhalten und musste einer MATTOC Pro platz machen. Diese hab ich direkt auf 170 mm umgebaut, da ich immernoch 26" fahre. Funktioniert um Welten besser als die Pike. Leider wirft die Magic Mary dermaßen mit Steinen, dass ich direkt 2 Steinschläge an den Standrohren habe.
> 
> ...




Hehe,wenn sich im Binnenmarkt endlich jemand findet,der seine 216 mcleod gegen meinen Neuen 200er tauscht,habe ich dasselbe fahrwerksmodell ;-)


----------



## Beppe (17. August 2015)




----------



## bansaiman (18. August 2015)

Meint ihr eigentlich,die DH Qualitäten des WME hinterbaus sind definitiv wie im Test dem capra und St unterlegen. Oder sind die Dämpfer der Konkurrenten einfach besser auf den hinterbau abgestimmt?


----------



## kRoNiC (18. August 2015)

Hat jemand mal die Möglichkeit den Test aus der Freeride irgendwie bereitzustellen?

Oder ist der in der aktuellen Ausgabe?


----------



## uncle_ffm (18. August 2015)

Auf der Hartje Seite kannst Du den Test lesen. Was fehlt sind die Bilder und die Anmerkungen. 
Stärken: Handling, Stealth-Optik, satter Hinterbau
Schwächen: Cockpit, etwas beengt
Getestet wurde das WME 1027

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (18. August 2015)

Danke


----------



## -habicht- (19. August 2015)

Jemand mal den Monarch + im Vergleich mit dem mcleod im WME gefahren?

Bike steht zu 95% fertig aufgebaut zu Hause (scheiss Schaltung xD) bin aber noch unsicher ob ich den Dämpfer gleich von Anfang an tauschen oder gar einen 
Dämpfer in Richtung CCDB Air einbauen soll :/


----------



## bansaiman (19. August 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Jemand mal den Monarch + im Vergleich mit dem mcleod im WME gefahren?
> 
> Bike steht zu 95% fertig aufgebaut zu Hause (scheiss Schaltung xD) bin aber noch unsicher ob ich den Dämpfer gleich von Anfang an tauschen oder gar einen
> Dämpfer in Richtung CCDB Air einbauen soll :/




Mein wme ist noch immer nicht da der postbote es als adressat unbekannt zurück geschickt hat, weil 1 Buchstabe in meinem Namen fehlte: -/

Aber ich habe den mcleod im Nicolai ac29 eines Freundes mehrere Tage fahren können und du findest bei mtbr und hier viele eindeutige reviews....
Vergiss den Monarch Plus,nimm den mcleod.

Die dämpfung Ist der des Monarch plus deutlich überlegen,er ist Ne ganze Ecke leichter,du hast 4-5 stufen lsc Einstellung, die alle einen deutlich spürbaren Unterschied machen und er geht einfach mega.war krass,wie sich das 120er Fahrwerk,damit angefühlt hat. bei über 92 kg Einsatz Gewicht keine Beschwerden.

Manitou wird in ein paar Monaten auch noch zum nachrüsten Ne highvolume aircan ähnlich der debonair anbieten,womit das Teil sich nochmal absetzen wird.

Wenn du bei actionsports freundlich per Mail anfragst,was sie dir für nen Preis per Vorkasse machen,solltest du 210 angeboten bekommen.
Und der Preis ist also nochmal ein großes Argument gegenüber dem Monarch etc

Wenn ich meinen 200mm getauscht kriege oder verkauft,hol ich mir den auch: -)


----------



## tiger_powers (19. August 2015)

Hab den Monarch RT3 Plus Debonair von 2016 drin und bin sehr zufrieden damit, fahre knapp 35% sag, keine Volume Spacer


----------



## -habicht- (19. August 2015)

Jo der Preis ist schon heiss 

Der Cane Creek DB inline ist mit 349 im Moment auch nicht so teuer aber k.a ob der mir nicht schon zu viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat.


----------



## bansaiman (19. August 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Jo der Preis ist schon heiss
> 
> Der Cane Creek DB inline ist mit 349 im Moment auch nicht so teuer aber k.a ob der mir nicht schon zu viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat.




Zufrieden ist halt das eine,aber anhand vorhandener vergleiche rate ich dir zum mcleod. 346 Vs 210 ist noch immer ein batzen und wenn wir uns schon bei kleinen dämpfenden bewegen ist der gewichtsunterschied anteilig riesig.
Außerdem gewinnst du mitm ccdba nur einstelloptionen. Hinterher ist ihm der mcleod nicht.
Mach dir einfach mal die mühe mcleod Fahrberichte bei MTB News und

Manitou mcleod mtbr zu googeln.dann bekommst du viel mehr als nur eine Meinung


----------



## -habicht- (20. August 2015)

Die Reviews hatte ich schon gelesen. Hab den mc Leod mal bestellt 

Hier mal paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau. Schaltung muss noch verkabelt und eingestellt werden 



 


Edit: Der Sattel natürlich auch xD


----------



## C.Hill (20. August 2015)

Top Setup! Fahre wie beschrieben mW auch Mattoc und McLeod und bin begeistert. Die 1501er kommen auch demnächst


----------



## -habicht- (23. August 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand ein Foto von seinem x7 Umwerfer bzw. der Schaltzugführung bereitstellen?

Bin irgendwie zu doof dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (25. August 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Top Setup! Fahre wie beschrieben mW auch Mattoc und McLeod und bin begeistert. Die 1501er kommen auch demnächst



1501er?


----------



## -habicht- (25. August 2015)

DT Swiss EX1501


----------



## bartos0815 (25. August 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Zufrieden ist halt das eine,aber anhand vorhandener vergleiche rate ich dir zum mcleod. 346 Vs 210 ist noch immer ein batzen und wenn wir uns schon bei kleinen dämpfenden bewegen ist der gewichtsunterschied anteilig riesig.
> Außerdem gewinnst du mitm ccdba nur einstelloptionen. Hinterher ist ihm der mcleod nicht.
> Mach dir einfach mal die mühe mcleod Fahrberichte bei MTB News und
> 
> Manitou mcleod mtbr zu googeln.dann bekommst du viel mehr als nur eine Meinung


naja auf mtbr sind die reviews aber auch nicht uneingeschränkt positiv.... mehr freiheiten bietet sicher der ccdb inline. der mcleod ist halt ein einfacher, p/l günstiger, leichtgewichtiger dämpfer! ob der soviel besser ist als fox und co sei dahingestellt.


----------



## bansaiman (25. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> naja auf mtbr sind die reviews aber auch nicht uneingeschränkt positiv.... mehr freiheiten bietet sicher der ccdb inline. der mcleod ist halt ein einfacher, p/l günstiger, leichtgewichtiger dämpfer! ob der soviel besser ist als fox und co sei dahingestellt.




Mtbr ist sogar sehr gut.Pannen und Hersteller Fehler findest du in jedem Dämpferthread.sind beim mcleod aber noch moderat.sonst ist's eher,dass ein Dämpfer mal nicht zur Kind Mario passt.auch ein ccdba passt nicht zu jedem.

Kommentar wegen besser als RS oder fox. .,,dann hast offensichtlich ja nicht richtig gelesen.User sagen ja besser als Monarch debonair oder float x,die vorher diese Dämpfer hätten.und bei so viel weniger Marketing und nem viel geringeren Preis,wird's schonmal kein placebo sein.
Ich fand ihn im 120er 29er meines Kumpels auch Spitze.und ich hab zum Vergleich schon Monarch rc3,bos vipr,getunten o2 rlx, vector hlr air und evolver isx 6 gehabt.
Also wenn ich sage,der Dämpfer ist im Gesamtpaket und zu direkter Konkurrenz Hammer p/ l nebst den anderen Leuten,dann musst du schauen,wie begründet deine Zweifel sind ;-)

Außerdem bringt manitou auch noch ein High Volumen van,glaub sogar doppelte Kammer wie bei debonair zum nachrüsten. Wird also nochmal besser.

Cheers


----------



## tsujoshi (25. August 2015)

Musste echt schmunzeln, deine Autokorretur wieder- die hat die vor zwei Seiten auch schon Kind Mario statt Kinematik geschrieben.
Sry, für den Beitrag


----------



## Waldfabi (26. August 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand ein Foto von seinem x7 Umwerfer bzw. der Schaltzugführung bereitstellen?
> 
> Bin irgendwie zu doof dazu....





-habicht- schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand ein Foto von seinem x7 Umwerfer bzw. der Schaltzugführung bereitstellen?
> 
> Hab es dir  mal beim Eurobike Muster fotografiert
> Bin irgendwie zu doof dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (26. August 2015)

Mein Rahmen kommt heute...oh mein Gott, DHL hat´s fast geschafft


----------



## bansaiman (26. August 2015)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Musste echt schmunzeln, deine Autokorretur wieder- die hat die vor zwei Seiten auch schon Kind Mario statt Kinematik geschrieben.
> Sry, für den Beitrag



Ja, ist echt ätzend. Aber wenn man lange Texte schreibt, kann man nicht dauernd die Augen darauf richten 
Was meinst du, was die mir teilweise für nen scheiß in private nachrichten schreibt? manchmal denkt man, ich würde irgendwo große gasanlagen *hust* betreiben und nur von tödlichen Krankheiten sprechen. Täglich eine Anekdote...zur INfo ist ein LG2. SChlimmste Autokerrektur, die ich bisher hatte


----------



## bansaiman (26. August 2015)

Heyhey,

falls jemand noch nen Rahmen in L sucht. Hier verkauft den jemand NEU inkl. allem Zubehör für 999 Euro

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/645675-conway-wme-grosse-large


----------



## Beppe (27. August 2015)

Laut unten verlinktem Video wird es an den 2016er WMEs keine technischen Änderungen geben. 

Heute Nacht geht's los zur EB und anschliessend zum Start unserer Dolofreeridewoche


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. August 2015)

@ Beppe,
viel Spaß in den Dolomiten


----------



## Gp1 (28. August 2015)

Mein WME ist gestern Abend auch fertig geworden. Mache morgen noch gescheite Fotos


----------



## bansaiman (28. August 2015)

Whuuuu,  Love orange wie bei nicolai. Gut sieht's aus! !!

Wo hast du das machen lassen und kostenpunkt?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. August 2015)

@Gp1,


----------



## Gp1 (28. August 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Whuuuu,  Love orange wie bei nicolai. Gut sieht's aus! !!
> 
> Wo hast du das machen lassen und kostenpunkt?


 
Habe ich nicht machen lassen, sonder so bekommen.  

Der Rahmen ist eine Art Teamedition für Sponsoring Marketingzwecke


----------



## bansaiman (28. August 2015)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht machen lassen, sonder so bekommen.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist eine Art Teamedition für Sponsoring Marketingzwecke




Hatte mich schon gewundert,dass du tatsächlich diese kleinen fitzel aufkleber nochmal besorgt hast ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (28. August 2015)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht machen lassen, sonder so bekommen.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist eine Art Teamedition für Sponsoring Marketingzwecke



“Orange fährt nur die Müllabfuhr“ spotten meine neidischen Tischnachbarn. 

Glückwunsch zum unikat. 
Denk dran, dass der Fender falsch herum montiert ist.

Eben haben wir auf der Brennerautobahn einen Bergisch Gladbacher PKW mit einem WME auf dem Kupplungsträger überholt. 

Ride on


----------



## *Souly* (30. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Hier gibt es das MTB-NEWS Video vom Besuch bei unserem Eurobike Stand.

Grüße


----------



## -habicht- (30. August 2015)

Heute das WME das erste mal über den Hometrail gejagt.

Uphill: Klettert sehr gut, 0 Problem mit steigendem Vorderrad (wesentlich besser als beim Tyee)
Downhill: Liegt satt auf dem Trail muss mich aber noch bisschen an den 35er Vorbau gewöhnen und ein breiterer Lenker als 750 muss auch her bzw. liegt schon da xD. 
Leider suppt der Dämpfer schon.... 
Mal schauen wie es sich im Park macht


----------



## blackfungus (31. August 2015)

HI,

hab seit kurzen auch ein WME, bin soweit sehr zufrieden.
Würde mir gerne einen Bashguard fürs Kettenblatt holen, doch find ich auf der Conway Seite keine Angabe ob ISCG 03 oder ISCG 05(oder ich übersehs).

Grüße aus Bayern 

Achso noch was vergessen gibt es nen alternativen HR Mudguard den man montieren könnte.


----------



## *Souly* (31. August 2015)

Hallo,

das WME hat eine ISCG 5 Aufnahme.

Grüße


----------



## 7undachtzig (31. August 2015)

blackfungus schrieb:


> Achso noch was vergessen gibt es nen alternativen HR Mudguard den man montieren könnte.



Alternativer Mudguard: Einfach aus einem MarshGuard ausschneiden und mit Kabelbinder am Dämpfer befestigen. 
Länge (nachdem umgeknickt wurde, Bild 2): 10,5cm
Breite : 5,5 cm
Man hätte natürlich die Löcher nehmen können, die schon im MarshGuard drin sind, aber da hab ich kurz vergessen nachzudenken...


----------



## Beppe (31. August 2015)

7undachtzig schrieb:


> Alternativer Mudguard: Einfach aus einem MarshGuard ausschneiden und mit Kabelbinder am Dämpfer befestigen.
> Länge (nachdem umgeknickt wurde, Bild 2): 10,5cm
> Breite : 5,5 cm
> Man hätte natürlich die Löcher nehmen können, die schon im MarshGuard drin sind, aber da hab ich kurz vergessen ]



Ne ähnliche Lösung haben wir Freitag auf der Eurobike gesichtet.


----------



## Blochi (2. September 2015)

Hier mal ein Bildchen von meinem WME 827 mit Reverse-Anbauteilen, ganz dezent orange


----------



## Beppe (2. September 2015)

7undachtzig schrieb:


> Alternativer Mudguard: Einfach aus einem MarshGuard ausschneiden und mit Kabelbinder am Dämpfer befestigen.
> Länge (nachdem umgeknickt wurde, Bild 2): 10,5cm
> Breite : 5,5 cm
> Man hätte natürlich die Löcher nehmen können, die schon im MarshGuard drin sind, aber da hab ich kurz vergessen nachzudenken...



Mach Sinn.
Das Bild entstand heute nach der 4er Abfahrt von der Tarscher Alm. Und das wo mein Fender bereits verlängert ist. Mein armes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (7. September 2015)

Welches SattelklemmenMaß hat unser Gaul?


----------



## Waldfabi (7. September 2015)

Sattelklemmschelle: 34,9mm
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## tiger_powers (8. September 2015)

Meine Variante:


----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. September 2015)

So sieht meine Lösung für einen zusätzlichen Dämpferschutz aus.


----------



## 7undachtzig (8. September 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> So sieht meine Lösung für einen zusätzlichen Dämpferschutz aus.



Da haben wir ja prinzipiell den gleichen Lösungsansatz gewählt 

Wie ich sehe hast du den normalen Mudguard auch noch dran. Auf den könntest du ja jetzt verichten, oder nicht? Den hab ich sofort abgeschraubt, der zerstört meiner Meinung nach die ansonsten echt schöne Optik des Rads.


----------



## nationrider (8. September 2015)

so wie es bei beppe aussieht, bringt der serienmäßige mudguard mal recht wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (8. September 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> so wie es bei beppe aussieht, bringt der serienmäßige mudguard mal recht wenig...


Wobei ich im nachhinein mutmaße, dass der meiste Beschuss von über dem Fender hinunter übers Sitzrohr auf den Dämpfer gelangt ist.  Schaut auf dem Bild jedenfalls so aus.


----------



## Beppe (9. September 2015)

Ich wollte mich nochmal (für mich) final zum Thema WME und 26" Laufräder/Gabel äussern. Während sich das genannte Setup hier auf heimischen Trails als fahrbarer Kompromiss erwies, entpuppte es sich vergangene Woche in oft stark verblocktem, ausgesetztem Gelände unserer Dolomiti Freeride Runde als tw brandgefährlich.

Wurzelteppiche und felsige Uphills waren kickenderweise noch einigermaßen zu meistern, und irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran, ständig einen Tritt auszulassen. Steil und stufig bergab musste ich indes laufend höllisch auf der Hut sein, nicht irgendwo hängen zu bleiben, was sich jedoch manchmal nicht vermeiden ließ. Sogar auf dem Kronplatz, wo man im DH oft von einer Kompression in die nächste ballert, musste ich aufpassen, dass das kurvenäussere Pedal in der Kompression nicht laufend den Anker macht. Meine Pedale sehen nach unseten 7000HM und 30000TM entsprechend mitgenommen aus.

Zudem überrollt 27,5Zoll Hindernisse wirklich besser, gibt Sicherheit, Speed und nicht zuletzt mehr Spaß. Ich hab mein WME gleich nach unserer Rückkehr geschlachtet. Eine neue Pike ist schon drin, der montierte LRS geborgt.

Frage an die PIKE RC Fahrer, wie handhabt ihr die Druckstufe der Gabel?

Ride on 

Beppe


----------



## CIRE. (9. September 2015)

Grüß euch!

Habe die meinen WME Alu Rahmen in L bekommen und werde Ihn mit ner Reverb, Fox 36 Float Gabel und Float X Dämpfer, Shimano M8000 1x11 Schalt/Bremskomponenten, Panchowheels LRS und Renthal Cockpit aufbauen 
Bin selbst schon super gespannt drauf


----------



## bansaiman (10. September 2015)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Grüß euch!
> 
> Habe die meinen WME Alu Rahmen in L bekommen und werde Ihn mit ner Reverb, Fox 36 Float Gabel und Float X Dämpfer, Shimano M8000 1x11 Schalt/Bremskomponenten, Panchowheels LRS und Renthal Cockpit aufbauen
> Bin selbst schon super gespannt drauf




Ist das noch Ne alte float oder holst die jetzt extra ne neue?


----------



## CIRE. (10. September 2015)

Nein die neue 36 Fit4, und den neuen Float X Evol
Sollte innerhalb der nächsten 3-4 Wochen geliefert werden!
Den LRS entnehme Ich aber voraussichtlich aus meinem Ghost Cagua.


----------



## bansaiman (10. September 2015)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Nein die neue 36 Fit4, und den neuen Float X Evol
> Sollte innerhalb der nächsten 3-4 Wochen geliefert werden!
> Den LRS entnehme Ich aber voraussichtlich aus meinem Ghost Cagua.




Ich würde dir stattdessen den neuen MArzocchi 053 empfehlen. DEn fahren schon einige und der ist hammer. übertrumpft nen CCDBA und teuerer als dein FLoat X 2016 ist er auch nicht. Bei Preisanfrage an shops läst sich sogar noch etwas rausholen.


----------



## CIRE. (10. September 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ich würde dir stattdessen den neuen MArzocchi 053 empfehlen. DEn fahren schon einige und der ist hammer. übertrumpft nen CCDBA und teuerer als dein FLoat X 2016 ist er auch nicht. Bei Preisanfrage an shops läst sich sogar noch etwas rausholen.



Danke für die Infos 
Bin Mechaniker in nem Laden und hab so bisschen auch die Möglichkeiten um an Teile zu kommen, CCDB wär auch ne überlegung aber ich werd den Fox einbauen
Verrichtet seinen Dienst denk ich auch ganz fein


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. September 2015)

Hier entsteht das nächste WME Carbon


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. September 2015)

Letzten Freitag Rahmen bestellt.
Gestern Rahmen geliefert.
Am Samstag geht es eine Woche
nach Saalbach Hinterglemm


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. September 2015)

Testfahrt ohne Probleme.
Morgen Früh geht's Richtung Saalbach Hinterglemm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. September 2015)

Andreas neues Spielzeug


----------



## Klausi88 (12. September 2015)

Sooo heute auch mal mein Conway Projekt fertig gestellt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. September 2015)

Erster Tag Saalbach Hinterglemm



300 Höhenmeter hoch gestrampelt
5000 Tiefenmeter vernichtet
Mit Hilfe der Bergbahnen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. September 2015)

Für Fox ganz ordentlich


----------



## bansaiman (14. September 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Für Fox ganz ordentlich



Hast du die pike gegen die 36 gewechselt? Oder hättest du die schon vorher und die Bilder waren nur nicht von deinem radel?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. September 2015)

Bei der Pike hat sich gestern die Druck und Zugstufendämpfung verabschiedet
Bladder Membrane gerissen.
Schon zum zweiten mal!
Die Fox 36 Float ist eine Leihgabel von
Bike and Soul in Hinterglemm.
75 Euro für 5 Tage.
Funktioniert auch super.
Sehr feinfühlig mit guter Progression.
Wollte mir eigentlich die neue Lyrik kaufen.
Bin mir aber nach einem Tag mit der Fox
nicht mehr ganz so sicher
Saalbach Hinterglemm macht Spaß


----------



## bansaiman (14. September 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Bei der Pike hat sich gestern die Druck und Zugstufendämpfung verabschiedet
> Bladder Membrane gerissen.
> Schon zum zweiten mal!
> Die Fox 36 Float ist eine Leihgabel von
> ...



Ich weiß,saalbach ist geil.

Nimm dir die dvo diamond.dann haben wir endlich berichte aus erster Hand ;-) kommt dich auch nicht teurer als Ne aktuelle float und laut der Besitzer bei mtbr. Com ist sie besser als pike und float


----------



## CIRE. (16. September 2015)

Schön langsam wirds was


----------



## Beppe (16. September 2015)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420686 Schön langsam wirds was




Was sind denn das für hübsche Wandpaneele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CIRE. (17. September 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für hübsche Wandpaneele?


Mein Arbeitsplatz, eigentlich ein normaler Laminatboden, halt an die Wand gemacht


----------



## nationrider (18. September 2015)

wenn´s nen Kühlschrank gibt, würd ich direkt einziehen...


----------



## Frorider86 (20. September 2015)

Moin zusammen 

ich habe den Thread mal überflogen, aber auf Anhieb nichts weiterführendes gefunden. Und zwar sucht meine Perle ein Enduro. Wie schaut es bei dem WME in Rahmengröße "S" mit der, nennen wir es mal "Einstiegshöhe" des Rahmens aus? Es wäre nett, wenn jmd einmal die Höhe vom Erdboden bis zur niedrigsten Höhe, bzw. Mitte von Oberkante Oberrohr messen würde.
Ich brauche das Maß mal zur groben Orientierung 

Schöne Grüße
der Fro


----------



## Waldfabi (20. September 2015)

Hallo Fro,
ich hab mal ein wenig rumgesucht für dich:


Die sogenannte Standover-height sind beim "S" Rahmen 730mm.
(bei "M" sind es 735mm und bei "L" sind´s 740mm)


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (24. September 2015)

Conway WME 827 Carbon - http://bikeboard.at/Board/Conway-WME-827-Carbon-th215799


----------



## Rasar (25. September 2015)

was hält Ihr von einem wme mit rohloff speedhub.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. September 2015)

WME ist Top.
Rohloff Speedhub?
Ich möchte sie nicht!


----------



## paulderpete (26. September 2015)

Verkaufe WME Alu Rahmenkit in M NEU

Leider muss ich aus unvorgesehenen Umständen meinen Rahmen verkaufen.ist neu ausm Karton mit der originalrechnung, steuersatz u.bionicon kefü.

Ohne Dämpfer 900, mit Vector Coil Hlr und neuen Huber Buchsen und gleitlagern für 1140.

Für 195 Euro Geb ich noch eine neue 150mm reverb stealth mit magic connect,orig.Verpackung und entlüftungsset dazu. 

Kann in Leverkusen oder Bonn abgeholt werden oder Versand.

Bei Fragen einfach PN ;-)


----------



## Rasar (27. September 2015)

leider brauche größe L
rohloff möchte ich einbauen um wartungsarm meine km abzustrampeln
Nachteil :Kosten, mehr Gesamtgewicht und Äderung der Fahreigenschaften durch Gewichtsverlagerung auf die Hinterachse 
Ist sonst mit Nachteilen zu rechnen und welche Auswikrungen hat der letzte Punkt ?


----------



## Thiel (27. September 2015)

Zum Ausgleich kannst du vorne einen Nabendynamo einbauen.


----------



## Waldfabi (27. September 2015)

Rasar schrieb:


> leider brauche größe L
> rohloff möchte ich einbauen um wartungsarm meine km abzustrampeln
> Nachteil :Kosten, mehr Gesamtgewicht und Äderung der Fahreigenschaften durch Gewichtsverlagerung auf die Hinterachse
> Ist sonst mit Nachteilen zu rechnen und welche Auswikrungen hat der letzte Punkt ?



Hallo Rasar,

die größte Auswirkung wird wohl die Tatsache sein, dass die ungefederte Masse größer wird.
Dadurch kann es sein, dass das Federverhalten etwas polteriger wird.
Ich denke, es kommt drauf an wie du das Rad einsetzen willst.
Für den Park oder vorwiegend bergablastige Einsätze wird das bestimmt nicht optimal.
Eventuell fragst du mal bei Rohloff nach, ein Freund von mir ist da Entwicklungsingenieur und fährt recht flott Enduro. Der weiß bestimmt wie sich deren Nabe im bergab im schnellen Galopp fährt.

Vom Rahmen her wird da alles passen.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (29. September 2015)

Hab jetzt fast ale Seiten durch hier, kann mir bitte wer sagen, welches Schaltauge verbaut ist? Mir sieht es auf Bildern etc nicht so aus, als ob das originale, mit der Bohrung von oben montiert ist. http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1743
Das hätte ich nähmlich zur Verfügung, ist am anderen Rahmen verbaut.

Gruß Ben


----------



## Beppe (29. September 2015)

Das WME hat ein eigenes, nur über deinen Conway Händler zu beziehendes Schaltauge.
Syntace passt nicht und hat mit dem WME Schaltauge bis auf das Innengewinde zur Aufnahme des Schaltwerks nichts gemein.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (29. September 2015)

Wie? Echt? Oha....ist das im Regelfall beim Rahmenset dabe? Davon steht nix auf der Conway HP. Finde die Angeben allgemein etwas dürftig wenn ich das mal anmerken darf....freu mich aber dennoch auf meinen bestellten Rahmen.


----------



## Beppe (29. September 2015)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Wie? Echt? Oha....ist das im Regelfall beim Rahmenset dabe? Davon steht nix auf der Conway HP. Finde die Angeben allgemein etwas dürftig wenn ich das mal anmerken darf....freu mich aber dennoch auf meinen bestellten Rahmen.



Das Schaltauge ist selbstverständlich dabei. Ich hab mir gleich eins als Ersatz bestellt, dass ich auf Touren immer dabei habe.

Der Fender (Schutzblech)  gehört im übrigen auch zum Lieferumfang und fehlte bei unserem 2 bestellen Rahmen, wurden dann aber rasch nachgeliefert. Auch bei so etwas ist dein Händler der richtige Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (29. September 2015)

Danke für die Info! Kannst mir noch den Preis für das Schaltauge nennen? Mache mir gerade noch eine Liste für Kleinigkeiten, die ich zum Aufbau benötige. MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (29. September 2015)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Kannst mir noch den Preis für das Schaltauge nennen? Mache mir gerade noch eine Liste für Kleinigkeiten, die ich zum Aufbau benötige. MfG



Kann mich nicht genau erinnern. Irgend etwas um die 20...25 Euro. Da ich 2 bestellt hatte, hat mein Händler grosszügig abgerundet. Jedenfalls war das kein Preis über den ich mich geärgert hätte und dementsprechend lang in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (29. September 2015)

Ja okay die Info reicht mir, da würde ich mich auch ärgern, wenn dann an sowas fies zugelangt wird ;-). Danke


----------



## -habicht- (1. Oktober 2015)

War letzten Sonntag mit dem WME Lac Blanc unsicher machen und was soll ich sagen: Einfach geil!

Die Mattoc vorne arbeitet bei schnelle Schlägen wesentlich besser als die Pike und spricht allgemein auch viel feiner an. Vielleicht habe ich bei der Pike (DP) auch nie das richtige Setup gefunden aber für mich ist der Unterschied enorm! 
Zum Mcleod kann ich nur sagen top! Gibt schön Federweg frei und fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr an. Den Monarch+ Debonair habe ich nur im Tyee getestet was ein vergleich schwierig macht aber ich würde sagen Manitou 2 Rockshox 0.

Edit: Schaltauge kostet übrigens 19.80, grad zwei Stück bestellt


----------



## bansaiman (1. Oktober 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> War letzten Sonntag mit dem WME Lac Blanc unsicher machen und was soll ich sagen: Einfach geil!
> 
> Die Mattoc vorne arbeitet bei schnelle Schlägen wesentlich besser als die Pike und spricht allgemein auch viel feiner an. Vielleicht habe ich bei der Pike (DP) auch nie das richtige Setup gefunden aber für mich ist der Unterschied enorm!
> Zum Mcleod kann ich nur sagen top! Gibt schön Federweg frei und fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr an. Den Monarch+ Debonair habe ich nur im Tyee getestet was ein vergleich schwierig macht aber ich würde sagen Manitou 2 Rockshox 0.




Jaja, ich sag´s ja, aber die RSFans etc. wollen einem ja nie glauben. Der Mcleod ist ein kleiner HAmmer und von der Funktion Highendliga.

Schön, dass du so´n Spaß hattest ;-)


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (3. Oktober 2015)

Welche einbaulänge hat der vivid Air? Finde dazu mal gar nix im netz.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Oktober 2015)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Welche einbaulänge hat der vivid Air? Finde dazu mal gar nix im netz.



216*63mm


----------



## CIRE. (5. Oktober 2015)

bpp kettenführung. Schickes teil!


----------



## CIRE. (5. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne frage zum Dämpfer Einbau.. 
-ich will mir jz mal den orig. monarch plus reinbauen zum probefahren.
Auf der oberen aufnahme (flipchip) in der 170mm hakts aber gewaltig!!
War das bei euch auch so??


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Oktober 2015)

@CIRE.

das Problem hatten schon einige.
Ich auch.
Mit etwas Geduld bekommt man es aber hin.
Die Dämpferbuchsen klemmen etwas in der Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (5. Oktober 2015)

Das Problem hatte bzw. habe ich auch.
Schraubenzieher rein und die Schraube in die gewünschte Richtung drücken, mit Geduld ging bei mir nix


----------



## CIRE. (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja mit gummihammer und fett gings dann wohl auch 
Heute wird mal eine runde gedreht, bin schon gespannt wie es sich zum aktuellen Ghost Cagua fahren wird


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob und wo ein Carbon-Rahmenkit in Größe 44 zu haben ist?
Meine bisherigen Händler-Anfragen im Gebiet 746xx waren leider erfolglos...

Danke und Grüße,
SchrottRox


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. Oktober 2015)

@SchrottRox ,
Carbon Rahmen Modelljahr 2015 in M sind ausverkauft


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Oktober 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @SchrottRox ,
> Carbon Rahmen in M sind ausverkauft


 
Danke für die Info...dann muss ich wohl doch nach einem anderen Projekt Ausschau halten :-(


----------



## bansaiman (6. Oktober 2015)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Ja mit gummihammer und fett gings dann wohl auch
> Heute wird mal eine runde gedreht, bin schon gespannt wie es sich zum aktuellen Ghost Cagua fahren wird




Dann berichte mal heut Abend: -)
Bergauf Qualitäten und wippen würden much nochmal interessieren,nachdem das angeblich bei den Bravo Tests negativ raus kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (6. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Danke für die Info...dann muss ich wohl doch nach einem anderen Projekt Ausschau halten :-(


Wer erzählt denn sowas?

Den Rahmen gibt es ganz normal im 2016er Programm. 
Soweit ich weiß,  sind die gerade auf dem Schiff.


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Oktober 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas?
> 
> Den Rahmen gibt es ganz normal im 2016er Programm.
> Soweit ich weiß,  sind die gerade auf dem Schiff.


Prima, wenn dem so ist! Das deckt sich mit einer Antwortmail die ich eben im Moment bekommen habe:
"...leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, das dieses Rahmenmodell derzeitig ausverkauft ist. Da derzeitig der Rahmen für unsere 2016er Modelle jedoch nachproduziert wird, könnten wir Ihnen diesen ca Ende November 2015 in einer 44er Rahmenhöhe anbieten..."

Dann gibt es doch ein Winterprojekt


----------



## -habicht- (6. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Dann berichte mal heut Abend: -)
> Bergauf Qualitäten und wippen würden much nochmal interessieren,nachdem das angeblich bei den Bravo Tests negativ raus kam



Ist halt die Frage woher das Wippen kommt. Im Propainforum berichten ja auch ein paar, dass das wippen bei ihrem Tyee nach dem Wechsel von Monarch+ DA zum MC Leod wesentlich besser geworden ist. Habe mittlerweile schon öfter gelesen, dass der Monarch wohl Bergauf nicht Ideal ist und das Wippen unterstütz.

Muss mich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mal genau achten.


----------



## bansaiman (6. Oktober 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage woher das Wippen kommt. Im Propainforum berichten ja auch ein paar, dass das wippen bei ihrem Tyee nach dem Wechsel von Monarch+ DA zum MC Leod wesentlich besser geworden ist. Habe mittlerweile schon öfter gelesen, dass der Monarch wohl Bergauf nicht Ideal ist und das Wippen unterstütz.
> 
> Muss mich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mal genau achten.




hatt ein der freeride den vivid, wobei das SC Nomad wohl besser mit selbigem Dämpfer bergau ging. Ist die Frage, wie gut die beiden Vivids vom HErsteller an die verschiedenen Räder angepasst waren.
Jepp, mcleod hat bessere Druckstufe und die Verstellung derselbigen macht bei ihm auch mehr Unterschied als beim MOnarchen ;-)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte noch kein Fully , welches bergauf weniger gewippt hat.
Bin absolut zufrieden mit den bergauf Qualitäten des WME und des Monarch.
Ganz zu schweigen von den bergab Qualitäten


----------



## bansaiman (6. Oktober 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas?
> 
> Den Rahmen gibt es ganz normal im 2016er Programm.
> Soweit ich weiß,  sind die gerade auf dem Schiff.




Was für eine Kennlinie hat der hinterbau eigentlich? Linear?progressiv?


----------



## Beppe (6. Oktober 2015)

CIRE. schrieb:


> bpp kettenführung. Schickes teil!



Hübsch ja, aber warum verbaust du nicht einfach ne Kurbel mit narrow wide KB?


----------



## Waldfabi (6. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was für eine Kennlinie hat der hinterbau eigentlich? Linear?progressiv?



Die Kennlinie ist progressiv ausgelegt.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## CIRE. (6. Oktober 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt gemacht heute 
Schon ungewohnt am neuen bike nach 120h heuer am ghost cagua 
15km runde mit asphalt steigungen aber auch einen sehr steilen und schmalen fussweg hochgefahren, alles tip top, wippeln tuts vllt bisschen mehr als das cagua aber tut gar nix zu sache. Im steilen steigt das VR garnicht hoch
Bergab dann auf wurzeligen rutschigen trails unterwegs hat alles gut gepasst, schön langen radstand hats und geht super durch die kurven und lässt sich locker aufs HR ziehen Fahrwerk muss natürlich noch alles fein eingestellt werden usw (statt dem monarch kommt ja dann noch ende monat der fox float X rein)
Die neue XT funktioniert perfekt
Bin super zufrieden damit


----------



## CIRE. (6. Oktober 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hübsch ja, aber warum verbaust du nicht einfach ne Kurbel mit narrow wide KB?



Hab ich ehrlich gesagt garnicht dran gedacht, hab einfach die komplett XT Gruppe genommen und verbaut.
Mir gings eher um den bashguard  als um die obere führung, da bin ich dann auf BPP gekommen.
Und so ein "made in germany" gefrästes ding am bike zu haben find ich auch irgendwie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (7. Oktober 2015)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426132 Erste Ausfahrt gemacht heute
> Schon ungewohnt am neuen bike nach 120h heuer am ghost cagua
> 15km runde mit asphalt steigungen aber auch einen sehr steilen und schmalen fussweg hochgefahren, alles tip top, wippeln tuts vllt bisschen mehr als das cagua aber tut gar nix zu sache. Im steilen steigt das VR garnicht hoch
> Bergab dann auf wurzeligen rutschigen trails unterwegs hat alles gut gepasst, schön langen radstand hats und geht super durch die kurven und lässt sich locker aufs HR ziehen Fahrwerk muss natürlich noch alles fein eingestellt werden usw (statt dem monarch kommt ja dann noch ende monat der fox float X rein)
> ...




Was zahlst für den? 






Waldfabi schrieb:


> Die Kennlinie ist progressiv ausgelegt.
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom




Cool, dann kann ich ja als Reserve bzw alternativ meinen rumliegenden Vector HLR Coil verwenden :-D nebenbei hammeteil


----------



## mlb (14. Oktober 2015)

Passt der Vivid Air eigentlich auch im Alurahmen?


----------



## *Souly* (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallo mlb,

ja der Vivid passt auch in den Alu WME Rahmen.

Grüße


----------



## mlb (14. Oktober 2015)

Danke!


----------



## tiger_powers (18. Oktober 2015)

Biete mein Conway WME size M Rrahmen inkl./exkl. Rock Shox Monarch Debonair RC3 Plus 2016 an falls jemand eines sucht. 
Auch gerne zum Tausch, bin auf der Suche nach einem Norco Range C, gleichwertigen o. bzw. gg Aufpreis.

Cheers
Michi


----------



## C.Hill (18. Oktober 2015)

Hat sich schon mal jemand mit den Decals befasst und diese entfernt? Sind die auf oder unter dem Lack?
Wie schon mal bemerkt sind es einfach zuviele für mein Geschmack.

@LuckyTiger: hab meins auch im Angebot. Will keiner haben... behalt ichs eben


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2015)

OHHH Mann! 

ich wollte gerade mein Rad fertig zusammenbauen -Rahmen hat während der Examenszeit rumgelegen und gewartet- und jetzt festgestellt, dass die HINTERRADACHSE fehlt.

Conway will´s nur über den Händler schicken, also darf ich jetzt schön ne woche warten bis mein Rad komplett ist. Das ist echt 

Manitou Hayes schickt in solchen Fällen auch sachen direkt an den Kunden und es spricht nichts dagegen en paket anstatt an einen offiziellen Händler mit ner privaten Adresse zu versehen. Nur beamten "nein, das geht nicht"

Tut mir leid, bin echt sauer. HAb jetzt frei und wäre die Woche endlich gerne gefahren.


----------



## tiger_powers (20. Oktober 2015)

@bansaiman der Händler deines Vertrauens in näherem Umkreis hat nicht zufällig eine Steckachse rumliegen?


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> @bansaiman der Händler deines Vertrauens in näherem Umkreis hat nicht zufällig eine Steckachse rumliegen?



ich werde jedenfalls keine kaufen. Steht mir schließlich im Lieferumfang zu  der shop aus stuttgart, wo ich den Rahmen herhabe, nämlich wohl nicht.
Hab mir schließlich den WME geholt, weil ich auch keine 2000 Euro für nen Edelrahmen habe und mir ähnlich Leistung von dem WME erhoffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (20. Oktober 2015)

Ok verständlich ,

aber bei mir war auch keine Steckachse dabei, da hieß es noch die sind nicht dabei...


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas?
> 
> Den Rahmen gibt es ganz normal im 2016er Programm.
> Soweit ich weiß,  sind die gerade auf dem Schiff.




Ist es richtig, dass bei Euren Rahmen keine hR Achse dabei ist?
Habe das in den vergangenen Jahren bei 3 anderen Enduro Rahmen nciht so erlebt und wäre darüber verwundert.


Ist das ne reguläre 142*12mm Achse, welche Hersteller?

Können die anderen Rahmenkäufer heir das auch bestätigen?


----------



## tiger_powers (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mir ne Rock Shox Maxle 142x12 geholt, weil ich voller Vorfreude aber vorm gleichen Problem stand.
Hin zu mein Händler der sagte ist nicht dabei sorry...also eine bestellt 4 Tage stand der Hobel rum und dann wars Wetter schlecht


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Oktober 2015)

Hinterradachse gehört nicht zum Lieferumfang.
Seltsam, ist aber so.
Du musst dir eine Maxle Lite 142x12mm kaufen.


----------



## CIRE. (20. Oktober 2015)

Steckachse is leider nicht dabei..
Aber war bei euch beim Frameset vom Conway Steuersatz auch keine Kralle und Topcap dabei?
Bei nem regulär verpackten Steuersatz gehören die 2 Teile auch dazu..


----------



## Beppe (20. Oktober 2015)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Bei nem regulär verpackten Steuersatz gehören die 2 Teile auch dazu..



Irrtum. Never. Gehört zum Lieferumfang neuer Gabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Irrtum. Never. Gehört zum Lieferumfang neuer Gabeln.



Ich hatte bisher immer die Top camp beim Headset dabei und so werden die Dinger auch i.d.r.im inet abgebildet und verkauft,weil oben auch nochmal schön das Hersteller logo draufgemacht oder lasert wird ;-)
Lustigerweise kam sogar mein made in italy vorbau mit kappe: -D


----------



## bansaiman (23. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal,ist der Konus von dem Steuersatz nur 1 1/8 anstatt 1,5?
Hab vorhin nicht richtig cm drauf geachtet,aber das Teil will einfach nicht auf die Gabel


----------



## Beppe (23. Oktober 2015)

Heute sind meine neuen 27,5“ LR geliefert worden.


----------



## skateson (23. Oktober 2015)

Hy

Ist jemande hier der ein Conway 827 und ein Alutech Fanes gefahren ist und mir die Vor-und Nachteile sagen.

Danke


----------



## Beppe (23. Oktober 2015)

skateson schrieb:


> Hy
> 
> Ist jemande hier der ein Conway 827 und ein Alutech Fanes gefahren ist und mir die Vor-und Nachteile sagen.
> 
> Danke



Nein noch nicht. Ich war auch mal ne Zeit hinter dem Fanes her und was ich so gelesen habe und nach den eigenen Erfahrungen, die ich mit dem WME gemacht habe, schätze ich den Fanes Hinterbau etwas schluckfreudiger, satter ein.
Der WME Hinterbau hält dafür.


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand mal das genaue Gewicht eines Carbon-Rahmen in Größe M, incl. Steuerlager und Originaldämpfer? Habe irgendwo mal was mit 3100 Gramm gelesen, kann das sein?
Hintergrund ist, dass ich gerade am Teile zusammen(be)stellen bin und ich das Gesamtgewicht unter 12 Kilo halten möchte. 

Danke und Grüße,
Al


----------



## bansaiman (27. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand mal das genaue Gewicht eines Carbon-Rahmen in Größe M, incl. Steuerlager und Originaldämpfer? Habe irgendwo mal was mit 3100 Gramm gelesen, kann das sein?
> Hintergrund ist, dass ich gerade am Teile zusammen(be)stellen bin und ich das Gesamtgewicht unter 12 Kilo halten möchte.
> 
> ...




ich weiß noch, dass es sich ohne Dämpfer bei definitiv unter 2600 GRamm bewegt hat! und meine es war um die 2400 in M. Jedenfalls war das tatsächliche GEwicht geringer als von Capra oder Nomad


----------



## C.Hill (27. Oktober 2015)

unter 12 kann ich mir trotz Carbon nicht vorstellen. Lass mal deine Liste sehen!

edit:
Alu Gr. M gewogene 4139g
mit Steuersatz, Innenlager, Steckachse, McLeod, Schaltzughülle, Sattelklemme


----------



## Beppe (27. Oktober 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> unter 12 kann ich mir trotz Carbon nicht vorstellen. Lass mal deine Liste sehen!



Wieso?
Ich bin mit Alu aktuell auch sub 13


----------



## C.Hill (27. Oktober 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich bin mit Alu aktuell auch sub 13
> 
> 
> ...



so wies da hängt oder mit Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (27. Oktober 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> so wies da hängt!


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Oktober 2015)

2400 Gramm (o.D.) wäre natürlich perfekt! Mal sehen, vielleicht hat ja wer vor dem Aufbau gewogen...ich warte noch auf den Dampfer von Übersee 

Teileliste sieht momentan so aus:

*Teil* *Gewicht*
Rahmen WME Carbon m.D.	 =3100???
Gabel RS Pike					  =1850
Bremsen Brake Force One	  =380
Bremsscheiben XLC			   =262
Sattelstütze Command Post   =582
Sattelstützenklemme			=10
Sattel Sqlab 611 Carbon		=215
Kassette SRAM X1				=310
Schaltwerk X1					 =254
Kurbel SRAM X01				 =468
Kettenblatt Direcmount		 =48
Pedal PD-M985 mit ti-Achse  =335
Kette KMC sl					  =231
Trigger SRAM X1 11-fach	  =122
Innenlager SRAM GXP		   =88
Lenker Syntace am1.0		  =202
Griffe Bontrager				   =20
Vorbau Sixpack				   =132
Nabe Novatec HR				=312
Nabe Novatec VR				=140
Felgen Sixpack SAM 2x		 =844
Speichen, Nippel				  =308
Tubelessventile					=7
Steckachse XLC 12x142		=64
Vorderreifen Nobby Nic 2.35   =740
Hinterreifen Rock Razor 2.35  =700
Bremsscheibenadapter		  =7
Titanschrauben				   =25

Summe							  =11756


----------



## bansaiman (28. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> 2400 Gramm (o.D.) wäre natürlich perfekt! Mal sehen, vielleicht hat ja wer vor dem Aufbau gewogen...ich warte noch auf den Dampfer von Übersee
> 
> Teileliste sieht momentan so aus:
> 
> ...





Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Zocchi 053, oder? ;-)

@Waldfabi 

Sag mal, würde der Fox Float X2 in den hinterbau passen in der 170er Einstellung?
MIr wäre egal, ob richtig oder verkehrt herum, hauptsache überhaupt ;-)


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Zocchi 053, oder? ;-)


 
Bin ich gemeint? Blicke es gerade nicht, aber weil die Frage direkt nach meinem Zitat kommt...


----------



## bansaiman (28. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Bin ich gemeint? Blicke es gerade nicht, aber weil die Frage direkt nach meinem Zitat kommt...




ufff, wohl nicht auzsgeschlafen. gelle? 

erst kommt dein zitat und dann meine frage dazu....erst danach zitiere ich jemand anderen. Ergo, jepp ich meine dich ;-)
Dämpfer aus Übersee ;-)


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ufff, wohl nicht auzsgeschlafen. gelle?
> 
> erst kommt dein zitat und dann meine frage dazu....erst danach zitiere ich jemand anderen. Ergo, jepp ich meine dich ;-)
> Dämpfer aus Übersee ;-)


 
Wer da nicht ausgeschlafen ist...
Ich schrieb "D*a*mpfer aus Übersee", weil ich den Rahmen zwar bestellt habe, aber noch auf die Lieferung warte...

Aber der D*ä*mpfer sieht auch interessant aus


----------



## bansaiman (28. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wer da nicht ausgeschlafen ist...
> Ich schrieb "D*a*mpfer aus Übersee", weil ich den Rahmen zwar bestellt habe, aber noch auf die Lieferung warte...
> 
> Aber der D*ä*mpfer sieht auch interessant aus




Eben Dämpfer aus Übersee, daher wollte ich wissen, welcher. Den Zocchi bestellen sich nämlich die meisten dort, weil der hier 499 kostet, dort aber nur 330 DOLLAR!!!!! Daher dachte ich mir, es könnte der Dämpfer sein ;-) Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## *Souly* (28. Oktober 2015)

Servus,

meinen kürzlich aufgebauten WME carbon Rahmen in "M" habe ich mit 2128g gewogen. mit dabei sind beide Dämpferbolzen, Schaltauge und Kabelführungen, jedoch ohne Dämpfer, Achse, Rahmenschützer oder Sattelklemme.

@bansaiman: Schrottrox meint das Schiff mit dem die nächsten Rahmen nach Deutschland unterwegs sind, er spricht nicht von einem Federelement.

Soweit ich weiß wurde der Fox Float X2 noch nicht auf Freigiebigkeit getestet. Sollten wir aber mal machen, Fox Deutschland ist ja nicht soweit von uns entfernt.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> meinen kürzlich aufgebauten WME carbon Rahmen in "M" habe ich mit 2128g gewogen. mit dabei sind beide Dämpferbolzen, Schaltauge und Kabelführungen, jedoch ohne Dämpfer, Achse, Rahmenschützer oder Sattelklemme.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank! Das ist ja genial! Dann lande ich ja schon eher bei 11,5 Kilo...das ist natürlich eine Ansage für so ein Gefährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (28. Oktober 2015)

Vergiss den Steuersatz, die Dichtmilch und Schaltseil mit Schalthülle nicht. 

Hast du die BFO selbst gewogen?


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Vergiss den Steuersatz, die Dichtmilch und Schaltseil mit Schalthülle nicht.
> 
> Hast du die BFO selbst gewogen?


 
Stimmt, das fehlt alles noch, auch die Shock Boots für die Kurbeln fehlen noch...
Jain, die BFO für hinten habe ich exakt mit 200 gr gemessen, die Vordere habe ich auf Grund der kürzeren Leitung nur geschätzt.


----------



## *Souly* (28. Oktober 2015)

ok, ich frag nur wegen:



Grüße


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> ok, ich frag nur wegen:
> 
> Grüße


 
Ich kann hier leider keine Bilder sehen, aber ich vermute die zeigen ein anderes Gewicht. Ich habe die "neuen" Hebel dran, also diese aus Alu und habe ohne Scheiben gemessen. Kann aber heute Abend noch mal genau nachsehen, bzw. auch nachmessen.


----------



## bansaiman (28. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wer da nicht ausgeschlafen ist...
> Ich schrieb "D*a*mpfer aus Übersee", weil ich den Rahmen zwar bestellt habe, aber noch auf die Lieferung warte...
> 
> Aber der D*ä*mpfer sieht auch interessant aus




 Ok, tschuldige...ausgeschlafen bin ich...aber wohl kurzsichtig  alles klar.

NUr durch zufall passt´s doch gut. Wenn du so auf Gewicht aus bist, wäreder Zocchi natürlich noch was für dich, weil der auch noch 40 gramm leichter als der MOnarch plus ist ;-)


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ok, tschuldige...ausgeschlafen bin ich...aber wohl kurzsichtig  alles klar.
> 
> NUr durch zufall passt´s doch gut. Wenn du so auf Gewicht aus bist, wäreder Zocchi natürlich noch was für dich, weil der auch noch 40 gramm leichter als der MOnarch plus ist ;-)


 
Hey, alles gut   und eben, 40 Grämmer weniger sind nicht zu verachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (28. Oktober 2015)

Gewichte für WME in Gr.L




ohne Dämpfer
mit Dämpferschrauben
ohne Sattelklemme
ohne Steuersatz
ohne Rahmenschützer
ohne x-12 Achse


----------



## bansaiman (28. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hey, alles gut   und eben, 40 Grämmer weniger sind nicht zu verachten...




Korrektur...laut dem bild des Monarch in dem Beitrag hierüber sind es sogar 55 gramm Differenz ;-) also für Gewichtsbewusste wohl ne Welt und besser funzen tut er auch noch


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Korrektur...laut dem bild des Monarch in dem Beitrag hierüber sind es sogar 55 gramm Differenz ;-) also für Gewichtsbewusste wohl ne Welt und besser funzen tut er auch noch


 
Wenn er jetzt noch ne schwarze Kolbenstange hätte...
Jajaja, ich weiß...was Optik betrifft, da bin ich etwas eigen. Habe deswegen schon meine (vorhandene) Sattelstütze zerlegt und schwarz eloxiert und habe das Mehrgewicht der X1-Kassette in Kauf genommen. Nur um schwarzzusehen. So isser halt...


----------



## bansaiman (28. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wenn er jetzt noch ne schwarze Kolbenstange hätte...
> Jajaja, ich weiß...was Optik betrifft, da bin ich etwas eigen. Habe deswegen schon meine (vorhandene) Sattelstütze zerlegt und schwarz eloxiert und habe das Mehrgewicht der X1-Kassette in Kauf genommen. Nur um schwarzzusehen. So isser halt...




Dann Mcleod ;-) ist auf max 300 Gramm


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Dann Mcleod ;-) ist auf max 300 Gramm


 Ja, der täte gefallen...optisch und Gewichtstechnisch sowieso. Funktioniert der gut im WME?


----------



## bansaiman (28. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ja, der täte gefallen...optisch und Gewichtstechnisch sowieso. Funktioniert der gut im WME?



Müsste C. HIll mal beantworten ;-) Allgmien ist der Dämpfer super und wird demnächst auch eine Option auf Highvol Can wie Fox Evol und Debonair bekommen. Aber ist ium WME nicht nötig.


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Müsste C. HIll mal beantworten ;-) Allgmien ist der Dämpfer super und wird demnächst auch eine Option auf Highvol Can wie Fox Evol und Debonair bekommen. Aber ist ium WME nicht nötig.


 
Na ja, wenn nicht schon ein Dämpfer verbaut wäre, würde ich gar nicht überlegen sondern sofort bestellen. 200€...ist ja quasi ein Schnäppchen im Vergleich zu FOX, RS und Co.
Gut man könnte den RS-Dämpfer verhökern...ach Quatsch, jetzt warte ich erst mal bis das Teil (der Rahmen) überhaupt da ist und dann sehe ich weiter . Denke gewichtstechnisch bin ich eh da wo ich ungefähr hinwollte und übertreiben muss ich es ja nicht...
Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon gespannt wie ein kleines Kind und hoffe dass das gute Stück bald ankommt.


----------



## phx (28. Oktober 2015)

Frage, warum wird das WME im Freeride eigentlich mit einem Sitzwinkel von 76,6 angegeben? Dachte es hat einen von 75.


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Oktober 2015)

phx schrieb:


> Frage, warum wird das WME im Freeride eigentlich mit einem Sitzwinkel von 76,6 angegeben? Dachte es hat einen von 75.



Ich versuche das mal zu erklären. Falls ich falsch liege, bitte korregieren

Die verschiedenen Winkel kommen vermutlich durch die abweichenden Messmethoden. Normalerweise wirde der Sitztwinkel von der Geraden aus mitte Tretlager zu Hinterachse (rote Waagrechte) zur Sattelaufnahme gemessen. Hier entstehen die Abweichungen durch die unterschiedlichen Sattelhöhen, was ja logisch ist. Die blaue Linie (ca. 76,6°) entspricht der mittleren Sattelposition. Die rote Linie (75°) würde sich ergeben, wenn man eine recht starke Sattelüberhöhung hätte.
Ich finde die Messmethode nicht wirklich prickelnd. Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb man nicht genauso wie bei bei der Lenkwinkelmessung die Gerade aus Hinterachse und Vorderachse nimmt (grüne Linie). Da täten auch glatte 70° herauskommen...  Bei so einer Angabe wäre dann auch noch der Offset zwischen Tretlager und dem Schnittpunkt der beiden grünen Linien aussagekräftig für die Geometrie.


----------



## Stemminator (29. Oktober 2015)

Was ist denn ein guter Preis für das Alu WME Frame Kit?  Muss festellen das sich die hiesigen Händler doch schon deutlich in den Preisen unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (29. Oktober 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein guter Preis für das Alu WME Frame Kit?  Muss festellen das sich die hiesigen Händler doch schon deutlich in den Preisen unterscheiden.




Im Binnenmarkt gibt's ein fast Neues von C Hillary für 830.der ist gut.könntest das nehmen,wenn du die Größe brauchst


----------



## mlb (29. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ich versuche das mal zu erklären. Falls ich falsch liege, bitte korregieren
> 
> Die verschiedenen Winkel kommen vermutlich durch die abweichenden Messmethoden. Normalerweise wirde der Sitztwinkel von der Geraden aus mitte Tretlager zu Hinterachse (rote Waagrechte) zur Sattelaufnahme gemessen. Hier entstehen die Abweichungen durch die unterschiedlichen Sattelhöhen, was ja logisch ist. Die blaue Linie (ca. 76,6°) entspricht der mittleren Sattelposition. Die rote Linie (75°) würde sich ergeben, wenn man eine recht starke Sattelüberhöhung hätte.
> Ich finde die Messmethode nicht wirklich prickelnd. Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb man nicht genauso wie bei bei der Lenkwinkelmessung die Gerade aus Hinterachse und Vorderachse nimmt (grüne Linie). Da täten auch glatte 70° herauskommen...  Bei so einer Angabe wäre dann auch noch der Offset zwischen Tretlager und dem Schnittpunkt der beiden grünen Linien aussagekräftig für die Geometrie.


----------



## theofil11 (29. Oktober 2015)

*12.78kg wie abgebildet - tubeless.*


----------



## mlb (29. Oktober 2015)

Der Sitzwinkel wird wird aus der waagerechten gemessen, nicht aus der Geraden zwischen Hinterrad und Tretlager


----------



## tiger_powers (29. Oktober 2015)

@Stemminator Hätt auch eins im Angebot


----------



## -habicht- (29. Oktober 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ja, der täte gefallen...optisch und Gewichtstechnisch sowieso. Funktioniert der gut im WME?



Fahre den Mc Leod im WME und funktioniert top!! Liegt satt auf dem Trail und fühlt sich ziemlich "fluffig" (feines ansprechverhalten usw. an.
Von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung und du verdienst sogar noch ein paar Euro beim Umstieg xD


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Oktober 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Der Sitzwinkel wird wird aus der waagerechten gemessen, nicht aus der Geraden zwischen Hinterrad und Tretlager



Genau, so kenne ich das auch noch aus alten Zeiten, wo es keine Fullys gab. Mittlerweile wird das wohl von einigen (und da gehört z.B. auch die Bikebravo dazu) aufgrund der geänderten Rahmengeometrien, anderst gemessen. Ich finde beide Möglichkeiten schlecht, da dabei die Sattelhöhe ein großer Faktor ist und letztlich nichts über den tatsächlichen Winkel des Sattelrohres aussagt.


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Oktober 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


> * 12.78kg wie abgebildet - tubeless.*



Mit der artgerechten Bereifung ein Topgewicht 
Sind die Decals *X T Y I* am Unterrohr nur geklebt? Was bedeuten die überhaupt???


----------



## theofil11 (29. Oktober 2015)

Der Schriftzug ist drauf lackiert, keine Decals. Dran lassen, sieht man fast nicht.
Was der bedeutet wissen wohl nur die Marketing Leuchten bei Hartje...

Gewicht ist super, bei >900g Reifen und DH Dämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fose (29. Oktober 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug ist drauf lackiert, keine Decals. Dran lassen, sieht man fast nicht.
> Was der bedeutet wissen wohl nur die Marketing Leuchten bei Hartje...
> 
> Gewicht ist super, bei >900g Reifen und DH Dämpfer...


Hast du jetzt doch die 2.4er Reifen drauf? Die 2.3er sind deutlich <900g


----------



## theofil11 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hab beide gewogen, keiner meiner 2.3er wiegt unter 900g.


----------



## bansaiman (29. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal, ist das Buchsenmaß doch 22*8mm und nicht 22,2mm*8mm? Mir wurde letzteres gesagt und der Dämpfer geht kaum in die obere Aufnahme rein :-/


----------



## theofil11 (29. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das Buchsenmaß doch 22*8mm und nicht 22,2mm*8mm? Mir wurde letzteres gesagt und der Dämpfer geht kaum in die obere Aufnahme rein :-/



Jetzt ist sanfte Gewalt gefragt... ist leider so.


----------



## snooze (29. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das Buchsenmaß doch 22*8mm und nicht 22,2mm*8mm? Mir wurde letzteres gesagt und der Dämpfer geht kaum in die obere Aufnahme rein :-/


Buchsenmaß ist 22,2.
http://www.conway-bikes.de/portfolio-item/wme-rahmenkit-alu/


----------



## bansaiman (29. Oktober 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> Buchsenmaß ist 22,2.
> http://www.conway-bikes.de/portfolio-item/wme-rahmenkit-alu/




Hmmm, habe mal die Pfeile etwas bemüht. Jetzt passt´s in die 160er Einstellung, zur 170mm komm ich noch nicht durch. so ne fertigungstoleranz an der stelle hatte ich bei noch keinem Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (29. Oktober 2015)

saß bei mir auch sehr stramm, mit ein bißchen Fett und Geduld gings dann.


----------



## theofil11 (29. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hmmm, habe mal die Pfeile etwas bemüht. Jetzt passt´s in die 160er Einstellung, zur 170mm komm ich noch nicht durch. so ne fertigungstoleranz an der stelle hatte ich bei noch keinem Rahmen



*Keine Feile! Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug ist das kein Problem!
Habe anstatt der oberen Dämpferbefestigungsschraube einen langen Bolzen mit etwas kleinerem Durchmesser als die Schraube durch Umlenkhebel und ungefähr richtig sitzendem Dämpfer geführt und dann an beiden Enden des Bolzens mit der Hand den Dämpfer so in die 170mm Position gedrückt. *


----------



## bansaiman (29. Oktober 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


> *Keine Feile! Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug ist das kein Problem!
> Habe anstatt der oberen Dämpferbefestigungsschraube einen langen Bolzen mit etwas kleinerem Durchmesser als die Schraube durch Umlenkhebel und ungefähr richtig sitzendem Dämpfer geführt und dann an beiden Enden des Bolzens mit der Hand den Dämpfer so in die 170mm Position gedrückt. *




Jo, aber bedeutet ja, dass das schon zu eng bemessen ist, wenn man soviel Kraft braucht wie bei mir. Daher macht das ja nichts, wenn ich es dadurch passender mache. Sowohl mit Vector HLR Coil als auch Marzocchi 053 klappts nicht. Buchsen sind vom Huber. und haben im vorigen Rahmen viiiiiel leichter gepasst als hier. Daher liegt´s an der Wippe. Ich probier es nochmal wie du gesagt hast....hatte das schonmal so gemacht un dbin dieses MAl irgendwie nicht darauf gekommen, danke ;-)


----------



## C.Hill (1. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://wemakeenduro.de/#Geometrie


 
Hat zufällig jemand die Tabelle mit der kompletten Rahmengeometrie? Der link s.o. geht ins Leere. Bekannter Maßen fehlen auf der Conway Seite die interessanten Werte...


----------



## SchrottRox (1. November 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die Tabelle mit der kompletten Rahmengeometrie? Der link s.o. geht ins Leere. Bekannter Maßen fehlen auf der Conway Seite die interessanten Werte...



Meinste die:





Gibt es auch hier: http://www.conway-bikes.de/portfolio-item/wme-rahmenkit-carbon/

EDIT: Ach nee - meint er nicht


----------



## Biost0ne (1. November 2015)

Warum verkaufen eigentlich viele ihre Wme`s wieder... ?

Hab mir grade eins Gekauft mit Rock Shox Rt3 Plus so wie steuersatz und Achse zum unschlagbaren preis ♥


----------



## Beppe (1. November 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen eigentlich viele ihre Wme`s wieder... ?
> 
> Hab mir grade eins Gekauft mit Rock Shox Rt3 Plus so wie steuersatz und Achse zum unschlagbaren preis ♥


Die beendete Auktion ab 1 euro?


----------



## Biost0ne (1. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Die beendete Auktion ab 1 euro?



Richtig


----------



## Stemminator (3. November 2015)

Hallo,
wie schaut das aus mit den Tune's z.B. beim Monarch?  Worauf sollte man für das achten bzw.  welches tune ist am besten für das WME geeignet?

Würde der M/M tune gehen?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. November 2015)

Gibts auch ne gescheide Geotabelle? Mir fehlt der Reach, Stack, Radstand, horizontale Oberrohrlänge.
Sind für mich schon wichtige Punkte vor allem der Reach und Stack sollte doch heut zu Tage normal sein das man den angibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (4. November 2015)

Habe jetzt erfahren, dass ein M/L Tune verbaut ist. Macht sich ein "M/M" Tune negativ bemerkbar? Blicke da noch nicht so ganz durch...


----------



## *Souly* (5. November 2015)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Gibts auch ne gescheide Geotabelle? Mir fehlt der Reach, Stack, Radstand, horizontale Oberrohrlänge.
> Sind für mich schon wichtige Punkte vor allem der Reach und Stack sollte doch heut zu Tage normal sein das man den angibt.



Hallo Zusammen,

für alle Geodaten suchenden haben wir jetzt hier die Antwort.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Habe jetzt erfahren, dass ein M/L Tune verbaut ist. Macht sich ein "M/M" Tune negativ bemerkbar? Blicke da noch nicht so ganz durch...



Jetzt wird's lustig:
Mein Rahmen wurde mit Monarch Plus tune *L/M* ausgeliefert... 
Laut Conway wurde der Rahmen um einen *M/M* tune herum entwickelt.


----------



## *Souly* (5. November 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's lustig:
> Mein Rahmen wurde mit Monarch Plus tune *L/M* ausgeliefert...




M/L tune meines Wissens.



theofil11 schrieb:


> Laut Conway wurde der Rahmen um einen *M/M* tune herum entwickelt.



Woher stammt die Aussage?

Grüße


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Waldfabi


----------



## *Souly* (5. November 2015)

Ganz zu Beginn sind wir M/M tunes gefahren, haben uns aber nach Prüfstandtests und anraten des Hauptentwicklers für den L/M Tune entschieden.


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Dann habe ich wohl den falschen Dämpfer bekommen...





Eine Sattelklemme war im Übrigen auch nicht dabei...


----------



## *Souly* (5. November 2015)

Da müsste ich selbst nochmal genau nachschauen, sollte aber ein L/M tune sein.


----------



## Waldfabi (5. November 2015)

Dann schau ich mal nach wie wir das regeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Wie sieht es denn beim Vivid aus? tune M/M sieht man auf Fotos von frühen Komplettbikes.
Was gilt bei dem?


----------



## Waldfabi (5. November 2015)

Also jetzt mal korrekt : 
Wir liefern mit L/M tune. 
Egal ob Vivid oder Monarch. 

Anfangs fuhren wir  M/M, ebenfalls ohne Probleme.  

Serie ist nach Rücksprache mit Sram L/M.

Gruß, 
Tom


----------



## *Souly* (5. November 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Eine Sattelklemme war im Übrigen auch nicht dabei...



Eine Sattelklemme gehört nicht zum Lieferumfang.


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Gibt es einer Übersicht an Dämpfern die verbaut werden können?
Ich schiele so auf die CC Modelle


----------



## Stemminator (5. November 2015)

Habe jetzt einen Debon Air mit M/M  Tune erworben,  da es den Dämpfer im Freien Handel ja nur mit dem Tune zu kaufen gibt. 

Zur Not werde ich das Tune anpassen (lassen). 

Denke wenn der Vivid  Passt,  dass du auch keine Probleme mit den CC Modellen bekommen solltest.


----------



## bansaiman (5. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Gibt es einer Übersicht an Dämpfern die verbaut werden können?
> Ich schiele so auf die CC Modelle



Ich würde dir aufgrund von Erfahrungen verschiedener Kollegen udn meiner Wenigkeit in anderen Enduros den MArzocchi 053 ans HErz legen.Neu inzwischen genau so günstig zu haben, wiegt inkl. HArdware aber nur 335 Gramm und ist dem CC auch noch überlegen von der Lesitugn her.
Wenn du ihn aus Amiland importierst gibt´s den inkl. zoll nochmals etwas günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

wen es interessiert...


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach "meinem" neuen Rahmen für 2016 da mein Transalp Signature Rahmen in "M" doch ein wenig zu klein ist.
Was mich trauriger weise vom wirklich schönen WME abhält: Es ist "nur" ein Conway.
Ich will zwar nicht so denken, aber es steckt so drin...
Die verbauten Lager sind ja alle recht klein gehalten, gibt es bisher Problem damit?
Gibt es sonst bekannte Schwachstellen die mich vom Kauf abhalten könnten?


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Was mich trauriger weise vom wirklich schönen WME abhält: Es ist "nur" ein Conway.
> Ich will zwar nicht so denken, aber es steckt so drin...


(Für mich Post des Tages)
Stimmt, so ne *Transalpe *macht natürlich schon einiges mehr her... 


.


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Das Transalp war meine Einstiegsdroge.
Das ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint, versteht mich da bitte nicht falsch.


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Da gibt's nichts falsch zu verstehen, eindeutiger geht's nicht. 
Was wär denn adäquat für dich?


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2015)

Warum kaufst du dir kein schönes LV? Ausgereifte Technik, guter Service, ein Image, dass deinen Vorstellungen wohl eher entspricht und lieferbar wäre es auch.

Wenns ums posen geht, kämen natürlich auch andere Hersteller in Frage. 

^^


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Rechtfertigen brauch ich mich hier wohl nicht!
Vor allem nicht wenn man so angeranzt wird...

Ich kann mich auch anders ausdrücken:
Nachdem ich jetzt 1 Jahr ein Transalp gefahren bin, welches mein erstes Mountainbike war, suche ich einen neuen Rahmen. Also habe ich mich auf dem Markt umgesehen und geguckt welche Hersteller Fahrräder mit "solch einer" Geometrie auf dem Markt haben (Vorne lang und flach, hinten kurz).
Dabei bin ich auf das WME gestoßen welches mir Optisch schon seit der Entwicklung sehr zugesagt hat. Leider habe ich Conway "nur" als die MTB-Marke von Hartje abgestempelt die eher spezialisiert auf Räder mit Einkaufskorb sind.
Ganz krass gesagt, wie sich dabei mein Bauch anfühlt: Dacia bringt auf einmal ein Auto raus was so teuer ist wie ein ... 3er BMW ... egal wie gut der Dacia ist, das Geld würde man eher für einen 3er ausgeben wollen...

Und deswegen frag ich hier höflich und interessiert nach und lass mich gerne von ein Leuten überzeugen die das Produkt ihr eigen nennen dürfen. Ist das falsch? Habe ich was falsches gesagt? Ich glaube nicht....

Warum fühlst Du dir so auf den Schlips getreten? 

VG


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir kein schönes LV? Ausgereifte Technik, guter Service, ein Image, dass deinen Vorstellungen wohl eher entspricht und lieferbar wäre es auch.
> 
> Wenns ums posen geht, kämen natürlich auch andere Hersteller in Frage.
> 
> ^^


 
Wie krass seit ihr denn unterwegs?!
LV...
Ich find das Rad doch klasse, frage nur nach ein paar Infos.
Aber wirklich überzeugend wirkt keiner hier. Liest sich eher alles nach: Hau doch ab!


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ganz krass gesagt, wie sich dabei mein Bauch anfühlt: Dacia bringt auf einmal ein Auto raus was so teuer ist wie ein ... 3er
> egal wie gut der Dacia ist, das Geld würde man eher für einen 3er ausgeben wollen...BMW



Dann hör auf dein Bauchgefühl und kauf dir den 3er  Der wird dich definitiv glücklicher machen als unser Dacia Aufbau-Thread hier...


----------



## Biost0ne (5. November 2015)

Bei mir war das aber auch mal so ähnlich

bei mir standen Das Meta V4, Tyee und das Conway ganz oben  
Hatte aber immer nur geld in mein Privee Shan gesteckt...
und somit habe ich mir das Conway und co ausem kopf geschlagen, aber wie der zufall es so will ist mir günstig eins in die arme gefallen , obwohl ich mich nicht mit der leitungsführung und dem Hinterbau anfreunden konnte.
Bin nun aber Mega scharf da drauf das Bike aufzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Eine Sattelklemme gehört nicht zum Lieferumfang.





Und die Logik dahinter?


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2015)

M.W.


theofil11 schrieb:


> Dann hör auf dein Bauchgefühl und kauf dir den 3er  Der wird dich definitiv glücklicher machen als unser Dacia Aufbau-Thread hier...




People are awesome.  

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, wow das ist genau was ich suche und der logische upgrade zu meinem VSX. Also hin zur Eurobike 2014, beim Händler vorbestellt noch lange bevor es lieferbar war und (ungeduldig) gewartet.


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Und die Logik dahinter?



Du hast doch vor der Bestellung die Möglichkeit dich über den Lieferumfang zu informieren oder? Also wtf soll die Nachtreterei?


----------



## mogli27 (5. November 2015)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, Preis-Leistung stimmt beim WME!
Ich hatte vorher ein Cube AMS 150 und war damit gar nicht zufrieden. Allein die Qualität der Schweißnähte wirkt beim WME schon deutlich besser. Und im letzten halben Jahr haben sich auch die Lager noch nich lautstark bemerkbar gemacht - das war bei meinen bisherigen 3 Fullies anders...


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> M.W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dacia Dez.2014 bestellt, Okt.2015 erhalten.


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

mogli27 schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, Preis-Leistung stimmt beim WME!
> Ich hatte vorher ein Cube AMS 150 und war damit gar nicht zufrieden. Allein die Qualität der Schweißnähte wirkt beim WME schon deutlich besser. Und im letzten halben Jahr haben sich auch die Lager noch nich lautstark bemerkbar gemacht - das war bei meinen bisherigen 3 Fullies anders...


 
DAS ist doch mal hilfreich, danke!


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Ich versteh trotzdem nicht warum hier gehetzt wird. Da interessiere ich mich für ein Produkt und bin ein bisschen skeptisch und werde hier angeranzt und "rausgeschmissen".
Will ich nicht verstehen...


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Was genau willst du hören?


----------



## Stemminator (5. November 2015)

Seid nicht so empfindlich!  

Ich kann Jakten verstehen,  war bei mir nicht anders... Warum ein Conway wenn ich für gleiches Geld auch ein xyz fahren kann.
Gibt halt Firmen die mehr "Bikeporn"  ausstrahlen, ohne das Produkt oder den Hersteller jetzt schlecht reden zu wollen. 

Rein Optisch gefällt mir das Conway sehr gut und es ist für mich aktuell einer der schönsten Rahmen am Markt. Der Rest wird sich in den Nächsten Monaten ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (5. November 2015)

Theo hat doch recht.

Vielleicht sollten wir für ihn die sufu nutzen oder einfach nur lesen....

Ok. Gut ich hab jetzt für dich nochmal alle Beträge überflogen.  Afaik schreibt hier noch niemand etwas von Lagerproblemen, Brüchen, Rissen, Inkompabilitäten.
Die Geo scheint den meisten zu taugen und Potenzial insb bergab scheint das Bike auch zu haben.
Gewichtsangaben sind bekannt, Testberichte gibts ebenso.


Also um was gehts? Hey Conway hat weder Image noch ne große Fanbase, wie kommt ihr damit klar oder soll ich mir besser was zum posen holen?

Kopfschüttel.


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Der erste Teil Deines Beitrages war klasse, danach kam der Stuss wieder durch weil jemand was aus Euren Augen gegen Conway sagt...
Aber lasst gut sein, meine Lust auf ein wirklich schönes Bike ist verflogen.

Danke an die Fanboys


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Der erste Teil Deines Beitrages war klasse, danach kam der Stuss wieder durch weil jemand was aus Euren Augen gegen Conway sagt...
> Aber lasst gut sein, meine Lust auf ein wirklich schönes Bike ist verflogen.
> 
> Danke an die Fanboys




Gut so. Immer schön auf den Bauch hören. Was nutzt einem das beste Bike, wenn man von seinen buddys gehänselt wird.


----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Gut so. Immer schön auf den Bauch hören. Was nutzt einem das beste Bike, wenn man von seinen buddys gehänselt wird.



word


----------



## bansaiman (5. November 2015)

Leude, war jetzt wirklich irgendwie was harsch hier.er hat dich wirklich nur normal gefragt ;-)
Ich kann auch nichts mit Markenfetisch anfangen,doch hat er wirklich nur objektiv nachgefragt und wollte argumente,um sein bauchgefühl punkto image zu überkommen. 
Ist doch alles gut. 

Finde auch,dass das Rad super ist,aber war trotzdem erstmal wegen hype und sicher Werbung woanders von angezogen ;-)


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Gut so. Immer schön auf den Bauch hören. Was nutzt einem das beste Bike, wenn man von seinen buddys gehänselt wird.


 
Wenn das so wäre, würde ich dann Interesse an dem WME zeigen? NEIN!
Also fühlt Euch doch nicht so angekoffert von mir.
Ich fahre mein Transalp gerne, KEINER kennt das Ding => schlechtes Rad.
Klar könnte ich den Rahmen in einer Nummer größer kaufen, aber dafür ist der Markt zu groß und ich will auch mal was Anderes fahren. Dabei geht es nicht um Image.
Als Familienvater gucke natürlich auf den Preis. Mit Dacia und dem 3er war auch eher überspitzt geschrieben, ich dachte das wird auch als solches verstanden.

-> Ich brauche kein Rad was jeder fährt. Es muss mir gefallen (WME tut es) und funktionieren.

Aber schön wie man mich durchschaut und abstempelt @theofil11 & @Beppe 

Aber vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, ihr habt mir gezeigt wie falsch man im Forum verstanden werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (5. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre, würde ich dann Interesse an dem WME zeigen? NEIN!
> Also fühlt Euch doch nicht so angekoffert von mir.
> Ich fahre mein Transalp gerne, KEINER kennt das Ding => schlechtes Rad.
> Klar könnte ich den Rahmen in einer Nummer größer kaufen, aber dafür ist der Markt zu groß und ich will auch mal was Anderes fahren. Dabei geht es nicht um Image.
> ...



Wenn das Bauchgefühl nicht stimmt, sind jegliche Argumente zwecklos (IMHO)


----------



## Stemminator (5. November 2015)

Jakten,  würdest du selber aufbauen wollen oder lieber der Griff zum Komplettrad?


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Ich würde es selber aufbauen wollen.


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


>



Oh, ein WUTUSER. 


Jakten schrieb:


> Aber vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, ihr habt mir gezeigt wie falsch man im Forum verstanden werden kann.



Selbsterkenntnis ist ja bekanntlich der erste Schritt zur Besserung.

Da der User schon genug Kreide gefressen hat möchte ich hier zur Beruhigung der Gemüter folgenden sehr hilfreichen Kommentar einbinden.... :


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/13340852/


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2015)

Wutuser... mit 2 kleinen Kinder bringt mich das noch lange nicht auf Palme.
Ich hatte nur das Gefühl, dass ihr mich nicht verstehen wollt.
Aber wie ich sehe kann man ja doch mit euch reden 

An sich bin ich die Ruhe in Person, bin sehr gesellig und immer für Harmonie in einer Gruppe 

Fährt denn jemand einen L Rahmen in der nähe von Dortmund? Wäre doch einfacher als diese Foren-Gebolze.


----------



## Biost0ne (5. November 2015)

Naja wenigstens ist hier mal was los...


----------



## bansaiman (5. November 2015)




----------



## C.Hill (5. November 2015)

Bis vor kurzem wars ziemlich sachlich hier. Bis einer kam und Datschia`s angefangen hat...

Das WME ist halt eher der underdog, wer damit nicht klarkommt sollte sich nach was anderem umschauen.
Die Kiste ist geil.
Noch besser ists, wenn du fahren kannst.


----------



## Biost0ne (5. November 2015)

Ja meins sieht zurzeit noch so aus...
denke mal das ich beim Manitou fahrwerk bleibe und den Rock shox gleich raus haue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. November 2015)

@Jakten,
das WME ist ein super Bike.
Für mich ist es vom Handling eins der besten die ich bis jetzt hatte und das waren schon einige.
Das Bike ist sehr universell einsetzbar.
Von Tour bis Park!
Es gibt bestimmt Bikes die besser berghoch bzw. bergab fahren aber
wenn man alles mit dem gleichen Bike fahren will (muss) wüsste ich momentan
kein geeigneteres Bike.
Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit meinem
Schaue nicht zu sehr auf die großen Namen, die kochen auch nur mit Wasser.
Wenn dir das WME gefällt, kaufe dir eins.
Du machst definitiv nichts falsch
LG
Arno
PS: Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür


----------



## bansaiman (6. November 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Jakten,
> das WME ist ein super Bike.
> Für mich ist es vom Handling eins der besten die ich bis jetzt hatte und das waren schon einige.
> Das Bike ist sehr universell einsetzbar.
> ...




Mit Licht ginge es auch in der Woche ;-) Aber dazu konnte ich mich selbst noch nicht so durchringen. Bei Matsche nach nachtritt, wo man auch noch viel schelchter sieht als tagsüber, kann das nur vergleichbar Spaß machen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. November 2015)

@bansaiman,
hatte diese Woche Spätschicht
Hast aber recht, Nightrides machen absolut Spaß
Letzte Woche Mittwoch waren wir in Bad Kreuznach auf Nightride


----------



## theofil11 (6. November 2015)

Vor der Kaufentscheidung habe ich das WME (Alu Gr.M)  und ein SC Nomad (Gr.L) ausgeliehen und direkt gegeneinander vergleichen.

Das WME war ein Alu Gr.M Vorserienmodell mit Monarch Plus und Pike - eher für Tour ausgestattet. (HansDampf, Avid Guide RS)
Das Nomad war High End ausgestattet mit Vivid und Pike, eher Abfahrtslastig (Onza Ibex Reifen, Hope DH Bremse)

Das Nomad war bergab natürlich ein Monstertruck, was mir aufgefallen war: wenn ich in Kurven und Kompressionen in die Pedale getreten bin, hatte ich einige Male mehr Bodenkontakt als mit dem WME. Und bei Richtungswechsel hat es mehr Nachdruck gebraucht.
Vielleicht lag das aber auch an den etwas schwereren Laufrädern am Nomad.

Im Vergleich zum jetzt aufgebauten WME Gr.L Carbon mit Vivid und ähnlicher Ausstattung sind die Unterschiede sehr klein.

Trotzdem habe ich aber das Gefühl dass ich mehr *IM *WME bin und beim Nomad eher *drauf *gesessen bin.
Bei Richtungswechsel geht das WME etwas einfacher rum (Laufräder jetzt ähnlich)
Bodenkontakt habe ich auch mit dem neuen WME weniger als damals mit dem Nomad.


*I my 'Dacia'*


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. November 2015)

Es geht doch 
Sachlich und hilfreich.


----------



## Biost0ne (7. November 2015)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Zum Thema Zugführung:
> Das Verlegen des hinteren Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager ist mMn suboptimal. Damit dieser beim Einfedern nicht gespannt wird ist ein relativ großer Bogen erforderlich. Fixieren per Kabelbinder is nich...
> Deshalb hab ich mich für folgende Lösung entschieden: Wie die Bremsleitung vom Unterohr kommend zwischen Tretlager und Dämpfer durch den Hauptrahmen, dann zwischen Tretlager und Yoke nach unten an die Kettenstrebe. Der Zug verläuft dann direkt an der Drehachse vorbei, d.h. beim Einfedern bleibt die Länge konstant. Der S-Bogen hält sich in Grenzen.
> 
> ...




Bin auch grade dabei mein Wme aufzubauen... Kommte mit der leitung nicht so klar... (schaltung) 

die lösung bei dir schleift doch sehr im Alu oder ?


----------



## Beppe (7. November 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Bin auch grade dabei mein Wme aufzubauen... Kommte mit der leitung nicht so klar... (schaltung)
> 
> die lösung bei dir schleift doch sehr im Alu oder ?



Da schleift nix, die Lösung ist optimal. Kannst noch nen Gummischoner drüber ziehen...


----------



## C.Hill (7. November 2015)

Den Rahmen wird schon nicht durchscheuern . Finde es so immer noch am besten.


----------



## Biost0ne (7. November 2015)

Top danke euch sieht wunderbar aus  

Eine kleine frage habe ich aber noch, und zwar ich hab mein rahmen gebraucht gekauft und da warn 2 mal die X Leitungsführung bei (die beim flaschenhalter) und 4 mal so eine einmalführung für eine Leitung, gab es da noch weitere ?

Hab auf ein Foto gesehen das jemand oben links am rahmen so ein 2er Stück hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (7. November 2015)

Gehöre nun auch zur WME Fraktion und habe mir einen gebrauchten ALU Rahmen ergattert. Dann kann der Aufbau ja bald beginen!


----------



## Beppe (7. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Gehöre nun auch zur WME Fraktion und habe mir einen gebrauchten ALU Rahmen ergattert. Dann kann der Aufbau ja bald beginen!




Ohne Pics glauben wir nix


----------



## snooze (7. November 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Top danke euch sieht wunderbar aus
> 
> Eine kleine frage habe ich aber noch, und zwar ich hab mein rahmen gebraucht gekauft und da warn 2 mal die X Leitungsführung bei (die beim flaschenhalter) und 4 mal so eine einmalführung für eine Leitung, gab es da noch weitere ?
> 
> Hab auf ein Foto gesehen das jemand oben links am rahmen so ein 2er Stück hatte...


 ja, das war der Serienlieferumfang. Die 2 er Klemme ist nicht dabei.


----------



## mlb (8. November 2015)

Gibt's den Alurahmen aktuell noch irgendwo in Gr. L?


----------



## Stemminator (9. November 2015)

Wie gelangt man an Grafik Dateien von den Schriftzügen/Logos,  um Aufkleber anfertigen zu lassen? 

Gibt es eine Übersicht für die benötigten Lager für den Hinterbau? 


Danke im voraus!


----------



## Biost0ne (10. November 2015)

So hab heute mal Mein L rahmen gewogen 

Das gewicht ist echt ok 
Gewogen ohne dämpfer und ohne steckachse,
aber mit Steuersatz und mud fender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (10. November 2015)

Und mit Sattelklemme 

Leicht ist anders aber wenn er dafür was aushält darf er ruhig was wiegen


----------



## bansaiman (10. November 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> So hab heute mal Mein L rahmen gewogen
> 
> Das gewicht ist echt ok
> Gewogen ohne dämpfer und ohne steckachse,
> aber mit Steuersatz und mud fender




Da gehen für den Steuersatz bestimmt 150 Gramm drauf.der konus ist ja aus stahl und megaschwer.
Die meisten enduro aufräumen wiegen ja zwischen 2900 und 3500 Gramm.Tyee ist gleich schwer transition patrol liegt in der hohen Region und die carbon Varianten der meisten Konkurrenten liegen in M bei 2600 Gramm Oder mehr...nomad, capra,slash, range.
Also finde ich das Gewicht ok,da er ja auch viel Belastung aushält und Fleisch für crashs hat.bin gespannt,wie er sich mit dem mcleod macht


----------



## Waldfabi (10. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Übersicht für die benötigten Lager für den Hinterbau?




*horst link *(4x):  61801 2RS

*hauptlager* (2x):  61802 2RS

*rockerlager* (4x):  61802 2RS


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Biost0ne (10. November 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Da gehen für den Steuersatz bestimmt 150 Gramm drauf.der konus ist ja aus stahl und megaschwer.
> Die meisten enduro aufräumen wiegen ja zwischen 2900 und 3500 Gramm.Tyee ist gleich schwer transition patrol liegt in der hohen Region und die carbon Varianten der meisten Konkurrenten liegen in M bei 2600 Gramm Oder mehr...nomad, capra,slash, range.
> Also finde ich das Gewicht ok,da er ja auch viel Belastung aushält und Fleisch für crashs hat.bin gespannt,wie er sich mit dem mcleod macht



Meine Rede  Finde das gewicht auch echt Ok so, ist halt Alu...


----------



## Stemminator (10. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ohne Pics glauben wir nix



Tätäräää....


----------



## bansaiman (10. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Da schleift nix, die Lösung ist optimal. Kannst noch nen Gummischoner drüber ziehen...




das ist ne getränkeflasche, nehme ich an?


----------



## Beppe (10. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Tätäräää....






Ärgere mich, dass ich ihn nicht geschossen habe. So.  Lager raus und ab zum Eloxierer.


----------



## Biost0ne (11. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ärgere mich, dass ich ihn nicht geschossen habe. So.  Lager raus und ab zum Eloxierer.



Ebay Rockt... Meiner ist auch von da 
Unschlagbarer Preis sag ich nur 

hast bestimmt auch mal glück


----------



## Stemminator (11. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> So.  Lager raus und ab zum Eloxierer.



Hattest du mitgeboten? 

Kann jemand ein Werkzeug zum Aus-/Einpressen empfehlen?   

Taugt der Satz etwas?  
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291367396001&alt=web


----------



## kRoNiC (11. November 2015)

Würd mich auch interessieren, bin auch noch auf der Suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (13. November 2015)

Irgend ein Teil fehlt noch, bin mir sicher


----------



## kRoNiC (13. November 2015)

Ich weiß es ... ein vernünftiger Vorderreifen


----------



## SchrottRox (13. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ... ein vernünftiger Vorderreifen



...da gebe ich dir Recht, aber das ist der Tribut für Leichtbau  Ein Maxxis Minion wäre natürlich die bessere Wahl. Hey, aber immerhin habe ich keinen RoRo aufgezogen


----------



## Stemminator (13. November 2015)

Was für Bremsen sind das?


----------



## SchrottRox (13. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Was für Bremsen sind das?



das sind BrakeForceOne - recht leicht, ordentliche Leistung und sehrgute Wärmeableitung, aber den undefinierten, fast schon schwammigen Druckpunkt muss man mögen oder sich daran gewöhnen


----------



## bansaiman (13. November 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> das sind BrakeForceOne - recht leicht, ordentliche Leistung und sehrgute Wärmeableitung, aber den undefinierten, fast schon schwammigen Druckpunkt muss man mögen oder sich daran gewöhnen




Also ich weiß nicht, ob MAxxis nen nachfolger, den es auch in 27,5 gibt, hat, aber der Advantage Fr war ein guter Reifen und dabei in der Faltversion auch noch ziemlich leicht...also in Relation unter AM Reifen. Wenn du Tubelesse oder mti LAtexschlauch färhst, würde ich dir empfehlen, dich danach mal kundig zu machen.
Wären die Reifen für artgerechten Einsatz nicht was unterdimensoniert oder hast du das Pech, dass deine Hometrails damit schon bedient sind?


----------



## 7undachtzig (13. November 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Irgend ein Teil fehlt noch, bin mir sicher



Auf jeden Fall hast du eine sehr gute Wahl beim Sattel getroffen


----------



## SchrottRox (13. November 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wären die Reifen für artgerechten Einsatz nicht was unterdimensoniert oder hast du das Pech, dass deine Hometrails damit schon bedient sind?


Da unsere Trails nicht so steinig, verblockt sind, geht das gut. Ich will das Bike eher Tourenmäßig aufbauen, AlpenX-tauglich. Sollte es mal Bikeparkluft schnuppern wollen, kommt eh ein stabilerer Laufradsatz rein...und dann sind auch ordentliche Schluffen druff


----------



## SchrottRox (13. November 2015)

7undachtzig schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hast du eine sehr gute Wahl beim Sattel getroffen



Bin über 10 Jahre den selben Satteltyp gefahren. Pötzlich ging es nicht mehr...dann begannen die Jahre der Sattelsuche. Mit dem 611 bin ich echt zufrieden. Ich liebäugel ja mit dem 66Sick in der Carbon-Variante, aber ich befürchte schlimmes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (14. November 2015)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425716 bpp kettenführung. Schickes teil!



du hast doch bestimmt auch das passende Xt tretlager dafür verbaut oder ?

haste auf beiden seiten ein spacer, oder nur unter der Antriebseite ?


----------



## CIRE. (15. November 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> du hast doch bestimmt auch das passende Xt tretlager dafür verbaut oder ?
> 
> haste auf beiden seiten ein spacer, oder nur unter der Antriebseite ?


Ja original XT Lager.. 73mm bsa, sprich Lager wird mit einer distanz auf der antriebsseite montiert damit die kettenlinie passt.
Problem war bei mir das ich einen großen schräglauf am 1. gang hatte und hab somit nach rücksprache mit shimano die distanz jetzt auf die linke seite gemacht und bin so 2,5mm (fast ein gang) weiter rein gekommen!

Hat wer von euch auch das problem gehabt??

-Genau am mittleren gang hatte die kette auch schräglauf nach innen. Sollte mM nach bei 1x11 nicht sein..


----------



## Biost0ne (16. November 2015)

Ich habs bei mir zurzeit auch so, ein spacer auf der Atriebseite und links kein.... aber kann es erst in Paar Tagen testen ob ich das selbe problem hab 

aber der abstand von den kurbeln zur schwinge ist Gut und ziemlich gleich


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. November 2015)

*Habe ich heute bestellt*
*Sie ist lieferbar !!!*
*



RockShox Lyrik RCT3 Dual Position Air 27,5" 180mm, mattschwarz, Disc, konisch (15mm Maxle Ultimate)



ArtNr.: 00.4019.246.002

 180mm, mattschwarz, Disc, konisch (15mm Maxle Ultimate)

799,00 € **


----------



## Stemminator (16. November 2015)

Hatte ich mir auch überlegt,  aber dann doch zur Pike gegriffen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. November 2015)

Pike habe ich schon 
Bin gespannt wie die Lyrik zum WME passt.
Vielleicht gibt es für das WME bald die
Option hinten 180 Federweg bereit zustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (16. November 2015)

180 am Heck? Aber nur Spekulation oder?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. November 2015)

Lassen wir uns überraschen.
Momentan “nur“ spekuliert


----------



## kRoNiC (16. November 2015)

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt ... 180 Vorne / Hinten wäre ne Ansage


----------



## mlb (17. November 2015)

Mit einem 222/70 Dämpfer kommen 180 hin. Der könnte sogar passen...LW dürfte sich dann mit einer 180er Gabel gegenüber einer 160er nur wenig ändern.... BB kommt aber höher


----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. November 2015)

Kleines Update


----------



## Beppe (18. November 2015)

Hat du die mal gewogen? Wieviel FW hat sie?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. November 2015)

Hatte keine Zeit zum wiegen.
Musste heute Morgen noch auf die Hometrails
Federweg 180mm.
178mm habe ich auf den Hometrails
genutzt (mit einem Token).
Tretlagerhöhe 355mm.
Abgesenkt komme ich noch alle Steilrampen hoch.
Hoffentlich kommt bald noch eine neue Wippe für das WME.


----------



## Beppe (18. November 2015)

Ich hatte die auch auf dem Schirm, aber da ich die pike unschlagbar günstig ergattern konnte...





Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Hatte keine Zeit zum wiegen.
> Musste heute Morgen noch auf die Hometrails
> Federweg 180mm.
> 178mm habe ich auf den Hometrails
> ...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. November 2015)

Die Pike ist eine super Gabel.
Wenn's bergab richtig schnell wird, könnte das WME vorne etwas mehr Federweg vertragen.
Habe ich das Gefühl.
Vielleicht bin ich aber nur zu ängstlich
(alt).
Meine Pike ist schon verkauft.


----------



## CIRE. (20. November 2015)

Habe gestern meinen Fox Float X eingebaut Probefahrt folgt!

Aaaaaaber, die wippe musste bearbeitet werden..
Der Fox baut am oberen eyelet einfach höher als der RS monarch.. Hab somit an 2 stellen material entfernen müssen das der reingeht und auch problemlos sich bewegen kann

Original:






Nach der Bearbeitung (inkl Lackieren)
Leider etwas unscharf das Bild..






An die WME masterminds, -wirds mal original eine wippe geben mit der freigabe des Fox Dämpfers?
Dachte nicht das der nicht passen wird im wme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (20. November 2015)

Na dann wirds ja erstrecht Zeit mit der 180ziger wippe...  noch ein Grund mehr


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. November 2015)

Die 180er Lyrik passt aber auch gut zu den 170mm am Hinterbau


----------



## Stemminator (25. November 2015)

Benötige immer noch die Dateien von den WME Schriftzügen/Logos  um Custom Decals anfertigen lassen zu können.  Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte, damit ich auch mal weiter  vorran komme.


----------



## SchrottRox (25. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Benötige immer noch die Dateien von den WME Schriftzügen/Logos  um Custom Decals anfertigen lassen zu können.  Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte, damit ich auch mal weiter  vorran komme.


Wenn Dir sonst hier niemand helfen kann, dann sag mir mal was Du genau brauchst. Nur dieses Logo?





Wenn Du mir genau sagst wie und was, dann kann ich dir die Vektorgrafiken erstellen...


----------



## Stemminator (26. November 2015)

Hallo, 
danke für die Hilfe! 
Benötigen würde ich das Logo sowie den Firmen Namen einzeln und die Buchstaben (?)  "X T Y I" welche sich an den Seiten des Unterrohrs befinden.


----------



## 7undachtzig (26. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die Hilfe!
> Benötigen würde ich das Logo sowie den Firmen Namen einzeln und die Buchstaben (?)  "X T Y I" welche sich an den Seiten des Unterrohrs befinden.



Ich hab auf der Eurobike 2014 nachgefragt, wofür die Zeichen stehen. Antwort: Das sind keine Buchstaben, sondern einfach Symbole ohne konkreten Hintergrund. Soll einfach "technisch" wirken und mal was anderes sein. 
Ich lass mich aber gerne von @Waldfabi oder @*Souly* korrigieren, wenn ich das falsch in Erinnerung habe


----------



## SchrottRox (26. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die Hilfe!
> Benötigen würde ich das Logo sowie den Firmen Namen einzeln und die Buchstaben (?)  "X T Y I" welche sich an den Seiten des Unterrohrs befinden.



Ich weiß nicht wie das Rechtlich aussieht, das Markenlogo ist ja geschützt...
Das habe ich mal kurz gebastelt, müssten die Zeichen etwas dicker sein? Ich warte ja leider immer noch auf meinen Rahmen und habe keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit


----------



## Beppe (26. November 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie das Rechtlich aussieht, das Markenlogo ist ja geschützt...



Ich hatte mal bei conway angefragt, ob es möglich sei die WME Teamklamotten zu ordern.
Man gab mir den Hersteller der Trikots & Hosen an, den ich dann kontaktierte und der sehr gerne etwas in beliebiger Auflage nachproduziert hätte. Die Preise waren trotz Mindermenge total im Rahmen.
Der Hersteller bat mich aber aus deinen genannten Gründen ein formloses ok seitens Conway einzuholen.

Daran ist es leider gescheitert. Diesbezügliche, freundliche, vor allem wiederholte Anfrage von mir an Conway wurde hartnäckig ignoriert und nicht beantwortet, was ich ziemlich unverständlich und schade fand.

Das war keine Art, ein nein und zurückrudern unter Angabe der Bedenken wäre m.E. doch kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## SchrottRox (26. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Daran ist es leider gescheitert...



Ja, das ist schade. Da wäre man schon bereit Geld ausgeben um WERBUNG für die Marke zu machen (das sollte eigentlich eher honoriert werden...) und dann bekommt man nicht mal ne Antwort.
Ich mache auch immer WERBUNG auf der Heckscheibe meines Busses - damals bei Rotwild bekam ich das noch für Umme...
Hätte auch gerne das CONWAY plus Logo hinten drauf 1x0,5 m hätten Platz...   mal sehen, gibts bestimmt jemanden der nen Folienschneider hat...

EDIT: Ganz vergessen, wer die Vektorgrafiken braucht (ähnlich dem obrigen Bild nur genauer), kann sich per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (28. November 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

sorry für den zu kurz gekommenen Support in letzter Zeit. Wir sind zwar bei Hartje eine Riesen-Truppe, allerdings sind da nur eine Handvoll im WME Projekt involviert. Die paar Jungs sehen seit Monaten keine Sonne, da wir voll in der Bikeentwicklung stecken.
Ich seh mal was ich euch da an Dateien organisieren kann.

Ich versprech nix.... I´ll do my very Best


Tom


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand mal schnell die Dämpferbuchsenmaße zur Hand?


----------



## Sackmann (2. Dezember 2015)

Ohne mir den Thread jetzt bis ins letzte Detail durchgelesen zu haben, habe ich Fragen zu den Geometrieangaben.
Gibt es verlässliche Werte zum Reach bzw. zur Oberrrohrlänge?
Ich bin das Conway nun auch schon des Öfteren gefahren, und finde es wirklich ein gelungenes Rad.
Allerdings irritieren mich die Geometriewerte auf der Homepage doch sehr.
In Größe L ist ein Reach von 465mm angegeben.
Zusammen mit den restlichen Geometrieangaben kann das aber hinten und vorne nicht passen.
Ich habe mal einen Screenshots eines Geometrienachbaus angefügt.
Damit komme ich bei einem L auf einen Reach von knapp über 440mm (Angabe 465) und bei Größe M würde das ganze knapp unter 420mm landen (Angabe 439).
Das sind doch deutlich Unterschiede zur Angabe, die sich aber seit Veröffentlichung des Bikes unverändert so in allen Datenblättern finden. Ändert ja nichts daran, dass das Bike sich gut fährt, aber meine Fahreindrücke decken sich mit den konstruierten Angaben, denn nach einem wirklich langen Reach (wie auf der Homepage angegeben) fühlt sich das Rad nicht an.
Das Bike fühlt sich für mich nach einer eher etwas konventionelleren Geometrie an, was ich allerdings - wie an meinem jetzigen Bike - persönlich bevorzuge. Deshalb die Frage, ob mich mein praktischer Eindruck täuscht - was sich hoffentlich nicht herausstellt. 

Mir geht es gerade aber hauptsächlich um die reine Vergleichbarkeit der Geometrien verschiendener Räder in der Theorie.

Kann da vielleicht jemand für Aufklärung sorgen? Vielleicht sogar jemand vom Conway Team?

Hier die Screenshots:
Größe M:



Größe L



Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## mlb (2. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du die Geometrie über den Reach aufzeichnest erhältst exakt den Radstand wie angegeben.
Ich denke das der Reach korrekt ist. 75° sind ja nur virtuell, wahrscheinlich kommen da die Unterschiede her.


----------



## C.Hill (2. Dezember 2015)

so ganz hab ichs auch nicht geschafft:


----------



## mlb (2. Dezember 2015)

so, glaube das ist es:
Wenn das Oberrohr nicht horizontal gemessen wird, sondern die Gerade von  Steuerrohr zu Ende Sitzrohr, ist das Ende des Sitzrohres der gemeinsame Schnittpunkt aus virtuellem Sitzwinkel, Sitzrohrlänge und Oberrohrlänge .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (2. Dezember 2015)

Soll ich´s euch verraten?
Der Reach stimmt definitiv.
Wir messen die Oberrohrlänge aber direkt an der Mittellinie der Sattelstütze (Entlang dem realen Sitzwinkel).
Wenn ihr (wie oben) an der 75° Gerade des realen Sitzwinkels messt und von dort aus versucht die Werte zu ermitteln,
stimmt eben nix mehr.

Also: Oberrohrlänge ist Mitte Steuerrohr waagerecht bis Mitte Sattelstütze.



Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Sackmann (2. Dezember 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Geometrie über den Reach aufzeichnest erhältst exakt den Radstand wie angegeben.
> Ich denke das der Reach korrekt ist. 75° sind ja nur virtuell, wahrscheinlich kommen da die Unterschiede her.


Ob man mit virtuellem oder reellen Sitzrohwinkel die Geometrie nachbildet spielt keine Rolle. Alle Winkel und Längen definieren eindeutig, und/oder sind abhängig voneinander. An einem virtuellen/reellen Sitzrohrwinkel kann es nicht liegen.



mlb schrieb:


> so, glaube das ist es:
> Wenn das Oberrohr nicht horizontal gemessen wird, sondern die Gerade von Steuerrohr zu Ende Sitzrohr, ist das Ende des Sitzrohres der gemeinsame Schnittpunkt aus virtuellem Sitzwinkel, Sitzrohrlänge und Oberrohrlänge.
> Anhang anzeigen 441372


Und woher weiß man, wo das Ende des Sitzrohres/Sattelrohres ist, ohne dass ein realer Sitzwinkel zusätzlich angegeben ist?
Da der reelle Sitzrohrwinkel nicht angegeben ist, kann man nicht auf die Oberkante des Sitzrohres schließen, da dieses ja nicht im 75°. Winkel vom Tretlager weggeht, sondern mit einem (nicht bekannten) Offset und einem wesentlich flacheren (nicht bekannten) Winkel als 75°.
Lediglich der Schnittpunkt des realen Sitzrohrwinkels mit der Stack-Höhe ist bekannt. Daraus ergibt sich ja der virtuelle Sitzrohrwinkel. Auf diesen Punkt kann man aber mit unendlich vielen verschiedenen realen Sitzrohrwinkeln kommen.
Des weiteren ist in der Geometrieskizze das Maß für das Oberrohr deutlich als horizontal gekennzeichnet. In der Tabelle steht bei Oberrohr dabei: "Oberrohrlänge gerade". Was das heißen mag, darüber kann man sich nun streiten. Ich verstehe darunter die horizontale Länge, so wie in der Skizze eingezeichnet, und so, wie üblicherweise die Oberrohrlänge angegeben wird.

Wenn aber tatsächlich das wie von dir dargestellte Maß gemeint ist (Distanz Mitte Steuerrohr oben - Mitte Sitzrohroberkante), dann muss ich mir wirklich die Frage stellen: Was sollte mir dieser Wert in Bezug auf bekannte und gängige Größen überhaupt sagen?


----------



## Sackmann (2. Dezember 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Soll ich´s euch verraten?
> Der Reach stimmt definitiv.
> Wir messen die Oberrohrlänge aber direkt an der Mittellinie der Sattelstütze (Entlang dem realen Sitzwinkel).
> Wenn ihr (wie oben) an der 75° Gerade des realen Sitzwinkels messt und von dort aus versucht die Werte zu ermitteln,
> ...



Hi Tom,

Entschuldige, wenn ich widersprechen muss, aber das kann nicht stimmen!

Wenn ihr die Oberrohrlänge waagrecht bis zur Mitte der Sattelstütze und entlang dem realen Sitzrohrwinkel messt, dann stimmt es eben NICHT mit der Oberrohrlänge.
Der Punkt bis zu dem ihr messt ist der Schnittpunkt der Verlängerung des realen Sitzrohrwinkels (-> Mitte Sattelstützenachse) bis zur Stack-Höhe. Darüber hinaus ist genau dieser Punkt der Referenzpunkt für den virtuellen Sitzwinkel und liegt somit gleichzeitg auf der Linie des realen Sitzwinkels. Aus diesem Punkt ergibt sich ja der virtuelle Sitzrohrwinkel erst.
Ob ich also mit dem virtuellen Sitzrohrwinkel die Stacklinie schneide, oder mit der tatsächlichen Sitzrohrmitte, macht keinen Unterschied, denn der Punkt ist jeweils der selbe.
Und wenn dieser virtuelle Sitzrohrwinkel 75° beträgt, dann stimmt die von dir genannte waagrechte/horizontale Oberrohrlänge eben nicht, falls der Reach stimmt. Falls die Oberrohrlänge hingegen stimmt, dann stimmt eben der Reach nicht, und folglicherweise auch nicht der angegebene Radstand und weitere Maße.

Hier ist nochmal eine Skizze, wie die horizontale Oberrohrlänge aussehen muss, wenn der Reach von 465 stimmt:



Die Oberrohrlänge müsste bei L waagrecht 628mm betragen, und nicht, wie angegeben 605mm. Die restlichen Werte wären stimmig, wenn man die Oberrohrlänge außen vor lässt. Wenn die Oberrohrlänge allerdings mit 605mm stimmt, dann stimmen einige der anderen Werte aus deren Folge ebenfalls nicht.
Anhand der eingetragenen Winkel 69° und 65° kann man erkennen, dass man durch unterschiedliche reelle Sitzrohrwinkel auf ein- und denselben virtuelle Sitzrohrwinkel kommen kann. Diesen reellen Sitzrohrwinkel braucht man aber für diese Betrachtung nicht, da er für Reach oder Oberrohrlängenbestimmung unerheblich ist.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Dezember 2015)

Wie wäre es das einfach mal nachzumessen?


----------



## Sackmann (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich besitze leider kein WME.
Das wäre ansonsten natürlich mal eine Idee. Allerdings ist das nicht so ganz einfach, wenns einigermaßen genau sein soll. 5mm sind da ganz schnell mal danebengemessen - vor allem am Komplettbike.
Prinzipiell sollte man sich einfach auf die konstruktiven Herstellerangaben verlassen können. Es muss ja nur vom WME Team richtig gestellt oder angegeben werden. Im echten Leben werden Alurahmen bei bestimmten Maßen schon mal um ein paar Millimeter abweichen. Wenn die konstruktiven Maße auf dem Papier aber schon rein mathematisch gar nicht möglich sind, dann muss man eben mal nachfragen, was denn jetzt wirklich richtig ist.


----------



## mlb (2. Dezember 2015)

@Sackmann: mit dem schrägen Rohr lag ich falsch, andere Hersteller geben diese Länger aber auch an.  Bin mit Dir aber einer Meinung das in den Angaben etwas nicht stimmt.
Wenn Oberrohrlänge und Reach stimmen, kann eigentlich nur noch die virtuelle Sitzwinkel Angabe falsch sein. Die müsste dann 77° betragen.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Dezember 2015)

@mlb : Das stimmt, das andere Hersteller diesen Wert auch teilweise angeben. Allerdings kann ich mir gerade kein Bike in Erinnerung rufen, bei dem wirklich allenig dieser Wert angegeben wird.
So findet man es ab und zu:
...
Oberrohrlänge (horizontal): XXX
Oberrohrlänge (parallel): YYY
...
Was dieser Wert aber überhaupt aussagen soll, kann ich mir trotzdem noch nicht erklären. Mir gibt dieser Wert absolut keine verwertbare Information.

Die horizontale Oberrohrlänge ist quasi bei allen Bikes angegeben - so laut Tom auch sinnigerweise hier. Die Werte stimme nur leider nicht.

Deswegen erbitte ich Aufklärung.


----------



## mlb (2. Dezember 2015)

Bin voll und ganz bei dir.
Hatte nur versucht die angegebenen Werte nachzuvollziehen und dabei selbst noch nen Fehler eingebaut...


----------



## Waldfabi (2. Dezember 2015)

So schwer ist das alles nicht:
Der Fehler liegt darin, dass ihr eure Oberrohrlänge von der 75° Linie nach vorne messt.
Zwischen der 75° Linie und dem realen Sitzwinkel liegt in der Höhe allerdings eine Differenz von ein paar mm.
Dadurch wird euer Reach natürlich kürzer.

Die 75° virtueller Sitzwinkel ist bei normal ausgezogener Sattelstütze direkt auf das Tretlagergehäuse gepeilt.
Macht ihr das bei einem Rahmen mit geknicktem Sitzrohr, seht ihr, das diese Konstruktionslinie hinter der Sattelstützmittellinie vorbeiläuft.
Euch fehlt natürlich zum Kontrollieren die exakte Position der Sattelstütze, denn nur so (oder am realen Bike) kannst du die TT-Länge nachmessen.


Also:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich bin das Conway nun auch schon des Öfteren gefahren, und finde es wirklich ein gelungenes Rad.



Die Maße stimmen: Klingt komisch, iss aber so 

So und jetzt und biken gehen.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Sackmann (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi Tom,

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen.
Trotzdem verstehe ich das nicht und kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Wo liegt denn bei euch der Punkt, auf den ihr euch referenziert für die Sattelstützenmitte?
Bei allen Rahmenkosntruktionen, die ich kenne, wird auf Stackhöhe nach vorne das Oberrohrmaß angegeben.
Und das von dem Punkt aus, wo die Sattelstützenmittenachse die Stacklinie schneidet.
Und genau dieser Punkt dient auch als Referenz für die ermittlung des virtuellen Sitzrohrwinkels.

Eine Skizze eurerseits würde da vielleicht helfen.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (2. Dezember 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Der Fehler liegt darin, dass ihr eure Oberrohrlänge von der 75° Linie nach vorne messt.


so messe ich nicht, bzw.zeichne ich nicht.



Waldfabi schrieb:


> Macht ihr das bei einem Rahmen mit geknicktem Sitzrohr, seht ihr, das diese Konstruktionslinie hinter der Sattelstützmittellinie vorbeiläuft.


So ist das in meinem Modell auch.


Waldfabi schrieb:


> Euch fehlt natürlich zum Kontrollieren die exakte Position der Sattelstütze, denn nur so (oder am realen Bike) kannst du die TT-Länge


mit der angegebenen horizontalen TT Länge und dem reelen Sitzwinkel bekomme ich die exakte Position des Sitzrohres und Sattelstütze.



Waldfabi schrieb:


> Die 75° virtueller Sitzwinkel ist bei normal ausgezogener Sattelstütze direkt auf das Tretlagergehäuse gepeilt.


kann es sein das ihr den virtuellen Sitzwinkel zur Oberkante der ausgezogenen Sattelstütze messt? In meinem Modell käme das bei den angegebenen 75° hin.
Wenn der Sitzwinkel so ermittelt wird wie Sacki schreibt komme ich auf knapp 77°, in der freeride wurden übrigens 76,7° angegeben.....


----------



## Sackmann (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi Tom,

So langsam fange ich an zu verstehen: Ihr referenziert den virtuellen Sitzwinkel nicht auf einen Punkt auf Stackhöhe, sondern darüber.
Damit wir das nachvollziehen können:
Kannst du uns denn den reellen Sitzwinkel geben?
Oder zumindest die Höhe des Referenzpunktes für den virtuellen Sitzrohrwinkel über der Stacklinie?

Was ich dann allerdings noch immer nicht verstehe:
Woher soll der Kunde wissen, auf welcher Höhe ihr den virtuellen Sitzwinkel messt und wie legt ihr diese Höhe fest?
Wenn man dazu keine Angaben findet, dann nützt mir doch die Angabe eines virtuellen Sitzrohrwinkels relativ wenig, denn jeder hat eine andere Sattelauszugslänge und somit auch einen anderen effektiven/virtuellen Sitzrohrwinkel.
Wenn man den virtuellen Sitzrohrwinkel auf das Stackmaß referenziert, oder zumindest den reellen Sitzrohrwinkel angibt dann kann man sich den effektiven/virtuellen Sitzwinkel selbst für seine eigene Auszugslänge ausrechnen.
Stattdessen wird hier ein virtueller Sitzrohrwinkel angegeben, für den man kein Bezugsmaß hat, den man also nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Bitte verstehe das nicht falsch. Ich möchte nur dazulernen und verstehen. 

Und eine vollständige Geometrieskizze eurerseits wäre natürlich immer noch top.


----------



## mlb (2. Dezember 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geometriedaten.775228/
Da stehen die realen Werte.


----------



## Stemminator (3. Dezember 2015)

Nochmal zum Thema Aufkleber!

Ich habe gerade eben per Email von Andreas Banse die WME Logos als Vektor Dateien erhalten. Er wird diese im Laufe des Tages für alle zum Download auf der folgenden Seite bereit stellen.  

Link: http://www.conway-bikes.de/medien/


----------



## Biost0ne (3. Dezember 2015)

Nice 

Hatte mir am Dienstag eine Leitungsführung geordert, ist heute eingetroffen  
Allerdings konnte mein Händler vorort mit Conway nichts anfangen (meinte "Ne die marke führen wir nicht")  bis ich Hartje erwähnte, dann hats Geklingelt


----------



## bartos0815 (3. Dezember 2015)

masse des rahmens stimmen, bis auf den virtuellen sitzwinkel, der beträgt im cad gemessen 77°, bezogen auf die horizontale durch den schnittpunkt reach/stack, sprich oberkante steuerrohr!
durch den steilen sitzwinkel wird auch das oberrohr entsprechend kurz, trotz vermeintlich langem reach!


----------



## Waldfabi (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab euch hier mal eine Skizze mit Bemaßung.
Vielleicht hilft´s.

Die exakte Höhe die wir zur Ermittlung des virtuellen Sitzwinkel festgelegt haben, kann ich euch momentan leider nicht auf die Schnelle beantworten. Da müsst ich tiefer rumkramen und momentan sind die Tage lang..... 

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Sackmann (3. Dezember 2015)

So wird so langsam ein Schuh draus. Das erklärt dann auch, warum ich das Bike eher als (durchaus angenehm) kompakt empfunden habe. Der Sitzwinkel wäre mir auf Dauer aber wohl zu steil. Im Vergleich zu meinen würde ich beim WME wohl um die 3cm weiter vorne über dem Tretlager sitzen und mein Sattel ist bei einer nicht gekröpften Sattelstütze und ca 74° virtuellem Sitzwinkel (referenziert auf das 77°er WME Maß) eher etwas außermittig nach hinten.
Die Tatsache, dass generell die Sitzwinkel - vor allem bei den Fullies - in den letzten Jahren deutlich steiler geworden sind finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch interessant. Dazu kommen noch die größtenteils nicht gekröpften Teleskop-Sattelstützen, während früher ein Setback von 25mm weit verbreitet war. Damit sitzt man deutlich weiter vorne als früher. Wenn ich mich mal wieder auf ein altes Bike Schwinge, dann fühlt man sich direkt unwohl.
Aber da ist ja jeder anders. Rahmen sind immer irgendwie ein Kompromiss in Bezug auf die Masse.

Danke nochmal an Tom und ein kleiner Tipp/Wunsch: Gebt doch das Überhöhungsmaß noch an, damit man mit den 75° auch was anfangen kann. Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige, der den virtuellen Sitzwinkel anders interpretiert.
Oder referenziert den virtuellen Sitzwinkel auf die Stackhöhe, denn so wird es in der Regel gehandhabt, wenn es nicht anders angegeben ist.


----------



## mlb (3. Dezember 2015)

Na dann ist ist das ja nun geklärt. Conway bestimmt den virtuellen Sitzwinkel anders als der Rest. Danke Tom für das Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (4. Dezember 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Aufkleber!
> 
> Ich habe gerade eben per Email von Andreas Banse die WME Logos als Vektor Dateien erhalten. Er wird diese im Laufe des Tages für alle zum Download auf der folgenden Seite bereit stellen.
> 
> Link: http://www.conway-bikes.de/medien/




Die Daten liegen seit heute zum Download bereit.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## SchrottRox (13. Dezember 2015)

Nabend,

kann mir bitte jemand die Achslängen für die Dämpferbefestigung nennen?

Grazie schon mal


----------



## Beppe (14. Dezember 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand die Achslängen für die Dämpferbefestigung nennen?
> 
> Grazie schon mal




Falls du die Maße der Buchsen meinst, die messen 22,2 * 8 mm.


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Dezember 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Falls du die Maße der Buchsen meinst, die messen 22,2 * 8 mm.


 
Hi Beppe,

ich meinte tatsächlich die Achse, welche quasi durch die Buchsen geht. Dürfte aber genau so lange sein, oder?

Grüße,
Al


----------



## Beppe (14. Dezember 2015)

Ja klar, hat auch 22.2mm.


----------



## Beppe (14. Dezember 2015)

Sind euch schon die neuen Preise aufgehalten? Holla die Waldfee.

http://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-wme-alu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (14. Dezember 2015)

Leider haben ja so gut wie alle Bike Hersteller die Preise angehoben.  Die die es letztes Jahr nicht getan haben tun es dieses Jahr oder sparen halt an der Ausstattung der Komplettbikes.

Wo lag die UVP im letzten  Jahr?  1320€ mit Dämpfer?


----------



## Beppe (14. Dezember 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Leider haben ja so gut wie alle Bike Hersteller die Preise angehoben.  Die die es letztes Jahr nicht getan haben tun es dieses Jahr oder sparen halt an der Ausstattung der Komplettbikes.
> 
> Wo lag die UVP im letzten  Jahr?  1320€ mit Dämpfer?



Anfangs bei bei 1249 dann 1299 beides incl dem Dämpfer.


----------



## Biost0ne (14. Dezember 2015)

Wie gut das ich xXX ink. dämpfer gezahlt hab  Wollte ihnn mir erst neu Kaufen...

Aber finde der neupreis ist echt ok


----------



## Stemminator (17. Dezember 2015)

Doofe Frage, gibt es eigentlich eine Skizze/Zeichnung vom Hauptrahmen und eine vom Hinterbau, ohne Maßangaben usw.? Möchte meinen Rahmen zweifarbig Pulvern lassen und wollte den Farbverlauf zum einfacheren Verständnis da einzeichnen.



Waldfabi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 441694


----------



## Biost0ne (21. Dezember 2015)

So meins ist auch endlich fertig...

leitungen muss ich noch ändern aber sonst   bin auf die erste richtige fahrt gespannt


----------



## Timbozim (22. Dezember 2015)

Respekt für das Kettenblatt. 36 Zähne? Kommst du damit Bergauf?
Wie hast du die Aufkleber seitlich auf dem Unterrohr, unter dem Klarlack ab bekommen?

Viel Spaß beim ersten Ausritt!


----------



## Biost0ne (22. Dezember 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Respekt für das Kettenblatt. 36 Zähne? Kommst du damit Bergauf?
> Wie hast du die Aufkleber seitlich auf dem Unterrohr, unter dem Klarlack ab bekommen?
> 
> Viel Spaß bei ersten Ausritt!



Danke,

ja 36 zähne hinten aber 42  komme eh aus Kiel, sind nicht grade viele berge...  
Brauche halt so ein zwischen stück  muss ja auch vom fleck kommen ^^ 

du meinst sicher diese "hieroglyphen" hab ich einfach mit feinem schleifpappier weg geschliffen... ist zwar jetzt an 2 3 stelln etwas blank der rahmen, aber ist nicht so schlimm er bekommt warscheinlich im Januar eh ne Pulverbeschichtung


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Dezember 2015)

Oh Mann, gestern direkt bei Hartje angerufen und gefragt wann die ausstehende Rahmenlieferung eintrifft...

Also mit "unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen" wird es nichts...aber nicht weil ich gar keinen habe, sondern weil der Dampfer aus China noch nicht mal gestartet ist . Das wird wohl frühestens Ende Januar was werden


----------



## Timbozim (22. Dezember 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> ja 36 zähne hinten aber 42  komme eh aus Kiel, sind nicht grade viele berge...
> Brauche halt so ein zwischen stück  muss ja auch vom fleck kommen ^^
> ...



Ich fahre vorne ein 28er Blatt und Hinten 11/42. Bergauf ist das top und im Flachland auf Waldwegen passt das auch. Wenn du nur in Kiel fährst, ist das Bike da nicht etwas überdimensioniert? Geh Surfen 

Finde die weißen Hieroglyphen auch mega hässlich aber sie weg zu schleifen halte ich für keine gute Idee. Durch den fehlenden Klarlack wird dir das Alu hässlich anlaufen. Aber OK wenn du den Rahmen eh Pulvern möchtest passt das.

By the way... Pulvern hatte ich auch vor, habe es aber verworfen wegen der Lager umpress und Lack an Kontaktstellen wieder frei kratz Aktion. Vielleicht mache ich mir nächsten Winter die Arbeit. Wenn du das durchziehst, wäre es klasse wenn du hier darüber berichten könntest.


----------



## Biost0ne (22. Dezember 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorne ein 28er Blatt und Hinten 11/42. Bergauf ist das top und im Flachland auf Waldwegen passt das auch. Wenn du nur in Kiel fährst, ist das Bike da nicht etwas überdimensioniert? Geh Surfen
> 
> Finde die weißen Hieroglyphen auch mega hässlich aber sie weg zu schleifen halte ich für keine gute Idee. Durch den fehlenden Klarlack wird dir das Alu hässlich anlaufen. Aber OK wenn du den Rahmen eh Pulvern möchtest passt das.
> 
> By the way... Pulvern hatte ich auch vor, habe es aber verworfen wegen der Lager umpress und Lack an Kontaktstellen wieder frei kratz Aktion. Vielleicht mache ich mir nächsten Winter die Arbeit. Wenn du das durchziehst, wäre es klasse wenn du hier darüber berichten könntest.




Wasser Sport ist nix für mich... :/ Biken kann man hier auch recht gut aber 28er Blatt wäre mir zu klein 

Klarlack ? also mir wurde gesagt, das der rahmen mit nix behandelt wurde...
Nach der richtigen test runde Entscheide ich ob der Rahmen gepulvert wird oder nicht. 

War heute schon etwas unterweg und es fühlt sich echt gut an, aber finde den Rahmen etwas groß ^^ aber kann auch dran liegen, da ich 4 wochen lang mit einem S Rahmen unterwegs gewesen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7undachtzig (22. Dezember 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> (...)
> Klarlack ? also mir wurde gesagt, das der rahmen mit nix behandelt wurde...
> (...)



Der komplette Rahmen ist mit Klarlack überzogen. Sieht man bei dir jetzt zwischen den abgeschliffenen Stellen und dem normalen Rahmen keinen Unterschied? Bei mir ist z.B. an der Kettenstrebe, zwischen Kurbel und Strebenschutz, durch die dagegen schlagende Kette der Lack abgeplatzt. Dort ist die Klarlackschicht gut zu erkennen.

Berichte doch mal, wie sich die abgeschliffenen Stellen so mit der Zeit "verhalten". Würde mich echt interessieren, da ich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt hab, einige Aufkleber auf diese Art zu entfernen.


----------



## Biost0ne (22. Dezember 2015)

Also ich kenn das so, wenn ein Rahmen komplett Raw ist und kleinere stellen kratzer/scheuerspuren hat wird es einfach nur heller... da ja quasi die Verdichtung durchs strahlen glatt wird und durch scheuerspuren das Alu glänzend wird...

Ich habe nicht einen Lackplatzer....

Wenn der Rahmen noch mit Klarlack überzogen ist, muss ich ihnn ja wieder strahlen vorm Pulvern :/ vielleicht kann ja einer der Conway Mitarbeiter mal was dazu sagen !!!

sieht man hier ganz gut


----------



## 7undachtzig (22. Dezember 2015)

Folgende Aussage hab ich zum Klarlack erhalten, als ich mir das Rad gekauft hab:




Die Scheuerstellen sind ja von Anfang an im Rahmen und kommen vom Herstellungsprozess (Umformen etc.)

@Waldfabi : Ich hoffe es ist ok, dass ich das hier poste, ist ja eigentlich eine PN


----------



## Timbozim (22. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich hat der Rahmen eine Klarlack Beschichtung! Nicht beschichteter Stahl rostet und nicht beschichtetes Alu läuft unschön an, siehe Bild.

Deine roten Markierungen sind Schleifspuren unter dem Lack.


----------



## Biost0ne (23. Dezember 2015)

Toll und ich dachte, das sind alles Gebrauchsspuren an meinem Rahmen 
Naja dann kommt der Rahmen halt erst in die Entlackung 

Lager sollte kein problem sein, die meisten sind ja in der Wippe


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Dezember 2015)

Alle Decals am Rahmen entfernt und neuen Sattel montiert.



Die dunkle Seite kommt über mich


----------



## Biost0ne (24. Dezember 2015)

Kommt gut 

Mal ne frage nebenbei, was wiegen eigentlich eure "Alu" Wme's ?

das ab werk mit X-fusion fahrwerk, wiegt ja um und bei 14 Kilo...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Dezember 2015)

Mein WME Carbon wiegt nun auch 
14,20 kg 
Dank Schwalbe SG Reifen, Lyrik 180 DPA
und Wellgo Pedale!
Aber egal, es ist ja auch ein Enduro
So und jetzt ein frohes Weihnachten an alle.


----------



## SchrottRox (24. Dezember 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Alle Decals am Rahmen entfernt und neuen Sattel montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Die dunkle Seite kommt über mich



Schööön, so ungefähr will ich meines auch haben - leider wird es unter dem Weihnachtsbaum leer bleiben 

Hast Du nach dem Abschleifen Klarlack drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (24. Dezember 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Kommt gut
> 
> Mal ne frage nebenbei, was wiegen eigentlich eure "Alu" Wme's ?
> 
> das ab werk mit X-fusion fahrwerk, wiegt ja um und bei 14 Kilo...


ich hab ziemlich genau 14kg, (aber fahrfertig mit Pedalen).


----------



## Biost0ne (24. Dezember 2015)

Toll meins wiegt sage und schreibe 15,8 kilo  Bei recht guter Ausstattung
Komplettes Manitou Air Fahrwerk, so wie Komplette m8000 Xt Gruppe


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Dezember 2015)

@SchrottRox,
nein kein Klarlack nach dem Abschleifen.
Nur mit Rot Weiss Polierpaste und 
Mattwax nachbehandelt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Dezember 2015)

Meins hat 14,5kg ca. Aber mit stahlfeder dämpfer.


----------



## bansaiman (25. Dezember 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Toll meins wiegt sage und schreibe 15,8 kilo  Bei recht guter Ausstattung
> Komplettes Manitou Air Fahrwerk, so wie Komplette m8000 Xt Gruppe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 447056




Hast du den in der 170mm Stellung drin?


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Dezember 2015)

Nene in der 160ziger stellung

Ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll um es noch leichter zu bekommen... Das Fahrwerk und der antrieb wird es wohl nicht sein... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (25. Dezember 2015)

Ist deine Waage verlässlich? 15,8 is mal nen Brett...


----------



## Erroll (25. Dezember 2015)

Eine Teileliste würde sicherlich helfen.


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Dezember 2015)

Waage ist eigentlich eine Angel waage bis 25 Kilo sollte aber ok sein 



Erroll schrieb:


> Eine Teileliste würde sicherlich helfen.



Also hier die Teileliste

Fahrwerk: Manitou (Mattoc und Mcleod)
Antrieb: Shimano (M8000 XT) 1x11
Bremsen: Shimano (M8000 XT)
Pedaln: Saint DH
Kettenführung: Shimano Saint
Lenker: Spank Spike Race 780mm
Vorbau: Spank Spike Race 45mm
Griffe: Spank
Laufräder: Spank Spike Race28 Evo 27,5
Reifen: Michelin Wild Grip'R Advanced Gum X hinten, vorne ohne Gum X
sattelstütze: Ks Eten
Sattelklemme: Reverse
Sattel: Reverse Enduro

Müsste eigentlich alles haben...
Weiß nur das die stütze recht schwer ist...


----------



## Erroll (25. Dezember 2015)

Da geht schon noch bissl was. Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette (die ist bei Shimano relativ schwer), Kettenführung, tubeless.
Pedale lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor. Die könnte man zwar auch noch gegen leichtere tauschen, ich bin selbst allerdings kein Fan von Leichtbau-Pedalen. Wobei ich persönlich die Saint gegen Hope oder Vault tauschen würde. Hauptsächlich wegen der größeren Standfläche. Schau mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/projekt-lightfreerider-enduro-teil-2.490165/
Da dürftest du einiges an Anregungen finden.


----------



## Biost0ne (26. Dezember 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Da geht schon noch bissl was. Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette (die ist bei Shimano relativ schwer), Kettenführung, tubeless.
> Pedale lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor. Die könnte man zwar auch noch gegen leichtere tauschen, ich bin selbst allerdings kein Fan von Leichtbau-Pedalen. Wobei ich persönlich die Saint gegen Hope oder Vault tauschen würde. Hauptsächlich wegen der größeren Standfläche. Schau mal hier rein:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/projekt-lightfreerider-enduro-teil-2.490165/
> Da dürftest du einiges an Anregungen finden.



Ja werde es wohl mit der zeit umbauen  so fährt es sich ja auch schon gut 

Glaube ich hab nach 11 Bikes endlich mein Traum Rahmen gefunden... Passt von der Geo 1A


----------



## CIRE. (26. Dezember 2015)

Ziemlich genau 14,5kg so wie's da steht (gr. L)


----------



## Stemminator (27. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo man Rahmen Dekore entwerfen lassen kann?  Wollte den Rahmen zweifarbig Pulvern lassen,  aber irgendwie stellt mich das mit den Standard Dekoren nicht ganz zu Frieden.  :-/


----------



## Biost0ne (28. Dezember 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo man Rahmen Dekore entwerfen lassen kann?  Wollte den Rahmen zweifarbig Pulvern lassen,  aber irgendwie stellt mich das mit den Standard Dekoren nicht ganz zu Frieden.  :-/



Hast die Lager draußen ?

Gibt es die Cap eigentlich zu kaufen ?


----------



## *Souly* (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo BiostOne,

die Caps hatten wir nur in einer sehr kleinen Auflage für das WME Team machen lassen.

Grüße


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Januar 2016)

Mal ein Bild von meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (8. Januar 2016)

Ich muss immer wieder feststellen, dass die Kiste ohne Schutzblech einfach viel besser dasteht. Dafür gibt`s nen 

EDIT: den Rahmen kenn ich doch! Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Januar 2016)

Danke. Ja das Teil fährt sich richtig super auch von der Verarbeitung echt top. Nur ein wenig leichter muss es noch werden. Aktuell 14,5kg.


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Januar 2016)

Hmmm, in der aktuellen Beschreibung vom Rahmenkit steht_ "ohne Dämpfer"_ ... 
Als ich ihn vor über drei Monaten bestellt habe war noch der Monarch Plus RC3 dabei gestanden - bin ja mal gespannt wie das Teil geliefert wird...wenn es irgendwann mal wahr werden sollte...habe leider keinen Screenshot gemacht


----------



## C.Hill (10. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hmmm, in der aktuellen Beschreibung vom Rahmenkit steht_ "ohne Dämpfer"_ ...
> Als ich ihn vor über drei Monaten bestellt habe war noch der Monarch Plus RC3 dabei gestanden - bin ja mal gespannt wie das Teil geliefert wird...wenn es irgendwann mal wahr werden sollte...habe leider keinen Screenshot gemacht



Ist mir auch aufgefallen. So kann man den Preis auch anheben.

Falls du am Ende einen Dämpfer brauchst: Ich habe noch einen neuen Monarch plus RC3 aus nen WME 827 hier und würde ihn verkaufen. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Januar 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen. So kann man den Preis auch anheben.
> 
> Falls du am Ende einen Dämpfer brauchst: Ich habe noch einen neuen Monarch plus RC3 aus nen WME 827 hier und würde ihn verkaufen. Bei Interesse PM.


Das fände ich aber nicht ok, weil ich den Rahmen natürlich als Rahmenset geordert habe. Da bestehe ich auf das Vorhandensein eines Dämpfers  Aber erst mal die Pferde nicht scheu machen und abwarten ob und wann was geliefert wird...


----------



## ATw (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo miteinander!
Ohne alle Beiträge durch zu lesen, kann mir jemand sagen was ein Carbon bzw. Alu Rahmen in Größe M wiegt?
Würde mich sehr interessieren 

Beste Grüße
Andi


----------



## Biost0ne (10. Januar 2016)

ATw schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> Ohne alle Beiträge durch zu lesen, kann mir jemand sagen was ein Carbon bzw. Alu Rahmen in Größe M wiegt?
> Würde mich sehr interessieren
> 
> ...



Wie keine lust mehr aufs Trek ?  

Also Alu müsste so um die 3 kilo wiegen, meins in L wog so 3,2


----------



## ATw (10. Januar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Wie keine lust mehr aufs Trek ?
> 
> Also Alu müsste so um die 3 kilo wiegen, meins in L wog so 3,2


Nur kucken, nicht anfassen


----------



## Biost0ne (13. Januar 2016)

Was für ein Steuersatz brauche ich eigentlich beim ALU WME ? Zs oben ist klar aber welche maße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand nen cane creek double barrel air cs in seinem? Passt der von den Maßen?


----------



## snooze (13. Januar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Was für ein Steuersatz brauche ich eigentlich beim ALU WME ? Zs oben ist klar aber welche maße ?


ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz Oberteil
ZS56/40 Steuersatz Unterteil


----------



## kRoNiC (14. Januar 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen cane creek double barrel air cs in seinem? Passt der von den Maßen?


Glaube der passt nicht, meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das der DB Inline schon nicht passt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. Januar 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1920207?in=set

Also der passt so halbwegs. Ich mein jemand hat auch nen Fox X2 drin, der ist ja auch recht voluminös.


----------



## kRoNiC (14. Januar 2016)

Ist der normale DB Air dann nicht eher noch größer?


----------



## theofil11 (15. Januar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ist der normale DB Air dann nicht eher noch größer?



Nicht die Luftkammer ist das Problem, der breite Teil mit all den Verstellknöpfen am Inline ist zu breit.
Nur wenn man den Dämpfer wie im Bild montiert (upside down) funktioniert es. Dann sind aber alle Knöpfe im Dreckbereich und der Platform Hebel nur schwer erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (15. Januar 2016)

Die Einsteller am normalen DB Air sind ja schmaler als am Inline

Passt also eher?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. Januar 2016)

Ich denk der db air passt. Nur ne 100% Absicherung wäre halt gut gewesen.


----------



## Biost0ne (17. Januar 2016)

Hier mal meins...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Januar 2016)

Kleines Update


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Kleines Update



Den wollte ich mir auch erst holen, dann habe ich den Twinworks "entdeckt":


----------



## Beppe (19. Januar 2016)

Hübsch, 
bleibt der jetzt doch? Meine den zwztlich zu inflationärem Kurs in der Börse entdeckt zu haben. 



Biost0ne schrieb:


> Hier mal meins...


----------



## Biost0ne (19. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Den wollte ich mir auch erst holen, dann habe ich den Twinworks "entdeckt":



haha war bei mir genau so, wollte auch erst das ganze "Renthal" zeugs kaufen, ist bei mir dann aber auch der Twini geworden 





und @Beppe Börse ? Ne der schwebt seit Paar Wochen Im BM und Ebaykleinanzeigen rum, bleibt aber doch bei mir  und bekommt eine neue Haut


----------



## bansaiman (20. Januar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> haha war bei mir genau so, wollte auch erst das ganze "Renthal" zeugs kaufen, ist bei mir dann aber auch der Twini geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ist der modellname und bis zu welchem einsatzzweck ist der freigegeben?


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Januar 2016)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wie ist der modellname und bis zu welchem einsatzzweck ist der freigegeben?


 
Steht leider keine allzu genaue Info bei:
http://alutech-cycles.com/TwinWorks-CNC-Vorbau-mit-Stahlschrauben-35mm-5-schwarz


----------



## Biost0ne (20. Januar 2016)

Naja für Enduro wird er voll und ganz nutzbar sein, die bauen ihnn ja nicht um sonst an die Fanes und Co... 

hatte auch gefragt, ob es die Twinworks serier länger geben wird  
die wollen es wohl stück für stück erweitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefi (27. Januar 2016)

Für meine Freundin steht ein neues Enduro an und wir haben das WME ins Auge gefasst. Unser Händler hat allerdings nur eins in L da, dass ihr einen Ticken zu groß ist und kann einen kleineren Rahmen erst ab April beschaffen.

Hat jemand im Großraum Stuttgart ein Rad in M und würde meine Freundin mal Probesitzen lassen?

Gruß aus Esslingen


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2016)

Duefi schrieb:


> ...erst ab April beschaffen...


 
Du machst mir Spass - ich habe schon Anfang November bestellt  damals hieß es drei-vier Wochenda wird meine nicht vorhandene Geduld aber mächtig auf die Probe gestellt...
Um die Weihnachtszeit hatte ich beim Großlieferant (Hartje) mal nachgefragt wie es aussieht, da hieß es nur, dass die nächsten zwei Wochen keine Lieferung ansteht. April...tztztz. März habe ich schon den ersten Urlaub gebucht 
Dann noch die Botschaft, dass die Rähmen offensichtlich ohne Dämpfer ausgeliefert werden...

Mal sehen, heute soll der Produktmanager wieder da sein. Bin gespannt, wie der sich äußert...


----------



## Biost0ne (27. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Du machst mir Spass - ich habe schon Anfang November bestellt  damals hieß es drei-vier Wochenda wird meine nicht vorhandene Geduld aber mächtig auf die Probe gestellt...
> Um die Weihnachtszeit hatte ich beim Großlieferant (Hartje) mal nachgefragt wie es aussieht, da hieß es nur, dass die nächsten zwei Wochen keine Lieferung ansteht. April...tztztz. März habe ich schon den ersten Urlaub gebucht
> Dann noch die Botschaft, dass die Rähmen offensichtlich ohne Dämpfer ausgeliefert werden...
> 
> Mal sehen, heute soll der Produktmanager wieder da sein. Bin gespannt, wie der sich äußert...



Du tust mir echt leid  so lange warten ist echt für die Katz....


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Du tust mir echt leid  so lange warten ist echt für die Katz....


 
Ja, ich finde es langsam nicht mehr lustig. Wenn man mir gleich sagt, wie lange es dauert habe ich ja auch kein Problem damit. Aber ich rechnete fest mit einem Weihnachtspräsent unter dem Baum...aber nicht erst im darauffolgenden Jahr


----------



## Duefi (27. Januar 2016)

Wollte eigentlich keine Diskussion über die Lieferfähigkeit von Hartje anfachen.  Aber Danke, dann werden wir uns nochmal genau überlegen, ob das WME etwas für uns ist. Saison startet bei uns ja auch im März.

Trotzdem wäre es cool, wenn jemand ein Modell in "M" hätte. Wollen auf keinen Fall blind bestellen.


----------



## Waldfabi (27. Januar 2016)

Moin die Herren,
wir haben im Januar reichlich WME´s aufgebaut.
Momentan pflegen wir gerade die Bestände in die EDV ein, damit euch euer Händler vor Ort auch mehr zur Verfügbarkeit sagen kann.
Rahmenrückstände sollten eigentlich auch alle aufgelöst sein.
Eventuell hängt da noch etwas auf dem Transportweg zum Händler, das kann ich aber von hier aus nicht nachvollziehen.



Duefi schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre es cool, wenn jemand ein Modell in "M" hätte.



Wir haben einiges an WME Händlern die die Räder natürlich auch als Tester oder Neurad vorrätig haben.

Im Bereich Esslingen müsst ich dir abklären,
wo wir da einen entsprechenden Händler haben.

In der Pfalz:
Rad und Sport Wettach
Edenkoben

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> wir haben im Januar reichlich WME´s aufgebaut.
> Momentan pflegen wir gerade die Bestände in die EDV ein, damit euch euer Händler vor Ort auch mehr zur Verfügbarkeit sagen kann.
> Rahmenrückstände sollten eigentlich auch alle aufgelöst sein.
> ...


 
...da sehe ich doch leichten Kerzenschein am Ende vom Tunnel  der Tag ist gerettet


----------



## Waldfabi (27. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...da sehe ich doch leichten Kerzenschein am Ende vom Tunnel  der Tag ist gerettet




Über welchen Händler hast du bestellt? 
Dann kann ich mal konkret nachsehen.


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Über welchen Händler hast du bestellt?
> Dann kann ich mal konkret nachsehen.


 Oh, das wäre lieb. Habe bei Radsport Fiedler in Schwäbisch Hall - Hessental bestellt.
Danke und Grüße,
Al


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (27. Januar 2016)

Ende letzter Woche ging bei uns das Rahmenkit an den Händler raus.
Das sollte eigentlich bei dem sein.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Ende letzter Woche ging bei uns das Rahmenkit an den Händler raus.
> Das sollte eigentlich bei dem sein.
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom


 
Wahnsinns Meldung!!! Ich Danke Dir, werde ich gleich mal anrufen


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2016)

Ab Freitag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines WME Carbon

...ok, vermutlich ohne Dämpfer was ich nicht ganz ok finde...


----------



## Duefi (27. Januar 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Wir haben einiges an WME Händlern die die Räder natürlich auch als Tester oder Neurad vorrätig haben.
> 
> Im Bereich Esslingen müsst ich dir abklären,
> wo wir da einen entsprechenden Händler haben.
> ...



Danke für Infos, Tom! Werde mal mit unserem Händler reden (Bike-Concept, Esslingen), ob er noch eins zum testen hernimmt.

Die Lieferfähigkeit bezieht sich auf beide Framekits, also Alu als auch Carbon?

Gruß


----------



## vicangp (27. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß, es gehört hier nicht rein, aber ich wollte keinen Thread dafür aufmachen. Suche nun schon seit einiger Zeit, die Modellpalette für das Jahr 2015 von Conway. Also sozusagen die Auslaufmodelle. Wurde da bisher nicht fündig. Daher meine Frage: Gab es 2015 auch schon ein 27,5 Carbon Race-Hardtail? Oder wurde das erst für 2016 vorgestellt? Vielleicht kann die Frage ja jemand beantworten!

Vielen Dank


----------



## ATw (27. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ab Freitag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines WME Carbon
> 
> ...ok, vermutlich ohne Dämpfer was ich nicht ganz ok finde...



Hast du ein Frameset?
Falls ja, bitte wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2016)

ATw schrieb:


> Hast du ein Frameset?
> Falls ja, bitte wiegen



Unbedingt! Habe ein Frameset in M - die Waage wird der erste Gang für das gute Stück. Durch die lange Wartezeit hat sich meine Endgewichtsvorstellung von 12 Kilo auf 11 Kilo reduziert. Mittlerweile nicht ganz unrealistisch, nur teurer als gedacht


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. Januar 2016)

Mein M Rahmen wog 2250 gr.
@SchrottRox 
11,.. kg sind sehr sportlich


----------



## ATw (27. Januar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Mein M Rahmen wog 2250 gr.
> @SchrottRox
> 11,.. kg sind sehr sportlich


Was war da alles dran? Steckachse, Dämpferschrauben, Innenlager, Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Schaltauge? Was war dran, was nicht?
Beste Grüße
Andi


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo Andi,
an meinem M Rahmen war nur das Dualplate abgeschraubt.
Mit Dämpfer, Innenlager, Steuersatz,
Rahmenschutz, Kettenstrebenschutz,
Fender und Steckachse lag das Gewicht bei ca. 3000 gr.


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Januar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Mein M Rahmen wog 2250 gr.
> @SchrottRox
> 11,.. kg sind sehr sportlich


 
Ja allerdings .  Rein rechnerisch (also alle Teile einzeln gewogen und Dein Rahmengewicht vorausgesetzt) liege ich bei 11,23 Kilo.
Das kommende Wochenende wird das schönste seit Langem - endlich aufbauen, dann bin ich mal gespannt was die Hängewaage spricht...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Januar 2016)

@SchrottRox ,
bitte den Aufbau posten


----------



## Biost0ne (28. Januar 2016)

Ich poste auch mein Abbau


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Januar 2016)

@Biost0ne ,
was sonst 

Habe meins nochmals gewogen:
14,10 kg mit Pedale


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Januar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @SchrottRox ,
> bitte den Aufbau posten


Geht klar


----------



## Waldfabi (28. Januar 2016)

vicangp schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es gehört hier nicht rein, aber ich wollte keinen Thread dafür aufmachen. Suche nun schon seit einiger Zeit, die Modellpalette für das Jahr 2015 von Conway. Also sozusagen die Auslaufmodelle. Wurde da bisher nicht fündig. Daher meine Frage: Gab es 2015 auch schon ein 27,5 Carbon Race-Hardtail? Oder wurde das erst für 2016 vorgestellt? Vielleicht kann die Frage ja jemand beantworten!
> 
> Vielen Dank



Ja, gab es.
Momentan sollten noch ein paar MLC 727 aus 2015 zu Sonderpreisen verfügbar sein.
Müsste dein Händler vor Ort mal nachsehen was genau noch an Lager ist.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (28. Januar 2016)

Duefi schrieb:


> Für meine Freundin steht ein neues Enduro an und wir haben das WME ins Auge gefasst. Unser Händler hat allerdings nur eins in L da, dass ihr einen Ticken zu groß ist und kann einen kleineren Rahmen erst ab April beschaffen.
> 
> Hat jemand im Großraum Stuttgart ein Rad in M und würde meine Freundin mal Probesitzen lassen?
> 
> Gruß aus Esslingen



Hab mich gestern und heute mal unserem Aussendienstler in der Region zusammentelefoniert.
So wie es aussieht schicken wir wohl einen Tester an KW Sports.
Setz dich doch mit denen mal in Verbindung, dann sollt´s auch mit der Probefahrt klappen.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Duefi (28. Januar 2016)

Cool, danke dir, Tom


----------



## LiteBeer (2. Februar 2016)

Duefi schrieb:


> Für meine Freundin steht ein neues Enduro an und wir haben das WME ins Auge gefasst. Unser Händler hat allerdings nur eins in L da, dass ihr einen Ticken zu groß ist und kann einen kleineren Rahmen erst ab April beschaffen.
> 
> Hat jemand im Großraum Stuttgart ein Rad in M und würde meine Freundin mal Probesitzen lassen?
> 
> Gruß aus Esslingen



Meine Freundin fährt bei 165cm ein S - das ist sicher nicht zu klein!
Wenn Euch der Weg an den Bodensee nicht zu weit ist: Kommt vorbei und probiert es aus.

Gruss Armin


----------



## Duefi (2. Februar 2016)

Hey Armin! Danke für das Angebot! 
Meine Freundin ist 175cm und das L nur minimal zu groß. S wird da wohl zu klein sein.

Gruß Chris


----------



## LiteBeer (2. Februar 2016)

Ok! Das ist ein Argument. Bin ja ein Freund kleiner Bikes, die sind einfach handlicher. Zu klein ist aber auch nix.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Stemminator (3. Februar 2016)

Hey, 
was für Hub Längen und Stützen habt ihr am WME?  Bin mir unsicher ob ich für meinen Aufbau eine RS Stealth in 430mm/150er Hub holen soll oder lieber auf die Standard große zurück greife,  wie sie auch an den fertig zu kaufenden Modellen montiert ist.... Bin 175cm und Besitze einen Rahmen in M.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Februar 2016)

@Stemminator,
welche Schrittlänge hast du ?
Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 83 cm bei einer Körpergröße von 176 cm.
Habe ebenfalls einen M Rahmen
und die Reverb Stealth mit 150 mm montiert.
Bei mir passt sie, kann aber nicht komplett in den Rahmen gesteckt werden!!!
Wenn du die Version mit Connectmajig verwendest muss sie mindestens 4 cm heraus stehen.
Bei der Standard Version sind es
nur ca. 3 cm (dieser Anschluss baut kürzer).


Wenn deine Schrittlänge kürzer als 81cm ist, wird es eher nicht mit der 150er Variante funktionieren.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Februar 2016)

Mal geduscht und paar Teile getauscht. 14,2kg


----------



## bansaiman (5. Februar 2016)

kann es sei, dass die untere Dämfperaufnahme beim Rad nen SChraubendurchmesser von 6mm und nicht 8mm hat?

Denn mein Dämpfer hat dort longitudinales Spiel :-( Buchsen sitzen straff im Dämpfer und gleitlager auch. Daher uss die Schraube zu klein sein für die 22,2*8mm Buchsen.
Hatte bisher sonst wohl übersehen, dass die untere Aufnahme andere Maße hat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Februar 2016)

Die untere Dämpferaufnahme hat einen
Schraubendurchmesser von 8 mm !


----------



## bansaiman (5. Februar 2016)

Na toll,warum hab ich dann Spiel? :/


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. Februar 2016)

Bei mir auch kein Spiel. Evtl ist die schraube minimal zu klein. Meß mal alles genau aus.


----------



## Waldfabi (5. Februar 2016)

Wenn du das Rad ohne Dual-Plate fährst, muss da eine Distanzscheibe unter die Schraube, damit die "zieht".


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Waldfabi (5. Februar 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern und heute mal unserem Aussendienstler in der Region zusammentelefoniert.
> So wie es aussieht schicken wir wohl einen Tester an KW Sports.
> Setz dich doch mit denen mal in Verbindung, dann sollt´s auch mit der Probefahrt klappen.
> 
> ...




Am Dienstag steht ein Alu 1027 in M bei KW Sport.
Viel Spaß beim Testen.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## bansaiman (5. Februar 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Wenn du das Rad ohne Dual-Plate fährst, muss da eine Distanzscheibe unter die Schraube, damit die "zieht".
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom




1) Hab ich
2) sagte ich longitudinal, also der Länge/ der hubrichtung des Dämpfer s nach und nicht seitlich.
Also wenn ich's Rad hebe,geht der hinter Bau noch was weiter runter und Dämpfer hat Spiel schönes klackern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertRaccoon (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mir ein WME zulegen und weiß nicht genau welche Größe! 
Ich bin 169cm groß und Schrittlänge von 83cm.  Soll ich da die 41 nehmen oder die 44?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (9. Februar 2016)

Gute Frage!
Probefahrt notwendig.
Ich würde zu 44 = M tendieren mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## bansaiman (9. Februar 2016)

BertRaccoon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir ein WME zulegen und weiß nicht genau welche Größe!
> Ich bin 169cm groß und Schrittlänge von 83cm.  Soll ich da die 41 nehmen oder die 44?




Würde ich auch denken. Woher kommst du? Im Raum Bonn Köln kann ich dir je probefahrt anbieten


----------



## BertRaccoon (9. Februar 2016)

Komme aus den Raum Magdeburg, also sagt ihr ehr 44! Hatte ich mir fast gedacht.
Mit Probe fahren ist immer so eine Sache, weil die Bikes meistens nie bei einen Händler hier stehen.


----------



## Stemminator (9. Februar 2016)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Würde ich auch denken. Woher kommst du? Im Raum Bonn Köln kann ich dir je probefahrt anbieten


 
Komme aus 53894 Mechernich.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Februar 2016)

Bin 1,70 und fahr m


----------



## Stemminator (10. Februar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Stemminator,
> welche Schrittlänge hast du ?
> Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 83 cm bei einer Körpergröße von 176 cm.
> Habe ebenfalls einen M Rahmen
> ...



Danke,  du hast mir schon geholfen.  Werde das WME vom bekannten Probe fahren,  der hat die 380er mit 125mm Hub verbaut und dann entscheiden.  Dann kann ich auch gleich mal wegen der Vorbau Länge und dem Lenker Rise schauen.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Februar 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Danke,  du hast mir schon geholfen.  Werde das WME vom bekannten Probe fahren,  der hat die 380er mit 125mm Hub verbaut und dann entscheiden.  Dann kann ich auch gleich mal wegen der Vorbau Länge und dem Lenker Rise schauen.



 Nachbar: )

Also willst du auch noch eins zulegen? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt: -)

Oder nur Herr bertraccoon?


----------



## Stemminator (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir schon "blind"  einen gebrauchten WME Alu Rahmen zugelegt und bin quasi in den letzten Zügen der Teile Beschaffung für den Aufbau. Bin noch etwas verunsichert was den Vorbau/Lenker und die Sattelstütze angeht.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Februar 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Ich habe mir schon "blind"  einen gebrauchten WME Alu Rahmen zugelegt und bin quasi in den letzten Zügen der Teile Beschaffung für den Aufbau. Bin noch etwas verunsichert was den Vorbau/Lenker und die Sattelstütze angeht.



Vorbau

Den twinworks, der hier schon vorgeschlagen wurde ;-)

Lenker entweder nen vector oder spann vibrocore mal anschauen,ödet je der genau heißt : -D bei Canon kann ich den answer protaper sl empfehlen.ist nämlich auch nicht so teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertRaccoon (10. Februar 2016)

Also wollt bloß mal Rückmeldung geben, habe heute bestellt in Größe 44.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Februar 2016)

BertRaccoon schrieb:


> Also wollt bloß mal Rückmeldung geben, habe heute bestellt in Größe 44.



Was hast bezahlt?


----------



## BertRaccoon (10. Februar 2016)

200eu Anzahlung


----------



## Stemminator (10. Februar 2016)

Lenker und Vorbau kommen von Anvl,  bin mir nur noch nicht wegen der Vorbau länge und der Rise vom Lenker.


----------



## kopis (10. Februar 2016)

das hab ich auch gemacht....blind eine WME Alu Rahmen in L gekauft


----------



## Beppe (10. Februar 2016)

Sneak preview   









© Radde


----------



## Stemminator (10. Februar 2016)

Hau raus das Ding!


----------



## Beppe (10. Februar 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hau raus das Ding!




Versuche morgen paar Bilder zu machen.


----------



## bansaiman (11. Februar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Versuche morgen paar Bilder zu machen.



Den Monarch Plus raus? Find ich jut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (11. Februar 2016)

Weiß jemand ob ein ccdb air in den Alu Rahmen passt? Welche Dämpfer Empfehlungen gibt es denn sonst statt des M+ ?


----------



## Beppe (11. Februar 2016)

kopis schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ein ccdb air in den Alu Rahmen passt? Welche Dämpfer Empfehlungen gibt es denn sonst statt des M+ ?


Der Inline passt, aber du meinst bestimmt den piggy... Bilder hat hier mal jemand gepostet.
Ein Vivid Air passt auch.


----------



## bansaiman (12. Februar 2016)

kopis schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ein ccdb air in den Alu Rahmen passt? Welche Dämpfer Empfehlungen gibt es denn sonst statt des M+ ?



Also mcleod king can,Monarch plus, vivid air, vector hlr coil, marzocchi 053 und dvo jade passen


----------



## Stemminator (12. Februar 2016)

Hier kennt sich nicht zufällig jemand mit Grafik Programmen aus und hat Lust/Zeit ein paar Custom Decals für das WME zu entwerfen?


----------



## SchrottRox (12. Februar 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hier kennt sich nicht zufällig jemand mit Grafik Programmen aus und hat Lust/Zeit ein paar Custom Decals für das WME zu entwerfen?


 
Was schwebt Dir vor? Bei mir ist halt immer die Zeit das Problem, aber wenn Du schon klare Vorstellungen hast und es nicht schon gestern brauchst, dann kann ich gerne helfen.
Ausreichend als Vorschlag wäre z.B. eine (Hand-)Skizze...


----------



## bansaiman (12. Februar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Was schwebt Dir vor? Bei mir ist halt immer die Zeit das Problem, aber wenn Du schon klare Vorstellungen hast und es nicht schon gestern brauchst, dann kann ich gerne helfen.
> Ausreichend als Vorschlag wäre z.B. eine (Hand-)Skizze...



Da wäre ich ggf auch dabei. aber wahrscheinlich eher als konsument :-D falls ich ideen habe, schicke ich sie natürlich laiengezeichnet ein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (12. Februar 2016)

Hat im Gegenzug einer Connections zu einem Folienplotter?


----------



## Beppe (12. Februar 2016)

Fragt doch mal den Leichtsinnigen, wo der seine Grappabiker Decals machen lassen hat.
Ansonsten User Schneidwerk hier im Forum.


----------



## SchrottRox (12. Februar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal den Leichtsinnigen, wo der seine Grappabiker Decals machen lassen hat.
> Ansonsten User Schneidwerk hier im Forum.


...der bin doch ich 
Wir haben die Bäpper damals (glaube ich) bei Folienplot24 machen lassen. War aber nicht sehr günstig...vielleicht haben wir auch nur zuviele machen lassen, ist schon ne Weile her


----------



## Stemminator (12. Februar 2016)

Genau,  Schneidwerk wäre die Adresse! Hatte ihn mal angetextet,  scheint sehr kompetent zu sein.  Hab leider keine Ahnung von Grafik Programmen, sind ja doch recht Komplex.


----------



## Beppe (12. Februar 2016)

Ach ja, bitte Alias umbenennen damit so etwas nicht nochmal passiert


----------



## kopis (12. Februar 2016)

passt der CCDB Air mit XV Kammer ? Der Inline passt ja nur verkehrt herum in den Rahmen....scheidet aus!


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Februar 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1920207?in=set
> 
> Also der passt so halbwegs. Ich mein jemand hat auch nen Fox X2 drin, der ist ja auch recht voluminös.


der fox x2 hat eine wesentlich kleinere aircan wie der ccdba. Wenn also der x2 hier rein passt, dann heist das nicht das der cc gut passt ;-).wer hat sich das wme denn mit 36er fox aufgebaut. Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mein fritzz dazu verwende. Vorrausgesetzt das wme gefällt mir auf der probefahrt.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Februar 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> der fox x2 hat eine wesentlich kleinere aircan wie der ccdba. Wenn also der x2 hier rein passt, dann heist das nicht das der cc gut passt ;-).wer hat sich das wme denn mit 36er fox aufgebaut. Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mein fritzz dazu verwende. Vorrausgesetzt das wme gefällt mir auf der probefahrt.




Keine Ahnung.würde aber auch je diamond oder die neue durolux r2c2 mit in deine Auswahl nehmen.letztere bekommt man aus Spanien inkl.Porto für knapp unter 500 Euro.werde die mir vllt auch für reine shuttle Zeit gönnen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. Februar 2016)

Die neue Lyrik 180 DPA passt ebenfalls zum WME!


----------



## kopis (13. Februar 2016)

Die kleine Schwester yari hab ich verbaut und passt hervorragend dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. Februar 2016)

Da mir schon ein paar mal die Kette vom kleinen Blatt gefallen ist und sich verklemmt hat, habe ich nun dieses Teil angebaut.


----------



## CIRE. (23. Februar 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> der fox x2 hat eine wesentlich kleinere aircan wie der ccdba. Wenn also der x2 hier rein passt, dann heist das nicht das der cc gut passt ;-).wer hat sich das wme denn mit 36er fox aufgebaut. Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mein fritzz dazu verwende. Vorrausgesetzt das wme gefällt mir auf der probefahrt.



Hi, also ich hab das alu in L mit 36er und FloatX (beides 2016) aufgebaut. Musste aber das der Dämpfer reinpasst, die Wippe bearbeiten..


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Februar 2016)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Hi, also ich hab das alu in L mit 36er und FloatX (beides 2016) aufgebaut. Musste aber das der Dämpfer reinpasst, die Wippe bearbeiten..


wir reden vom x2 und nicht vom normalen float x ?


----------



## CIRE. (23. Februar 2016)

Ich zitierte dich auch und bin auf das 'wer hat das wme mit 36er aufgebaut' eingegangen.. Hab dann einfach dazugeschriebn das der floatX nicht ohne weiteres passt. Den X2 hab ich leider noch bei keinem gesehen..


----------



## Stemminator (23. Februar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Da mir schon ein paar mal die Kette vom kleinen Blatt gefallen ist und sich verklemmt hat, habe ich nun dieses Teil angebaut.



Wollte zur Shaman Draft X greifen,  leider ist die aktuell recht rar... :/


----------



## CIRE. (8. März 2016)

Hat jemand Ahnung von den Geo Daten vom XL Rahmen der ja mit den 2017er modellen kommen soll?
Jedenfalls wirds nur n Alu WME in XL geben


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. März 2016)

Mal ein Bild. Hat jemand den Inline mal im Alu probiert, passt der? Im Carbon ja leider nicht, so das es Sinn macht.


----------



## Beppe (9. März 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild. Hat jemand den Inline mal im Alu probiert, passt der? Im Carbon ja leider nicht, so das es Sinn macht.



Wie fährt sich das bike mit dem Vorbau?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. März 2016)

Anderst aber schon besser. Man muss aber seinen Fahrststill anpassen und der Reach sollte von der Norm abweichen. Also am besten immer eine Nummer größer wählen. 
Am meisten merke ich den effekt an richtig steilen Stellen, das kommt dir dann alles auf einmal so flach vor. Man hängt nicht mehr so auf der Gabel und ist zentraler im Rad. Nachteil ist halt dann auf flacherne Strecken das man mit dem Körperschwerpunkt mehr nach vorne muss um mehr druck auf das Voderrad zu bekommen.
Ist aber nur eine Gewöhnungssache und nach der zweiten Tour schon viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (10. März 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild. Hat jemand den Inline mal im Alu probiert, passt der? Im Carbon ja leider nicht, so das es Sinn macht.



Welche Dämpfer kämen für dich noch in Frage? 
Bzw mal über ein kolbentuning bei mst nachgedacht?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. März 2016)

Ist ja noch nicht käuflich der neue Kolben. Kommt aber wenn es so weit ist. Ist ja nicht so das der Monarch schlecht ist, hab ja schon den Stack angepasst.
Der Inline bietet halt alles an Enstelloptionen was man so braucht um sein Fahrwerk optimal anzupassen ohne jedes mal den Dämpfer zu zerlegen. Bin ihn ja schon gefahren im Kumpel seinem Rad und da hat er mir sehr gut gefallen. Versuch macht Klug.


----------



## bansaiman (10. März 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ist ja noch nicht käuflich der neue Kolben. Kommt aber wenn es so weit ist. Ist ja nicht so das der Monarch schlecht ist, hab ja schon den Stack angepasst.
> Der Inline bietet halt alles an Enstelloptionen was man so braucht um sein Fahrwerk optimal anzupassen ohne jedes mal den Dämpfer zu zerlegen. Bin ihn ja schon gefahren im Kumpel seinem Rad und da hat er mir sehr gut gefallen. Versuch macht Klug.



Bin ja leider schon mehr Dämpfer gefahren als mir lieb sind bzw genug Leute,die Verschiedenes fahren 
Würde mich nur nicht so an dem ccdb festbeißen. Inline haben ja ziemlich oft defekte.
Wenn man ihn selbst servicen kann bzw nicht zu bos schickt, ist der kirk genial.und noch immer günstiger als ein float x Evol.

Habe als coil inzwischen nen jade und der fühlt sich super an.daher ist deren Monarch Konkurrent topaz  sicher auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Stemminator (10. März 2016)

Bekommt man eigentlich "problemlos" Coil Dämpfer montiert?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. März 2016)

LRS Update.


----------



## snooze (11. März 2016)

oh, was ist das Feines? Kann die Felge nicht erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. März 2016)

DT Swiss XM481


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. März 2016)

Heute die erste Tour mit dem neuen LRS gefahren.
Hans Dampf in 2,35  hat deutlich mehr Grip.
XM481 
Gewicht des LRS 1716 Gramm.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (14. März 2016)

Dann zeige ich hier mal auch noch mein WME, damit ich nicht immer nur mitlese.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. März 2016)

Heute den neuen LRS nochmals zentriert und auf tubeless umgerüstet.
13,40 kg mit Pedale und Lyrik 180 DPA.
35 mm breite Felgen


----------



## snooze (14. März 2016)

die Laufräder gefallen mir gut. Wo hast du die her? Preis?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. März 2016)

@snooze,
ich habe mir die einzelnen Komponenten bei verschiedenen Anbietern bestellt und den LRS selbst zusammen gebaut.
DT Swiss 240S Naben 390,00 Euro
DT Swiss XM 481 Felgen 170,00 Euro
DT Swiss Competition Speichen 45,00 Euro


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich "problemlos" Coil Dämpfer montiert?



Oh,noch immer keiner was dazu gesagt hier ;-)
Ja,hab nen vector hlr und nen jade coil dringehabt.passt auch von der progression: )


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. März 2016)

Vivid passt auch


----------



## Waldfabi (25. März 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich "problemlos" Coil Dämpfer montiert?



Wir hatten mal mit dem RS Kage experimentiert.
Da war es ziemlich eng. Mit 400er Feder ging der Dämpfer über 5 Ecken rein.
Dickere/Härtere Federn haben aber nimmer gepasst.

RS hat aber auch recht voluminöse Federn....

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2016)

Richtig rs ist da zu fett.der Rest tut's aber.und der Vektor hlr hat nen mega langen piggy. Kann nur sein,dass das Ventil etwas geschliffen werden muss.aber sonst ging's und der jade passt mit dem breiten Behälter auch super in der 160mm Position.werde die andere die tage ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (26. März 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Art Explosion Zeichnung vom Hinterbau?


----------



## C.Hill (26. März 2016)

ja, hier: Seite 8 post #183


----------



## Stemminator (26. März 2016)

Oh nein, jetzt habe ich vergessen die Nr.  21 zwischen die Lager zu setzen....

Was für eine Funktion haben die Scheiben eigentlich,  bevor ich jetzt die Lager wieder vernichte?


----------



## C.Hill (26. März 2016)

ja, wenn die fehlen verspannst du die Lager beim Anziehen der Schraube gegeneinander. Die Aussenringe der Lager stützen sich am Bund in der Kettenstrabe ab, die Innenringe haben nix zum Abstützen. Wenn du die Schraube richtig anziehst dreht sich das Lager nicht mehr.
Ergo: die muss rein, sonst sind die Lager bald hinüber... Die Scheibe fehlte bei meinem übrigens ab Werk.


----------



## Stemminator (26. März 2016)

Kacke....Also neue Lager ordern...   Die schwarzen Scheiben die bei dir fehlten,  waren bei mir auch nicht dabei.  Irgendwie fehlen generell ein paar Scheibchen die auf der Explosionszeichnung sind.

Der Beschichter hat auch ganze Arbeit geleistet und mangelhaft angeklebt...


----------



## odoubleyou (27. März 2016)

Hi
Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Fox Float x2 und oder der Fox Float x Evol ins wme Carbon passt ?
Danke und Gruß Oli


----------



## bansaiman (27. März 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Hi
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Fox Float x2 und oder der Fox Float x Evol ins wme Carbon passt ?
> Danke und Gruß Oli




Also bei der Auswahl der anderen Dämpfer, die serienmäßig verbaut sind und heir gerade bestätigt wurden, kannst du beim Float X blind von einem Ja ausgehen....X2 weiß ich nicht.
Aber, wenn du ihn vorsichtig ohne montagspuren verbaust und nicht benutzt und dreckig machst, kannst du ihn jja eh zurückschicken. HAst im Inet ja deine paar Wochen rückgaberecht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2016)

X2 passt nicht ohne Berbeitung der Wippe. Wurde schon von jemanden gemacht.


----------



## odoubleyou (27. März 2016)

Der x2 wäre mir eigentlich lieber weil ich das bike eher abfahrtsorientiert aufbaue, aber rum pfriemeln will ich daran auch nicht.
Vielleicht kann sich hier jemand zu Wort melden der die genannten Dämpfer verbaut hat.
Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (27. März 2016)

Muss es denn ein float2 sein? 
Alternative wäre ,guter günstiger Luft Dämpfer und für harte touren nen coil mit leichter feder. 
Hab nen manitou mcleod kingcan und nen neuen DVO jade für 450 geschossen. Insgesamt gleicher Preis und ich hab nen Ersatz,falls einer mal zum Service oder Garantie muss ;-)
Käme das vllt in Frage?


----------



## odoubleyou (28. März 2016)

Da ich mit dem Float x2 und dem Float x Evol sehr zufrieden bin möchte ich auch passend zu der Fox 36 170mm 2016er den passenden Dämpfer haben.
Die anderen Sachen funktionieren bestimmt auch sehr gut da möchte ich nicht widersprechen.
Gruß Oli


----------



## bansaiman (28. März 2016)

oder ippe bearbeiten...geht mit richtigem werkzeug auch schnell von Hand, Ding ist ja so massiv, da ist noch raum


----------



## C.Hill (28. März 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Kacke....Also neue Lager ordern...   Die schwarzen Scheiben die bei dir fehlten,  waren bei mir auch nicht dabei.  Irgendwie fehlen generell ein paar Scheibchen die auf der Explosionszeichnung sind.
> 
> Der Beschichter hat auch ganze Arbeit geleistet und mangelhaft angeklebt...



das täuscht evtl.: die schwarzen Scheiben zwischen Sitzstrebe und Lager sind zweiteilig: Aluscheibe + Gummidichtung. Die Gummidichtlippe kann man abnehmen.


----------



## CIRE. (28. März 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Hi
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Fox Float x2 und oder der Fox Float x Evol ins wme Carbon passt ?
> Danke und Gruß Oli



Hab die wippe so bearbeiten müssen um den 2016er Float X evol einbauen zu können. (Beide einstellungen, 160/170)
1. Foto Orignal
2. Foto bearbeitet


----------



## odoubleyou (29. März 2016)

Ok danke schön , 
Hast du das abdrehen lassen oder von Hand gedremelt?
Sieht ordentlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CIRE. (29. März 2016)

Jap mit dem Dremel bearbeitet und mit schwarz/matt lackiert


----------



## bansaiman (29. März 2016)

CIRE. schrieb:


> Jap mit dem Dremel bearbeitet und mit schwarz/matt lackiert



Kenne die Suppe von unten nicht ;-)
Wo genau hast du was weggenommen? Die große Gründung am Lager war ja sicher schon dran ;-)


----------



## CIRE. (30. März 2016)

Die Kante abgeflacht um in die 170mm einstellung nach hinten zu kommmen und die Ecke zwischen dem Lager und der Dämpferaufnahme.. Vom Fox das Eyelet ist einfach massiver u steht an dieser Kante an wenn man Ihn in die 170er Stellung bringen will und eben der Abstand von Behälter und Eyelet ist noch weit wie von anderen Dämpfern un somit war diese Kante auch im Weg.
Hab leider kein Foto mehr wo es nach dem bearbeiten unlackiert war.


----------



## Stemminator (1. April 2016)

Hallo, 
habe da mal eine Frage zum Thema Steuersatz + WME + Pike.  Würde gerne einen Reset Racing Steuersatz verbauen und bin mir unsicher wegen der ein aufhöre,  lieber einen der Flach einbaut oder einen der etwas höher kommt? 

Lg


----------



## Beppe (1. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe da mal eine Frage zum Thema Steuersatz + WME + Pike.  Würde gerne einen Reset Racing Steuersatz verbauen und bin mir unsicher wegen der ein aufhöre,  lieber einen der Flach einbaut oder einen der etwas höher kommt?
> 
> Lg



Ich hab einen Acros montiert und bin geheilt. Das untere Lager drehte sich schon nach keinen 700km (mit vielen Tiefenmetern, so gut wie kein Regen) schwer. Ersatz gabs von Acros schnell und unbürokratisch. Der Acros hat weniger Einpresstiefe als der originale, mitgelieferte. Je mehr Einpresstiefe desto besser verteilen sich die auftretenden Kräfte.


----------



## Switzer (2. April 2016)

Servus zusammen,

ich stelle mich mal kurz vor, da ich in dem Threat etwas aktiver werden will.

Denn ich habe jetzt einen WME Alu Rahmen ... wuhu.

Ich habe gleich eine Frage, da ich die mit der SuFu nicht beantwortet bekommen habe:
Welche Erfahrung bzw. Unzerscheide gibt es bei der RS Gabel Pike RCT3 27,5" DP 160 *ML* zu *MU*? (Achse light vs ultimate)
Ich würde zur light tendieren, um das Gewicht etwas im Zaum zu halten.


Warum baue ich mir ein Bike auf:
Mein altes Canyon Nerve von 2010 ist langsam komplett durch.

Plan:
Gabel RS Pike RCT3 DP (noch offen), Dämpfer RS Monarch+, LRS Mavic Crossroc (die sind akt am Hardtail, sollten aber fürs erste reichen), Sram Guide R Bremse, Sram 2x10 Antriebsstrang (mix aus GX und X9 Komponenten), RS Reverb 150mm
*Mir fehlt die Schraube für den Umwerfer. Hat jemand einen Tipp, welche ich da genau benötige, und woher man so etwas bekommt?

Schöne Grüße aus München,
Simon


----------



## -habicht- (7. April 2016)

Vorschlag zum Plan: Gabel Manitou Mattoc Pro, Dämpfer Manitou Mc Leod ; ) 

bansaiman wird sicher noch was dazu sagen xD

Bezüglich der Schraube probier es doch mal über Conway, ist ja original Ersatzteil.


----------



## harandre (7. April 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472772
> ... und Lyrik 180 DPA.



Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten WME Alu geholt und will eine Lyrik 180 SA einbauen. Wie hoch wird denn das Tretlager dann? Lenkwinkel ~-1° gegenüber der standard Geometrie?

Hätte auch noch eine Frage zur Kinematik: zu der 160mm Einstellung findet man ja etwas auf linkage design; ändert sich da (vor allem bez. Progression) in der 170mm Einstellung viel?
Wäre auch für einen link dankbar, falls das schon diskutiert wurde.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (7. April 2016)

Wie siehts mitm WME 29 aus? Gibts was neues?


----------



## Stemminator (8. April 2016)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mitm WME 29 aus? Gibts was neues?



Bisher leider nicht,  aber bald kommen ja die ersten Events/Messen.  

Dumdidim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (8. April 2016)

Vor Finale haben noch paar neue Parts ans Bike gefunden.


----------



## Stemminator (11. April 2016)

Baust du die Bremsgriffe noch um?

Wie sind die Anzugsmomente für die Schrauben am Rahmen für den Horstlink usw?


----------



## Beppe (11. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Baust du die Bremsgriffe noch um?
> 
> Wie sind die Anzugsmomentefür die Schrauben am Rahmen für den Horstlink usw?


Hatte ich zwzeitlich kurz im Auge, dann aber verworfen. Die Hebel sind gar nicht soooo übel.

Die Drehmomente wurden schon mal gepostet, hab sie aber gerade nicht zur Hand. Ich hab keinen Drehmomentschlüssel und ziehe im Zweifelsfall lieber weniger fest an, wichtig ist m.E. ein gezielter, dosierter Einsatz von Schraubensicherung.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Baust du die Bremsgriffe noch um?
> 
> Wie sind die Anzugsmomente für die Schrauben am Rahmen für den Horstlink usw?


----------



## Stemminator (13. April 2016)

Komme leider mit den Hebeln nicht klar,  daher werde ich die Saint Hebel nutzen.  

Danke für die Drehmoment Werte!

So Steuersatz ist drin,  werde am WE mal weiter aufbauen.  Hoffe der Vorbau kommt bald mal...


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. April 2016)

Weil ich es noch nirgends gefunden habe:
Wie lange gibt es eigentlich Garantie auf den Rahmen, ALU und Carbon?
Was wiegt der ALU-Rahmen?


----------



## bansaiman (21. April 2016)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Weil ich es noch nirgends gefunden habe:
> Wie lange gibt es eigentlich Garantie auf den Rahmen, ALU und Carbon?
> Was wiegt der ALU-Rahmen?



Gibt Bilder in der gewichte Rubrik


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. April 2016)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Gibt Bilder in der gewichte Rubrik


Aber eher unter "Geheim", oder wo? Man findet weder unter conway, noch unter wme irgendeinen Eintrag in der Gewichte-Datenbank. Das Gewicht vom Carbon in M habe ich hier im Forum gesehen. Alu in L wäre schön.
Mich wundert, dass beim 827 in Carbon "ab 12,9 kg" steht und beim Alu mit exakt gleicher Ausstattung "ab 13,1 kg". Weshalb sollte man dann 800€ mehr ausgeben. Das wären teuere 200g.
Selbst wenn dieses Minimalgewicht für Größe S gilt, wäre es immer noch extrem leicht, wenn ich sehe, dass der Carbonrahmen in M ca. 2126 g wiegt. In dem Federwegsbereich habe ich noch keinen Alurahmen unter 3200 g gefunden. Beim Rahmenset steht ab 3300 g, was realistisch wäre. Aber woher kommt beim Komplettbike 827 der geringe Unterschied?


----------



## bansaiman (21. April 2016)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Aber eher unter "Geheim", oder wo? Man findet weder unter conway, noch unter wme irgendeinen Eintrag in der Gewichte-Datenbank. Das Gewicht vom Carbon in M habe ich hier im Forum gesehen. Alu in L wäre schön.
> Mich wundert, dass beim 827 in Carbon "ab 12,9 kg" steht und beim Alu mit exakt gleicher Ausstattung "ab 13,1 kg". Weshalb sollte man dann 800€ mehr ausgeben. Das wären teuere 200g.
> Selbst wenn dieses Minimalgewicht für Größe S gilt, wäre es immer noch extrem leicht, wenn ich sehe, dass der Carbonrahmen in M ca. 2126 g wiegt. In dem Federwegsbereich habe ich noch keinen Alurahmen unter 3200 g gefunden. Beim Rahmenset steht ab 3300 g, was realistisch wäre. Aber woher kommt beim Komplettbike 827 der geringe Unterschied?



Finde es leider auch nicht mehr...aber erinnert mich an irgendwas zwischen 3,3 und 3,4 für m in Alu.

Gewichtsangaben von Herstellern für kompletträder sind hier,wie immer,mit Vorsicht zu genießen und weit aus der theoretischen Ecke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (22. April 2016)

Vermutlich haben die bei der Gewichtsangabe des Komplettbikes einfach 1 kg unterschlagen. Kann ja  mal vorkommen.
Mist. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem komfortabel ausgelegten Rahmen mit 160/170 mm Federweg, der komplett aufgebaut unter 13 kg wiegt und <4000 EUR kostet. Mit dem ALU-Rahmen wird das wieder kaum machbar.

Wie sind eigentlich die Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem WME Carbon? Halten die Lager(-sitze)? Gibt es erste Rahmenbrüche? Gibt es ständige Knackgeräusche? Das Ding ist ja schon extrem leicht mit 2126 g.


----------



## bansaiman (22. April 2016)

Also entweder Carbon WME, Range c auslaufmodell oder ein neues capra CF rahmenset ausm Bikemarkt aufbauen.

Das Coal hat nen Alu rahmen in M mit 2900 gramm. HOlst du dir diese Ausführung in scharz anadosiert anstatt pulver und tauschst noch den Lenker und Vorbau gegen nen carbon race face sixc oder protaper sl und vorbau Megaforce 2 oder den von alutech twinworks. Dann hast auch deine 13 Kilo. und genau 4000
Strive würde ich auslassenn wegen des Shifters, der oft mucken macht.

http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epages/62262325.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62262325/Products/880002

transition patrol hat 3150 mit steckachse, also nur 200 leichter als WME.
COAL oder PAtrol wäre wahrscheinlich meine Wahl, würde mir das WME geklaut und ich hätte gerade das GEld ;-)


----------



## GoldenerGott (22. April 2016)

Ich lege vor Allem Wert auf einen Rahmen, der nicht bricht. Ich hatte da schon ziemlich viel Pech und habe leider aktuell nicht mehr die Möglichkeit mal schnell 2000 EUR oder mehr für einen neuen Rahmen locker zu machen. Ich habe aber noch Zeit, da momentan meine alten Bikes noch ordentlich funktionieren. Wenn ich bis nächstes Jahr nichts passendes gefunden habe, könnte ich ein altes Bike schlachten. Dann würde mein Budget auch für das WME in Carbon reichen. Ich müsste mich dann halt eine Weile mit alten Bremsen und 1x10 zufrieden geben.
Ein WME Carbon 827 als Auslaufmodell wäre nächsten Sommer vielleicht auch möglich.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. April 2016)

@harandre,
ich fahre das WME mit der Lyrik 180 DPA.
Tretlagerhöhe ca. 352mm.
Hatte davor die Pike 160 DPA verbaut.
Mit der Pike benötigte ich die Absenkung nicht unbedingt.
Aber mit der Lyrik 180  schon

Mein Fazit zur Lyrik 180 DPA  im WME:
Passt perfekt.


----------



## Deleted387192 (24. April 2016)

Moin, sagt mal hat jemand den Trail King reifen vom WME auf der e1900 felge tubeless dicht bekommen? Der sitzt auch bei 2 bar noch so locker auf der Felge dass ich ihn seitlich eindrücken kann ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. April 2016)

352mm ist aber schon sehr hoch. Ich hab mit 26zoll 335mm. Steh nicht so auf hohe Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (24. April 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> 352mm ist aber schon sehr hoch. Ich hab mit 26zoll 335mm. Steh nicht so auf hohe Räder.


Welches 26“ Bike vergleichst du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. April 2016)

ja meins halt


----------



## Beppe (24. April 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> ja meins halt


Hatte ich ähnlich aufgebaut, funzt nicht. In Ausgesetztem Gelände setzt das KB, in ausgewaschenen Trails oder tech Uphills die Pedale auf.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. April 2016)

haha wenn du meinst,ich hab bis jetzt null probleme. Vieleicht fahr ich einfach anderst wie du.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2016)

...als...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. April 2016)

euch würd ich gern mal fahren sehen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. April 2016)

Bis jetzt war es ganz angenehm hier!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2016)

...sorry, das ist schon fliegen...du fährst vielleicht noch....opel?;-)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. April 2016)

oh man bist du erwachsen, was für ein spruch. du musst mit sowas warscheinlich dein ganzen leben kompensieren.
außerderm hat dich eh keiner gefragt.
und es zu pauschalisieren, nur weil es bei dem beppe nicht funktioniert ist auch käse.


----------



## C.Hill (24. April 2016)

der Eine kann mit 335 umgehen der Andere nicht. Funzt nicht stimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2016)

Ja, ich hab hier gerade ein Abo auf Witzkobolde und andere Clownavatarfrühstücker laufen, schlimm?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. April 2016)

wie lächerlich was besseres fällt dir nicht ein.


----------



## Deleted387192 (24. April 2016)

Und ich dachte hier könnteman sich Tipps und Ideen holen


----------



## Beppe (24. April 2016)

Ich hab mit den 26“ Aufbau auch ne zeitlang schön geredet, bis wir unseren Dolomitifreeride gefahren sind.
Natürlich geht 26“ wenn man bereit ist, laufend Bodenkontakt zu riskieren und sich an beschriebenen uphills und Rinnen nur kickenderweise fortzubewegen.

Richtig gut funzt 26“ aber wenn man ein schön hartes Setup fährt, den FW nicht nutzt, mit Sag gegen null und 165er Kurbel.


----------



## C.Hill (25. April 2016)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte hier könnteman sich Tipps und Ideen holen


 
Stimmt, es gibt hier in der Tat den ein oder anderen guten Tipp und ich hoffe dass das so weiter geht.

Manche Themen sind leider nicht mit ja oder nein zu beantworten und arten regelmäßig aus, egal wo man hinschaut.

26" oder 27,5" bzw. 335mm oder 350mm ist das beste Beispiel: Der eine fährt 20% SAG der nächste mehr, 170mm oder 175mm Kurbel, ne Mattoc die mit IRT viel höher im FW steht, dickere Reifen, Einsatzbereich...

Bin das WME auch ne Zeit lang 26" gefahren und war zufrieden. Ich aber nicht in den Dolomiten sondern nur im Schwarzwald. Was auch immer das heißt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. April 2016)

Neue Reifen, der Sommer kann kommen




Tretlagerhöhe nun 353mm.
Wahrscheinlich unfahrbar


----------



## CIRE. (26. April 2016)

Frage zum Radstand:
Wieviel habt ihr denn gemessen?
Large hat lt. Tabelle ja 1210mm

Ich hab (mehrmals) gemessen 1230mm mit der Fox Float 36 160mm.
Kann da soviel um sein zur originalausstattung mit der Pike? Sind ja doch 2cm.


----------



## Deleted387192 (27. April 2016)

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. April 2016)

Soll ich haha. Kommt auch immer auf den Vorlauf der Gabel an. Mit meiner mattoc hab ich 1187mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. April 2016)

@CIRE. 
Radstand an meinem “M“ Rahmen mit Lyrik 180 DPA = 1199mm.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. April 2016)

Unfahrbar viel zu lang kommt man gar nicht mehr um die Ecke.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. April 2016)

@Ghost-Boy,
korrekt, ist viel zu lang bzw. hoch und dadurch eigentlich unfahrbar 
Aber mit 30% Sag an Gabel und Dämpfer einfach nur ein Traum


----------



## Deleted387192 (27. April 2016)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten...


Und für's ignorieren. Schlimmer als die liteviller geht's nicht mehr-dachte ich...


----------



## C.Hill (27. April 2016)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Und für's ignorieren. Schlimmer als die liteviller geht's nicht mehr-dachte ich...


was war nochmal deine Frage ???? (=Spaß)

Die Conti schlappen hab ich gleich verkauft. Liegen mir nicht. Und Conti tubeless ging bei mir in der Vergangenheit schief.
Die Felge ist hat nur 22mm breit, dass könnte immer problematisch sein bei dicken Pneus.

Von denen die hier regelmäßig schreiben, fahren die meisten, wie ich gesehen habe, Maxxis.
Das hat nix mit ignorieren zu tun.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. April 2016)

@Radix123,
ich (wir) haben deine Frage nicht ignoriert.
Da ich andere LRS fahre kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (28. April 2016)

Fahre dito einen anderen LRS, andere Reifen und nicht mal Tubeless xD 

Werde wohl bald mal Procore ausprobieren, die Preise purzeln ja langsam.


----------



## Deleted387192 (28. April 2016)

DankeDas mit liteville zieht immer -hehe. Hab noch 2 Stunden dichtmilchsauerei veranstaltet und jetzt wieder Schläuche rein....und hier liegt Schnee


----------



## odoubleyou (28. April 2016)

Hi 
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp gegen das Geraschel von den innenverlegten Zügen beim Wme Carbon geben , das nervt tierisch.
Und ist es beim Carbon Wme normal das bei Belastung am Tretlager es knackgeräusche (Knirschen) gibt ?
Das Lager ist neu drin Sram Pressfit in Verbindung mit ner x01 Carbon Kurbel .
Geräusche gibt es nur beim Treten (Belastung) auf die Kurbeln.
Spiel etc gibt es nicht .
Oder könnte das Geräusch auch von was anderem kommen ?
Weil wenn das an dem Carbon Rahmen liegt kann ich nicht damit leben das nervt mich zu arg .
Danke für Feedback 
Gruß Oli


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. April 2016)

@odoubleyou,
bei meinem Carbon Rahmen klappert nichts.
Weder die innenverlegten Züge noch das Shimano Pressfit Innenlager.
Frage doch mal bei Waldfabi an.


----------



## SchrottRox (28. April 2016)

Die Züge höre ich bei mir gottseidank nicht. Das war beim Rocky nervig. Allerdings knackt es bei mir seit La Palma auch. Habe mich aber noch nicht eingehend darum gekümmert. Kurbel, Innenlager und Pedale habe ich geprüft und für in Ordnung befunden.
Könnte eventuell an der Hinterbaulagerung oder der Dämpferanlenkung liegen. Hatte nur noch keinen Bock alles zu zerlegen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2016)

Die Sattelklemmung an der Stütze in Verbindung mit nachlassendem Drehmoment und etwas Schmutz ist auch sehr "beliebt".


----------



## odoubleyou (28. April 2016)

Ok danke erstmal 
Ich hör das knacken nur bei Belastung der Kurbel 
Kann natürlich vieles sein 
Aber wenn man viel hoch fährt und belastet die Kurbel , nervt es gewaltig .
Wechsel morgen mal Kurbel und Pedale und schau dann weiter .
Was kann an der Dämpferankenkung Nio sein das das knacken kommt ?
Ausgeschlagen (Spiel) 
Gruß Oli


----------



## Deleted387192 (28. April 2016)

Schraub mal die Pedale ab und mit Fett wieder an. Hat mir bei meinem alten Rad immer geholfen...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. April 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemmung an der Stütze in Verbindung mit nachlassendem Drehmoment und etwas Schmutz ist auch sehr "beliebt".


Das kann ich bestätigen.
Klemmung lösen, säubern und leicht fetten.
Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2016)

Super, dann sind wir schon 2, die es bestätigen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odoubleyou (28. April 2016)

Ihr meint bei Belastung der Kurbel  und dem   Gewicht  das auf die Stütze drückt macht es Geräusche ?
Aber im Wiegetritt ohne Belastung der Stütze sollte ja dann kein Knarzen hörbar sein 
Tut es aber trotzdem 
Gruß


----------



## SchrottRox (28. April 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Was kann an der Dämpferankenkung Nio sein das das knacken kommt ?
> Ausgeschlagen (Spiel)
> Gruß Oli



Eventuell ein madiges Lager in der Wippe oder dem Schwingenlager


----------



## odoubleyou (28. April 2016)

Ok klar 
Der Rahmen ist jetzt 3 Monate alt 
Das wäre aber schon krass :-(


----------



## SchrottRox (29. April 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Ok klar
> Der Rahmen ist jetzt 3 Monate alt
> Das wäre aber schon krass :-(


 Ja, eher unwahrscheinlich...meist sind es wirklich simple Gründe wie schon aufgeführt.


----------



## Switzer (1. Mai 2016)

Ich will nochmals das Thema Höhe, bzw. Gabellänge aufgreifen.

Habt ihr Erfahrung damit eine 160 RS DPA auf 170mm um zu bauen?
Nach meinem Verständnis müsste man doch "nur" den Airshaft aus der 29'' mit 150mm Federweg verbauen, und gut ist?
Von den Standrohren her sollte es doch kein Problem sein, da ich hier im Forum mal gelesen habe, dass einige ihre Gabel mit Adaptern gepimpt haben.
*Warum das Ganze, und nicht gleich 180mm Lyrik: Weil ich schon eine Pike habe und gerne schraube^^

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Umbau? Oder könnt ihr mir allgemein Tipps geben, bzw. meinen Denkfehler aufzeigen?


----------



## SchrottRox (2. Mai 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Ihr meint bei Belastung der Kurbel  und dem   Gewicht  das auf die Stütze drückt macht es Geräusche ?
> Aber im Wiegetritt ohne Belastung der Stütze sollte ja dann kein Knarzen hörbar sein
> Tut es aber trotzdem
> Gruß


So, mein Radel ist wieder ruhig. Was hab ich getan? Ich habe nur den vorderen Zahnkranz ausgetauscht und dabei alles sauber gemacht und die Kontaktflächen gefettet. Das war´s...



Switzer schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Umbau? Oder könnt ihr mir allgemein Tipps geben, bzw. meinen Denkfehler aufzeigen?


 
Ich denke bei solchen Fragen wirst Du im Tech Talk-Bereich mehr Infos bekommen. Auf jeden Fall ein spannendes Vorhaben


----------



## Valon (6. Mai 2016)

Könnte mir bitte jemand mal die Anzugswerte schicken, finde sie auch nicht mehr.

Danke!


----------



## Stemminator (6. Mai 2016)

Valon schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand mal die Anzugswerte schicken, finde sie auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Danke!



Klar doch!


----------



## Valon (6. Mai 2016)

Danke Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billabon80 (9. Mai 2016)

Hi,
fahre auch ein WME Alu und bin etwas unglücklich mit der Zugverlegung vom Schaltwerk zum Trigger. Aktuell liegt mein Zug diagonal unterm Tretlager mit einer deutlichen Schleife (finde ich nicht optimal). 
Gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten?

Danke für die Hilfe.
Gruß Dennis


----------



## C.Hill (9. Mai 2016)

Billabon80 schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahre auch ein WME Alu und bin etwas unglücklich mit der Zugverlegung vom Schaltwerk zum Trigger. Aktuell liegt mein Zug diagonal unterm Tretlager mit einer deutlichen Schleife (finde ich nicht optimal).
> Gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> ...



Ja gibt es: siehe Post #180 in diesem Thema


----------



## CIRE. (10. Mai 2016)

So funktionierts super


----------



## Billabon80 (10. Mai 2016)

Perfekt und nochmals danke!


----------



## Stemminator (11. Mai 2016)

Besitzt ihr noch ein Zweitrad für den Bikepark oder muss für alles euer WME herhalten?


----------



## C.Hill (11. Mai 2016)

Obwohl das geht, hab ich für den Park was anderes.
Mein CarbonWME ist mir zu filigran und zu schade für den Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Mai 2016)

bei mir für alles, wobei ich noch nicht im park war.


----------



## -habicht- (13. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ebenfalls für alles, wobei ich die La Nuts in Lac Blanc z.B nicht runterbrettere (was nicht an WME liegt).


----------



## Stemminator (14. Mai 2016)

Wer ist morgen in WiBe?


----------



## bansaiman (15. Mai 2016)

Heute Bikepark Hürtgenwald. KOmmt noch wer?


----------



## bansaiman (16. Mai 2016)

Krass,meine Kollegin mit ihrem nox edt und ich mitm WME waren die einzigen Vertreter.
Wir sind offiziell Exoten : )


----------



## odoubleyou (1. Juni 2016)




----------



## odoubleyou (1. Juni 2016)

Conway wme Carbon , Large .
Xx1 komplett , Mt7 , Fox 36 2016, Fox Float x2 , 2position Hebel , 
Felgen mehrere für unterschiedliche Terrains.
12,7kg komplett fahrfertig 

Gruß Oli


----------



## MalteDH (5. Juni 2016)

Servus,
der Rahmen hat doch nen Tapered Steuerrohr oder?


----------



## Beppe (5. Juni 2016)

MalteDH schrieb:


> Servus,
> der Rahmen hat doch nen Tapered Steuerrohr oder?



Jawoll


----------



## Waldfabi (5. Juni 2016)

Ja.
Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst ob Alu oder Carbon,  sag ich dir auch die Maße. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalteDH (5. Juni 2016)

THX, Alu wird es werden


----------



## Stemminator (5. Juni 2016)

Unten 56/40mm und oben 44/28,6mm (1 1/8")


----------



## Waldfabi (5. Juni 2016)

Oben  zs44, unten 56zs.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Juni 2016)

Immer noch Top Rad


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juni 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Immer noch Top Rad



Falsch macht es nichts und ist bombenstabil ;-)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Juni 2016)

Wie meinst?


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juni 2016)

Zuverlässiges spaßiges Rad ;-)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. Juni 2016)

Nächste Woche sind wir zu dritt
Wenn dann Martin noch mitfährt sogar zu viert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamWaltson (23. Juni 2016)

Soo, hat eine Weile gedauert, aber jetzt ist mein neues endlich fertig! 
Wirklich eine eierlegende Wohlmilchsau, bergab wie ein Downhill und bergauf, durch Lockout wie ein XC Bike 
WME Alu in Gr.M
Formula 35 Ex  
CcDb Air Cs
Avid Code
Sram X1
Xlc Sp-t07
komplett Reverse Components


----------



## Beppe (23. Juni 2016)

Wills180 schrieb:


> Soo, hat eine Weile gedauert, aber jetzt ist mein neues endlich fertig!
> Wirklich eine eierlegende Wohlmilchsau, bergab wie ein Downhill und bergauf, durch Lockout wie ein XC Bike
> WME Alu in Gr.M
> Formula 35 Ex
> ...


Fett! 180mm?


----------



## WilliamWaltson (23. Juni 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Fett! 180mm?



Jaa, das musste eine 180er werden, da ich es nicht nur als Tourenbike sondern auch als Parkbike nutzen will!
Die Formula wiegt ja auch, mit weniger 1,8kg, fast nichts!


----------



## odoubleyou (28. Juni 2016)

Hi,
wo bekomm ich auf die schnelle ( Bezahlung per Paypal ) ein Ersatzschaltauge fürs wme Carbon her ?
Danke und Gruß Oli


----------



## odoubleyou (28. Juni 2016)




----------



## Meta-bike (28. Juni 2016)

Sieht nach Schw. Alb aus, oder? Wo genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (28. Juni 2016)

Meta-bike schrieb:


> Sieht nach Schw. Alb aus, oder? Wo genau?



Stimmt. Bin gelegentlich im Filstal unterwegs... ist das Bild da entstanden?


----------



## odoubleyou (28. Juni 2016)

Bad Überkingen


----------



## odoubleyou (28. Juni 2016)

Ist das Schaltauge  von Alu und Carbon gleich ?
Gruß Oli


----------



## Waldfabi (28. Juni 2016)

Ja.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Beppe (28. Juni 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Bad Überkingen


Sauber. Wohnst du in BÜ? Meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in Bad Ditzenbach.


----------



## odoubleyou (29. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend Gemeinde,
ich habe eine Frage an die Conway Carbon Fahrer ......
Seit We hab ich ein knarzen am Lenkkopf.
Gabel ausbauen , sauber machen und fetten hat nichts genutzt, es hat leichtes Spiel an den Erhöhungen am Gabelbereich, dadurch macht es auch die Geräusche ,gibt es nochwas das ich probieren kann oder muss ein neuer Steuersatz rein ?


----------



## MalteDH (1. Juli 2016)

Servus,
Bei conway ist angegeben das die Hinterbaueinbaubreite 142x12 beträgt.
Also muesste ja die X12 Achse von syntace passen?. Komme da aber nicht ins gewinde rein.
Kann mir jemand schnell mal steckachse sagen die passt?
Will so langsam mal fahren


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Juli 2016)

Maxle Lite Rear 142x12 passt.
http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=l&ai=C...7b5f1964e526e5e5617523078e5fe79#item_22631144


----------



## MalteDH (1. Juli 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Maxle Lite Rear 142x12 passt.
> http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=l&ai=CyT7BgEZ2V5_sIrStzAazv73oCaLRu5EGypjGiNgB6uKysNYCCAQQASCX4LwLKAVglbqqgrQHoAG755X_A8gBB6kCLwYy4tKWsj6qBCZP0Kf7RfkLUHZd1RDWzz3bKBN8wC-ARU9K6GPRQtpvhgjiN-U338AFBaAGJtgGAoAHrZhqiAcBkAcCqAemvhvYBwHgEu6Py5PuoPqoQQ&sig=AOD64_3pmeKb21ZX5Z5z8OXI7oPmXWJVHw&ctype=5&clui=1&ved=0ahUKEwjAgprqh9LNAhVC1hQKHYDbCJwQwg8IHQ&adurl=http://www.hibike.de/rock-shox-maxle-lite-hr-steckachse-durchgaengig-schwarz-mod-2013-p97b5f1964e526e5e5617523078e5fe79#item_22631144


dann in 142?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (2. Juli 2016)

@MalteDH ,
jawohl 12 x 142 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (2. Juli 2016)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 507189 Guten Abend Gemeinde,
> ich habe eine Frage an die Conway Carbon Fahrer ......
> Seit We hab ich ein knarzen am Lenkkopf.
> Gabel ausbauen , sauber machen und fetten hat nichts genutzt, es hat leichtes Spiel an den Erhöhungen am Gabelbereich, dadurch macht es auch die Geräusche ,gibt es nochwas das ich probieren kann oder muss ein neuer Steuersatz rein ?




Was genau hast du denn am Steuersatz gefettet?
Die Seite zum Gabelschaft hin oder auch den Bereich in dem die Lager im Steuerrohr liegen?
In den meisten Fällen kommt ein Knarzen von der Kontaktfläche Lager/Steuerrohr.

Bis jetzt ist uns da noch kein WME untergekommen, das nicht ruhig zu bekommen war.



Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Stemminator (5. Juli 2016)

Es waren ja ein paar WME´s in Wildschönau unterwegs, wie ist das Rennen bei euch so verlaufen? Defekt frei und Schadlos durch gekommen?


----------



## Hoodi (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, da ich bisher nichts darüber gefunden habe hier die Frage: *Welchen Dämpfertune am Monarch Plus verbaut denn Conway serienmäßig beim WME?* Auf dem Dämpfer steht leider nichts drauf bei mir. Ist das der ML3 ???

Hintergrund ist, dass ich den Dämpfer etwas umshimmen möchte, allerdings kein Bock habe ihn zu öffnen um zu schauen welche Shims verbaut sind und welche ich noch brauche. Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Waldfabi (7. Juli 2016)

Monarch Plus hat serienmäßig L/M Tune.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Korbiniandirt (8. Juli 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Es waren ja ein paar WME´s in Wildschönau unterwegs, wie ist das Rennen bei euch so verlaufen? Defekt frei und Schadlos durch gekommen?



War top bis auf ein Sturz, aber immer noch Platz 4 geworden


----------



## Stemminator (8. Juli 2016)

Sauber!  
Leider nur Platz 40 in der E1 Sport... Ziel war es aber einfach nur dort auch anzukommen.  Bin seid November kein Rad mehr gefahren und hatte echt bange das ich es Konditionell nicht schaffe.  Dazu zwei Stürze  (ich hasse den Steg in Stage 5 immer noch! )  und der Druckpunkt meiner Hinterrad Bremse hatte mich ab Stage 3 verlassen. 

Spaß hatte ich mit dem WME aber ohne ende!  =)


----------



## zwehni (20. Juli 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich nen Handbuch mit explosionszeichnung irgendwo zu finden? auf der conway seite finde ich nichts.
Ich bräuchte einmal die Maße der dämpferauge buchsen bei nem rock shox monarch plus.


----------



## Stemminator (20. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen, 
die sind 22,2 X 8 mm.  Kann dir die 5tlg. DVO Buchsen + Fox Gleitlager empfehlen.


----------



## CIRE. (21. Juli 2016)

Mittlerweile hat mein WME Alu ein paar Upgrades bekommen 
-Panchowheels Vibe LRS
-Magic Mary vorne
-Fox Transfer Stütze
-Fox 36 Fit4 jetzt mit E16 Tune und auf 170mm getravelt

Das ding läuft 1A 
40000hm/50000tf

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (22. Juli 2016)




----------



## Beppe (22. Juli 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


>


Shigura!
Was für ne Stütze ist das? 
Vorbau?


----------



## Stemminator (22. Juli 2016)

Ach k*cke... Wollte ins Bilder Forum posten.   

Ja,  bis auf den "Ausfall"  der HR Bremse beim Rennen in Dünsberg bin ich mit der Shigura Kombi ganz zufrieden.   

Die Stütze ist eine 9point8 Falline und der Lenker sowie der Vorbau  kommen von Anvl.  Habe noch einen wenig gebrauchten 35mm Anvl Swage Vorbau mit 35mm Klemmung abzugeben,  der war mir dann doch zu kurz.  

Lg


----------



## Gp1 (27. Juli 2016)

Sehr schick, hoffe das die 9point8 bald in 200mm versandbereit ist


----------



## Stemminator (2. August 2016)

Die Stütze ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr sehr feines Teil!  

Die Montage ist auch kein Hexenwerk, daher kann ich die Kritiken diesbezüglich nicht nachvollziehen.  Einzige haken ist der Preis...


----------



## Stemminator (8. August 2016)

Mit 11:12.30 Platz 26 in der E1 Sport am Dünsberg gefahren.   
Leider zwei kleinere Ausflüge gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haudegen_ (13. August 2016)

Moin WME-Bande,
ich hatte mir nach genug Geplage mit der aktuellen Mühle überlegt, ich könnte mir ja ein WME aufbauen und hab da paar Fragen (und ja, hab das Forum gelesen!):
Bin 1,86m groß mit ner SL von knapp 89,5cm, Budget gibt nen Alu-Rahmen her, passt L noch? Geplantes Einsatzgebiet ist schon auch mal mit nem Bikepark in Berührung zu kommen.
Teile-Plan: 
LRS wird ne Kombi aus NS-Felgen und Hope-Naben (eigener Aufbau);
Hab ne 1x11 Komplettgruppe M8000 Antrieb und Bremsen;
Beim Fahrwerk bin ich allerdings bisschen unentschlossen! 
Manitou wird gelobt, aber was macht's auf Langzeit?
RS Monarch+ und Pike sind lecker, hat's wer mit der Yari versucht und wie läuft die im WME? 
Für Fox reicht die Potte nicht (Student)!

Grüßle!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. August 2016)

Ich würde ja sagen db inline und mattoc. Bin Monarch Standard und MST gefahren ausserdem noch Vivid coil. Und jetzt inline. Inline ist die macht grip ohne ende.


----------



## Stemminator (13. August 2016)

Ich werde über den Winter auf die neue Mattoc und den McLeod mit HV umrüsten, fahre aktuell Pike/Monarch±DA.


----------



## bansaiman (13. August 2016)

Haudegen_ schrieb:


> Moin WME-Bande,
> ich hatte mir nach genug Geplage mit der aktuellen Mühle überlegt, ich könnte mir ja ein WME aufbauen und hab da paar Fragen (und ja, hab das Forum gelesen!):
> Bin 1,86m groß mit ner SL von knapp 89,5cm, Budget gibt nen Alu-Rahmen her, passt L noch? Geplantes Einsatzgebiet ist schon auch mal mit nem Bikepark in Berührung zu kommen.
> Teile-Plan:
> ...



Mattoc pro gebraucht kaufen plus IRT. Mcleod ist der p l Hammer. Bei mehr DVO Topaz oder eben dem Monarch Plus ausm wme das mst tuning können. ..neues Innenleben

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/819135-manitou-mattoc-pro-27-5-650b-160-mm

http://www.actionsports.de/manitou-...1tE4kOZe1mlLKk__-wRGBMHxEtUvp6up8KhoCwSvw_wcB


----------



## Haudegen_ (13. August 2016)

Ok, mit dem IRT hört sich die Mattoc schon besser an, wenn das System hält was es verspricht (wovon ich ausgehe, so wie es hier und da gepriesen wird)!
Aber beim McLeod bin ich recht unsicher, da ich bei knapp 100 kg auf dem Rad und nicht gerade zahmer Fahrweise nich weiß ob der nich zu hart beansprucht wird, so ohne Piggyback... Bei denen kenn ich mich nicht so aus, gibt's da Probleme?


----------



## bansaiman (13. August 2016)

Haudegen_ schrieb:


> Ok, mit dem IRT hört sich die Mattoc schon besser an, wenn das System hält was es verspricht (wovon ich ausgehe, so wie es hier und da gepriesen wird)!
> Aber beim McLeod bin ich recht unsicher, da ich bei knapp 100 kg auf dem Rad und nicht gerade zahmer Fahrweise nich weiß ob der nich zu hart beansprucht wird, so ohne Piggyback... Bei denen kenn ich mich nicht so aus, gibt's da Probleme?




Wenn du die eurobikev2016 abwartest, kann es gut sein,dass noch ne andere Gabel von manitou kommt.

Mcleod.ich wiege 93 angezogen. Damit fing es in Bozen sehr gut.gerade fürs Geld Hammer und auch so superb. Klar gegenüber einem ccdb wäre bei NICJT passen natürlich ein shimming nötig.aber im WME passt er von der Stange und du brauchst keine king can.

Ich hab eh 2 Dämpfer allgemeiner mal kaputt sein sollte ;-)
Für fas wo der mcleod nicht geht,kommst mit dem Monarch Plus auch nicht viel weiter.dann gleich nen fetten Dämpfer


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. August 2016)

Update für Saalbach Hinterglemm.
Hoffentlich hilft es


----------



## dirtyharry87 (18. August 2016)

Haudegen_ schrieb:


> Moin WME-Bande,
> ich hatte mir nach genug Geplage mit der aktuellen Mühle überlegt, ich könnte mir ja ein WME aufbauen und hab da paar Fragen (und ja, hab das Forum gelesen!):
> Bin 1,86m groß mit ner SL von knapp 89,5cm, Budget gibt nen Alu-Rahmen her, passt L noch? Geplantes Einsatzgebiet ist schon auch mal mit nem Bikepark in Berührung zu kommen.
> Teile-Plan:
> ...



Hey Haudegen,

möchte dir kurz meine Erfahrung zur Rahmengröße mitteilen.

Habe mir über den Winter einen lang ersehnten Traum erfüllt und mir ein WME in Größe L aufgebaut.
Bin selbst 1,82m groß und mir persönlich kommt das WME in L schon grenzwertig vor.
Hatte am Anfang gleich einen 50mm Vorbau montiert (am Serienrad ist, soweit ich weis, einer mit 40mm) und ich fühlte mich nicht wohl. Habe in folge noch einen mit 60 und 70 ausprobiert, wobei der Unterschied von 50 auf 60 riesig war. Von 60 auf 70 kannte ich fast keinen Unterschied mehr. Blieb dann auch beim 60mm Vorbau.
Noch ein paar spielerein mit der Sattelposition und ich fühlte mich Sauwohl auf dem Bike.
Muss noch dazu sagen, dass für mich auch der steile Sitzwinkel ungewohnt war. Habe jetzt den Sattel auf Anschlag hinten. Event. wäre eine Sattelstütze mit einem nach hinten gezogenem Kopf für mich Vorteilhafter gewesen. Wollte aber doch eine Reverb 
Ein Kumpel von mir (auch 1,86) hatte beim probieren das selbe Gefühl, dass er mit dem Hintern noch gerne weiter zurück möchte und ihm das Rad eher klein vorkommt.
Lange Rede, kurzer...
das WME ist ein absolut geiles Bike welches ich nicht mehr hergeben würde. Aber für deine Größe kann ich dir nur empfehlen vorher vielleicht eines zu probieren.



Mein Schmuckstück:


----------



## Haudegen_ (19. August 2016)

Hey Harry,

danke soweit schonmal, ich hatte die Tage ein Testbike bekommen und hab einige Kilometer gemacht.
Der Rahmen war zwar in M (leider), aber selbst mit dem kam ich schon ziemlich gut zurecht. Ich glaube, das wird schon passen, hatte echt n gutes Gefühl und soooo viel hatte nich gefehlt beim M-Rahmen. Bin mal zuversichtlich und wenn's aufgebaut ist gibt's auch mal n Bildchen. Bestellt wird nächste woche glaub ich <3 
Freu mich wie n Kind an Weihnachten!
Danke für die Tipps und schönes Radel hast


----------



## Timbozim (19. August 2016)

Ich fahre ein L mit 35er Vorbau bei 191cm Körpergröße.
Auf Tour sitzt es mir perfekt. Bergab bei highspeed bügelt es souverän alles platt, stabiler Geradeauslauf. Für noch mehr Wendigkeit/ Verspieltheit Bergab hätte ich gerne Größe M.

...es lebe der (gute!) Kompromiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoodi (20. August 2016)

Ich fahre bei 183cm ein L mit 45er Vorbau und Sattel rel. weit vorn...einfach perfekt, ich glaube das ist biss Geschmackssache aber sollte grundsätzlich passen. Zu Gabel und Dämpfer kann ich nur sagen Lyrik DPA + Monarch Plus. Die Lyrik mit RacingBros Dichtungen versehen. Beim Seriendämpfer wirst du die äußere Luftkammer zumachen müssen um häufige Durchschläge zu vermeiden (Progression war mir zumindest zu wenig). Was auch gut kommt ist im oberen Dämpferauge ein vollreihiges Nadellager von Syntace zu verbauen, da die Wippe einen großen Drehwinkel hat.
Bei RockShox haste halt den Vorteil, dass es alle möglichen Ersatz-/ Tuningteile gibt und alles sehr einfach demontiert, gewartet und getuned werden kann, da kannste echt viel rausholen.


----------



## Milschmann (21. August 2016)

Hallo werte Conway Community!
Ich bin nun auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen, nachdem ich bei einem Testevent das WME für mich entdeckt habe. Bei mir ist es das 827er Alu geworden. Kurze Frage. Die Druckstufenverstellung am Dämpfer: ist bei mir was defekt oder merkt man keinen großen Unterschied bei dem verbauten Tune? (LM)
Viele Grüße,
Milschmann


----------



## Beppe (21. August 2016)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Hallo werte Conway Community!
> Ich bin nun auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen, nachdem ich bei einem Testevent das WME für mich entdeckt habe. Bei mir ist es das 827er Alu geworden. Kurze Frage. Die Druckstufenverstellung am Dämpfer: ist bei mir was defekt oder merkt man keinen großen Unterschied bei dem verbauten Tune? (LM)
> Viele Grüße,
> Milschmann




Der Unterschied zw den Stellungen ist groß. Offen (fahre ich fast immer)/Trail bzw Uphill in Mittelposition (ist m.W. seitens RS auch für Bergab zulässig) und quasi Lockout (radeln im Wiegetritt oder Asphalt Uphill).
LM gibt nur das Tune des Dämpfers an, hat nix mit dem Hebel des RC3 zu tun.


----------



## Milschmann (21. August 2016)

Danke @Beppe, hatte nur in Erinnerung mal etwas gelesen zu haben, dass die Compressionverstellung unterschiedlich stark bei verschiedenen Tunes ausfällt. Ich werde da wohl mal beim Händler nachfragen. Beim ein- und ausfedern macht der Dämpfer zudem Geräusche (Durchflussgeräusche). Scheinbar ist da wohl nicht alles paletti. Viele Grüße, Milschmann

Edit: Ist die Lock Funktion so stark zu spüren, dass Wiegetritt problemlos funktioniert? Vgl Compression bei der Pike zudrehen). Es wird nicht komplett gelockt, sehe ich das richtig? Ich werde mich mal genauer mit dem Innenleben auseinandersetzen. Bisher hatte ich nur die Motioncontrol in der Hand


----------



## Beppe (21. August 2016)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Danke @Beppe, hatte nur in Erinnerung mal etwas gelesen zu haben, dass die Compressionverstellung unterschiedlich stark bei verschiedenen Tunes ausfällt. Ich werde da wohl mal beim Händler nachfragen. Beim ein- und ausfedern macht der Dämpfer zudem Geräusche (Durchflussgeräusche). Scheinbar ist da wohl nicht alles paletti. Viele Grüße, Milschmann
> 
> Edit: Ist die Lock Funktion so stark zu spüren, dass Wiegetritt problemlos funktioniert? Vgl Compression bei der Pike zudrehen). Es wird nicht komplett gelockt, sehe ich das richtig? Ich werde mich mal genauer mit dem Innenleben auseinandersetzen. Bisher hatte ich nur die Motioncontrol in der Hand




Ja, wie die Locksstellung der Pike. Fühlt sich ziemich nach Hardtail an, wippt halt noch minimal, wenige mm....


----------



## Haudegen_ (22. August 2016)

Hey Leute,

wie lange ist ca. die Leitung bei eurer Reverb geblieben?
Hätte grade ne günstige Gebrauchte zu schießen,
wär nur Kacke wenn se zu kurz wäre!


----------



## Stemminator (22. August 2016)

Gute Frage, denke nicht das man das pauschal beantworten kann da die länge ja Variiert je nachdem wo der Auslöse Hebel Montiert wird,  wo die Leitung lang gelegt wird, stealth oder aussen verlegt,  Rahmen Größe usw.

Würde einfach ne Kordel,  nen alten Zug etc. nehmen, verlegen und dann Maß nehmen.


----------



## Haudegen_ (22. August 2016)

Brauchs für nen links montierten Hebel bei nem L-Rahmen, Lenker wird knappe 785mm...
Stress is bloß dass ich noch kein WME hab, ergo au nich messen kann ^^ 
Bin am Teile bestellen und wär cool wenn ich n Schnäppchen machen könnte!
Falls wer eine bei sich verbaut hat und noch weiß ob er da jetzt 10 oder 2 cm von der Leitung gekürzt hatte wär das cool!


----------



## Haudegen_ (22. August 2016)

Hat sich erledigt,
nächste Frage: Dämpfer!
-Einbaulänge 216/63 passt, oder?
-Hat wer den Monarch+ in M/M Tuning im Rad probiert?
-Bzw. den Debonair ausprobiert? Lohnt der?
Danke schonmal 
Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (22. August 2016)

Haudegen_ schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt,
> nächste Frage: Dämpfer!
> -Einbaulänge 216/63 passt, oder?
> -Hat wer den Monarch+ in M/M Tuning im Rad probiert?
> ...



Ja
Nein
Ja/ja


----------



## Stemminator (22. August 2016)

M/M(Standard Tune) oder L/M geht beides, fahre selber den Debon Air mit M/M Tune.


----------



## Haudegen_ (22. August 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ja
> Nein
> Ja/ja



Den Debonair gibt's doch in der Länge nur in M dachte ich?


----------



## Haudegen_ (22. August 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> M/M(Standard Tune) oder L/M geht beides, fahre selber den Debon Air mit M/M Tune.



Und zufrieden damit?


----------



## Stemminator (22. August 2016)

Kann mich nicht beklagen,  er tut was er soll.


----------



## Beppe (22. August 2016)

Haudegen_ schrieb:


> Den Debonair gibt's doch in der Länge nur in M dachte ich?



Hi, 
hab die Aircan des Originaldämpfers getauscht. Problem was, dass der M+ mir vorher nicht genug FW freigegeben hatte, das Ansprechverhalten zu träge war.
Zum Durchschlagen hab ich ihn bei 35% sag noch nie bekommen.
Mit der Debon Air Can nutze ich deutlich mehr FW. Im mittleren Bereich spricht er nun besser an und den FW nutze ich bei gleichem sag nun fast voll.
Zugstufe musste weiter zu, weil der Dämpfer durch das mehr an genutztem FW mehr kickte.
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. In 2 Wochen gehts auf ne Dolorundfahrt mit div Bikeparkbesuchen, danach kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haudegen_ (28. August 2016)

So, Rahmen ist da,
hab den Dämpfer eingebaut und wollte fragen:
Normal dass der so schwer da reingeht? Unten hab ich die Buchse kaum reinbekommen, oben wars auch nich grade freiwillig!
Hat wer von euch mal gehört dass ein Rahmen krumm angekommen wäre?


----------



## Blochi (30. August 2016)

Hallo,

ist jemand schon mal aufgefallen das das Schaltauge vom aufschlagen des Schaltwerks (SRAM X1) nach einem Jahr schon ziemlich deformiert ist?
Hat jemand ein Tipp wo man ein Schaltauge fürs WME schnell her bekommt, mein Händler benötigt dafür ca 14 Tage?
Im Internet unter den üblichen Verdächtigen war auch nichts zu finden.


----------



## Beppe (30. August 2016)

Haudegen_ schrieb:


> So, Rahmen ist da,
> hab den Dämpfer eingebaut und wollte fragen:
> Normal dass der so schwer da reingeht? Unten hab ich die Buchse kaum reinbekommen, oben wars auch nich grade freiwillig!
> Hat wer von euch mal gehört dass ein Rahmen krumm angekommen wäre?



Völlig normal, steht auch hier im Fred. Von krummen WMEs hab ich noch nix gehört.


----------



## Beppe (30. August 2016)

Blochi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist jemand schon mal aufgefallen das das Schaltauge vom aufschlagen des Schaltwerks (SRAM X1) nach einem Jahr schon ziemlich deformiert ist?
> Hat jemand ein Tipp wo man ein Schaltauge fürs WME schnell her bekommt, mein Händler benötigt dafür ca 14 Tage?
> Im Internet unter den üblichen Verdächtigen war auch nichts zu finden.



Da wo die B Screw anliegt? Nix dramatisches, warum sollte man das tauschen?
Mein bei meinem Händler bestelltes Schaltauge war ruckizucki da. Kann man ja auch nur über den Händler beziehen, es sei denn, du mailst mal Conway oder Tom hier im Subforum direkt an und fragst nach.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (1. September 2016)

Servus,
ich musste gerade feststellen das nach nur einem halben Jahr mein Hinterbaulager über dem Tretlager futsch ist.
Hätte da mit einer längeren Lebensdauer gehofft. 
Laut diversen Aussagen im Netz sind die Ersatzteile nur über den Händler beziehbar, was etwas ärgerlich ist da ich das Rad in Österreich gekauft habe und der nächste Händler über 1/2 Stunde entfernt ist.
Habt ihr da eine Anlaufstelle oder andere Infos? Auf der Eurobike werden sie wohl vermutlich auch nichts haben.


----------



## Hoodi (1. September 2016)

@9bikerider9 ich habe die Lager zwar selbst noch nicht raus gehabt, aber schau mal auf die Dichtungen der Lager, da müsste sowas drauf stehen wie 6000-2RS (wahrscheinlich andere 3- oder 4-stellige Zahl) dann such das mal hier: https://www.kugellagershopberlin.de
Lage von SKF oder FAG sind gute, dürften nur wenige Euro kosten.


----------



## C.Hill (1. September 2016)

Hoodi schrieb:


> @9bikerider9 ich habe die Lager zwar selbst noch nicht raus gehabt, aber schau mal auf die Dichtungen der Lager, da müsste sowas drauf stehen wie 6000-2RS (wahrscheinlich andere 3- oder 4-stellige Zahl) dann such das mal hier: https://www.kugellagershopberlin.de
> Lage von SKF oder FAG sind gute, dürften nur wenige Euro kosten.



Sind auf jedenfall die gleichen wie in der Wippe. Ohne Gewähr: 6802 2RS 24x15x5 wenn ich mich ch nicht irre.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (2. September 2016)

@Hoodi gute Idee, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Dann läuft es wahrscheinlich darauf hinaus. Danke. 
Falls ich aber mal ein Conway spezifisches Teil bräuchte und jemand eine andere Anlaufstelle als den Händler hat kann er die gerne mal nennen.


----------



## Hoodi (2. September 2016)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen, ich lese hier von immer mehr Leuten, dass der Dämpfer nicht genug FW freigibt und sie sich die DebonAir Can kaufen. Auch wenns am Ende jeder selbst herausfinden muss wäre da doch mal eine Aussage nach Fahrstil, Gewicht, Dämpfertune, Luftdruck/ Sag, Zugstufe fürs Dämpfertuning interessant. Was habt ihr sonst an euren Dämpfern verändert?

Hintergrund: die Meinungen gehen hier scheinbar weit auseinander.
Ich selbst habe genau das Gegenteil gemacht. Habe die äußere Kammer des Dämpfers geschlossen, extra noch 4mm Volumenspacer in die Hauptkammer, die LSC etwas weicher geshimt, die HSC etwas härter und ein Nadellager im oberen Dämpferauge verbaut. Jetzt endlich schlägt der Hinterbau nicht mehr durch, spricht fein an und ich habe bei 10,5 bar (ca. 25% Sag) noch ca. 2mm Reserve am Dämpferhub.
Fahre allerdings auch ne schnellere Gangart, ruppige Endurostrecken und DH.


----------



## Timbozim (2. September 2016)

Hallo Hoodi,
also mein Monarch+ funktioniert in der 160mm Einstellung eigentlich recht gut. Ich habe kein Problem mit zu wenig freigegebenen Federweg zum Ende hin, hier ist die Progressivität genau nach meinem Geschmack. Dennoch habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob es vielleicht einen Dämpfer gibt der noch feiner anspricht und im mittleren Federwegsbereich einfach besser futzt. Meckern auf ganz hohem Niveau, das WME mit dem Monarch+ ist super...ich will sehr super 

...eigentlich gibt es einen Dämpfer thread hier im Conway Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. September 2016)

fahrt mal einen DB Inline. Das teil ist der Hammer.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (12. September 2016)

Ein altes Lager ist bis jetzt draußen und die neuen sind bestellt. Das erste Lager ging erstaunlich schwer raus, hat da jemand einen Tipp wie die sich leichter lößen?

Weiß außerdem jemand was die Pos.15 sein soll?
Pos.25 und Pos.9 Bilden m.M.n. das Lager.
Bei mir war jedoch nur Pos.14 zwischen den Lagern.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. September 2016)

Position 15 sind Dichtlippen. Die sind auf dieser Zeichnung separat dargestellt, sind bei dir aber bereits in den Dichtscheiben montiert.
Wenn du dir die Scheiben mal genau ansiehst, stellst du fest, dass da am Aussenrand Gummilippen montiert sind.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## 9bikerider9 (12. September 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Position 15 sind Dichtlippen. Die sind auf dieser Zeichnung separat dargestellt, sind bei dir aber bereits in den Dichtscheiben montiert.
> Wenn du dir die Scheiben mal genau ansiehst, stellst du fest, dass da am Aussenrand Gummilippen montiert sind.
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom


Hi Tom,
was genau sind denn die Dichtscheiben? Bei mir kommt nach der Kettenstrebe der gefaste Distanzring (schwarz eloxiert/Pos.9), dann das Lager selbst und dann die Distanzhülse Pos.14 in der Mitte.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. September 2016)

Und auf dem gefasten Distanzring sitzt aussen eine Gummidichtung.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. September 2016)

So sieht´s aus


----------



## Stemminator (12. September 2016)

Alu WME Horst Link:





Alu WME Hauptlager





Thema Lager wechseln:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wme-lager-tauschen.790657/


----------



## 9bikerider9 (12. September 2016)

Tja, die habe ich wohl nicht. Wahrscheinlich auch der Grund für den schnellen Lagerverschleiß. 
Und das obwohl ich den Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt von einem Händler gekauft habe. 

Kannst du @Waldfabi die mir ohne Umwege verkaufen, oder muss ich jetzt versuchen die irgendwie über einen Händler zu bekommen?


----------



## Stemminator (12. September 2016)

Hatte damals das gleiche "Problem". 



Waldfabi schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> da fehlt nix.
> Auf der Explosionszeichnung sind die beiden O-Ringe eingezeichnet, die wir beim Carbonrahmen als Montagehilfe auf die Distanzhülse montieren.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9bikerider9 (12. September 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hatte damals das gleiche "Problem".


Dann hat sich der vorherige Post ja erübrigt. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Sollte evtl. mal die Suchfunktion ausprobieren.


----------



## Damass (30. September 2016)

Servus Leute,

ich bin seit Dienstag nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines WME Carbon Rahmens  übernommen werden die Teile vom alten Rad. Ich werde meinen Rahmen wohl folieren lassen, damit er möglichst lange hält/ schön aussieht^^

Nun zu meiner Frage: Gibt es den Unterrohschutz irgendwo zu kaufen? Aus was für Material ist er und welche Dicke hat der? Hab leider schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Steinschlag gemacht...am Alu-Rahmen war es ne nicht gerade kleine Delle. Nicht auszudenken, was der Carbo-Rahmen dazu gesagt hätte^^ Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## *Souly* (30. September 2016)

Hallo Damass,

ja den Schützer gibt es einzeln zu kaufen, dein Händler kann ihn ganz normal im Programm bestellen.

Die Teilenummer ist: 0.280.938/2

Er ist aus einem Gummi mit einer selbstklebenden Schicht.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Damass (30. September 2016)

@*Souly* dank dir für deine schnelle Antwort  Kannst du mir noch sagen, was das gute Stück kostet?

Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## Damass (5. Oktober 2016)

bin nun schlauer und habe den Unterrohrschutz bestellt. Kostet 25 €, falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## HendrikZ (9. Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen in die Runde!

Ich habe mich nach langer Überlegung und Suche jetzt ein 827 Alu gekauft.

Und bin vom ersten Eindruck echt begeistert!

Vorher bin ich nur 26“ Hardtail und 120mm Fully gefahren. Meine Frau ist aber schon etwas länger materialmäßig und federwegstechnisch überlegen. Also musste ein Enduro für mich her.


Das Rad soll aber natürlich jetzt nicht so bleiben wie es ist. Habe schon viele nützliche Informationen im Forum gefunden. Aber kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob es für die ganzen Verschraubungen am Dämpfer und Hinterbaulager irgendwo eine Liste mit Drehmomenten gibt? Habe in der Vergangenheit schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn es zu locker oder zu fest war 


Ein paar Eckdaten zu meinem Plan:

Umbau auf einen Shimano 2x11 Antrieb Kurbel 24/34, Kassette 11-42, wenn es was Passendes gibt eine e thirteen Kettenführung, Zee oder Saint Bremse.

Das ich beim Umwerfer wohl einen Sram nehmen muss, habe ich leider schon gesehen 



Für weitere Anregungen bin ich auch dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9bikerider9 (9. Oktober 2016)

Hier die Drehmomentangaben:


----------



## HendrikZ (9. Oktober 2016)

Super Danke!


----------



## harandre (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun seit einiger Zeit immer wieder hier in den Thread schaue und auch einiges Hilfreiches hier gelesen habe, wollte ich mal kurz meine Erfahrungen mit dem WME mitteilen.

Ich hab mir anfang der Saison einen Rahmen geholt und bin ihn in recht unterschiedlichen Aufbauten (26"/27,5", FOX/RS Dämpfer, verschieden Lenker, Griffe, Pedale, Reifen,...) in Tirol und Salzburg neben vielen Naturtrails in folgenden Bikeparks gefahren:
Saalbach
Leogang
Kirchberg
Sölden
... und Samerberg

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen; erneuern musste ich bisher die Lager vorne an der Kettenstrebe, die Dämpferbuchsen und eine der Achsen des Dämpfers. Mein aktueller Aufbau ist eher Abfahrtslastig (Lyrik 180, DT1950 LRS, 795er Lenker), aber durchaus noch bergauf zu bewegen. Gewogen habe ich es bisher nicht, aber es ist sicher eher auf der schweren Seite.

*Geometrie*: Für ein Serienbike finde ich die Geometrie sehr gelungen. Was ich persönlich ändern würde ist der Lenkwinkel (habe zur 180er Lyrik noch einen -1° Steuersatz verbaut) und eine etwas längere Kettenstrebe für mehr Stabilität bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. Mir wär auch ein bisschen mehr reach und dafür ein kürzerer Vorbau (im Moment 50mm auf einem L bei einer Größe von 180cm) recht.

*Hinterbau*: Am Anfang der Saison hatte ich oft Schwierigkeiten auf härteren Strecken Grip zu generieren. Habe dann den SAG auf 35% erhöht, was zwar dieses Problem ein Stück weit gelöst hat, mir aber eigentlich viel zu viel ist. Ich habe dann zwischenzeitlich einen alten RP23 montiert, der von der Dämpfungsperformance her viel besser ist als der Monarch+, aber zu leicht durchgeschlagen hat (bei dem war die Anpassung der Luftkammer noch nicht so problemlos). Für die nächste Saison werde ich mir entweder einen Vivid holen oder den Monarch+ mal aufmachen lassen. Vielleicht lässt sich da noch ein bisschen was raus holen. Bei 35% SAG schlägt er auch mit 5 von diesen Bottomless Rings immer wieder durch und bleibt bei größeren Löchern viel zu leicht hängen.
Grundsätzlich muss ich wegen der Kettenlängung beim Einfedern die "Kupplung" am Schaltwerk ausschalten, damit die Dämpfung funktioniert.

*Zugverlegung*: Mir gefiel die Verlegung des Schaltzuges unter dem Tretlager nicht so richtig. Jetzt läuft er hinter der Kettenführung, oberhalb des Tretlagers und dann unter die Schwinge rein. Dazu habe ich eine der Klemmen "modifiziert" und das unterste Paar weggelassen; am Ende noch ein bisschen Klebeband an die Kettenstrebe, was zwar nicht gut aussieht, aber bisher hält. Vielleicht mache ich das für nächste Saison nochmal ordentlich.

*"Schutzblech"*: Da es ja doch öfter recht nass war diesen Sommer, hat sich das originale Schutzblech als zu klein erwiesen. Der Schlauch, der im Moment montiert ist, hält den Dämpfer zwar sauber, ist aber von der Wärmeableitung her nicht so ideal. Vielleicht probiere ich mal eine Verlängerung auf das Schutzblech zu kleben.

Beste Grüße.
-Andreas


----------



## Damass (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo in dir Runde,
Ich baue gerade mein WME-Carbon auf und bin bei dem Steuersatz ein wenig auf Schwierigkeiten gestoßen. Könnt ihr mir nochmal sagen, was ich genau brauche? Der Plan den alten zu übernehmen ging schon mal schief :/

Beste Grüße


----------



## 9bikerider9 (18. Oktober 2016)

Steuersatz Maße:


snooze schrieb:


> ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz Oberteil
> ZS56/40 Steuersatz Unterteil


----------



## Damass (18. Oktober 2016)

Dank dir. Das hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Gilt das wirklich auch für den Carbon-Rahmen? Mein alter Steuersatz hat, soweit ich weiß, die gleichen Maße. Das Unterteil scheint sich zu passen, aber oben rum passt es leider nicht :-(


----------



## Waldfabi (18. Oktober 2016)

Nur das Alu hat ZS56 / ZS44 !
Beim Carbon sind integrierte Lager verbaut.

Muss ich dir morgen rausuchen, hab die Maße grad nicht im Kopf.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## 9bikerider9 (18. Oktober 2016)

Sorry ich dachte da gibt es keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Waldfabi (19. Oktober 2016)

Also: 
Beim Carbon ist oben IS 42
und unten IS 52 verbaut.

Dann passt´s auch.

Wenn du den Rahmen als Framekit gekauft hast, sollte aber eigentlich ein Steuersatz dabei gewesen sein.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Damass (19. Oktober 2016)

Super, dank dir @Waldfabi
Dann kann ich also endlich bald aufbauen  Hatte den Rahmen nicht als Rahmen-Kit gekauft, deswegen hab ich ihn ohne Steuersatz bekommen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammerschmidt (21. Oktober 2016)

Wollte auch mein Bild von meinem Radel posten. Fährt und funktioniert....


----------



## Stemminator (22. Oktober 2016)

Der Sattel mag mir Optisch nicht gefallen, sonst ein schöner Aufbau.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Oktober 2016)

@marmion , 
stelle mal bitte ein aktuelles Bild deines WME hier ein


----------



## bansaiman (24. Oktober 2016)

Weil ich so viel unzufriedenheit mit den vorhandenen dämpfern lese....günstigste Variante anstatt Ver- und Neukauf, wäre ein mst tuning für den monarch. Geht nach fahrerfewicht Rahmen und fahrstil.
Ist über shimming und öl hinaus ein gänzlich neu gefragter Kolben.also das Innenleben der dämpfung wird verändert.somit habt ihr nen anderen Dämpfer. Kostet bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk inklusive.Einbau und Öl 150 Euro. Ist dann definitiv das bessere Ergebnis als teuer nen ccdb, vivid oder topaz zu kaufen.
Nen mcleod mit individuellem shimming für nen fuffi drauf ist auch eine günstige Möglichkeit


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Oktober 2016)

Inline geht trotzdem besser.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Oktober 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Inline geht trotzdem besser.



Als ein mst monarch plus oder fox float? Ein Gerücht


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Oktober 2016)

Haha wenn du meinst. Bist schon einen gefahren? Ich nämlich schon.
Oder laberst du nur?
Hab hier einen mst Monarch und einen mst vivid Coil. Jetzt Inline und der ist schon noch eine Steigerung. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## bansaiman (25. Oktober 2016)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Haha wenn du meinst. Bist schon einen gefahren? Ich nämlich schon.
> Oder laberst du nur?
> Hab hier einen mst Monarch und einen mst vivid Coil. Jetzt Inline und der ist schon noch eine Steigerung. Nur meine Meinung.



Zugegeben, Nicht genau zeitlich nebeneinander.die Möglichkeit hast du echt?da hast du dann tatsächlich den besseren Vergleich .,.ist er denn auch bei bremswellen besser? Das ist wenigstens objektivierbar. Das eigentliche Gefühl sonst wäre ja geschmackssache.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Oktober 2016)

Bremswellen sind nicht so das Thema. Da läuft er einfach drüber. Wichtiger ist das er beim Abbremsen schön Grip auf baut. Das vermittelt Sicherheit. Hab es wieder am Wochenende gemerkt wie er in Kurven über nassen Wurzeln gript. Das gibt Selbstvertrauen und Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (9. November 2016)

Hi,

suche einen WME Carbon Rahmen in L....wer überlegt für 2017 was neues aufzubauen, kann sich gerne per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## Beppe (10. November 2016)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche einen WME Carbon Rahmen in L....wer überlegt für 2017 was neues aufzubauen, kann sich gerne per PM bei mir melden.




Mail mal @Donnerbolzen an. M.W.  kennt der jemanden,  der seinen  verkaufen möchte.


----------



## kopis (11. November 2016)

danke für den Tipp....hab ich eben erledigt


----------



## Deleted387192 (12. November 2016)

Kannst meinen haben


----------



## JDEM (14. November 2016)

Schon jemand das neue 29er gefahren?
Gibt es da Infos wann das ganze lieferbar sein wird?


----------



## Waldfabi (14. November 2016)

Hi Kuschi,

ich hab´s logischerweise schon gefahren .
Die Vorserienrahmen haben wir allerdings noch nicht auf den Events zum Fahren rausgegeben...

Lieferbar werden wir die Bikes wohl Anfang 2017 haben. Da wir in Asien nicht zu den "wirklich Großen" zählen was die Stückzahlen angeht, müssen wir uns da immer brav in die Reihe stellen und warten bis wir dran kommen.

Unser Marcus Pudenz (Souly) föhrt schon seit einiger Zeit einen 29er Carbon Prototypen.
Seit der Zeit steht das 27,5er Enduro in der Ecke.

Gruß.
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (15. November 2016)

Danke @Waldfabi
Ich warte dann mal einfach noch ein wenig... hört sich aber erstmal vielversprechend an

@*Souly* Markus, kannst du noch was zum 29er sagen? Hatte schon mit dem Jannik geschrieben, der war nach einer Fahrt ja schon sehr angetan davon...


----------



## CIRE. (28. November 2016)

Hier ein 2017er Factory für einen Kunden.
Wie auf dem Foto, alles original und auf Tubeless mit Pedale, Marshguard, Fl.Halter und Bashguard hats auf der Waage 13,15 kg.


----------



## bansaiman (28. November 2016)

Schick,aber sollen mal lieber die 29er kommen ;-)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. November 2016)

Schnell mal jemand die Buchsenmaß im Kopf?


----------



## bansaiman (28. November 2016)

22,2*8   22


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. November 2016)

oben und unten gleich oder?


----------



## Stemminator (29. November 2016)

Ja,  sind beide gleich!


----------



## Stemminator (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
biete meinen WME-Rahmen zum Verkauf an. 

Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-monarch-daempfer-zubehoer/567543761-217-1679


----------



## Damass (9. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute,

falls jemand sein schickes WME folieren lassen möchte, dann hab ich einen Tipp für euch: http://www.easy-frame.com/

Ihr könnt sowohl ein Folien-Kit zum selbst bekleben ordern, oder aber euern Rahmen einschicken und den Profi machen lassen.

Hier sind mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Rahmen:


     

Happy Trails
Damass


----------



## Beppe (9. Dezember 2016)

Damass schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> falls jemand sein schickes WME folieren lassen möchte, dann hab ich einen Tipp für euch: http://www.easy-frame.com/
> 
> ...



Selbst beklebt oder bekleben lassen? Falls selbst, haben die Aufkleber Markierungen zum Ausrichten, wie man das von Gabel Decals kennt?

Schaut topp aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (9. Dezember 2016)

Hab es bekleben lassen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Schau einfach mal auf der Homepage nach. Zur Not einfach  Easy-Frame kontaktieren. Man kann auch zwischen matter (etwas dünner) und glänzender Folie (dicker) wählen, was besondesr beim Carbon-Rahmen interessant ist, da beides vorhanden ist (glänzende und matte Stellen). Meine Freundin hat ihren Bronson-Rahen ebenfalls folieren lassen...sehr gute Arbeit


----------



## Canyon-Freak (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hier lesen ja auch Kollegen von Conway mit 
Gibt es eine Info wann ich mit meinem bestellen WME 927+ c rechnen kann? 

Werde langsam etwas ungeduldig ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Dezember 2016)

Umgerüstet auf 1x10
30er Absolute Black oval
11/42 Sunrace Kassette
KMC Kette
Goldene Kette passt (optisch) nicht


----------



## Damass (14. Dezember 2016)

@Donnerbolzen schickes Rad  Was hast du für einen Flaschenhalter? Ist es einer, in de man Flaschen seitlich einschieben kann? Ich bin aktuell noch auf der Suche. Der SKS Slidecage hat sich leider als nicht wirklich brauchbar erwiesen.

Kannst du noch was zur Sunrace-Kasette schreiben?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Wild_Kroete (14. Dezember 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, wird das mit der Lieferung nix mehr vor Mitte Februar. Ich will auch eins und teile deine Ungeduld!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Dezember 2016)

@Damass ,
Flaschenhalter ist von Cube.
Sidecage aus Aluminium.
Auf den Hometrails bleibt die Trinkflasche schön im Halter.
In Saalbach Hinterglemm wollte sie öfters verschwinden
Zur Sunrace Kassette kann ich noch nicht viel berichten (gestern montiert).
Beim rückwärts treten will die Kette nicht auf dem 42er Ritzel bleiben
Bei allen anderen Gänge passt es.
Wenn die Kette auf dem 11er Ritzel läuft und ich “kräftig“ in die Pedale trete  “hüpft“ die Kette.
Werde demnächst eine “normale“
SRAM Kette montieren.


----------



## powjoke (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe WME Fahrer,

meine Freundin plant sich ein Carbon WME anzuschaffen, wartet aber nur noch auf ein gutes Angebot. Ich hätte aber noch eine kurze Frage zu dem Rad. Was mich etwas stört an dem Rad ist das unterbrochene Sitzrohr in Verbindung mit Sattelstützen  Es wird ein 44er Rahmen werden in dem ja standardmäßig eine 125er Reverb verbaut ist. Diese lässt sich dort ja komplett versenken oder? Meine Freundin würde aber eher eine 150er Variostütze (muss keine Reverb sein) brauchen, weil sie sehr lange Beine hat. Sind so lange Stützen noch zu versenken in dem Rahmen oder wie viel Überstand hätte man dann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Damass (16. Dezember 2016)

Huhu  Ich hab eine 150er Reverb stealth (430mm Einbauhöhe) im M-Rahmen (44cm). Bin 172cm groß und die Stütze könnte sicher noch 2-3 cm versenkt werden ohne, dass sie mit dem Dämpfer kollidiert


----------



## Waldfabi (3. Januar 2017)

Ein gutes Neues Jahr an alle, ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht.

Ich hab mal einiges an Info´s auf die Fragen die noch offen sind:

@Canyon-Freak @+kingsize+ :
Momentan läuft die Rahmenproduktion auf Hochtouren (Alu und Carbon / 29" und 27,5+) und die Rahmen werden wohl in 1-2 Wochen in Asien abgehen. Wir haben die letzte Zeit an den Rahmen nochmal deutlich an Gewicht abspecken können, mussten daher aber auch alle Rahmentests etc. nochmal durchlaufen. Gegenüber der Eurobike Muster sparen wir da z.T. knapp 400-500gr. an den Rahmen ein.
Diese Gewichtseinsparung war uns die Extraschleife und damit verbundene Wartezeit dann aber Wert gewesen.

@powjoke :
Das WME Enduro in 27,5" hat in RH M eine max. Einstecktiefe von ca. 23cm.
Eine Reverb mit 150mm hat eine Einstecktiefe von 225mm (Mass L2 auf der Grafik).
Dazu kommt dann noch der Leitungsabgang....





Ich hoffe, das hilft schon mal weiter.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valon (3. Januar 2017)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Ein gutes Neues Jahr an alle, ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht.
> 
> Ich hab mal einiges an Info´s auf die Fragen die noch offen sind:
> 
> ...



Wird es von 29er Trailbikes auch Rahmen-Kits geben?

Grüße


----------



## Waldfabi (3. Januar 2017)

Valon schrieb:


> Wird es von 29er Trailbikes auch Rahmen-Kits geben?
> 
> Grüße




Geplant haben wir das eigentlich nicht.... Es haben jetzt aber bereits einige gefragt.
Wenn wir da aus jeder Farbe incl. aller Größen ein Rahmenkit stricken kommt da schon einiges an Lagerplatz und Artikelnummern zusammen :-( .

Mal sehen...

Wir denken drüber nach.


----------



## spinner69 (8. Januar 2017)

Wann ist mit der Auslieferung der Trailbikes zu rechnen?

Gilt gleiches wie oben zu WME?


----------



## Waldfabi (9. Januar 2017)

Die Trail Hardtrails bauen wir im Moment gerade.
Ich kann dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, wann welche Artikelnummer gebaut und ausgeliefert wird, da sollte aber die nächsten 1-2 Wochen passieren.


----------



## anti89 (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo ist beim aktuellen  rahmenkit ein dämpfer dabei?
Bei den ersten war ja für den preis einer bei


----------



## Waldfabi (9. Januar 2017)

2015 war bei den Rahmen noch ein Monarch Plus dabei. Damals stand der Dollar bei 1,30 bis 1,35 .
Dann ging es steil bergab mit dem Euro und dadurch wurde das Bike und die Komponenten um einiges teurer. 
Leider müssen wir fast alle Rechnungen unserer Lieferanten in Dollar bezahlen.
Momentan steht der Dollar bei € 1,05.

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass damals eh fast jeder einen anderen Dämpfer im Framekit wollte, haben wir uns dann entschlossen, den Dämpfer rauszunehmen und den Preis des Rahmens unverändert zu lassen.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2017)

anti89 schrieb:


> Hallo ist beim aktuellen  rahmenkit ein dämpfer dabei?
> Bei den ersten war ja für den preis einer bei



steht doch auf der seite:



Ihr denkt, Ihr könnt bessere Enduros auf die Räder stellen als wir? Dann macht halt, wir bieten Euch gerne die Rahmen für Euer Vorhaben und freuen uns Eure Ergebnisse, die Ihr gerne mit uns auf Facebook teilen dürft. Die Basis dafür ist das „WME 827 Alu“ Topmodell in raw finish/blue. Erhältlich in den Größen 41, 44, 47 und 50 cm.

Zubehör Steuersatz, Kettenführung Bionicon C.Guide Eco

ohne Dämpfer


----------



## spinner69 (9. Januar 2017)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Die Trail Hardtrails bauen wir im Moment gerade.
> Ich kann dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, wann welche Artikelnummer gebaut und ausgeliefert wird, da sollte aber die nächsten 1-2 Wochen passieren.



Danke für die rasche Antwort


----------



## Stemminator (9. Januar 2017)

anti89 schrieb:


> Hallo ist beim aktuellen  rahmenkit ein dämpfer dabei?
> Bei den ersten war ja für den preis einer bei



Der Preis ist UVP!  
Ein Händler aus deiner Nähe wird dir bestimmt ein zufriedenstellendes Angebot unterbreiten können.  

http://www.conway-bikes.de/haendlersuche/


----------



## anti89 (9. Januar 2017)

Es geht nicht um den Preis
Ich arbeite schließlich  auch im fahrradladen der conway beziehen  kann


----------



## Canyon-Freak (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Sattelstützenlänge bei den 125mm Reverb`s die ab Werk verbaut sind vorhanden ist? 
385mm oder 420mm?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Waldfabi (16. Januar 2017)

Wir verbauen die Reverb mit 390mm Länge und 125mm Hub.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## anti89 (2. Februar 2017)

Meins ist heute gekommen


----------



## Canyon-Freak (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

falls einer Interesse an einem neuen, ungefahrenen WME 827 Carbon 2017 in Größe M (44) hat bitte PN an mich. Kann einen sehr guten Preis anbieten! Bike muss aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen verkauft werden.

Gruß


----------



## Beppe (3. Februar 2017)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls einer Interesse an einem neuen, ungefahrenen WME 827 Carbon 2017 in Größe M (44) hat bitte PN an mich. Kann einen sehr guten Preis anbieten! Bike muss aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen verkauft werden.
> 
> Gruß



Und dein Jeffsy auch? Scheidung?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (3. Februar 2017)

Komplette Umstrukturierung;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn jemand einen Alurahmen in Größe L abgeben will, dann bitte melden. Spiele mit dem Gedanken das Bike mal zu testen. 
Danke!


----------



## Hiero (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie tief die Einstecktiefe für eine Sattelstütze beim L Rahmen ist? Bleibt irgendwo noch Platz für den Leitungsausgang an einer Reverb stealth? Möchte eine 150mm Reverb ganz versenken können.
Danke im voraus und Grüsse


----------



## powjoke (14. Februar 2017)

Die Frage hatte ich vorher schon mal gestellt, sol sogar beim M Rahmen gehen


----------



## Hiero (14. Februar 2017)

Sicher? Auch eine 170mm?. Brauche 100% ige Fakten. Danke


----------



## Beppe (14. Februar 2017)

Hiero schrieb:


> Sicher? Auch eine 170mm?. Brauche 100% ige Fakten. Danke


Von der Anschlagschraube bis OK Sattelklemme....


----------



## Hiero (14. Februar 2017)

Rahmengrösse L? Danke!
Gibts einen Rahmenunterschied 2016 zu 2017?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (14. Februar 2017)

powjoke schrieb:


> Die Frage hatte ich vorher schon mal gestellt, sol sogar beim M Rahmen gehen


Geht bei M ;-) Geht bei L daher auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Stemminator (14. Februar 2017)

Hatte meine 150mm 9point8 auch fast bist Anschlag in den M Rahmen bekommen, sollte bei L mit der Stealth schon mal kein Problem sein.


----------



## Waldfabi (14. Februar 2017)

Hiero schrieb:


> Rahmengrösse L? Danke!
> Gibts einen Rahmenunterschied 2016 zu 2017?



Die Farbe  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild_Kroete (17. Februar 2017)

Hi,
ich habe jetzt eines der ersten WME Plus Harttails gesehen. Geiles Teil. Das Sattelstützmaß war 30,9mm was leider dazu führte, dass wir keine passende Stütze hatten. Egal. Wie ist das denn bei den 29er bzw. bei den Plus Fullies?


----------



## *Souly* (17. Februar 2017)

Die 29" / 27,5"+ Fullys müssten 31,6mm haben, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.

Grüße


----------



## Waldfabi (17. Februar 2017)

Die Fullys haben 31,6mm. 
Nur die Trail-Hardtails und die EMF-Modelle haben 30,9mm.
Bei den Hardtail haben wir eine andere Krafteinleitung und benötigen etwas mehr Wandstärke im Sitzrohr.

Die Sattelstützemaße sollten eigentlich auf der Conway Homepage vermerkt sein.

Grüße, Tom


----------



## Wild_Kroete (17. Februar 2017)

Hi Tom,
die Sattelstützmaße habe ich nicht gefunden in der Beschreibung der Bikes.
http://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-wme-mt-829/
http://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-wme-627-plus/

Aber das macht ja nichts, du hast meine Frage ja wie immer schnell beantwortet. Gibts vielleicht auch schon neue Infos zu den Lieferterminen der beiden Bikes?


----------



## Waldfabi (17. Februar 2017)

Die Hardtails werden die nächsten Tage montiert, bei den Fullys werden wir wohl noch etwas brauchen.
Wir bauen erst die Carbonrahmen der neuen Trail-fullys auf.

Genau kann ich das nicht sagen, ich habe wenig mit der Planung unserer Montage zu tun.

Hilft dir das?

Grüße, Tom


----------



## Canyon-Freak (18. Februar 2017)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls einer Interesse an einem neuen, ungefahrenen WME 827 Carbon 2017 in Größe M (44) hat bitte PN an mich. Kann einen sehr guten Preis anbieten! Bike muss aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen verkauft werden.
> 
> Gruß



Hab den Preis nochmal nach unten korrigiert, muss leider dringend weg...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ght&utm_medium=feature&utm_campaign=bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (22. Februar 2017)

Servus zusammen,

spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein WME 827 aufzubauen.

Hätte da noch paar Fragen.

- Welche Größe wäre bei 1,80m und SL 83cm sinnvoll, tendiere eher zu L oder?
   Fahre aktuell nen Propain Tyee in L und passt eigentlich ganz gut vom Reach (439mm) /Oberrohr 598mm her
- Kann ich auch eine mechanisch angelenkte Stütze wie die Revive von Bikeyoke montieren wegen der Zugführung?
- Passt ein Coil Dämpfer zur Kinematik des WME? Wenn ja welche passen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Waldfabi (22. Februar 2017)

Also ich bin 182cm und fühle mich auf M und L wohl. Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würd´s ein L werden.
- mechanische Stütze verbauen wir sogar z.T. ab Werk. (z.B. im 727)
- Coil Dämpfer passen zur Kinematik (RS passt vom Platz allerdings nicht, die RS Federn sind zu dick)

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Stemminator (22. Februar 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein WME 827 aufzubauen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
grüß dich! Auf jeden fall kein schlechter Gedanke.

Ein 47er (L) Rahmen sollte da gut passen. Das montieren einer Mechanischen Stütze ist kein Problem, ich selbst hatte 9point8 Fall Line montiert gehabt und die ist ja recht empfindlich was die Zugverlegung angeht.

Coil Dämpfer scheint wohl zu gehen, zumindest hatte hier im Forum mal jemand einen Vivid Coil (?) montiert gehabt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2017)

Vivid Passt nur auf 160mm.


----------



## Timbozim (22. Februar 2017)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Vivid Passt nur auf 160mm.


Coil oder air?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2017)

Ja Coil darum geht's doch. Einfach mal lesen.


----------



## Timbozim (22. Februar 2017)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ja Coil darum geht's doch. Einfach mal lesen.


Puh was für ein Ton. 
Danke für die Coil Bestätigung.


----------



## Stemminator (22. Februar 2017)

Der DVO Jade passt auch.


----------



## BikerMike84 (22. Februar 2017)

Klingt ja alles schon sehr vielversprechend, will genau deswegen vom Tyee weg, weil mich der Monarch DebonAir nervt und sonst nix passt.

Wie ist denn der Hinterbau generell, eher progressiv oder linear, wie schauts mit Pop aus, wahrscheinlich abhängig vom Dämpfer denke ich.

Ich schätze das WME jetz generell eher verspielt ein, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## MalteDH (27. Februar 2017)

Meines Erachtens ist des WME eher Laufruhig und ne Ballermaschine. Aber macht auch in verblockte Trails ne gute Figur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausi88 (9. März 2017)

Hey,
bin seit etwas mehr als einem jahr ebenfalls besitzer eines conway wme alu und habe folgendes problem:
Wegen einer OP habe ich das Bike etwa 4 monate lang nicht bewegen können, nun ist mir gestern aufgefallen das der hinterbau beim federn quitscht oder halt ein komisches geräusch macht. es liegt definitiv nicht am sattel, stütze o.ä. und kann es auch nicht genau ausmachen. Habe das bike seit dem aufabu nur auf den hometrails und touren gefahren also noch kein bikepark oder so und beeinträchtigen tut es die funktion auch nicht es hört sich nur recht komisch an, könnten es eventuell die lager sein und hat noch wer das problem?


----------



## Thiel (9. März 2017)

Könnte vieles sein. 
Dämpfer ausbauen und wieder checken.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (9. März 2017)

Klausi88 schrieb:


> Hey,
> bin seit etwas mehr als einem jahr ebenfalls besitzer eines conway wme alu und habe folgendes problem:
> Wegen einer OP habe ich das Bike etwa 4 monate lang nicht bewegen können, nun ist mir gestern aufgefallen das der hinterbau beim federn quitscht oder halt ein komisches geräusch macht. es liegt definitiv nicht am sattel, stütze o.ä. und kann es auch nicht genau ausmachen. Habe das bike seit dem aufabu nur auf den hometrails und touren gefahren also noch kein bikepark oder so und beeinträchtigen tut es die funktion auch nicht es hört sich nur recht komisch an, könnten es eventuell die lager sein und hat noch wer das problem?


Check mal nach den Dämpferbuchsen und den Dämpferschrauben die 2 Lager über dem Innenlager, die sorgten bei mir für ein "Knacken" im Hinterbau.


----------



## Hiero (9. März 2017)

Kurz was anderes, wo bekommt man wme Schaltaugen gut und schnell her?


----------



## Waldfabi (10. März 2017)

Beim Händler.... ?!

*0.280.931/7*





*Schaltauge inkl. Schraube*
Für Carbon und Alu Rahmen


----------



## spinner69 (12. März 2017)

Hat schon jemand eins der Trail-HT's bekommen?


----------



## anti89 (12. März 2017)

Schon in der hand gehabt bei uns im laden als 27+version 
Ich finde das hat was vor allem weil es ja auch 29er fähig ist


----------



## shooan (14. März 2017)

Hey,

habe da mal ein zwei Fragen die mir hier sicher gut beantwortet werden können.

Ich interessiere mich für das WME 827 und habe diesbezüglich noch die ein oder andere kleine Frage.

So dann wollen wir mal.

Ich denke ein Umbau der Bremse auf Shimano Saint sollte kein Problem darstellen, oder täusche ich mich da?
Ist es möglich die Schaltung Sram X01 auf X01 Eagel umzubauen? Brauch ist ander Laufräder oder geht das überhaupt nicht in den Hinterbau rein?

Das wären meine Zwei extrem Schwere Fragen an euch.

Beste Grüße


----------



## anti89 (14. März 2017)

Klar kannst du auf shimano bremse umrüsten 
Und wenn ich  mich nicht irre nutzt die eagle das selbe freilauf system und sollte somit passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-DURO (14. März 2017)

Wenn du so viel tauschen willst lohnt sich das 827 noch? Habe nicht nachgerechnet aber ein nackter Rahmen oder das 727 könnte günstiger am Schluss sein.


----------



## anti89 (14. März 2017)

Ich hab mir aus dem grund das 627 geholt


----------



## shooan (14. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen danke für die schnelle antworten. Nun möchte ich mal antworten



anti89 schrieb:


> Klar kannst du auf shimano bremse umrüsten
> Und wenn ich  mich nicht irre nutzt die eagle das selbe freilauf system und sollte somit passen





anti89 schrieb:


> Klar kannst du auf shimano bremse umrüsten
> Und wenn ich  mich nicht irre nutzt die eagle das selbe freilauf system und sollte somit passen


Besten Dank für deine Auskunft.



N-DURO schrieb:


> Wenn du so viel tauschen willst lohnt sich das 827 noch? Habe nicht nachgerechnet aber ein nackter Rahmen oder das 727 könnte günstiger am Schluss sein.


Also ein nackter Rahmen kommt viel zu teuer. Weil ich kein Rad habe das als teilespender dienen würde. Habe das mal schön grob zusammengerechnet und es wurde ca 20 - 30 % teurer werden.

Gut aus diesem Winkel habe ich es noch nicht Betrachter.



anti89 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir aus dem grund das 627 geholt


Das müßte man noch mal durchrechnen. Wobei ja der Verkauf der Teile auch wieder das finanzielle etwas Ausgleich wird. 

So ich habe mir die Modelle 627 und 727 angesehen und muss sagen nein das ist keine Allternative zum 827. An beiden Rädern sagen mir die Dämpfer und Federelemente nicht zu. Deswegen muss es das 827 werden. Aber eine Überlegung war es dennoch wert das stimmt.

Schade das Shimano keinen 12 Fach antrieb hat. Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner xt Gruppe an meinen q am 800

Beste grüße


----------



## Damass (14. März 2017)

Hey Leute,

habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Züge im Carbon-Rahmen klappern? Gibt´s eine effektive Methode, das zu verhindern, oder hab ich einfach falsch montiert?


----------



## spinner69 (18. März 2017)

Gestern hat Conway geliefert. Sorry für Handy-Hinterhofbild. Bis zum ersten Einsatz gibts noch einiges zum ändern. Erster Eindruck ist top.


----------



## anti89 (18. März 2017)

Sehr schick ist das ein 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (18. März 2017)

Thx 

Das ist das günstigste 29er in Größe L.


----------



## anti89 (18. März 2017)

Ist das mit boost naben?


----------



## spinner69 (18. März 2017)

Jop, das 629 hat Boost, vorne 110, hinten 148. Die Laufräder werden aber getauscht, da müssen andere Naben als die verbauten Deore rein.


----------



## anti89 (18. März 2017)

Ok danke für die Info  
Vielleicht  wird das mein nächstes conway


----------



## Wild_Kroete (20. März 2017)

Sieht wirklich schick aus.

Sag mal Bescheid, ob du auch im Wiegetritt mit der Kurbel an den Rahmen kommst?


----------



## Damass (20. März 2017)

Ich wiederhole mal meine Frage von weiter oben bezügl. WME 27,5 Carbon-Rahmen:

Klappern bei euch auch die Züge im Carbon-Rahmen?
Gibt´s eine effektive Methode, das zu verhindern, oder hab ich einfach falsch montiert?

Ich hoffe auf Antworten 
Beste Grüße


----------



## spinner69 (20. März 2017)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich schick aus.
> 
> Sag mal Bescheid, ob du auch im Wiegetritt mit der Kurbel an den Rahmen kommst?



Gerade eine kleine Runde um den Block gemacht. Alles im grünen Bereich ... keinerlei Kontakt. Hast Du da Probleme, bei welchem Modell?


----------



## Deleted387192 (20. März 2017)

http://m.ebay.de/itm/132130577679


----------



## Wild_Kroete (21. März 2017)

Ich selber hatte das Problem noch nicht, weil ich immer noch auf mein Plus Fully warte und der Liefertermin sich leider eher Richtung Mai bewegt hat. Ich hätte das Problem gerne 
Das war bei nem Kumpel von mir mit dem WME MT 827+. Waren echt nur wenige mm zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstreben. Ein kleiner Spacer (1mm) auf der Kettenblattseite hat Abhilfe geschaffen. Ist dann leider nicht so geil für die Kettenlinie, schaltet aber trotzdem, rasselt nur ein bissel auf dem größten Ritzel. Wollte nur mal hören ob andere das Problem auch haben, denn dann kann ich mich schon mal darauf einstellen, wenn es denn endlich kommt


----------



## Waldfabi (21. März 2017)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Ich selber hatte das Problem noch nicht, weil ich immer noch auf mein Plus Fully warte und der Liefertermin sich leider eher Richtung Mai bewegt hat. Ich hätte das Problem gerne
> Das war bei nem Kumpel von mir mit dem WME MT 827+. Waren echt nur wenige mm zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstreben. Ein kleiner Spacer (1mm) auf der Kettenblattseite hat Abhilfe geschaffen. Ist dann leider nicht so geil für die Kettenlinie, schaltet aber trotzdem, rasselt nur ein bissel auf dem größten Ritzel. Wollte nur mal hören ob andere das Problem auch haben, denn dann kann ich mich schon mal darauf einstellen, wenn es denn endlich kommt



Dein Kumpel sollte mal das MT827+ zum Händler bringen, da sollte man den Rahmen tauschen.
Bei den Hardtails ist da nicht wirklich viel Luft in dem Bereich der Kettenstreben. Da muss ein dicker Reifen durch, ein Kettenblatt vorbeipassen, die Streben dürfen nicht zu lange werden und, und und.

Eventuell ist da beim schweißen etwas großzügig toleriert worden, dann wird es da eng.

Das sollte nicht wirklich mit u-Scheiben gelöst werden sollen.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FELTJAEGER (21. März 2017)

ohhhh, Liefertermine bei WME  , ich warte seit Februar auf mein 829C und mein Händler vertröstet mich von Woche zu Woche


----------



## Wild_Kroete (21. März 2017)

Ich warte seit Januar  Hoffentlich bleibt es jetzt bei Ende April.


----------



## Damass (21. März 2017)

@Waldfabi kannst du mir bei den klappernden Zügen im Carbon-Rahmen vielleicht weiterhelfen? Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen?

danke und beste Grüße


----------



## Waldfabi (27. März 2017)

Hallo Damass,

im WME sind die Kabelhüllen eigentlich nicht noch einmal extra geführt.
Trotzdem haben wir eigentlich keine Probleme mit klappernden Kabelhüllen im Rahmen.

Ich würde einmal folgendes kontrollieren:
Unsere Kabelein- und Ausgänge haben unterschiedliche Bohrungen um 4mm bzw. 5mm Leitungen zu führen.
Kontrolliere mal, ob da die richtigen Kabel in den entsprechenden Bohrungen liegen.
Dazu reicht es, die Kabelführungen zu demontieren. 

Wenn da alles passt, würde ich entweder die Leitungen einzeln ummanteln oder gebündelt in einen Schaumstoffschlauch legen.
Dein Heizungsbauer vor Ort hat bestimmt von dem Isolationsmaterial sämtliche Durchmesser und Längen an Lager.

Hilft dir das weiter?

Grüße,


----------



## anti89 (27. März 2017)

Hi ich hab anfang februar mein WME627 bekommen und war auch seid dem sehr zufrieden. Am Mittwoch  war ich noch auf ner tour ohne probleme und heute auf meiner hausrunde auf asphalt fängt irgendwas im bereich tretlager an zu knacken  und ich habe eine stelle am unteren hauptlagwr wo der lack abplatzt.
Hatte dieses Problem  schonmal jemand und wie wurde es gelöst?


----------



## Stemminator (27. März 2017)

Vielleicht hat sich im Tretlager bereich etwas gelöst! Ich würde mal die Kurbel abmontieren und alles nachziehen/Kontrollieren, vielleicht ist auch das Tretlager defekt? Wegen dem abplatzenden Lack vielleicht Kontakt mit herum fliegendem Geröll/Geäst gehabt?! 


lg


----------



## anti89 (27. März 2017)

Hab mal ein foto davon gemacht, ich hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## Waldfabi (27. März 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass das Knacken und der Lackabplatzer in Zusammenhang stehen.
Der WME Rahmen wird im Tretlagerbereich aus 2 geschmiedeten Halbschalen zusmmengesetzt.
Jeweils eine Hälfte der Tretlagerhülse /Dämpferumschlingung und Rockerlagerung umfasst das jeweilige Schmiedeteil.

Die Stelle mit dem Lackplatzer ist mitten im Schmiedeteil. Da reißt nix bei der Aluversion. Das hat RADDE bereits versucht, das hält.

Das Knacken wird eher vom Innenlager/Kurbel/Pedale kommen.

Ist aber als Ferndiagnose natürlich schwierig zu lokalisieren.

Lass doch mal den Händler draufschauen.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## anti89 (28. März 2017)

also ich habe innenlager kurbel usw gereinigt und das knacken ist weg 
danke für die fixe antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekkiller (29. März 2017)

Ich hatte am Wochenende die Chance ein Conway WME827 Alu zu testen und war mit der Kletterperformance eig. sehr zufrieden/überrascht. Hat hier jemand villeicht Erfahrungen mit dem Conway UND dem Capra, das ist der letzte verbleibende Konkurrent? Ist das Capra im Uphill deutlich schlechter oder sogar deutlich besser. Ich frag mich ob die etwas aggressivere geo und die schwerere RS Lyrik (Conway hat 160mm Pike) sehr viel ausmachen. Die Unterschiede in der Downhillperformance der Bikes ist mir wesentlich klarer, da hab ich auch mehr zu gefunden. Also wenn jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Bikes hat, schildert doch kurz euren Eindruck zum uphill.Mir ist klar, das hat auch was mit dem Fitnesslvl zutun, aber mal ganz grob ... Merci!


----------



## Damass (30. März 2017)

@Waldfabi dank dir für deine Antwort  Mein erster Isolier-Versuch war nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Es klappert immer noch sehr laut, wenn es beispielsweise über grobes Kopfsteinpflaster oder der gleichen geht. Es sind also die kleinen Schläge in schneller Abfolge, die zu den Geräuschen führen. Allerdings habe ich keine geschlossene "Röhre" zur Hand gehabt. Das werde ich wohl als nächstes versuchen, auch wenn es deutlich mehr Arbeit bedeutet. Das Spannen der Leitungen über die Kabelausgänge mit den unterschiedlich großen Borhungen habe ich gemacht, hilft aber leider nicht :-(

Beste Grüße
Damass


----------



## spinner69 (5. April 2017)

Damass schrieb:


> @Waldfabi dank dir für deine Antwort  Mein erster Isolier-Versuch war nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Es klappert immer noch sehr laut, wenn es beispielsweise über grobes Kopfsteinpflaster oder der gleichen geht. Es sind also die kleinen Schläge in schneller Abfolge, die zu den Geräuschen führen. Allerdings habe ich keine geschlossene "Röhre" zur Hand gehabt. Das werde ich wohl als nächstes versuchen, auch wenn es deutlich mehr Arbeit bedeutet. Das Spannen der Leitungen über die Kabelausgänge mit den unterschiedlich großen Borhungen habe ich gemacht, hilft aber leider nicht :-(
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Damass



Gehen die Außenhüllen durchgängig im Rahmen? Falls ja kannst Du versuchen, das Klappern mit Kabelbindern n zu eliminieren. Einfach kleinere Kabelbinder in sinnvollen Abständen versetzt zu einander um die Außenhüllen ziehen, so dass die Überstände am Schluss in alle Richtungen stehen. Damit können sich die überstehenden Enden im Rahmen abstützen. Macht man z.B. bei Di2 Kabeln so. Bei meinem S-Works Epic hat das zur Klapperfreiheit geführt.


----------



## Damass (5. April 2017)

@spinner69 interessanter Ansatz. Danke für den Tip


----------



## Wild_Kroete (7. April 2017)

Hat jemand schon was gehört, wann die 29er oder die Plus-Fully kommen sollen?
Meine Freundin hat endlich ihr WME 829 Hardtail bekommen. Eine absolute geile Kiste. Sie ist total begeistert. Jetzt bleibt das Trek Remedy traurig im Schuppen  Leider fällt es mir jetzt noch schwerer auf meins zu warten.


----------



## C.Hill (9. April 2017)

Hat jmd eine mechanisch angesteuerte Stütze im Carbon-Wme verbaut? Ich habe bedenken wegen der Zugverlegung. Sind schon enge Radien... Wie siehst mit den Bedienkräften aus?

@Damass: Ich habe die Züge auch gebündelt, diese dann aber nicht gespannt sondern eher gestaucht, d.h. In den Rahmen geschoben, sodass sie sich an der Innenwand abstützen können. Bei mir klappert nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (10. April 2017)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Hat jmd eine mechanisch angesteuerte Stütze im Carbon-Wme verbaut? Ich habe bedenken wegen der Zugverlegung. Sind schon enge Radien... Wie siehst mit den Bedienkräften aus?



Hi, ich hatte die Command Post IR und die LEV Integra drinne, bei beiden gab es keine Probleme mit dem Biegeradius und eventueller Schwergängigkeit. Jetzt allerdings die RockShox, aber nur wegen den 150 mm...


----------



## FELTJAEGER (10. April 2017)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon was gehört, wann die 29er oder die Plus-Fully kommen sollen?
> Meine Freundin hat endlich ihr WME 829 Hardtail bekommen. Eine absolute geile Kiste. Sie ist total begeistert. Jetzt bleibt das Trek Remedy traurig im Schuppen  Leider fällt es mir jetzt noch schwerer auf meins zu warten.



Ich habe heute mal bei Conway (Endverbraucher Hotline) angerufen...., der nette Herr sagte mir die 29er Fullys (in meinem Fall das 829C) werden erst Anfang Mai gebaut, die Rahmen sind noch nicht mal in Deutschland . Somit ist der erste Bike Urlaub in Gefahr und ich schau schon mal, ob ich nicht doch was anderes finde...


----------



## Wild_Kroete (10. April 2017)

Mein erster Bikeurlaub nächste Woche ist schon betroffen. Voll scheiße. Ich habe leider noch keinen vergleichbaren Ersatz gefunden. Ich warte jetzt schon seit Januar, da kommt es auf einen Monat auch nicht mehr drauf an. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das der Rest zuverlässiger ist als die Lieferzeit.


----------



## lockenschulli (11. April 2017)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Hat jmd eine mechanisch angesteuerte Stütze im Carbon-Wme verbaut? Ich habe bedenken wegen der Zugverlegung. Sind schon enge Radien... Wie siehst mit den Bedienkräften aus?
> 
> @Damass: Ich habe die Züge auch gebündelt, diese dann aber nicht gespannt sondern eher gestaucht, d.h. In den Rahmen geschoben, sodass sie sich an der Innenwand abstützen können. Bei mir klappert nix.




Moin,

ich habe eine Vecnum am WME installiert. Funktioniert wunderbar und die Bedienkräfte sind i.O.


----------



## snooze (16. April 2017)

Gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem WME, macht doch tierisch Spaß das Rad.
Die Winterupdates funktionieren auch alle so wie sie sollen! (Neuer LRS und 170er Moveloc)


----------



## bansaiman (16. April 2017)

snooze schrieb:


> Gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem WME, macht doch tierisch Spaß das Rad.
> Die Winterupdates funktionieren auch alle so wie sie sollen! (Neuer LRS und 170er Moveloc)
> Anhang anzeigen 594462



Ja,die moveloc ist klasse gelle?


----------



## snooze (16. April 2017)

Ja! und funktioniert sogar mit der Syntace Superlock!


----------



## anti89 (17. April 2017)

Hallo wie werden eigentlich die gewichte die conway für die räder angibt ermittelt mit pedalen oder ohne usw


----------



## spinner69 (17. April 2017)

Mein 629er in Größe L wiegt aus dem Karton heraus (fahrfertig) mit uralten SPD-Pedalen (M536) 13,6 kg. Ohne Pedale wären es 13,1 kg. Laut Katalog sind die 629er ab 13,0 kg.


----------



## anti89 (17. April 2017)

Ich frage da mein rad 15.4kg ohne pedale hat und laut conway sollten es ca 14,6kg sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (18. April 2017)

Danke für die positiven Antworten bzgl. einer mechanisch angesteuerten Sattelstütze. 
Das Thema hat sich leider erledigt, da ich bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm keine Stütze mit mehr als 125mm Verstellweg in den M Rahmen rein bekomme. Da kann ich bei meiner Reverb bleiben. Zu schade...


----------



## MalteDH (19. April 2017)

Servus Leute,
wo bekomme ich ein WME Schaltauge her?


----------



## *Souly* (20. April 2017)

MalteDH schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> wo bekomme ich ein WME Schaltauge her?



 Servus,
Ein Ersatzschaltauge kann der Händler deines Vertrauens direkt bei Hartje für dich bestellen.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## Beppe (1. Mai 2017)

So meins wiegt jetzt auch über 15


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2017)

Hat eigentlich jemand Vergleichswerte zum Capra?


----------



## Beppe (7. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Vergleichswerte zum Capra?



Ja,

fahre das WME in L, das Capra von nem Kumpel in L ist mir zu kurz.
Die Klettereigenschaften sind m.E. dürftig. Das VR steigt und das Rad kippelt im steilen uphill. Da es einen Monarch plus ohne Einstellmöglichkeit hat, konnte man auch keine Plattform zuschalten.
Bei XL hätte ich bedenken wegen der Sitzrohrlänge, weil ich beim Stolperbiken gelegentlich komplett versenke.
Für mich keine Alternative zum WME.

Fahre auch noch das 29er Jeffsy in L, dass auch deutlich schlechter als das WME klettert und bergab viel weniger Reserven bietet.

Hab das WME letzte Woche aus dem Winterschlaf geholt und bin es gestern und heute gefahren.
Erster Gedanke nach dem Aufsitzen war: Mist der Dämpfer hat Luft verloren. Fehlanzeige, Druck stimmte.... das Rad fühlt sich im Vergleich einfach wie ein Downhiller an. An die saftigen 170mm am Heck muss man sich erst wieder gewöhnen. 

Mein WME startet jetzt in die dritte Saison und ich sehe noch keine Alternative am Markt.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist das Gewicht vom Komplettbike.


----------



## C.Hill (7. Mai 2017)

Hast recht, dem WME In M entspricht eher das Capra in L. Sind sich von den Werten her sehr ähnlich. Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht.

Zum Gewicht: der Carbonrahmen ist super leicht. 12kg komplett sind durchaus machbar bei 2150g Rahmengewicht. Das Alu ist deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Input! Ich bin nur etwas verwundert weil in ein paar Tests (u.a hier) ein Vergleich mit dem Capra gezogen wird und behauptet wird dessen Downhill-Performance sei besser.


----------



## C.Hill (8. Mai 2017)

Hab ich auch schon vermehrt gelesen. Glauben oder probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2017)

Hmhm mal überlegen. @Beppe: wie groß bist du nochmal?


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Danke für den Input! Ich bin nur etwas verwundert weil in ein paar Tests (u.a hier) ein Vergleich mit dem Capra gezogen wird und behauptet wird dessen Downhill-Performance sei besser.



Zur DH Performance hab ich mich doch gar nicht geäussert?!?
186/89er Schrittlänge


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2017)

Ja deshalb frag ich ja. Ist halt die Frage inwiefern das am Hinterbau liegt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Mai 2017)

Das Teil geht wie die Hölle. Bin voll begeistert, die 170mm bügeln schon sehr ordentlich. Vieleicht liegts aber auch am Inline. Fahr das Teil jetzt gut ein Jahr und ich habe nicht das verlangen was anderes zu kaufen. Verarbeitung an meinem Alu besser wie bei meinem Rune damals.
Fahr es auch noch 26 zoll voll Old School aber dafür mit Offset Bushings Lenkwinkel ist somit gemessen bei 64,5 grad und 330mm Tretlager
Zum Ytitti hab ich keine Erfahrung aber was ich so bei einem Bekannten mit bekommen habe zweg`s Qualität, ei ei ei nicht so dolle.
Außerdem ist mir die Marke auch richtig unsympathisch.
Ach ja bin gut 172cm hoch und fahr M, ich mag es etwas länger vom Reach und Radstand.
Gewicht liegt bei guten 14,4kg voll Baller tauglich mit Procor im Heck.


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Ich denke dass das YT auch gut bergab geht, allerdings hat der v4l Hinterbau eine ganz andere Charakteristik. Das YT gibt zu Beginn und in der Mitte bereitwilliger FW frei, das merkt man schon beim aufsitzen. Dafür ist er deutlich progressiver und lässt den kompletten FW schwerer nutzen.

Der Hinterbau vom WME arbeitet m.E. linearer. Um das Ansprechen etwas zu entfesseln, hab ich auf eine Debonairkammer umgebaut und bin voll happy.

Das Alu WME ist robust und steckt auch bodenproben schadlos weg, mein Rahmen sieht nach über 2 Jahren auf wie neu (3* Finale, 1*Reschen und 2 Dolofreeriderunden mit je ca 30ktm nebst div Heimateinsätzen).

Aber den Vergleich zum VSX hatte ich dir ja schon mal gemacht.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (8. Mai 2017)

Ich bin das Capra auch noch nicht gefahren, hab aber auch nachträglich auf die Debonairkammer umgebaut was nochmals einen spürbaren performance Unterschied gemacht hat. Ein Test mit dem Monarch mit der high volume Kammer ist m.M.n. nicht so Aussagekräftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Leider gibts vom WME mittlerweile auch ne e-Variante.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2017)

Wurde denn serienmäßig nicht nur die Debonair-Luftkammer verbaut? Kennt jemand die Stütze die in den 2016er Modellen verbaut wurde?


----------



## 9bikerider9 (9. Mai 2017)

Bei den ersten WME Bikes ja. Seit den Modellen der Eurobike letztes Jahr sind nun aber alle mit der Debonairkammer ausgestattet.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (10. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen, nach langem warten ist mein WME Plus endlich angekommen und ich bin auch schon ein bissel damit gefahren. Nachdem das Fahrwerk jetzt vernünftig eingestellt ist, läuft das Teil richtig gut. Der normale Monarch mit Debon Air arbeitet ordentlich und es ist genug Platz für ne Flasche/Halter in meinem L Rahmen. Mit der Pike vorne und den Plus Reifen bügelt das Teil echt alles weg. Ich bin sehr gut zurfrieden. Einzig die Bodenfreiheit ist echt gering, so dass ich schon das ein oder andere Mal gut eingeschlagen bin, was Bergauf ein bissel stört. 
Ich habe ohnehin geplant, das Bike mit 150mm Federweg zu fahren. Daher hier meine Frage in die Runde: 
Wenn ich den Hinterbau von 140mm auf 150mm einstelle und den Federweg der Gabel um 1cm auf 150mm vergrößere müsste sich das Tretlager doch auch um 1cm anheben? 
Schließlich werden die 29er ja auch mit ner 150 Gabel und der 150mm Hinterbaueinstellung gefahren und haben die gleichen Geo-Daten. 
Oder haben die außer der Achsebreite doch noch einen anderen Hinterbau?


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Mai 2017)

Hab zugeschlagen. Wer will die Conti Trailking?


----------



## C.Hill (10. Mai 2017)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, nach langem warten ist mein WME Plus endlich angekommen und ich bin auch schon ein bissel damit gefahren. Nachdem das Fahrwerk jetzt vernünftig eingestellt ist, läuft das Teil richtig gut. Der normale Monarch mit Debon Air arbeitet ordentlich und es ist genug Platz für ne Flasche/Halter in meinem L Rahmen. Mit der Pike vorne und den Plus Reifen bügelt das Teil echt alles weg. Ich bin sehr gut zurfrieden. Einzig die Bodenfreiheit ist echt gering, so dass ich schon das ein oder andere Mal gut eingeschlagen bin, was Bergauf ein bissel stört.
> Ich habe ohnehin geplant, das Bike mit 150mm Federweg zu fahren. Daher hier meine Frage in die Runde:
> Wenn ich den Hinterbau von 140mm auf 150mm einstelle und den Federweg der Gabel um 1cm auf 150mm vergrößere müsste sich das Tretlager doch auch um 1cm anheben?
> Schließlich werden die 29er ja auch mit ner 150 Gabel und der 150mm Hinterbaueinstellung gefahren und haben die gleichen Geo-Daten.
> Oder haben die außer der Achsebreite doch noch einen anderen Hinterbau?




... würde so langsam schon Sinn machen für die einzelnen Typen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen. Was meinst du? Ist wohl überall WME drin wos draufsteht, aber Unterschiede gibt es doch deutlich.


----------



## Beppe (10. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab zugeschlagen. Wer will die Conti Trailking?


Jeffsy oder WME?


----------



## Beppe (10. Mai 2017)

Wee day out


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Mai 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Jeffsy oder WME?



wme natürlich. Wird schön überdimensioniert sein hier im Asphaltghetto


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Mai 2017)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, nach langem warten ist mein WME Plus endlich angekommen und ich bin auch schon ein bissel damit gefahren. Nachdem das Fahrwerk jetzt vernünftig eingestellt ist, läuft das Teil richtig gut. Der normale Monarch mit Debon Air arbeitet ordentlich und es ist genug Platz für ne Flasche/Halter in meinem L Rahmen. Mit der Pike vorne und den Plus Reifen bügelt das Teil echt alles weg. Ich bin sehr gut zurfrieden. Einzig die Bodenfreiheit ist echt gering, so dass ich schon das ein oder andere Mal gut eingeschlagen bin, was Bergauf ein bissel stört.
> Ich habe ohnehin geplant, das Bike mit 150mm Federweg zu fahren. Daher hier meine Frage in die Runde:
> Wenn ich den Hinterbau von 140mm auf 150mm einstelle und den Federweg der Gabel um 1cm auf 150mm vergrößere müsste sich das Tretlager doch auch um 1cm anheben?
> Schließlich werden die 29er ja auch mit ner 150 Gabel und der 150mm Hinterbaueinstellung gefahren und haben die gleichen Geo-Daten.
> Oder haben die außer der Achsebreite doch noch einen anderen Hinterbau?



Moin +kingsize+,

die Federwegverstellung an den WME Modellen hat keinen Einfluss auf die Geo.
Egal bei welchem Modell.
Baust du jetzt eine 150er Gabel anstelle der 140er ein, liegt dein Tretlager 3mm höher. ( Bei einer 160er Gabel sind es 6mm).
Der Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel ändert sich jeweils um 0,5° in Rcihtung flach.

Die Hintebauten sind in einigen Details unteschiedlich zwischen 27,5+ und 29", von den Geometriewerten sind die allerdings identisch.


PS: Um auf 150/160 an der Front umzubauen, muss lediglich der Luftschaft der Gabel getauscht werden.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild_Kroete (11. Mai 2017)

Alles klar. 
Der Luftschaft liegt schon bereit ;-) Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es sich dann fährt. Es macht jetzt schon richtig Spaß.
Hast du zufällig auch die Buchsenmaße der Dämpferanlenkung am WME 627+? Werde wohl bei Gelegenheit auf Huberbuchsen umstellen. Wenn nicht, mess ich die aus.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Stütze?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/tranzx-remote-seatpost-internal-31.6mm-490765

Oder kann die direkt weg?


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2017)

Hab eine Reverb Stealth bestellt. Ich nehme mal an die muss ich zum Einbau auseinanderbauen. Ist das ein schlimmes Gesiffe und welches Werkzeug braucht man? hab glaub das Reverb Entlüftungskit und Öl aber derzeit nicht hier.


----------



## baschda (26. Mai 2017)

Servus zammn, 

Frage zum Carbon WME: Tretlager PF zum einpressen fetten? Falls ja welches Fett? Selbe Frage zum Steuersatz welches Fett?
Danke schon mal - und Kette spannen


----------



## Beppe (26. Mai 2017)




----------



## LegendaryAndy (3. Juni 2017)

Servus allerseits,

leider muss ich gleich in meinem ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum um Rat bitten ... Habe keine passende Antwort / Lösung zu meinem Problem finden können.

Ich habe seit ca. einem Jahr ein Conway WME Alu in L (gebraucht/wie neu gekauft mit Rechnung) und bin auch super zufrieden damit! Genialer Rahmen! 

Gestern habe ich wegen lautem Knacken beim Bremsen und mittlerweile auch schon Knacken bei ganz normalen Kurvenfahrten aus dem Steuerlager-Bereich die Gabel ausgebaut. Da kamen mir auch schon zerfallene Lager und Kugeln der Lager entgegen ... OK ... Also neuer Lager bestellt, heute angekommen. Gerade wollte ich den Steuersatz + Gabel wieder einbauen, jedoch ist mir dabei aufgefallen, dass mir gestern bei Ausbau sogar die untere Lagerschale rausgefallen ist. Die obere sitzt wirklich fest im Rahmen drin. Die unten kann ich jedoch mit der Hand einsetzen und wenn ich diese mit der Hand bewege, hat die auch Spiel auf allen Seiten und fällt somit auch sofort wieder raus.

Ist das normal? Ich würde behaupten die untere müsste genauso fest sitzen wie die oben, oder?

Am Rand der Lagerschale, auf der Seite die auf dem Rahmen von unten aufliegt sieht man auch deutliche Spuren von Bewegung. Und das obwohl der Steuersatz richtig eingestellt war bzw. beim typischen Test des Steuersatzes und auflegen des Fingers oben und unten sich nichts bewegt hat, aber durch vermutlich das hohe Gewicht während der Fahrt sich die Lagerschale unten doch irgendwie ... , was meiner Meinung nach wohl eher suboptimal für den Rahmen ist, wenn unten die ganze Zeit die Lagerschale durch die Gegend "fliegt" während der Fahrt.

Wäre super dankbar wenn jemand kurz was hierzu sagen könnte und was für ein Ersatzteil ich evtl. bräuchte damit alles so ist wie es sich gehört. 

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## snooze (5. Juni 2017)

hast du mal ein paar Bilder?


----------



## Waldfabi (6. Juni 2017)

Hi Andy,

die untere Steuersatzschale muss eingepresst sein.
Wir nutzen da einen Steuersatz mit ZS56 (semiintegriert mit 56mm Durchmesser).
Das Steuerrohr wird dafür auf 55,9-55,95mm ausgerieben.

War das gebrauchte Rad ein Serienrad oder wurde da ein Alurahmen durch jemanden aufgebaut?

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## LegendaryAndy (6. Juni 2017)

Hi Tom,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das habe ich mir schon gedacht ...

Der Vorbesitzer hat nur den Rahmen gekauft und das Rad dann selbst aufgebaut. Er meinte gestern, dass der Steuersatz der drin ist ihm vom Händler mitgegeben worden sei. In wie weit das natürlich stimmt oder nicht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich werden morgen/übermorgen mal einen passenden Steuersatz (ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz Oberteil, ZS56/40 Steuersatz Unterteil) besorgen und damit sollte sich ja dann die Sache hoffentlich erledigt haben. Falls noch Fragen oder Komplikationen auftreten, melde ich mich nochmals. 

Grüße,
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (6. Juni 2017)

das scheint aber korrekt zu sein, bei den Rahmensets war der Steuersatz dabei!


----------



## Waldfabi (6. Juni 2017)

Den Steuersatz liefern wir bei den Rahmen immer mit.
Eigentlich sollte ein Steuersatzeinbau auch keine unüberwindbare Hürde sein.... Ich hab da aber bereits einiges erlebt ;-).

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Rahmen da nix abbekommen hat.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Juni 2017)

Grüße von den Hometrails


----------



## KurvenCruiser (24. Juni 2017)

Bei einer Größe von 182 ein 44 wme 827? Habe nur die Möglichkeit ein M zu bekommen für einen guten Preis allerdings bin ich mir echt unschlüssig.. ich bins heute probegefahren und war über die Verspieltheit sehr erfreut  allerdings bin ich mir doch etwas unsicher.. und wie siehts mit klettern aus? Hatte heute leider nur kleine Anstiege dabei aber wie siehts mit 800-1200hm aus? Für einen mittleren Trainierten?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Juni 2017)

@KurvenCruiser ,
bei 182cm würde ich eher zu Rahmengröße “L“ tendieren.
Ich fahre bei 176cm ein „M“ Rahmen.
Das WME “klettert“ super.


----------



## Damass (25. Juni 2017)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, das "M" für dich zu klein ist. Ich fahre bei 172 cm Größe "M". Die Klettereigenschaften gehen für ein Bike der Federwegsklasse voll in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (25. Juni 2017)

Hi KurvenCruiser,
Ich bin ebenfalls 1,82cm groß. Teilweise fahre ich unsere Bikes mal mit 44cm und teilweise in 47cm.
Eigentlich komm ich mit beiden Größen zurecht, würde aber im Zweifelsfall eher zum 47er tendieren. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Juni 2017)

1.70 und M. Könnte meinem empfinden noch ein Stück länger sein.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2017)

Hab doch noch ein WME in L in Österreich ergattert...


----------



## Specialexed (26. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin 1.81 und mir kommt mein 827 in L, von der Sitzposition her,fast schon zu klein vor.


----------



## KurvenCruiser (27. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Antworten  denke dann wirds wohl doch eher nicht das 44er..


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juli 2017)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1.81 und mir kommt mein 827 in L, von der Sitzposition her,fast schon zu klein vor.



Kann ich bestätigen. Bin 184 cm und habe ein WME 827 C in L.
Ich fahre einen 50er Vorbau. Mit 30er geht's nicht, obwohl der Reach recht lang ist. Ich habe aber auch eher lange Arme.

Klettern tut das Ding wie die Sau. Bin da immer wieder überrascht wo ich ohne absenkbare Gabel noch hoch fahre kann.


----------



## spinner69 (2. Juli 2017)

Umbau meines MT 629 nähert sich dem Ende. Die vorübergehend verbaute 11-36 XT-Kassette wird noch einer 11- 40 von Praxis Works weichen (liegt schon in der Werkstatt). Die Waage ist nun auch etwas freundlicher ... 11,7 kg. Bis auf Rahmen (  ), Steuersatz, Innenlager und Kurbel (ohne Stahlblatt) ist aber nichts mehr original.

Geniales Touren-Hardtail mit top Allrounderqualitäten. Danke Hartje!!
Wenn nun der Rahmen noch einen Tick leichter wäre


----------



## anti89 (2. Juli 2017)

Echt schön geworden


----------



## spinner69 (3. Juli 2017)

Danke Dir


----------



## baschda (3. Juli 2017)

Servus,
hatte weiter oben mal die Fragen gestellt was ihr für Fett am Carbon WME fürs Steuersatz- und Trelager verwendet?
Leider noch keine Antwort bekommen :-( Wäre klasse hier Infos zu bekommenm, da auf der Seite nichts zu finden ist.

Gruß Sebb



baschda schrieb:


> Servus zammn,
> 
> Frage zum Carbon WME: Tretlager PF zum einpressen fetten? Falls ja welches Fett? Selbe Frage zum Steuersatz welches Fett?
> Danke schon mal - und Kette spannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9bikerider9 (3. Juli 2017)

baschda schrieb:


> Servus,
> hatte weiter oben mal die Fragen gestellt was ihr für Fett am Carbon WME fürs Steuersatz- und Trelager verwendet?
> Leider noch keine Antwort bekommen :-( Wäre klasse hier Infos zu bekommenm, da auf der Seite nichts zu finden ist.
> 
> Gruß Sebb


Da kannst du ganz normales Fett verwenden, ich habe z.B. Nigrin Mehrzweckfett im Einsatz. Ich glaube kaum dass dir da jemand etwas spezielles für Carbon empfehlen wird.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2017)

Boah ich komme nicht zum Aufbauen :/

Hat jemand in dem Rahmen schonmal jemand eine Reverb Stealth montiert? Ist das schwierig?


----------



## anti89 (4. Juli 2017)

Easy


----------



## Stemminator (4. Juli 2017)

Abgesehen davon das es bessere Stützen gibt, ist es kein Problem eine im WME unter zu bringen. Woran scheitert es?


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juli 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Boah ich komme nicht zum Aufbauen :/
> Hat jemand in dem Rahmen schonmal jemand eine Reverb Stealth montiert? Ist das schwierig?


VE verkauft oder was?


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2017)

Zurückgeschickt. Wollte ja ursprünglich das WME und beim VE ist einfach das Sitzrohr vom XL-Rahmen zu lang...

Der Dämpfer ging aber besser als der Monarch zuimindest beim Parkplatztest...



Stemminator schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das es bessere Stützen gibt, ist es kein Problem eine im WME unter zu bringen. Woran scheitert es?



Hab es noch gar nicht versucht aber muss halt noch die Bremsen, Reifen und die Stütze tauschen. Was findest du denn besser? Hab eine Reverb STealth 150mm für 170€ bei crc geschossen...


----------



## Backwoods (4. Juli 2017)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine Frage bei den Dämpferalternativen gestellt und leider keine Antwort bekommen.
Vielleicht geht ja hier mehr:

(Ich habe übrigens als Sattelstütze eine Bike Yoke Revive verbaut)

Außerden habe ich  jetzt einen Fox Float X2 hier liegen. Mir fehlen aber gearde noch die Buchsen zum einbauen.

Könnte mir mal jemand sein Setup verraten, dann muss ich bei der Abstimmung weniger lange experimentieren.
Am besten immer die Klicks von ganz offen aus angeben.

High/Low Speed Zug und Druckstufe
Anzahl der verbauten Spacer (ich habe gleich mal einen ausgebaut, so dass jetzt noch 2 drinnen sind)
Welchen Druck bei wieviel Sag?

Das ganze bringt natürlich nur richtig was wenn ich das Kampfgewicht auch kenne
Rahmengröße vielleicht auch noch.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2017)

Ahja die Turbine Sattelstütze hat auf mich auch einen guten Eindruck gemacht im VE. War schön leicht und hat funktioniert. Ist aber aftermarket leider zu teuer...

Ich merke beim Drücken im Stand keinerlei Unterschied beim Monarch Plus bei der Druckstufe. Ist der defekt oder gehört das so?


----------



## Backwoods (5. Juli 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ahja die Turbine Sattelstütze hat auf mich auch einen guten Eindruck gemacht im VE. War schön leicht und hat funktioniert. Ist aber aftermarket leider zu teuer...
> 
> Ich merke beim Drücken im Stand keinerlei Unterschied beim Monarch Plus bei der Druckstufe. Ist der defekt oder gehört das so?



Das gehört nicht so! Also eher kaputt
Ich merke schon einen unterschied zwischen Min und Mid und bei Firm ist der Dämpfer eigentlich blockiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2017)

hab jetzt auch einen gemerkt wenn man auf dem Rad steht zumindest. Wenn man danebensteht ist es kaum zu spüren. Er macht auch etwas seltsame Geräusche...


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2017)

Das mit dem Monarch ist wohl am Anfang normal so. War irritiert weil das meine RT3s nie gemacht haben. 

Will heute die Reverb installieren. Kann es sein dass an dieser Aussparung am Rahmen wo die Reverb-Leitung ins Sitzrohr übergeht eine Grummischutztülle rankommt? Oder war die beim VE dabei? Kann mich erinnern dass ich bei einer Rad-Leiferung sowas in der Hand hatte und jetzt find ich es nicht mehr...


----------



## Backwoods (8. Juli 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Monarch ist wohl am Anfang normal so. War irritiert weil das meine RT3s nie gemacht haben.
> 
> Will heute die Reverb installieren. Kann es sein dass an dieser Aussparung am Rahmen wo die Reverb-Leitung ins Sitzrohr übergeht eine Grummischutztülle rankommt? Oder war die beim VE dabei? Kann mich erinnern dass ich bei einer Rad-Leiferung sowas in der Hand hatte und jetzt find ich es nicht mehr...



Ich habe jedenfalls keine Gummischutztülle dran. War nix dabei.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> die sind 22,2 X 8 mm.  Kann dir die 5tlg. DVO Buchsen + Fox Gleitlager empfehlen.



Sind die denn besser als die 5tlg. Fox Buchsen?


----------



## Stemminator (8. Juli 2017)

Habe die Fox Buchsen noch nicht besessen, aber die DVO verrichten einwandfrei ihren Dienst und sind halt mit ~9€/Stk. sehr preiswert, komplett schwarz eloxiert und 1A verarbeitet. 

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/daempferbuchse


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2017)

ich hatte mal die Fox aber ja die sind ja viel günstiger. Danke für den Tipp!

Aber warum die Fox-Gleitlager? Sind die besser oder eben als Ersatzteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juli 2017)

Muss man die Gleitlager bei den DVO-Buchsen extra bestellen oder hab ich die falschen?


----------



## Stemminator (14. Juli 2017)

Die Lager müssen Seperat erworben werden, ich nutze die Fox Gleitlager. 

www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Bushing-fuer-5-teilige-Einbaubuchsen-p42545/universal-universal-o100001/


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juli 2017)

Ah Mist die Produktfotos führen da ein wenig in die Irre


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juli 2017)

So Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden is klar... Aber fährt sich ganz nett. Nur ist für Berlin halt total überdimensioniert. Bin am Teufelsberg nen Trail gefahren aber der Sandboden und die Mücken sind eher meh...


----------



## anti89 (18. Juli 2017)

Hi ich wollte mein bike tauschen und bin am überlegen  ob es wieder ein 44er rahmen wird oder der 41er was meint ihr 
Es geht um das wme827
Ich bin 173cm groß  und hab ne innenbeinlänge von 78cm


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juli 2017)

Hab noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem WME aber ich würde sagen eher 44 wenn du an die modernen Geos glaubst (Laufruhe).

Komischerweise fand ich das Votec VE Comp trotz sehr ähnlicher Ausstattung wesentlich agiler zu fahren. Liegt das eher daran dass das kürzer ist oder am vermutlich etwas leichteren Rahmen? Die Laufräder/Reifenkombi ist ja nahezu gleich (Ve hat hinten HansDampf)


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2017)

Das VE ist nicht kürzer.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2017)

Also der L-Rahmen vom VE hat doch schonmal nen kürzeren Reach als das WME in 47cm? In irgendeinem Test wurde der auch kürzer gemessen als angegeben.


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juli 2017)

Das WME hatte zumindest in der Saison 2015 2016 2017 den zweit längsten Reach am Markt. Da hatte sonst nur Mondraker mehr.  
Mittlerweile haben da aber viele Hersteller wohl nachelegt


----------



## Stemminator (20. Juli 2017)

@anti89 
Ich bin mit meinen 173cm ein M mit 50er Vorbau gefahren, hatte zuvor einen 35er Montiert doch da war mir die Kiste zu beengt.

@Tabletop84 
Finde das WME sehr ausgeglichen und gut zu Handeln, vielleicht brauchst du noch etwas Eingewöhnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (20. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Antworten  44er ist bestellt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juli 2017)

Kleines Update
Sram GX Eagle





Mit 34er Absolut Black oval Kettenblatt.


----------



## anti89 (21. Juli 2017)

Steht dem bike gut


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2017)

Was ist das für ne Größe?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juli 2017)

@Tabletop84 ,
Rahmengröße “M“.
Lyrik 180mm DPA


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Juli 2017)

Meine Empfehlung an alle die ein WME selbst aufbauen:
Sram GX Eagle


----------



## Backwoods (22. Juli 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung an alle die ein WME selbst aufbauen:
> Sram EagleAnhang anzeigen 626439



Schönes Bike!
Ich muss unbedingt mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Selbstaufbau machen.

Sram Eagel war mir viel zu teuer. Ich fahr die 11-46er Kassette von Shimano und vorne ein 30er Kettenblatt auf einer X1 Kurbel.
Jetzt gibts ja Sram GX 1x12 auch bezahlbar. Wenn mein Zeug verschlissen ist steig ich wieder um falls Shimano nicht nachzieht.

Ich habe das Geld lieber in den Dämpfer inverstiert und fahre seit kurzem einen Fox Float X2. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Ist im Hinterbau des WME einfach genial. Mit dem Monarch machst Du dazu im Vergleich das Fahrwerk quasi "kaputt".


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Juli 2017)

@Backwoods
Ich habe GX Eagle montiert
Die XX1 bzw. XO Eagle ist mir auch zu teuer.
Der Monarch Debon Air funktioniert aber auch sehr gut im WME in Verbindung mit der Lyrik 180mm DPA


----------



## Backwoods (22. Juli 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> Der Monarch Debon Air funktioniert aber auch sehr gut im WME in Verbindung mit der Lyrik 180mm DPA



Habe ich auch gedacht bis ich den Unterschied mal erfahren hab.

Ich habe vorne auch eine Lyrik (RCT3) drinnen, aber mit 160 mm. Kann man mit der 180er noch gescheit und lang also > 1000 Hm bergauf radeln?

Ich habe mich bisher nicht getraut die auch nur auf 170 mm zu traveln, weil ich die geilen bergauf eigenschaften des WME nicht kaputt machen will. Mit 160 mm kann ich treten bis die Oberschenkel platzen ohne, dass das Vorderrad auch nur ansatzweise mal hochkommt. Da steig ich schon immer freiwillig ab um Kraft zu sparen um mit viel Spass den Berg wieder runter zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Juli 2017)

Lyrik RCT3 DPA 180mm kann man
30mm absenken.
Dann geht das WME noch besser bergauf.
Bergab mit 180mm ist im Vergleich zu 160mm wahrscheinlich wie der Float X zum Monarch.
Wir können ja mal die Bikes tauschen


----------



## Stemminator (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
habe  demnächst preiswert eine 9point8 Falline in 150mm/31,6mm abzugeben.
Bei Interesse kurze PN!


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juli 2017)

Weiß jemand wo man die Teile mit denen man die Zughüllen und Bremsleitungen fixiert herbekommt?


----------



## Beppe (26. Juli 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man die Teile mit denen man die Zughüllen und Bremsleitungen fixiert herbekommt?


BC
Syntace Kabelhalter

https://www.bike-components.de/de/s/?keywords=syntace liteville kabelhalter


----------



## anti89 (26. Juli 2017)

wie viele brauchst du davon hab glaube ich von allem noch 2


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung an alle die ein WME selbst aufbauen:
> Sram GX EagleAnhang anzeigen 626439



Was wiegt Dein Bike eigentlich?

Ich bin bei Rahmengröße L mit einem neuen SQLab Sattel und vorallem wegen dem schwereren Dämpfer jetzt bei genau 14 Kg.
Ich kann höchsten für den ganzen Matsch noch ein paar Gramm abziehen. Die elektrische Federwaage schwankt zwischen 13,98 und 14,02


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juli 2017)

@Backwoods ,
mein WME Carbon wiegt ca. 13,40 kg.
Werde es nach dem Urlaub nochmal genau überprüfen.


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Backwoods ,
> mein WME Carbon wiegt ca. 13,40 kg.
> Werde es nach dem Urlaub nochmal genau überprüfen.



Fährst Du auch Größe L?
Ich muss dann mal schauen wo ich das Gewicht vergraben hab.

Mein Sattel ist wohl minmal schwerer als Deiner und vorallem der Fox X2 wiegt 130g mehr als der Monarch
Aber sonst? Meine Ex471 Felgen sind leichter als Diene XM481. Und Deine Maxxis müssten auch schwerer als meine Schwalbe sein.
Hast Du eine XT, Saint oder Zee dran. Kann ich auf dem Bild nicht erkennen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juli 2017)

@Backwoods ,
ich fahre einen M Rahmen.
Bremse XT.


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Backwoods ,
> ich fahre einen M Rahmen.
> Bremse XT.



Prima, dann muss ich weniger Gewicht suchen


----------



## HendrikZ (2. August 2017)

Weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo ich eine neue und längere Schraube zur Befestigung vom Umwerfer an der Dualplate herbekomme? Bei meiner sind jetzt nach ein paar mal montieren und demontieren die 2 Gewindegänge die in den Umwerfer packen platt 
Mein Händler kann diese nur in gleicher Länge im Satz mit der platte bekommen

Der ganze Ärger nur wegen dem sch... Monarch Dämpfer der nicht arbeitet und immer weich ist und keinen Unterschied in den Druckstufen hat. Sram hat ihn geprüft und alles ist ok ( Saftladen! da weiß ich wieder warum das Fahrwerk ein Kompromiss ist )

die Schraube ist M8 mit einer 080 Steigung und 10 mm lang 
15 bis 20 wären mir lieber da ist wenigstens genug platz im Umwerfer.

Danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2017)

Bin gestern zum ersten mal auf alpinen Trails gefahren. Fährt sich schon sehr geil! Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Motivation aufbringen die Leitungen zu kürzen. Ohman wie ich Entlüften hasse...


----------



## Beppe (3. August 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bin gestern zum ersten mal auf alpinen Trails gefahren. Fährt sich schon sehr geil! Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Motivation aufbringen die Leitungen zu kürzen. Ohman wie ich Entlüften hasse...


Was für ein Kabelsalat.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2017)

ja ich weiß aber ich hab nach Shimano und ein paar Geschichten über Magura-Entlüften grad Schiss das jetzt anzugehen. Brauch auch noch so einen Adapter und werde am Ende des Urlaubs entlüften weil der Druckpunkt ist gut und die Kabel stören beim Fahren nicht. Vielleicht mach ich mich heute an die Reverb...


----------



## Stemminator (3. August 2017)

Die Reverb ist der Blanke Horror, vor allem mit diesen kack billig spritzen die dabei liegen.

Fand die Magura gut zu entlüften, habe aber aus ergonomischen/optischen gründen die MT5-hebel gegen die Aktuellen Saint-Hebel getauscht.


----------



## Backwoods (3. August 2017)

HendrikZ schrieb:


> Weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo ich eine neue und längere Schraube zur Befestigung vom Umwerfer an der Dualplate herbekomme? Bei meiner sind jetzt nach ein paar mal montieren und demontieren die 2 Gewindegänge die in den Umwerfer packen platt
> Mein Händler kann diese nur in gleicher Länge im Satz mit der platte bekommen
> 
> Der ganze Ärger nur wegen dem sch... Monarch Dämpfer der nicht arbeitet und immer weich ist und keinen Unterschied in den Druckstufen hat. Sram hat ihn geprüft und alles ist ok ( Saftladen! da weiß ich wieder warum das Fahrwerk ein Kompromiss ist )
> ...



Da hier sonst noch keiner geantwortet hat mach ich's halt mal
Bist Du sicher, dass die Steigung 0,8 ist? Ich denke bei M8 ist 1,25 normal und 1,0 Feingewinde.
Diese Schrauben bekommst Du z.B. bei Ebay

Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Dualplate. Aber geht eventuell Durchbohren, Schraube durchstecken und hinten eine Mutter drauf drehen?

Der allerbeste Tip ist aber: 
Schmeiss die Dualplate weg und fahr 1x11 oder 1x12. 
Die Shimano 1x11 Kasette mit 11 bis 46 dürfte die günstigste Lösung sein und mit einem 30er KB hast du die gleich kleinste Übersetzung wie bei 3x9 oder 2x10. Man kann dann halt ab 33 Km/h nicht mehr mit treten weil die Gänge oben fehlen. Stört mich aber nicht. Sram GX Eagel ist etwas teurer hat aber mehr Bandbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC-Sharky (5. August 2017)

guten morgen. habe jetzt schon mal gelesen, dass im wme auch ne 180 lyrik gut fahrbar ist. jetzt meine frage dazu hab nen xl rahmen 827 und möchte gern wissen ob ich den rahmen sehr dadurch schwächen würde. bzw die fahreigenschaften total im a.. sind. würde ne dual nehmen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. August 2017)

Du “gewinnst“ nur mit der Lyrik 180mm DPA
Abgesenkt auf 150mm klettert das WME noch besser.
Mit 180mm bergab


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2017)

Ich glaub meine Yari hat 170mm und ich bin erstaunt wie gut das Teil damit klettert. Denke der eine Zentimeter mehr fällt nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## HendrikZ (6. August 2017)

Mein Schrauber hat zum Glück eine Passende Schraube gefunden 
Eine Mighty Kettenblattschraube die 15mm lang ist
jetzt läuft alles wieder leider spür ich im Dämpfer nicht den unterschied den er im Neuzustand hatte


----------



## Canyon-Freak (7. August 2017)

Abend zusammen,
ist jemand was bekannt, ob sich am WME, vorallem im Bereich 29" oder 27,5+, was tun wird 2018? 
Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2017)

So hier jetzt endlich mal Bilder von meinem:



 

Den Rest findet Ihr in der Galerie in meinem Album:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/85985?sort=filename&direction=asc


----------



## anti89 (21. August 2017)

Hallo conway team 
Ab wann kann man wieder mit 27 plus hardtails rechnen in 44er rahmenhöhe


----------



## CheckerPig75 (21. August 2017)

Hallo,
Ich hab vor,mir das WME MT 829 zu holen.Hat jemand erfahrung damit und kann Berichten ?
Welche Rahmenhöhe wäre zu Empfehlen,bei 1,90m ? Hatte an 52cm gedacht.
Danke schon mal im voraus.
LG Matthias


----------



## MC-Sharky (22. August 2017)

Kann nur sagen,dass ich mit 190 nen 50 wme fahre.. ich würde auch zum 52 greifen aber das ist geschmackssache manche sitzen auch gern sehr kompakt auf dem bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild_Kroete (29. August 2017)

Hey, wir haben auch ein WME MT 829 in der Familie. Geile Kist. Fährt sich super! Ist natürlich kein Marathon-Racer aber das Trailpotential ist hervorragend. Bei 1,90m. würde ich wohl auch den größten Rahmen nehmen. Die Sattelstütze und die Bremse wurden allerdings sofort getauscht gegen KS und Shimano. 
Die Lackqualität könnte besser sein, der ist sehr empfindlich. Laufräder gehen super Tubeless. Einspeichquali könnte besser sein, war aber ok. Die 40er vom Plus waren besser gespeicht. Vielleicht auch Zufall. 

Ein weiteres MT in 29 ist für Ende des Jahres geplant  Preis/Leistung ist Top.


----------



## HendrikZ (1. September 2017)

Guten morgen! 
Hat zufällig noch jemand die Rahmen und das We Make Enduro und Conway Schriftzug als EPS gespeichert, die er mir senden könnte? 
Auf der Conwayseite passiert bei mir leider nichts wenn man die Logos anklickt


----------



## t-four (6. September 2017)

Grueß euch,
das WME MT 629 hat mir bisher viel spass gemacht - auf den trails bei uns zu hause und auch bei längeren touren; gewicht (gr. l) knapp über 13kg denke ich ok
bin 183, 89 schrittläne, größe l (48) passt gut.
über lackqualität etc kann ich nicht klagen, einzig das hinterrad musste nach kurzer zeit nachzentriert werden

leider kann man keinen kindersitz montieren (montage unter sitzrohr zu tief, zu wenig platz im kleinen dreieck unter sattelstütze) - daher muss ich es leider verkaufen - ausser jemand hat eine gute idee...!?
sorry vorab falls es nicht ganz hierher gehört - aber bei interesse auf willhaben.at vorbeischauen


----------



## anti89 (6. September 2017)

In m hätte ich es genommen


----------



## Stemminator (23. September 2017)

Huhu,
wird es für 2018 ein neues WME geben? Habe da im letzten Jahr mal ein Vögelchen zwitschern gehört...


----------



## MC-Sharky (23. September 2017)

Ich hatte im Juni mit einem Entwickler gesprochen und er sagte dieses Jahr nur ewme und harttail. Bestimmt gibt es nen Update an Komponenten. Die Frage ist ob es metrisch wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BennySch (24. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ein wme 827 Alu 2016 und würde gerne auf tubeless umbauen...
Habe gelesen, dass der MAXXIS Shorty an der Front ganz gut ist.  
Den gibt es als 2,3 und 2,5 — kann mir jemand sagen, ob der 2,5er drauf geht, oder streift der irgendwo?

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe...

Viele Grüße Benny


----------



## MC-Sharky (25. September 2017)

Hallo Benny.

ich selber habe den 2.5 Shorty als auch den Minton DHF in 2.5 auf dem Vorderrad gefahren und mach es auch immer noch. Es geht erstaunlich gut. ABER: davon ausgehend, dass du die Standart DT Swiss 1900 Laufräder(25mm Innenweite) drauf hast (ja hab ich auch) muss einfach gesagt sagt sein, dass die Maxxis in 2.5 meiner Meinung nach immer WT sind.  Also für mit einer Innenweite von 30mm und mehr. Dadurch wird das Profil wohl etwas runder und hat nicht mehr den optimalen Gripp. Das Problem ist wenn der Reifendruck im Verhältnis zum Systemgewicht zu gering ist, kann es sein das der Reifen der schneller wegrutscht weil die Seitenwand zu instabil ist. die Frage ist einfach ob du den unterschied merkst.

ich für meinen Teil fahre einfach zu schlecht *g* und von daher reicht mir das wie es ist. aber schleifen tut da nichts habe hinten auch nen 2.5er drauf.

also wie immer musst du selber wissen aber ich habe dir hier mal mein "fach"-wissen eröffnet welches ich mir bei dieser Frage angelesen hatte..

lg Jens


----------



## Backwoods (25. September 2017)

Meine EX471 haben auch eine Maulweite von 25 mm und das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Finde ich zumindest.
Hatte früher auch mal einen Minion DHF vorne drauf und bin dann aber auf Magic Mary umgestiegen. Das spart Gewicht und die Mary geht besser wenn es nass und matschig wird. Der Shorty ist bestimmt ein guter Reifen für die Matschsaison aber auch schwerer als die Mary.


----------



## atomics (27. September 2017)

Servus,
Mal ne Frage in die Runde ohne gesamte 53 Seiten des Frorums durchblättern zu müssen....
Gibt es Dinge die euch am WME stören, mir ist der offenliegende Dämpfer bzw dessen Beschichtung ins Auge gefallen,  wird dieser nicht durch Steinschläge recht schnell beschädigt? 
Grüße Marius


----------



## Stemminator (27. September 2017)

Vielleicht wie du es schon beschreibst die "ungeschützte" Dämpfer Position und die kompakte Sitzposition. Probleme mit Beschädigungen am Dämpfer hatte ich keine, ansonsten ist das WME eine echte Granate!


----------



## Backwoods (27. September 2017)

Ich denke mal Stemminator hat recht. Ich bin den original Dämpfer aber nur weinge 100 Km gefahren. Danach sah er aber aus wie neu. Kann heute Abend mal ein Foto einstellen. Bei meinem Fusion Freak sieht man dem Dämpfer aber nach fast 4000 Km die ungeschützte Position schon an. Funktionieren tut er trotzdem - ab und zu mal etwas nach pumpen und gut ist. Das WME hat aber immerhin noch ein kleines Schutzblech, was das schlimmste verhindern sollte.

Ich habe jetzt einen Fox Float X2 im WME und den kann/muss man anders rum einbauen. Die Steinchen fliegen also höchstens auf die fette Luftkammer.

Ansonsten habe ich nur einen Rahmen gekauft, weil ich lieber andere Bremsen, Sattel + Stütze, Laufräder + Reifen, Dämpfer, Gabel etc. haben wollte. Mit einer 10-42 Kassette komme ich auch keine 1500 Hm den Berg hoch.


----------



## Backwoods (27. September 2017)

BTW: Wie kommt eigentlich die 827 im Namen zu stande?
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Lapierre das Zesty auch AM 827 nennt. Scheinbar nicht richtig geschützt? 
Wird bestimmt kein Zufall sein.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (29. September 2017)

atomics schrieb:


> Servus,
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde ohne gesamte 53 Seiten des Frorums durchblättern zu müssen....
> Gibt es Dinge die euch am WME stören, mir ist der offenliegende Dämpfer bzw dessen Beschichtung ins Auge gefallen,  wird dieser nicht durch Steinschläge recht schnell beschädigt?
> Grüße Marius


Ich hatte diesbezüglich auch meine Bedenken und habe mir kurzerhand einfach einen kleinen Dämpferschutz gebaut. Selbst bei gröberem Schmutz bekommt der Dämpfer nichts ab.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. September 2017)

atomics schrieb:


> Servus,
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde ohne gesamte 53 Seiten des Frorums durchblättern zu müssen....
> Gibt es Dinge die euch am WME stören, mir ist der offenliegende Dämpfer bzw dessen Beschichtung ins Auge gefallen,  wird dieser nicht durch Steinschläge recht schnell beschädigt?
> Grüße Marius



Es ist bergab und im Bikepark eine Waffe aber halt im Flachland etwas träge. Komme allerdings von einer Oldschool-Geo (V.SX) und meine Teile sind bis auf die Reifen relativ schwer (E1900, Yari). Denke für seine Gewichtsklasse ist es noch sehr allroundig...


----------



## HendrikZ (8. Oktober 2017)

@Backwoods passt der X2 problemlos in das WME oder muss man da was modifizieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (8. Oktober 2017)

HendrikZ schrieb:


> @Backwoods passt der X2 problemlos in das WME oder muss man da was modifizieren?



Der passt problemlos! Einfach in der richtigen Lage einbauen und gut ist.
Fotos gbit es bei mir im Benutzeralbum. Das sieht auf den Fotos aber knapper aus als es ist.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/85985

Das Aufschrauben der Pumpe ist evtl. etwas fummelig. Das hängt aber von deiner Pumpe ab. Ich nehme immer die Rock Shox Pumpe die bei der Lyrik dabei war, weil die keinen Hebel vorne am Ventil hat. Ich kenne aber die original Fox Pumpe nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab eine Sattelstütze für 31,8 mm Sattelstützendurchmesser gekauft. Das WME hat ja 31,6 mm 

Aber warum ist dann die 31,8er zu klein? Die müsste wenn dann doch zu groß sein!?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/CONTEC/SC-100-Sattelklemme-p49579/


----------



## anti89 (17. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir passt es


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Waldfabi (18. Oktober 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Sattelstütze für 31,8 mm Sattelstützendurchmesser gekauft. Das WME hat ja 31,6 mm
> 
> Aber warum ist dann die 31,8er zu klein? Die müsste wenn dann doch zu groß sein!?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/CONTEC/SC-100-Sattelklemme-p49579/




Weil sich die 31,8mm der Klemme auf den Aussendurchmesser des Sitzrohres beziehen!
Sattelstützdurchmesser ist 31,6mm
Sattelklemmendurchmesser ist 34,9mm

Klar?


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Oktober 2017)

Ah Mist sowas hatte ich befürchtet...


----------



## mathis2 (23. Oktober 2017)

Hi Conway Gemeinde
Nenne seit 3 Monaten ein 827 in Carbon meine eigen habs im Bikemarkt gekauft und noch ne Yari 170 nachgerüstet .Ich bin überrascht und sehr zufrieden mit dem Hobel .
Jetzt ist es aber nicht mein erster Carbon rahmen (der erste von Conway) und mir fällt auf das der Hobel unglaublich knarzt und knackt.
War letztens im Bikepark und da gabs auf ner 4cross Strecke in der Kompression zwischen zwei Sprüngen den Megaknacks.
Der Rahmen ist aber wohl nicht gebrochen.Jedenfalls seh ich nix.
Was mir allerdings auffällt ist das über den ganzen Rahmen verteilt so quasi die erste Schicht Carbon Folie abblättert.
Ist mir sonst noch nie aufgefallen.Gerade im Tretlagerbereich gibts so richtige quasi Lackabplatzer nur ist halt Folie.
Und zwar quasi nach jedem fahren bissl mehr.
Der Rahmen ist von 2016 und wurde auf Garantie getauscht .Der erste ist wohl gebrochen.
Habt ihr auch so ein Phänomen an den Carbon Rahmen??


----------



## Waldfabi (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo mathis2,

knacken und knarzen kann eine Unmenge an Ursachen haben: Steuerlager trocken und versifft, Sattelstütze im Rahmen trocken, Kettenradgarnitur oder Innenlager leiten ein Knackgeräusch in den Rahmen ein, wir hatten sogar schon den Fall, dass das Sattelgestell auf der Stützenaufnahme geknackt hat und man gedacht hat, der Rahmen bricht gleich durch .

Ich denke nicht, das der Hauptrahmen einen Fehler hat. Das ist bei den Carbonrahmen extrem selten!

Das was bei deinem Rahmen abplatzt ist die Klarlackschicht.
Die hat einen höheren Anteil an Weichmacher drin, deshalb lösen sich da Stücke die dann aussehen wie Folie.
Bei den 2016er Modellen wurde der Klarlack direkt auf den nackten Carbonrahmen aufgetragen um den Carboneffekt zu erhalten.
Leider kann man dann keine Grundierung verwenden....

Also:

Ich mich erst mal um die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Steuersatz/Satelstütze/Innenlager/Kurbel/Pedalen und Maxleachsen kümmern, die ordentlich säubern, prüfen und mit Fett wieder einbauen.
Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dann Ruhe.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## mathis2 (25. Oktober 2017)

Danke!
das mit dem Klarschichtlack hört sich sinnvoll an.
der Rest wird erledigt !
gute Antwort!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschda (5. November 2017)

Servus,
packt das Carbon WME hinten ne 200/203mm Bremsscheibe bzw. ist die freigegeben?
Finde leider nichts dazu...

Danke für Infos - Gruß


----------



## Chrisgoon (5. November 2017)

Sagt mal, welchen Rock Shox Dämpfer Tune fahrt ihr so? Will mir ein WME aufbauen, Large Rahmen bei 72 kg Fahrergewicht, gerne ruppiges DH Zeugs. Und an die Vivid Air Fahrer: Wie klettert das WME mit besagten Dämpfer bei voll zugedrehter Compression? Hätte schon Bock auf den Dämpfer aber Angst, dass es zu viel wippt. 

Besten Dank für Hilfe!

Cheers


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. November 2017)

Bei dem Komplettbike ist ja LM drin und ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht allzuviele Erfahrungswerte aber bis jetzt macht das Ganze einen stimmigen Eindruck. Wiege ähnlich viel wie du und obwohl ich den gesamten Federweg nutze hatte ich bis jetzt noch kein Durchschlagsgefühl. Also sowohl in 160mm als 170mm fühlt es sich angenehm "endlos" an. 

Allerdings ist mir auf so Jumptrails negativ das Wegsacken bei 170 mm im mittleren Federwegsbereich aufgefallen. Da kommt das Heck irgendwie nicht so aus dem Quark. Da fand ich das Rad mit der firm Druckstufeneinstellung agiler.


----------



## Chrisgoon (6. November 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bei dem Komplettbike ist ja LM drin und ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht allzuviele Erfahrungswerte aber bis jetzt macht das Ganze einen stimmigen Eindruck. Wiege ähnlich viel wie du und obwohl ich den gesamten Federweg nutze hatte ich bis jetzt noch kein Durchschlagsgefühl. Also sowohl in 160mm als 170mm fühlt es sich angenehm "endlos" an.
> 
> Allerdings ist mir auf so Jumptrails negativ das Wegsacken bei 170 mm im mittleren Federwegsbereich aufgefallen. Da kommt das Heck irgendwie nicht so aus dem Quark. Da fand ich das Rad mit der firm Druckstufeneinstellung agiler.




Okay danke, das hilft mir schonmal weiter. Fährst du den Monarch? Denke, ich werd's überwiegend in der 160mm Einstellung fahren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. November 2017)

ja den Serien-Monarch RC3 Plus aus dem Komplettbike.


----------



## Backwoods (6. November 2017)

Chrisgoon schrieb:


> Sagt mal, welchen Rock Shox Dämpfer Tune fahrt ihr so? Will mir ein WME aufbauen, Large Rahmen bei 72 kg Fahrergewicht, gerne ruppiges DH Zeugs. Und an die Vivid Air Fahrer: Wie klettert das WME mit besagten Dämpfer bei voll zugedrehter Compression? Hätte schon Bock auf den Dämpfer aber Angst, dass es zu viel wippt.
> 
> Besten Dank für Hilfe!
> 
> Cheers



Ich hatte am Anfang auch einen LM getunten RS Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air drinnen. Den bin ich aber nur wenige hundert Km gefahren und habe ihn dann gegen einen Fox Float X2 getauscht. Ich wiege 73 Kg plus Klamotten und Ausrüstung.

Das L geht klar. Muss man halt eher weit zudrehen damit es richtig tut. Wenn die Zugstufe M getunt ist wird es m.e. auch noch funktionieren.

Das M ist so ne Sache. Bietet gute Performance für den Uphill. Da wippt nichts. Auch auf Flow trails alles bestens. In Senken und Anliegern sackt da Dämpfer nicht weg. Aber wenn's ans eingemachte geht, und du willst ja auch ruppiges DH Zeug fahren, finde ich die Druckstufe mit M etwas überdämpft. Das Hinterrad kann der Gabel (Lyrix RTC3) nicht immer gut folgen und verspringt halt mal. 

Dass das Heck im mittleren Federwegsbereich wegsackt (Tabletop84) kann ich bei M tuning nicht nachvollziehen. 

Den Fox Float X2 kann ich dir sehr empfehlen. Der wertet das Fahrwerk nochmal richtig auf auch wenn's teuer ist.
Am besten den neuen mit dem 2 Position Lever. Der macht mit einem Handgriff ein paar klicks gleichzeitig auf die High und Low Speed Druckstufe (also etwas strammer abgestimmt aber bei weitem nicht blockiert) und dann ist Ruhe im Fahrwerk beim Uphill. Einfache Trails kann man damit auch noch fahren. Ich vergesse manchmal das Ding wieder auf zu machen. Und ansonsten ist das Fahwehrk super soft und spricht viel viel empfindlicher an als mit dem RS. 

Cane Creek Double Barrel geht bestimmt auch gut (falls der rein passt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. November 2017)

baschda schrieb:


> Servus,
> packt das Carbon WME hinten ne 200/203mm Bremsscheibe bzw. ist die freigegeben?
> Finde leider nichts dazu...
> 
> Danke für Infos - Gruß



Würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Was hast Du für eine Bremse, dass Du eine 200er Scheibe brauchst? Sollte bei Code, Saint und MT7 eigentlich nicht nötig sein. Mehr als blockieren geht sowieso nicht auch wenn die Hebelkräfte dann vielleicht noch minimal kleiner sind.


----------



## Backwoods (6. November 2017)

Chrisgoon schrieb:


> Okay danke, das hilft mir schonmal weiter. Fährst du den Monarch? Denke, ich werd's überwiegend in der 160mm Einstellung fahren.



Finde ich Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen. Die 170 ändern sowieso nichts an der Geometrie und im Uphill merk ich keinen Unterschied.
Überleg die lieber ob du vorne 160 oder 170 mm fahren willst. Da sind 170 im DH zwar besser aber die super guten Klettereigenschaften sind bei 160 im Uphill vermutlich besser. 

Ich fahr hinten 170 und vorne 160. Hatte leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit vorne mal 170 im steilen Uphill zu testen.


----------



## Backwoods (6. November 2017)

mathis2 schrieb:


> Hi Conway Gemeinde
> Nenne seit 3 Monaten ein 827 in Carbon meine eigen habs im Bikemarkt gekauft und noch ne Yari 170 nachgerüstet .Ich bin überrascht und sehr zufrieden mit dem Hobel .
> Jetzt ist es aber nicht mein erster Carbon rahmen (der erste von Conway) und mir fällt auf das der Hobel unglaublich knarzt und knackt.
> War letztens im Bikepark und da gabs auf ner 4cross Strecke in der Kompression zwischen zwei Sprüngen den Megaknacks.
> ...



Das Ablättern vom Klarlack gibts bei mir nur ein einer sehr kleinen Stelle am Unterrohr, aber auf der Oberseite. Ist also kein Steinschlag.

Knacken tut's eigentlich fast nie. Habe ich aber auch schon mal wahrgenommen. 
Nur wenn's richtig ruppig wird hat's neulich mal viel geknackt. Steinfelder sind aber nicht das Problem sonder eher extreme Wurzeln vor denen der Boden noch zu Löchern ausgefahren ist. Wenn man dann schnell unterwegs ist und viele Wurzeln hintereinander kommen rappelt es auch bei mir gut im Carbon. Ich konnte aber bisher nicht lokalisieren ob das vom Steuerrohr, Sattelrohr oder Innlager kommt. Bin dann auf dem Bike zu beschäftigt und die anderen Geräusche stören auch. Innenlager und Steuersatz waren schon eingepresst als ich den Rahmen gekauft habe.

Die Tipps von Waldfabi werde ich aber auch mal beherzigen.


----------



## 0L1 (7. November 2017)

Hallo
ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines WME Alu und wechsel dämnächst das Hinterrad weil das alte Laufrad schon einiges miterleben musste. Der Reifen lief bisher immer deutlich asymmetrisch im Rahmen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Muss ich beim Zentrieren absichtlich einen seitlichen Versatz berücksichtigen? Habe auch der Conway Seite nichts gefunden.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. November 2017)

Nein.


----------



## Brutus1102 (7. November 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Cane Creek Double Barrel geht bestimmt auch gut (falls der rein passt).


Tut er!


----------



## Backwoods (7. November 2017)

0L1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines WME Alu und wechsel dämnächst das Hinterrad weil das alte Laufrad schon einiges miterleben musste. Der Reifen lief bisher immer deutlich asymmetrisch im Rahmen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Muss ich beim Zentrieren absichtlich einen seitlichen Versatz berücksichtigen? Habe auch der Conway Seite nichts gefunden.



Nein, Dein altes Hinterrad ist wohl etwas schief.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. November 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Dass das Heck im mittleren Federwegsbereich wegsackt (Tabletop84) kann ich bei M tuning nicht nachvollziehen.



Wie gesagt ich hab noch nicht so viele Eindrücke sammeln können aber vermutlich ist das einfach das Luftfederphänomen. 

Ich finde den Alu-Rahmen mit der C-Guide-Kettenführung extrem leise. Hatte noch nie so ein leises Rad.


----------



## zwehni (12. November 2017)

servus ihr bikeverrückten,

ich verkauf mein ersatzenduro
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1035833-conway-wme-627-factory-custom-komplettbike-freeride


----------



## Chrisgoon (12. November 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang auch einen LM getunten RS Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air drinnen. Den bin ich aber nur wenige hundert Km gefahren und habe ihn dann gegen einen Fox Float X2 getauscht. Ich wiege 73 Kg plus Klamotten und Ausrüstung.
> 
> Das L geht klar. Muss man halt eher weit zudrehen damit es richtig tut. Wenn die Zugstufe M getunt ist wird es m.e. auch noch funktionieren.
> 
> ...




Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, Kollege!
Budgetbedingt fang ich mal mit nem LM Monarch RC3 Debon Air an. Vorne Pike RCT3 SoloAir. Wird schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (12. November 2017)

Chrisgoon schrieb:


> Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, Kollege!
> Budgetbedingt fang ich mal mit nem LM Monarch RC3 Debon Air an. Vorne Pike RCT3 SoloAir. Wird schon passen.



Keine Angst, das Passt!
Bin den gleichen Dämpfer (M/M)  mit einer Pike Dual Position + 2 Spacer bei 68Kg gefahren und die Kiste rannte wie die Feuerwehr.


----------



## Milschmann (17. November 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich will euch mal kurz eine Story erzählen und um eure Meinung zu der Sache fragen.
Im Rahmen eines Test-Events habe ich die Kaufentscheidung für ein WME827 getroffen. Nach der Saison 2016 habe ich ich im Herbst 2016 ein Testbike über meinen lokalen Radhändler erstanden.

Leider war das Bike nicht ganz frei von technischen Mängeln. Die Kurbel war leicht verbogen und durch Hartje relativ schnell ersetzt.
Von Beginn an hatte die Druckstufenverstellung beim Dämpfer keine Wirkung. Letztendlich habe ich den Dämpfer einschicken lassen. Durch einen Service konnte der Fehler beseitigt werden: Das ganze hat fast 3 Monate gedauert. (Dezember 2016-Februar 2017)

Nach kurzer Zeit brauchte die Reverb dann auch einen Service, da sie einen halben Zentimeter wegsackte. Laufzeit wieder ca. 4 Wochen für einen Service.

Mittelst in der Saison 2017 stellte sich extremes Knacken im Gabelkronenbereich ein. Durch schlechte Kommunikation von Radladen/Sram/Hartje -Keine Ahnung wo der Fehler lag, wurde zunächst ein kompletter Gabelservice durchgeführt. Ich sollte fast 100€ dafür hinlegen. Zunächst habe ich die Gabel eingebaut und siehe da: Knacken....

Im nächsten Schritt wurde die Standrohreinheit innerhalb 3 Wochen auf Garantie getauscht.

Jetzt zum Ende der Saison ging das Schaltwerk hops. Der Anschlag der Schaltwerk und Schaltauge verbindet ist gerissen. Nach meinen Recherchen ein häufiger Fehler. Ersatzteil gibt es nicht vorrätig. Schaltwerk ist aktuell schon über 2 Wochen von meinem Radhändler zu SRAM geschickt. Bisher keine Neuigkeiten.

Eigentlich habe ich mich für den Kauf eines Rades bei meinem Händler entschieden um sein Geschäft zu unterstützten und guten Service zu genießen. Mittlerweile bin ich der Ansicht dass es sich heute gar nicht mehr lohnt im lokalen Laden zu kaufen, da es irgendwie keine Vorteile gegenüber Direktversendern hat. Mein Rad war jetzt schon fast länger fahruntauglich als im Einsatz. Meine Kumpels belächeln mich da schon mit ihren Versenderbikes. 

Was sagt ihr dazu? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass solche Garantieabwicklungen so in die Länge gezogen werden. Hartje (Conway) ist doch SRAM-Vertreter in Deutschland. Die sitzen doch an der Quelle, oder? Ich bin wirklich frustriert nicht Rad fahren zu können...

Viele Grüße,
Robin


----------



## Stemminator (17. November 2017)

Entweder hat man Glück oder Pech, sei es mit dem Material oder mit dem Händler! 

Bei den Versendern schaut es letzten endes auch nicht anders/besser aus, da ist der Logistische Aufwand bei Reklamationen von vorn herein schon höher und oft auch der Frust. 

Geschichten zum Thema Händler vs. Versender gibt es zu genüge. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht es es meist an der Einstellung einzelner Personen scheitert.


----------



## Waldfabi (17. November 2017)

Hi Robin,

das tut mir leid, dass du solch einen Stress mit deinem Bike hast.
Bis vor 1-2 Jahren durften wir bei Hartje noch alle Service und Reklamationsfälle selbst im Haus bearbeiten.
Das ging dann Ruck Zuck.

Leider wickelt Sram seit einiger Zeit alle Rekla´s nur noch bei sich in Schweinfurt ab.
Wenn der Händler jetzt die Sram Rekla´s erst zu uns schickt, wir das bearbeiten und zu Sram weiterleiten, die den Service machen und wieder zu uns schicken, damit wir das dann wieder zum Händler bringen, ist das umständlich und dauert ewig.
Keine Ahnung, warum der Händler das nicht direkt mit Sram abwickelt.

Ich denke bei vielen Händlern ist das einfach nicht angekommen wo die Sachen letzendlich zur Abwicklung hin müssen.

Also das nächste mal:
Rekla´s direkt mit dem Hersteller abwickeln als Händler, egal ob Sram, Magura, DT Swiss ....
Dann geht´s auch fix.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## saturno (18. November 2017)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Was sagt ihr dazu? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass solche Garantieabwicklungen so in die Länge gezogen werden. Hartje (Conway) ist doch SRAM-Vertreter in Deutschland. Die sitzen doch an der Quelle, oder? Ich bin wirklich frustriert nicht Rad fahren zu können...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Robin




hartje vertreibt sram produkte. service/garantie/kulanz arbeiten macht sram direkt. heißt, dein händler muss es zu sram schicken und dann läuft das auch äußerst fix. klär deinen händler mal auf

Sram Deutschland GmbH
Romstraße 1, 97424 Schweinfurt


da kann aber nur ein händler was hinschicken.......


----------



## Chrisgoon (22. November 2017)

Soo Rahmentausch ist durch, Radl geht gut vorwärts. Goodbye Propain, hello Conway


----------



## Brutus1102 (23. November 2017)

Chrisgoon schrieb:


> Goodbye Propain, hello Conway


Schon auffällig das viele von Propain zu Conway wechseln, mich eingeschlossen..


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. November 2017)

@Brutus1102 ,
das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## N-DURO (25. November 2017)

Ich habe die 2017er Sattelstütze in unseren WME´s (Größe 47) verbaut. Funktionieren echt gut. Nur der Travel von ca. 120mm ist schon recht wenig. Ca. 60mm könnte ich noch mehr absenken, dann wäre die Sattelstütze bis Anschlag drin. 

Hat jemmand im 47er eine Sattelstütze reinbekommen mit 150 -> 180 mm Travel? Der Bowdenzug sollte innen verlaufen, so wie jetzt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brutus1102 (25. November 2017)

N-DURO schrieb:


> Ich habe die 2017er Sattelstütze in unseren WME´s (Größe 47) verbaut. Funktionieren echt gut. Nur der Travel von ca. 120mm ist schon recht wenig. Ca. 60mm könnte ich noch mehr absenken, dann wäre die Sattelstütze bis Anschlag drin.
> 
> Hat jemmand im 47er eine Sattelstütze reinbekommen mit 150 -> 180 mm Travel? Der Bowdenzug sollte innen verlaufen, so wie jetzt auch.


Hey!
Ich habe eine Revive mit 160mm bei mir verbaut und die ca. 3,5 cm rausgezogen, es würde aber gehen die Komplett zu versenken meine ich. Die baut im Verhältnis zum Hub halt recht kurz, auch das war der Grund für den Kauf.
Habe ne SL von 89. Was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge?!


----------



## N-DURO (25. November 2017)

Ich habe eine SL von 84cm. Auf dem Bild sieht man gut wieviel noch versenkt werden kann.
Hört sich gut an mit der Revive! Habe den Auslöser von RF, dazu gibt es die RF Turbine Dropper.
Hat die jemand? Bin aber nicht festgelegt!


----------



## Backwoods (25. November 2017)

Brutus1102 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich habe eine Revive mit 160mm bei mir verbaut und die ca. 3,5 cm rausgezogen, es würde aber gehen die Komplett zu versenken meine ich. Die baut im Verhältnis zum Hub halt recht kurz, auch das war der Grund für den Kauf.
> Habe ne SL von 89. Was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge?!



Ich habe auch eine Rivive mit 160 mm. Bei mir schaut die allerfings 7,5 cm raus. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass Du die nahezu komplett versenken kannst. Das monitieren ist halt etwas fummelig. Du darfst den Hebel nicht an den Lenker schrauben sondern musst ihn erstmal hängen lassen und am besten auch den Lenker vom Vorbau abnehmen. Dann den Hebel an den Lenker machen nach ganz innen schieben und zum Schluss wieder den Lenker montieren.


----------



## MC-Sharky (25. November 2017)

Ich hab mir gerade ne 170 Reverb stealth bestellt..  aber nen xl Rahmen mal sehen wie es passt werde berichte


----------



## Brutus1102 (25. November 2017)

N-DURO schrieb:


> Ich habe eine SL von 84cm. Auf dem Bild sieht man gut wieviel noch versenkt werden kann.
> Hört sich gut an mit der Revive! Habe den Auslöser von RF, dazu gibt es die RF Turbine Dropper.
> Hat die jemand? Bin aber nicht festgelegt!
> Anhang anzeigen 668724


Zur RF Turbine kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, hatte die aber auch auf meiner Liste... Die Einbaulänge ist halt anders als bei der Revive...
RF
150mm - 440mm EBL
175mm - 490mm EBL
Revive
160mm - 466,2mm EBL
185mm - 516,2mm EBL

Inwieweit bei RF der Anschluss mit eingerechnet ist weiß ich nicht.. Bei der Revive ist es so. Bin im allgemeinen auch sehr begeistert von der Sattelstütze!


----------



## Brutus1102 (25. November 2017)

MC-Sharky schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade ne 170 Reverb stealth bestellt..  aber nen xl Rahmen mal sehen wie es passt werde berichte


Wird passen denke ich. Hatte die erst in meinem L-Rahmen, war mir aber dann mit der Leitung zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (25. November 2017)

ich hatte ne 200 er Moveloc im L Rahmen drin, ging einwandfrei!


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. November 2017)

Nachdem ich meine dritte Reverb wegen dem Absinken gerade eingeschickt habe würde ich auch mal gern was zuverlässigeres fahren. Hatte mal kurz die Turbine da die war von der Funktion her eigentlich ganz nice. Aber wie zuverässig ist die im Vergleich?


----------



## MC-Sharky (26. November 2017)

Welches Baujahr hast du denn? Bin mit meinen beiden bis jetzt noch zufrieden 3 mal holz


----------



## Brutus1102 (26. November 2017)

Ich hatte einmal eine 125er aus 2014 und dann eine neue 170er aus dem letzten Jahr, beide hatten nach kurzem Gebrauch die besagten Probleme... Ich bin ebenfalls durch mit der Reverb!


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. November 2017)

MC-Sharky schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr hast du denn? Bin mit meinen beiden bis jetzt noch zufrieden 3 mal holz



Meine erste war von 2012 oder so die zweit 2013 odeer 1014 und die letzte 2016. Eine zeitlang funktionieren sie aber irgendwann sinken sie dann 1-2 cm ein. Für Mj 2017 wurde sie ja nochmals überarbeitet. Mal sehen was ich für eine Austauschstütze bekomme.


----------



## N-DURO (26. November 2017)

Habe mir gerade die .pdf "RF Turbine dropper fit guide" angesehen.
"Maximum Insertion" (225mm) + "Bottom Nut" (15mm) = 240mm.
Nur der Travel passt im .pdf nicht ganz zur vorherigen Beschreibung. Aber 240mm Einbautiefe (ab dann Kabel) könnte gehen... .

Mal abwarten ob das .pdf auf die 2018er Stütze aktualisiert wird. Soviel Zeit hab ich noch.

Frage an Conway direkt: Oder gibt es die "Werkssattelstütze" (Contec) auch mit mehr Travel?


----------



## MC-Sharky (26. November 2017)

Ich hab 2 2017 ner ab und an entlüften wenn man sich vergreift aber sonst Service den kleinen selber gemacht ging gut


----------



## Brutus1102 (26. November 2017)

Ich werfe den sehr umfangreichen Test mal in die Runde.. 
https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Vital-MTB-Face-Off-The-Best-Dropper-Posts,1762


----------



## Waldfabi (30. November 2017)

N-DURO schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade die .pdf "RF Turbine dropper fit guide" angesehen.
> "Maximum Insertion" (225mm) + "Bottom Nut" (15mm) = 240mm.
> Nur der Travel passt im .pdf nicht ganz zur vorherigen Beschreibung. Aber 240mm Einbautiefe (ab dann Kabel) könnte gehen... .
> 
> ...




Die von uns verwendeten Sattelstützen werden momentan vom Lieferanten nur bis 125mm Hub angeboten. Ich denke, dass da wohl frühestens für MY19 Stützen mit 150mm Hub angeboten werden von den Zulieferern. 

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## N-DURO (30. November 2017)

@Waldfabi : Danke für die Info! 

Also wenn erst 2019... . Die Contec Sattelstütze (MY17) ist echt top, nur halt der Travel ist etwas wenig. 
Diese Erfahrung haben wir dieses Jahr in Garmisch und dem Harz gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC-Sharky (30. November 2017)

Also die 170 Reverb im xl passt nur bedingt. Ich Muste mit der Muffe ganz runter. Dann ist dieser connector zu lang. Hatte von meiner alten Reverb noch die normale Schraubverbindung damit gehts es wunderbar.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Dezember 2017)

Wer erkennt die Reifen?


----------



## MC-Sharky (3. Dezember 2017)

Shorty und wetscream?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Dezember 2017)

@ MC-Sharky 
Shorty ist korrekt
Wetscream leider nicht


----------



## Brutus1102 (3. Dezember 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671555
> Wer erkennt die Reifen?


HighRoller2 oder DHF/R?!
Eher ersteres!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Dezember 2017)

@ Brutus1102 
High Roller 2 ist es auch nicht


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MC-Sharky (3. Dezember 2017)

Dual shorty


----------



## claudio2013 (6. Dezember 2017)

Hoila zusammen,

kann mit hier einer vielleicht sagen, ob der Dämpfer (RockShox Monarch Plus RC3) aus dem WME 727 (Model 2016) eine DebonAir Luftkammer hat? Ebenso wäre interessant, wie viel Hub die Sattelstütze in einem 41er Rahmen hat.

Nachdem ich mit meinem WME 827 (RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 mit DebonAir) sehr zufrieden bin, wollte ich meiner Frau auch ein neues Bike gönnen. Eben ein WME 727 ...

Danke Euch im Voraus,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (8. Dezember 2017)

claudio2013 schrieb:


> Hoila zusammen,
> 
> kann mit hier einer vielleicht sagen, ob der Dämpfer (RockShox Monarch Plus RC3) aus dem WME 727 (Model 2016) eine DebonAir Luftkammer hat? Ebenso wäre interessant, wie viel Hub die Sattelstütze in einem 41er Rahmen hat.
> 
> ...



Hi Klaus,

das WME727 gibt es erst seit 2017. Das hat die Debonair Luftkammer und in 41cm eine Dropperpost mit 80mm (interne Leitungsführung).
Da passt bestimmt auch mehr Hub rein, allerdings müssen wir als Produzent immer davon ausgehen, dass die Stütze ganz auf Anschlag versenkt werden kann.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## JDEM (8. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es für 2018 eigentlich irgendwelche Updates?


----------



## claudio2013 (8. Dezember 2017)

Hoila Tom,

Danke für die rasche Antwort. 

Das mit DebonAir Luftkammer ist super! Die Sattelstütze müssen wir dann tauschen.
Mal schauen was rein passt (hab noch zwei unterschiedliche KS Stützen) ...

Wenn meine Frau auch das WME hat, werden wir uns und unsere Bikes mal ordnungsgemäß vorstellen!

Bis dahin,
Klaus


----------



## claudio2013 (12. Dezember 2017)

Hoila Tom,

Du hast 'ne PN!

Bis dann, 
Klaus


----------



## Basti138 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Klaus!


----------



## MC-Sharky (2. Januar 2018)

Jemand spontan Interesse an nem wme 827 Rahmen? Rahmen kommt neu und noch von s- l wählbar. Muss nur schnell gehen Preis ist verhandelbar.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joka. (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine kurze Frage zur Bremsaufnahme am WME 827 Rahmen - sehe ich das richtig, dass das eine PM 6" Aufnahme ist? Irgendwie nicht so einfach, dazu konkrete Infos zu finden...


----------



## MC-Sharky (2. Januar 2018)

Ja müste so sein. 160 standart


----------



## 1cube (3. Januar 2018)

ALU ?


----------



## MC-Sharky (3. Januar 2018)

Ja alu raw aus 2017 modell


----------



## HendrikZ (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute 
Ich hab's irgendwo mal gelesen finde es aber leider in der suche nicht wieder 
Welches einbaumaß hat der Dämpfer vom WME (827 RS Monarch 3 plus)?

Danke


----------



## claudio2013 (8. Januar 2018)

216 x 63 mm

Bitteschööön ....


----------



## BENYASHICA (9. Januar 2018)

Rahmen in L noch Verfügbar? Grüße


----------



## MC-Sharky (10. Januar 2018)

Ja hast ne pm


----------



## MC-Sharky (11. Januar 2018)

L ist nicht lieferbar. Hab jetzt nen xl wme Rahmen 827 in 2018 hier liegen und zu verkaufen.


----------



## HowieMunson (27. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
Bin neu hier und habe einen conway wme 827 Alu Rahmen in Größe L (47cm) zu verkaufen. Ist der 2016er Rahmen den ich allerdings erst im August 2017 als komplett bike erworben habe (Rechnung vorhanden).
Der Rahmen ist als neuwertig zu bezeichnen, da ich damit vielleicht 4 mal gefahren bin wenns hoch kommt weil er mir zu klein ist. Also technisch und optisch top.
Also falls jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gerne melden. Über den Preis kann man sich dann einigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (7. Februar 2018)

Hab aktuell ein neuwertiges 827 in 44er höhe anzubieten bei fragen pn


----------



## Toronto (13. Februar 2018)

Sooo, dann kann ich mich demnächst in den Kreis der WME 827 Besitzer einreihen.

Dank @ Howie Munson, der so freundlich war mir den Alurahmen in L zu verkaufen.

Hab ich also demnächst was Neues zum spielen/aufbauen. Ich freu mich.

Wird mein erstes Fully.

Als erstes steht die Entscheidung an welche Fahrwerkskomponenten ich da reinhänge.

Wird bestimmt spannend.

Gruß Torsten

Gesendet von meinem BV8000Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlexAndreas (10. März 2018)

Passt in das aktuelle WME 27.5" ein Coildämpfer?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. März 2018)

In meins my 2015 passt ganz knapp ein 2012 Vivid Coil mit 350 nukeproof Feder in der 170mm Einstellung. In der 160 ist bisschen mehr Platz.


----------



## MC-Sharky (10. März 2018)

Hatte in meinen wme 2017 Nen cc dB coil cs war spitze. Hab nur kein wme mehr leider..


----------



## Milschmann (11. März 2018)

Hallo, ich hab mal wieder eine Frage.
Ich hab nen WME 827 in Größe M (bin selber 1,81 m groß mit 86er Schrittlänge ich bevorzuge derzeit kleine Rahmen)
Die verbaute Reverb (125mm) muss ich jedoch mit maximalen Auszug fahren und könnte für Touren sogar noch 2 mm mehr vertragen.
Also bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Vario-Stütze (185er Revive oder 170er moveloc?) Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen was für Sattelstützenlängen maximal ins Bike gehen? Das Sattelrohr ist ja doch recht kurz, und der intern verlegte Anschluss muss ja auch noch über den Dämpfer passen. Bei der Moveloc wäre das kein Problem, aber bei der Revive? Ich kann schlecht abschätzen wie weit die Zugansteuerung Platu braucht. 

Viele Grüße,
Robin


----------



## AlexAndreas (11. März 2018)

Danke euch. Ich schau mal das ich einen Händler finde um mir die Kiste mal anzuschauen.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2018)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab mal wieder eine Frage.
> Ich hab nen WME 827 in Größe M (bin selber 1,81 m groß mit 86er Schrittlänge ich bevorzuge derzeit kleine Rahmen)
> Die verbaute Reverb (125mm) muss ich jedoch mit maximalen Auszug fahren und könnte für Touren sogar noch 2 mm mehr vertragen.
> Also bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Vario-Stütze (185er Revive oder 170er moveloc?) Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen was für Sattelstützenlängen maximal ins Bike gehen? Das Sattelrohr ist ja doch recht kurz, und der intern verlegte Anschluss muss ja auch noch über den Dämpfer passen. Bei der Moveloc wäre das kein Problem, aber bei der Revive? Ich kann schlecht abschätzen wie weit die Zugansteuerung Platu braucht.
> ...


Schiebe eine passende lange Stütze so weit ein wie möglich und messen, bikeyoke hat eine Zeichnung online der du die Maße entnehmen kannst! Die revive Stütze ist einfach Klasse....


----------



## M-i-K-a (12. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Welches tune brauch ich bei Monarch debon air Dämpfer? Funktioniert m/m?

Grüsse Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (12. März 2018)

Bei meinem Serienrad ist ein L/M verbaut. Ob der andere Tune funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. März 2018)

Hallo Michael,
L/M funktioniert super.
Ein Kollege fährt M/M.
Dies fühlt sich aber nicht gut an.
Wenn Monarch Plus Debon Air, dann Tune L/M.


----------



## HendrikZ (19. März 2018)

Guten Morgen! 
da ich immer noch unzufrieden mit meine originalem Monarch aus dem 827 bin suche ich immer nach einer günstigen alternative da grade nicht ganz so viel Geld fürs Hobby übrig ist

was haltet ihr denn von dem hier 

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/fox-float-x-ctd-trail-adjust-daempfer--216-x-63-mm-2015-/aid:780167

mir wäre halt wichtig das ich den Dämpfer spürbar härter stellen kann als den RS und mit Fox war ich bis her immer sehr zufrieden leider reichts halt garde nicht für einen X2.


----------



## Hammerschmidt (3. April 2018)

Hallo, da ich nur wenige WME 29iger finde stelle ich mal  meins hier ein.

Änderung gegenüber der Serie des WME 29 Factory C sind:

Saint Bremse mit Trickstuff Matshi
Trickstuff Dächle UL
Easton Vorbau und Bike Ahead Carbon Lenker
Carbon Sattel und leichte Aluschelle
Noch ein 77Designz Crash Plate
Ein paar Titan-/ Aluschrauben und Blaue Griffe
Schutzfolie an diversen Stellen
Das ganze wiegt dann in Größe L mit Time Titan Pedale 13kg
Ein paar blaue Aufkleber sind noch geplant. Anstelle Conway in schwarz wird das ganze mit Blau überklebt, usw.... 
Evt. kommt nach etwas langer Wartezeit noch eine Trickstuff DT Bremse in blau und ein Intend Vorbau dran.
Fahre auch noch das WME 27,5er im Eigenaufbau. Sitzposition ist vergleichbar. Zu den Fahreigenschaften nach einer Tour kann ich noch wenig sagen. Jedoch mag ich einfach 29" und das Überrollverhalten von den großen Laufrädern. Bei fast gleichem Gewicht im Vergleich meiner WMEs, finde ich das es 29iger etwas sportlicher von meiner Sitzposition. Aber irgendwann mal mehr.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. April 2018)

Sieht interessant aus. Wie groß bist du / Schrittlänge?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. April 2018)

Wo bekommt man die obere dämpferschraube inklusive dem flichip her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (16. April 2018)

Bei jedem Händler:



Für das 27,5er Enduro mit 160-170mm Federweg.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. April 2018)

Hab schon


----------



## Enduromat (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo an alle 

Kurze Frage , wo am Rahmen vom WME
Modell kann man die Größenangabe finden? Wo her weiß ob es ein S , M oder L Rahmen ist .


----------



## Vmichael (23. Mai 2018)

löschen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. Juni 2018)

Habe heute neue Reifen montiert


 

 

 
Ob Grip und Traction reichen


----------



## Waldfabi (20. Juni 2018)

Enduromat schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Kurze Frage , wo am Rahmen vom WME
> Modell kann man die Größenangabe finden? Wo her weiß ob es ein S , M oder L Rahmen ist .



Die meisten messen es einfach .
S 41cm / M 44cm / L 47cm / XL 50cm Sitzrohr

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## mathis2 (22. Juni 2018)

Yo hi
brauch ein schaltauge für ein wme 827c 
woher krieg ich das??
auf der conway seite hab ich nix gefunden
jemand ne idee?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Juni 2018)

EBay


----------



## 1cube (23. Juni 2018)

0.280.931/7
Originalnummer: 1B15001006
*WME Carbon und Alu-Rahmen*, inkl. Schraube


----------



## Promontorium (28. Juni 2018)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> 
> das WME727 gibt es erst seit 2017. Das hat die Debonair Luftkammer und in 41cm eine Dropperpost mit 80mm (interne Leitungsführung).
> Da passt bestimmt auch mehr Hub rein, allerdings müssen wir als Produzent immer davon ausgehen, dass die Stütze ganz auf Anschlag versenkt werden kann.
> ...



Gibt's die irgendwo zu kaufen? Brauche für meinen S-Rahmen eine zuverlässige Variostütze (intern angesteuert halt) in DEM Bereich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (29. Juni 2018)

Uupps....
Sorry, das 727 hat natürlich 100mm Hub an der Stütze.
Mit 80mm wird aber bestimmt bald einiges kommen, da einige CC-Hardtails und Fullys in Zukunft mit Variostütze kommen.

Kindshock hat mit der Lev integra bereits eine 80mm Version in 31,6mm auf dem Markt.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Promontorium (29. Juni 2018)

Kann man die empfehlen? Kenne sie zwar vom Namen, klar, aber wie steht es um deren funktionelle Haltbarkeit?


----------



## metalbks (3. Juli 2018)

Ist auf dem WME 827 noch Klarlack oder ist das richtig raw ohne Lack ?


----------



## Enduromat (3. Juli 2018)

Ist lackiert , brauchst nichts weiter machen .


----------



## Christoph177 (11. Juli 2018)

Frage zum WME 29"  habe das 629. Würde gerne die Remoteleitung zur Reverb ( habe leider noch keine Stealth/vom alten Rad übernommen) am Oberrohr verlegen. Am Unterrohr ist die Leitung zu kurz. Damit das ordentlich wird, möchte ich Schraubclips verwenden, mit diesen die Leitung unter dem Rohr an den beiden vorhandenen Gewindebuchsen befestigen.

Nur finde ich nix brauchbares.
Hat wer einen Tipp?

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Wild_Kroete (12. Juli 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/3min19sec/Zughalter-fuer-Oesenbefestigung-p64209/

https://hollandbikeshop.com/de-de/m...avus-zugfuhrung-unter-rahmen-1-zug-schwarz-1/

www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-zugfuhrung/rp-prod104665?gs=1&sku=sku376878&pgrid=54456446844&ptaid=pla-425698679469&utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=PLA%2B-%2BAll%2BProducts&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid%7CsJNtqiegV_dc%7Cpcrid%7C255923497132%7Cpkw%7C%7Cpmt%7C%7Cprd%7C376878DE

Ich hoffe die Links funktionieren. Ich habe mal verschiedene Preisklassen eingefügt.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (12. Juli 2018)

https://www.internet-bikes.com/de/75362-herrmans-kabelhalter-single-black-4-5mm/

in ganz einfach.


----------



## N-DURO (22. Juli 2018)

Contec DROP A GOGO 150mm: 

Passt die in mein WME 47er / 2016er?

Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Ab Sattelrohrende bis zu der Sattelaufnahme sind es bei mir ca. 224mm.
Wäre prima wenn ich von 125mm travel auf 150mm travel "upgraden" kann.

Die Contec DROP A GOGO 150mm ist mit 440mm Gesamtlänge angegeben, was gerade passen würde, aber 
nur dann wenn der Auslösehaken in den 440mm inkl. ist. Aber meistens wird die Längenangabe ohne diesem 
Auslösehaken gemacht.

Meine Rechnung: 224mm (draußen) + ca 225mm (drinnen) = 449mm -> also i. O.


----------



## Argonath (31. Juli 2018)

Klar passt die, hab ich auch drin.
Weis nicht warum da immer so ein Zirkus drumherum gemacht wird.
Rin met un ferdisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph177 (3. August 2018)

Ich möchte das Unterrohr von meinem WME 629 gerne vor Steinschlag schützen. Finde aber das Design mit dem gelben Schriftzug toll. Deshalb würde ich einen transparente Folie aufziehen. 

Hat da einer einen Tipp? Bzw. Erfahrung mit einem Produkt?

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Basti138 (3. August 2018)

Transparenten Ladekantenschutz aus dem KFZ Bereich?


----------



## MC-Sharky (4. August 2018)

Schutzblech


----------



## Tobsn (7. August 2018)

Servus,
brauch ne neue Achse fürs Hinterrad. Schnellspanner abgefallen.
Gibt es da was zu beachten? Gibt es auch passende Achsen ohne Schnellspanner.





Wobei der Tory farblich perfekt passt.
Und ne 2000hm Tour gehalten hat und immer noch hält.


----------



## Tobsn (7. August 2018)

Habs gefunden.
L: 180mm
TL: 20mm
TP: M12x1,75


----------



## Beppe (29. August 2018)

Erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalbks (13. September 2018)

Ich habe eben bei meinem Händler im Sale ein schickes 827er WME in XL entdeckt. Umgebaut auf Eagle und Syntace Cockpit.

Falls noch jmd. auf der Suche ist stelle ich gerne den Kontakt her.

Ich habe ewig nach einem XL gesucht.


----------



## Beppe (15. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab noch einen kompletten, originalen, ungefahrenen CONWAY WME Steuersatz aus einem Alu Frameset und ein neues Ersatzschaltauge... jemand interessiert?


----------



## BennySch (5. Oktober 2018)

Wurde das WME eingestellt? Auf der HP kann ich nur noch ein paar 29er finden... Gibt es da ne Neuauflage? Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2018)

Die Fullys nur noch in 29" und mit wenig Federweg, bei den 27,5er HT kein AM/Enduro mehr. Back to the "Grabbeltisch"-roots? Entweder kommt da noch was oder die von mir genannten Bikes haben einfach nicht DIE Verkaufszahlen gehabt!?


----------



## metalbks (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich vermute da wird zumindest für das nächste Jahr nichts neues kommen. Geht wohl eher in die E Bike richtung. Die Fahren sich übrigens sehr gut. Habe mal an einem Test Event bei meinem Händler einige probieren können.

Schade ist s aber.


----------



## N-DURO (15. Oktober 2018)

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das die WME x27 (Alu/Carbon) nicht mehr im Programm für 2019 sind. Nur noch x29 aus Carbon.

Als die eWME x27 kamen fand ich die innen verlegten Züge sehr schön und beim eMF Powertube das der Schaltzug in der Kettenstrebe verlegt wurde. Da hatte ich gehofft das ein WME x27 auch diese Details erben würde. Anscheinend (noch) nicht. Vielleicht wurde der Focus natürlich auf die eWME´s gelegt und dann war keine Zeit mehr da um die WME neu aufzulegen. Bin noch keins gefahren aber andere eFullys.
Sind echte Spaßmachienen, aber noch schaffe ich es ohne und will es auch weiterhin schaffen.

Hier mein Wunschzettel für ein WME x27 (Alu):
- innen verlegte Züge (wie schon beschrieben)
- leichter
- keine Geometrie Änderung
- matt weiss mit schwarzen Logo/Schriftzug
- längere Sattelstütze einsetztbar (mehr Travel)
- Dämpfer durch Sattelstange als Markenzeichen des WME muss bleiben!!!
- leichtere uphill performence (bin ein Li..vll gefahren, war super im uphill, aber im downhill kam es nicht ans WME ran, welten...)
- *den Rear Fender optimieren: besserer Spritzschutz, leicht abnehmbar, design (näher am Dämpfer)*

Manche Wünsche widersprechen sich bestimmt, soll ein Brainstorming aus 2 Jahren WME und Testival Erfahrung sein.
Würde mittlerweile vielleicht ein Frameset nehmen und selber aufbauen....?

*Edit 2018.10.22: hinzugefügt*


----------



## Backwoods (15. Oktober 2018)

N-DURO schrieb:


> Hier mein Wunschzettel für ein WME x27 (Alu):
> - innen verlegte Züge (wie schon beschrieben)
> - leichter
> - keine Geometrie Änderung
> ...



Ich möchte die Liste nocht etwas ergänzen:
Fox Float X2 und Cane Creek Doublebarrel müssen wie bisher rein passen
Dämper wie bisher fliegend gelagert.

ps. Die Farbe ist mir völlig egal.


----------



## Specialexed (21. Oktober 2018)

...es wäre schade um das Bike.
Ich bin mit dem WME seit 2,5 Jahren super zufrieden.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Oktober 2018)

Specialexed schrieb:


> ...es wäre schade um das Bike.
> Ich bin mit dem WME seit 2,5 Jahren super zufrieden.


Ich schon im vierten Jahr


----------



## metalbks (28. Oktober 2018)

Habe mir nun mal 2.6er Reifen aufgezogen. Die neuen Minion sind aber ganz schön dünn geworden. Ich hoffe die gehen mir nicht gleich kaputt...ein Nobby Nic scheint mir stabiler.

Meins ist nun im zweiten Jahr und läuft weiterhin ohne jegliche Ausfälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harandre (5. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich fahre das 827er WME jetzt seit 3 Jahren und nach unzähligen Umbauten, fühle ich mich momentan auch recht wohl damit. Einzig der Antrieb macht nach wie vor Probleme:

1) Beim (harten) Pedalieren im Gelände schaltet das Bike auf und ab; zwar immer nur ein bisschen, aber richtig Zug bekommt so halt nicht auf das Hinterrad. Hatte auch schon verschieden Varianten für die Zugführung probiert, was das Problem aber nicht behob.

2) Die Schaltaugen werden leicht kaputt, da sich das Schaltwerk (SLX) nur ganz am Rand des Schaltauges abstützt und da Material abträgt. Ich hab mich nach dem dritten Schaltauge nun gefragt, ob man das hätte besser konstruieren können und das Schaltwerk sich in der Wölbung des Schaltauges abstützen lässt, anstatt hinten auf der Nase. Der "Kontaktbereich" am Schaltwerk wäre auch dafür vorgesehen, dass es weiter vorne montiert würde. Dort wäre mehr Material und das Schaltauge wäre nicht so schnell ausgebogen. Bei 25 Euro pro Stück sind die Schaltaugen ja nicht wirklich günstig.

Hat vielleicht jemand ähnliche Probleme oder schon Lösungen?

Beste Grüße.
-Andreas


----------



## metalbks (5. November 2018)

Probier doch mal das silberne Schaltauge aus Edelstahl. Oder einfach anderes Schaltwerk?

Habe mit meinem und XO1 Antrieb keinerlei Probleme. 

Ist der Zug eventuell zu kurz, so dass es unter Last schaltet ?


----------



## Backwoods (6. November 2018)

Mein XT 1x11 Schaltwerk mit der 11-46er Kassette macht auch null Probleme. Funktioniert seit 2 Jahren einwandfrei.
Ohne jemals irgendwas nachzustellen.

Ich werde aber jetzt im Winter vermutlich trotzdem auf 1x12 umbauen (GX Eagle).


----------



## harandre (6. November 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Mein Händler hat vom Edelstahlschaltauge noch nichts erwähnt. Weiß da zufällig jemand die Bestellnummer?

Mit dem XT hat ich auch keine Probleme, da bei dem die Abstützung ein bisschen mehr Fläche hat. Dennoch verstehe ich nicht ganz, wieso man das Schaltwerk sich ganz außen auf der Nase abstützen lässt anstatt dort, wo ein bisschen mehr Material dran ist (das war beim XT glaub ich auch so).


----------



## metalbks (6. November 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schaltauge-wme-629.878646/

Zweiter Post.


----------



## harandre (6. November 2018)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## snooze (24. November 2018)

Falls noch jemand ein Schaltauge für das 27,5 er WME benötigt -> PM. Habe gerade beim aufräumen eins gefunden.


----------



## Dissektion (4. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand eine Explosionszeichnung vom 2018er WME 827 Alu?


----------



## claudio2013 (4. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht hilft das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dissektion (4. Januar 2019)

Danke, gibt´s da vielleicht auch noch die Teileliste dazu?


----------



## claudio2013 (4. Januar 2019)

Nicht das ich wüste, zumindest habe ich keine.
Vielleicht jemand anderes?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Januar 2019)

Dissektion schrieb:


> Danke, gibt´s da vielleicht auch noch die Teileliste dazu?


Frage mal bei Waldfabi nach.


----------



## Dissektion (4. Januar 2019)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Frage mal bei Waldfabi nach.


Ja danke, ich geb ihm noch die Chance sich hier zu melden, dann haben andere auch was davon. Das find ich bei Conway etwas eigen, kein Bikearchiv einzustellen mit den Dokumenten. Da sollten sie nochmal drüber nachdenken, der Kunde will das doch


----------



## Waldfabi (7. Januar 2019)

Na da hab ich doch mal den richtigen Riecher gehabt und zufällig hier rein geschaut....
Momentan komm ich da eher selten dazu.

Schaltauge:
Scheinbar konstruieren Sram und Shimano in dem Bereich dieser Schraube leicht unterschiedlich ihre Schaltwerke.
Das ist uns natürlich mittlerweile ebenfalls aufgefallen.
Um jetzt kein unnötiges Risiko einzugehen (damit später dann irgeneine Kombination nicht passt), haben wir vor einigen Monaten das Schaltauge aus V2A gefertigt. Die Dimensionen sind identisch, das Material aber um einiges härter.
Hier die Bestellnummern für die Händler:





Teilelisten:
Momentan stocken wir hinter den Kullissen gerade personell auf.
Zu der Zeit des ersten WME Enduro´s hing der ganze Job (Entwicklung/Spec´s/Design/Order und, und, und) nur an 2 Jungs.
Sorry, aber da war für vieles keine Zeit.
Wir versuchen in Zukunft da deutlich mehr Info auf unsere HP zu packen.
Gebt uns da aber bitte etwas Zeit.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Dissektion (7. Januar 2019)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Teilelisten:
> Momentan stocken wir hinter den Kullissen gerade personell auf.
> Zu der Zeit des ersten WME Enduro´s hing der ganze Job (Entwicklung/Spec´s/Design/Order und, und, und) nur an 2 Jungs.
> Sorry, aber da war für vieles keine Zeit.
> ...


Hallo Tom!

Kannst du vielleicht hier die Teileliste für das 827 einstellen?

Grüße
Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (7. Januar 2019)

Kommt bei Euch noch was in Sachen Enduro oder war's das? Die Website sieht diesbezüglich ja traurig aus!


----------



## Waldfabi (7. Januar 2019)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Kommt bei Euch noch was in Sachen Enduro oder war's das? Die Website sieht diesbezüglich ja traurig aus!




Lasst euch überraschen.... ;-)


----------



## Promontorium (7. Januar 2019)

Okayyyyyyy....!


----------



## Dissektion (9. Januar 2019)

Frage zu den WME 827 Alu Hinterbau-Lagern, sind das die richtigen Größen?

Horst: 10x19x7mm
Rocker: 15x24x5mm

Grüße
Rene


----------



## Waldfabi (10. Januar 2019)

Hier mal die korrekten Lagergrössen:

Horstlink: je 2x 61801
alle anderen: 61802

Ich hab euch aus unseren Unterlagen auch mal die Explosionszeichnung kopiert.
Da stehen leider keine Bestellnummern dabei, in den entsprechenden Ersatzteilkit´s für Rocker, Horstlink, Hauptlager, sind aber dann eh alle Teile enthalten die ihr für den Service benötigt.
Ich hoffe das hilft etwas.





Grüsse,
Tom


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Januar 2019)

Ich hab euch hier mal die Bestellnummern der entsprechenden Lagerkit´s:




Bei dem Kit für den Rocker sind auf der Abbildung natürlich 2 Lager und 2 Distanzscheiben zuviel drauf...
Im Kit für den Hauptrahmen ist dann alles enthalten was ihr fürs Schwingenlager *und* den Rocker benötigt.

Die Kits für den Rocker und das Horstlink passen an allen WME und eWME,
das für den Hauptrahmen passt wegen des unteren Lagerbolzens (der ist bei 27,5" , 29" und den eWME unterschiedlich)
nur bei den 27,5er Enduros ohne Strom.

Meiner Erfahrung nach benötigt man beim Service allerdings nur die reinen Lager!
Die Bolzen und Scheiben gehen eigentlich nie kaputt.

Grüsse,
Tom


----------



## Dissektion (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo Tom!

Vielen Dank erstmal. Günstiger wärs für uns/mich wenn wir die Lagergrößen kennen würden da vermutlich die wenigsten hier ein Kit kaufen und gerne auch auf Enduro Bearings zurückgreifen möchten. Zudem findet man diese Kits kaum selbst im Inet und müsste mit diesen Partnummern über den Händler des Vertrauens bestellen.

Ich hab ja oben schon mal versucht die Lagergrößen herauszufinden
Horst: 10x19x7mm
Rahmen/Rocker: 15x24x5mm

Sind das die richtigen?
Ps: kann mir e vorstellen, dass ich nerve 

Grüße
Rene


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Januar 2019)

Wie in Post#1472 bereits geschrieben:

Lagerbezeichnung für Horstlink: 61801 (12x21x5)
Lagerbezeichnung für alle anderen Lager: 61802 (15x24x5)

Alle Lager natürlich in 2RS Ausführung.


Grüsse,
Tom



Keine Angst, da nervt nix ;-)


----------



## regensburger (11. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand vom aktuellen 29 wme Carbon das Rahmengewicht?


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Januar 2019)

In der aktuellen Bike (02/19) wurde der L-Rahmen gerade mit 2910gramm mit Steckachse gewogen.
Das deckt sich genau mit unseren Werten, da liegen wir bei Größe M ohne Steckachse bei ca. 2750 - 2800gr.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regensburger (11. Januar 2019)

Die Gewichte jeweils mit Dämpfer?


----------



## N-DURO (12. Januar 2019)

Nochmal zum Thema Sattelstütze (hatte ich mal andiskutiert):

Habe jetzt im 47cm WMEalu die 125mm Original-Sattelstütze gegen eine BikeYoke Revive 160mm getauscht. Auch den BikeYoke Triggy Remoteschalter habe ich direkt an die SRAM Guide montiert. Sieht sehr sauber aus da ich eine Schelle am Lenker eingespart habe.

Die Revive kann man nur nicht ganz bis Anschlag in den Rahmen stecken. Ca. 20mm müssen von der Sattelklemme zum Anschlag an der Sattelstütze rausbleiben. 

Nun habe ich satte 160mm Travel im WME, obwohl das Sattelrohr eher kurz ist. Man muss sich nur den original SRAM Adapter besorgen um den Triggy direkt an die Guide zu befestigen.


----------



## Backwoods (12. Januar 2019)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Bike (02/19) wurde der L-Rahmen gerade mit 2910gramm mit Steckachse gewogen.
> Das deckt sich genau mit unseren Werten, da liegen wir bei Größe M ohne Steckachse bei ca. 2750 - 2800gr.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist dann aber der Alurahmen?
Mit Steckachse (steht ja da) und ohne Innenlager, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme?


----------



## lockenschulli (13. Januar 2019)

Umbau für die 2019 Saisonist fertig gestellt... Zeit für noch mehr Eier, Wolle und Milch


----------



## Allround_Rider (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo! Ich stoße nun auch mal hier im Forum dazu, da ich eine Sache einfach nicht in den Griff bekomme. Ich fahre nun seit zwei Jahren ein WME 827 Alu aus 2016 (ohne Debonair im Monarch) und habe immer wieder Probleme mit Durchschlägen am Hinterbau. Ich hab 4 Volume Spacers verbaut und fahre um die 23-25% Sag was sich für meinen Fahrstil super fahren lässt abgesehen von den Durchschlägen. Vielleicht kann mir da ja einer helfen ? Ich fahre hauptsächlich verspielt auf Jumplines u.ä.
Rande fährt Rad von YouTube (falls den wer kennt) hat in einem Video mal gesagt, dass er einen Monarch mit 216er Einbaulänge verbauen musste anstatt seinen üblichen mit 222mm und er dann  auch durchschlage hatte...bei mir ist Standardmäßig ein 216er drin...?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Waldfabi (14. Januar 2019)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber der Alurahmen?
> Mit Steckachse (steht ja da) und ohne Innenlager, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme?




Die ca. 2800 gramm sind der Carbonrahmen mit Aluheck.
Für 2019 gibt es das 29er nur in der Variante mit Carbonhauptrahmen.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Waldfabi (14. Januar 2019)

Allround_Rider schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich stoße nun auch mal hier im Forum dazu, da ich eine Sache einfach nicht in den Griff bekomme. Ich fahre nun seit zwei Jahren ein WME 827 Alu aus 2016 (ohne Debonair im Monarch) und habe immer wieder Probleme mit Durchschlägen am Hinterbau. Ich hab 4 Volume Spacers verbaut und fahre um die 23-25% Sag was sich für meinen Fahrstil super fahren lässt abgesehen von den Durchschlägen. Vielleicht kann mir da ja einer helfen ? Ich fahre hauptsächlich verspielt auf Jumplines u.ä.
> Rande fährt Rad von YouTube (falls den wer kennt) hat in einem Video mal gesagt, dass er einen Monarch mit 216er Einbaulänge verbauen musste anstatt seinen üblichen mit 222mm und er dann  auch durchschlage hatte...bei mir ist Standardmäßig ein 216er drin...?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen




Das 27,5er WME hat einen Dämpfer mit 216x63mm serienmäßig verbaut.
Ich denke, der Dämpfer wird grundsätzlich nach der Zeit mal einen Service notwendig haben.
Das Öl und die internen Dichtungen haben bestimmt schon bessere Zeiten erlebt.
Eventuell sollte man dann bei dieser Gelegenheit die Druckstufe etwas straffer abstimmen lassen.

Grundsätzlich leidet das WME nicht wirklich unter mangelnder Progression.
Das Grundsetup unserer Dämpfer kann aber natürlich nicht allen Nutzergruppen gerecht werden.
Je nach Fahrstil/Gewicht/Vorlieben kann da bestimmt noch optimiert werden.

PS: Was die Radde so alles an Setup fährt ist zum Teil sehr speziell... bei ihm und seiner Fahrweise funktioniert es, der Großteil der Endverbraucher würde das Bike in dem Setup aber für unfahrbar erklären.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Allround_Rider (14. Januar 2019)

Super, vielen dank für die Antwort. War beim letzten Service noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen ihn straffer abstimmen zu lassen. Werd ich beim nächsten Service man anstreben.

Sind für 2019 eigentlich wirklich nur 29er WME's im Programm oder darf man noch auf 650b hoffen?


----------



## Dissektion (14. Januar 2019)

Wo kann ich denn den originalen Fender bekommen für das 827?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SUPERDELUXE (25. Januar 2019)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich leidet das WME nicht wirklich unter mangelnder Progression.



wie hoch ist denn die Endprogression so in % ?


----------



## Waldfabi (30. Januar 2019)

SUPERDELUXE schrieb:


> wie hoch ist denn die Endprogression so in % ?



Ich hab euch hier mal die Leverage Ratio des WME mit 160/170mm Federweg.


Grüße,
Tom


----------



## bik3rid3r (28. Februar 2019)

Servus zusammen. Ich spiele derzeit auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Conway WME 27,5" zuzulegen.
Bin mir allerdings bzgl. der Rahmengröße unschlüssig. Ich bin 1,80m mit 78cm Schrittlänge und schwanke zwischen M und L.
Ich hoffe auf Vergleichswerte


----------



## Backwoods (28. Februar 2019)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Ich spiele derzeit auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Conway WME 27,5" zuzulegen.
> Bin mir allerdings bzgl. der Rahmengröße unschlüssig. Ich bin 1,80m mit 78cm Schrittlänge und schwanke zwischen M und L.
> Ich hoffe auf Vergleichswerte



Hallo, 

ich bin 184 cm groß und fahre einen L Rahmen. Habe eher lange Arme und deswegen einen 50er Vorbau. 30 sind mir zu kurz.


----------



## Allround_Rider (28. Februar 2019)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Ich spiele derzeit auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Conway WME 27,5" zuzulegen.
> Bin mir allerdings bzgl. der Rahmengröße unschlüssig. Ich bin 1,80m mit 78cm Schrittlänge und schwanke zwischen M und L.
> Ich hoffe auf Vergleichswerte



Hallo,
also ich bin, mit einer Größe von 1,83m und 87cm SL, knapp 3 Jahre lang ein WME in M gefahren. Es war eigentlich recht bequem und sehr verspielt zu fahren. Ich bin zumindest gut damit klar gekommen. Nun hab ich mir für diese Saison ein WME in L geholt. Man merkt dass dies etwas länger ist. Das ist vor allem bergauf deutlich angenehmer, wesshalb ich nun L bevorzuge...ist halt eine Geschmackssache.
Das M ist sehr verspielt und gleichzeitig relativ Laufruhig, das L ist immer noch vergleichsweise verspielt wie ich finde aber von der Sitzposition bergauf finde ich es deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. März 2019)

Danke schonmal euch beiden für eure Antworten.
Mein aktuelles Rad in Größe M hat einen Reach von 420mm und eine Oberrohrlänge von 588mm. Das fahre ich mit einen 30er Vorbau und würde den auch gerne behalten. Was mich beim WME in Gr. M überrascht hat, ist die kurze Oberrohrlänge von 580mm bei einem Reach von 439mm. Liegt wohl am Sitzwinkel... Ich tendiere momentan zu M, da ich lieber aufrecht als gestreckt auf dem Rad sitze. Zu kompakt sollte es allerdings auch nicht sein...

Noch ne zweite Frage zum Thema Stahlfederdämpfer: Hab mich schon etwas durchgelesen und Coil scheint wohl zu passen (außer RS). Hat jmd den Fox DHX2 drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2019)

Bin mit 172cm ein m gefahren mit - 2grad angelset. Hatte gut gepasst, war mir aber zum Ende hin zu träge für meine hometrails. Lag aber auch am Aufbau, war sehr auf ballern ausgelegt.


----------



## Damass (1. März 2019)

Ich fahre bei 172 auch ne M mit 36mm Vorbau. Ist im Sitzen schon relativ kurz aufgrund des steilen Sitzwinkels, passt mir sonst aber recht gut. Ich würde an deiner Stelle vermutlich eher zur L greifen. Bin gespannt, wie du dich entscheidest.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Allround_Rider (1. März 2019)

Ich hab auch nochmal ne Frage in dir Runde.
Und zwar plane ich auf eine Lyrik rc2 aufzurüsten...an die Leute die 180mm vorne fahren: Wie kommt man damit klar wenn man „Spielereien“ im Flat macht und größere Sprünge fährt? Fahre nämlich zwischendurch immer mal ein paar Dirtjumps oder übe kleine Tricks auf der Straße vor der Haustür.


----------



## Promontorium (1. März 2019)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Lasst euch überraschen.... ;-)



Gibt's was zu vermelden?


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. März 2019)

Ich weiß schon Jehova undso aber ich bin alt und gebrechlich...

Rahmengröße beim ewme kann identisch zum normalen sein. Oder ist das durch den leicht steileren Lenkwinkel vielleicht anders? Fahre ein ewme in L und bin 1,82 mit 86er Schrittlänge. Ansonsten sind die Geodaten ja fast identisch.


----------



## Dissektion (25. März 2019)

Ich habe heute meinen WME 827 Rahmen aufgebaut und bin dann leider mit meiner DT Swiss Steckachse gescheitert. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass ich eine Maxle 12x142 benötige aber welche. Bei den Maxle Stealth gibts 5 verschiedene Achslängen --> Klick mich


----------



## Dissektion (26. März 2019)

Dissektion schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meinen WME 827 Rahmen aufgebaut und bin dann leider mit meiner DT Swiss Steckachse gescheitert. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass ich eine Maxle 12x142 benötige aber welche. Bei den Maxle Stealth gibts 5 verschiedene Achslängen --> Klick mich



Es ist die 174er Achslänge wenn jemand nach der Info sucht


----------



## regensburger (7. April 2019)

Das 2018 wme 29 factory Carbon hat das schon Boost Standard oder noch 15x110 und 12x142.
Wenn alles klappt wird das mein nächstes Rad und es wäre Klasse wenn meine Carbonlaufräder ohne Boost, ohne Adapter passen würden.


----------



## Waldfabi (8. April 2019)

Hi Regensburger,
das 2018er Modell mit 29" hat noch eine Einbaubreite von 142mm hinten und vorne 100mm.
Deine Laufräder passen also !

Die 2019er Modelle sind dagegen alle mit Boost Standart unterwegs.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Deleted 495076 (18. April 2019)

Ich habe einen MT 929 Rahmen aus Alu und will die unpassenden Aufkleber unter dem Unterrohr entfernen. Wie und womit geht das ohne den mattschwarze Lack zu beschädigen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ktrezzi (5. Mai 2019)

Ich crashe mal kurz den Thread, bei mir in der Nähe steht ein Conway WME 827 in M für ein ziemlich günstigen Preis. 

Ich bin 1,80m und habe eine 80er Schrittlänge, was meint ihr? Tendenziell fahre ich immer eher M Rahmen.


----------



## BennySch (5. Mai 2019)

Bin 1,83m und fahre auch den M. War auch auf dem L gesessen und hab mich dann für M entschieden... ich mag es aber, wenn es etwas kompakter und wendiger ist...


----------



## ktrezzi (5. Mai 2019)

Okay, genau das was ich hören wollte  In dem Fall wird es bei mir wohl auch passen...kennst du deine Schrittlänge? 

Bist du soweit zufrieden? Wie würdest du die Tourentauglichkeit einschätzen für ein Enduro? Hast du was an der Basic Ausstattung geändert?


----------



## BennySch (5. Mai 2019)

Ja, Schrittlänge sind 83cm.
Hab das Factory C... 
hab nen 35cm Vorbau eingebaut und die Bremse gegen eine Code getauscht...

Tourentauglich ist es in jedem Fall. Auch Bergauf macht es was es soll. Klettert ganz gut... 
Ich finde Preis /Leistung bei den WME‘s stimmt in jedem Fall. Ich hatte vorher auch das 827er Alu in M...


----------



## Deleted 495076 (5. Mai 2019)

Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen WME- und MT-Rahmen von Conway?

Danke für Antworten.


----------



## BennySch (5. Mai 2019)

WME = Fully
MT = Hardtail


----------



## Deleted 495076 (5. Mai 2019)

Aha, Danke für die Info. 

Gruß


----------



## ktrezzi (6. Mai 2019)

BennySch schrieb:


> Ja, Schrittlänge sind 83cm.
> Hab das Factory C...
> hab nen 35cm Vorbau eingebaut und die Bremse gegen eine Code getauscht...
> 
> ...



Ich muss gesehen ich kannte Conway davor gar nicht...Hab nun aber ein Angebot erhalten für das 827 Alu (2017) für so wenig Geld, dass ich glaub sicher zuschlagen muss. Das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt ist das relativ hohe Gewicht von 14kg (?) und die außen verlegten Züge!  

Die Alternative wäre ein Capra CF aus 2015 mit einigen Upgrades oder ein Transition Patrol. Allerdings kosten diese auch (verhandelbare) 700€ mehr...Weiß nicht ob mir das der Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## Deleted 495076 (6. Mai 2019)

Blackear schrieb:


> Ich habe einen MT 929 Rahmen aus Alu und will die unpassenden Aufkleber unter dem Unterrohr entfernen. Wie und womit geht das ohne den mattschwarze Lack zu beschädigen?
> 
> Gruß


Hat denn keiner Erfahrung mit dem Entfernen?

Habe schon Terpentinersatz, Citrusreiniger, Bremsenreiniger und Fön erfolglos versucht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (7. Mai 2019)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> Ich muss gesehen ich kannte Conway davor gar nicht...Hab nun aber ein Angebot erhalten für das 827 Alu (2017) für so wenig Geld, dass ich glaub sicher zuschlagen muss. Das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt ist das relativ hohe Gewicht von 14kg (?) und die außen verlegten Züge!




Quanto costa?


----------



## ktrezzi (7. Mai 2019)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Quanto costa?



950€ für 2017er Aluvariante, also Pike, Monarch Plus RC3, Sram X1, Guide RS und dem E1900 LRS.

Bin eigentlich happy soweit schon mit der Standard-Ausstattung. Neuer Lenker wäre noch ganz nett, evtl. tubeless umrüsten, paar farbige Akzente dran. 

Falls jemand nach der Größe googled: Ich bin 1,80m mit 80cm Schrittlänge und fühle mich pudelwohl


----------



## Dissektion (7. Mai 2019)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> 950€ für 2017er Aluvariante, also Pike, Monarch Plus RC3, Sram X1, Guide RS und dem E1900 LRS.


Da würd ich die Rechnung mir vorlegen lassen. Wer verkauft sonst so ein Bike so billig.


----------



## ktrezzi (7. Mai 2019)

Dissektion schrieb:


> Da würd ich die Rechnung mir vorlegen lassen. Wer verkauft sonst so ein Bike so billig.



Hab ich  Bin ja nicht deppert.

Und so billig verkauft jemand ein Bike, der sich vielleicht zu viel vom Hobby Mountainbike erhofft hat, nur um dann festzustellen, dass er doch nicht so gern fährt...

*EDIT: *Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Reifen? Tourentauglich + Flowtrails, am liebsten tubeless, auf dem Heimtrail leider auch mit viel Asphaltanteil.


----------



## Frank-Pan (7. Mai 2019)

Moin,

ich Klinke mich hier mal ein, ich meine hier passt es rein:
Ich möchte mir ein Hardtail aufbauen, das WME MT x29 gefällt mir neben anderen ganz gut.
Ich scheue nicht die Verwendung gebrauchter Teile und möchte ungern eine Gabel mit zu kurzem Schaft kaufen.
Also, ich mit 189cm Größe und 89cm Schrittlänge sehe mich auf XL am besten aufgehoben, das Steuerrohr ist 110mm. Wie lang sollte der Gabelschaft sein, damit ich noch ordentlich klemmen kann?

Grüße, Frank


----------



## Promontorium (7. Mai 2019)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> Hab ich  Bin ja nicht deppert.
> 
> Und so billig verkauft jemand ein Bike, der sich vielleicht zu viel vom Hobby Mountainbike erhofft hat, nur um dann festzustellen, dass er doch nicht so gern fährt...



Ach so, gebraucht! Ich hab' die Kiste letztes Jahr neu für 1800€ bekommen, aber jetzt hat es mir im ersten Moment die Sprache verschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BennySch (7. Mai 2019)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> Ich muss gesehen ich kannte Conway davor gar nicht...Hab nun aber ein Angebot erhalten für das 827 Alu (2017) für so wenig Geld, dass ich glaub sicher zuschlagen muss. Das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt ist das relativ hohe Gewicht von 14kg (?) und die außen verlegten Züge!
> 
> Die Alternative wäre ein Capra CF aus 2015 mit einigen Upgrades oder ein Transition Patrol. Allerdings kosten diese auch (verhandelbare) 700€ mehr...Weiß nicht ob mir das der Aufpreis wert ist.



Wenn du 14Kg viel findest, dann schau dir mal das Santa Cruz Nomad an, das hat ein Kumpel von mir. Hat in Carbon schon über 14Kg, und das bei dem Preis. Ob 12, 13 oder 14 Kg, ich finde das nicht schlimm, hab selber 5 Kg Zuviel , da müsste ich erst mal bei mir selber anfangen.
Und zu den Zügen: wer kennt das geklappert von innen verlegten Zügen?


----------



## ktrezzi (8. Mai 2019)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ach so, gebraucht! Ich hab' die Kiste letztes Jahr neu für 1800€ bekommen, aber jetzt hat es mir im ersten Moment die Sprache verschlagen!



Haha  Ja, gebraucht! Hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen 



BennySch schrieb:


> Wenn du 14Kg viel findest, dann schau dir mal das Santa Cruz Nomad an, das hat ein Kumpel von mir. Hat in Carbon schon über 14Kg, und das bei dem Preis. Ob 12, 13 oder 14 Kg, ich finde das nicht schlimm, hab selber 5 Kg Zuviel , da müsste ich erst mal bei mir selber anfangen.
> Und zu den Zügen: wer kennt das geklappert von innen verlegten Zügen?



Ja klar, am Fahrer lässt sich am einfachsten und am schnellsten Gewicht sparen  

Ich konnte leider noch keinen einzigen Meter drehen, vor dem Wochenende wird das nichts mehr


----------



## ktrezzi (8. Mai 2019)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich die e.thirteen TRS 11 Fach Kassette "plug&play" bei mir montieren kann am Conway mit der Sram X1?

Glaub ich werds mit der Bandbreite nicht weit schaffen


----------



## Backwoods (8. Mai 2019)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich die e.thirteen TRS 11 Fach Kassette "plug&play" bei mir montieren kann am Conway mit der Sram X1?
> 
> Glaub ich werds mit der Bandbreite nicht weit schaffen



Die Kassette lässt sich glaube ich nicht mit allen Schaltwerken gut schalten. 
Außerdem musst Du wohl die Kettenlänge anpassen (länger machen) damit's gut funktioniert.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (9. Mai 2019)

Schau dir lieber die Garbaruk Kassetten für 11fach Sram an. Die funktionieren super und liefern ggf. auch gleich den Schaltwerkskäfig mit. Den würde ich unbedingt empfehlen. Sonst bleibt es Glückssache ob die Schaltung gut funzt. Mit dem Käfig geht's super. Meine Kassette hat jetzt 5000km runter und ist jetzt Fratze. Eigentlich ein guter Wert. Die läuft jetzt immer noch und vorm Sommerurlaub wird dann alles neu gemacht. Hab auch andere probiert, aber das Garbaruk-Zeug klappt am besten. 

https://r2-bike.com/GARBARUK-Kassette-11-fach-10-50-Zaehne-fuer-SRAM-XD-Schaltwerkkaefig-fuer-SRAM


----------



## ktrezzi (9. Mai 2019)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Die Kassette lässt sich glaube ich nicht mit allen Schaltwerken gut schalten.
> Außerdem musst Du wohl die Kettenlänge anpassen (länger machen) damit's gut funktioniert.



Oh okay, hab ich bisher noch nicht gelesen  Kette länger machen klingt sinnvoll 



+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber die Garbaruk Kassetten für 11fach Sram an. Die funktionieren super und liefern ggf. auch gleich den Schaltwerkskäfig mit. Den würde ich unbedingt empfehlen. Sonst bleibt es Glückssache ob die Schaltung gut funzt. Mit dem Käfig geht's super. Meine Kassette hat jetzt 5000km runter und ist jetzt Fratze. Eigentlich ein guter Wert. Die läuft jetzt immer noch und vorm Sommerurlaub wird dann alles neu gemacht. Hab auch andere probiert, aber das Garbaruk-Zeug klappt am besten.
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/GARBARUK-Kassette-11-fach-10-50-Zaehne-fuer-SRAM-XD-Schaltwerkkaefig-fuer-SRAM



Nice, schaut auch gut aus! Fährst die auch am Conway?

Wie handhabt ihr das sonst mit der Bandbreite? Ich bin wahrscheinlich hier in der Minderheit mit meinem "fertig" aufgebautem Bike.
Möchte schon bei einer Lösung ohne Umwerfer bleiben, brauch aber definitiv ein oder zwei leichte Gänge! 

*EDIT:* Würde es Sinn machen, auf ein (ovales) 28er Kettenblatt zu wechseln, anstatt die Kassette zu tauschen? Auf was muss ich achten? Kenne mich leider im Standard-Dschungel noch nicht so aus


----------



## Boik (9. Mai 2019)

Moin moin, 

ich habe einen Laufradsatz mit der e13 trs+ 9-46 Kassette, den ich zwischen MT und WME+ hin und her tausche - je nach Einsatzgebiet. Im MT ist ein X01 Schaltwerk, im WME+ ein GX Schaltwerk (beides ab Werk). Ich muss nicht mal das Schaltwerk einstellen, wenn ich die Kassette fahre - einfach Laufrad wechseln und losfahren. Das ganze funktioniert tadellos und ist für mich die perfekte Alternative zur Eagle.


----------



## Boik (9. Mai 2019)

Frank-Pan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich Klinke mich hier mal ein, ich meine hier passt es rein:
> Ich möchte mir ein Hardtail aufbauen, das WME MT x29 gefällt mir neben anderen ganz gut.
> ...



Der Gabelschaft am MT in Gr. L misst ca 20cm (105mm Steuerrohr + Steuersatz, Vorbau und 4x1cm Spacern).
Denke auch, dass dir XL passt, nur die Sitzrohrlänge musst du was im Auge behalten. Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von ~ 87cm und habe eine 170mm One Up Dropper noch etwa 5mm ausgezogen (48cm Sitzrohr). Bei deiner Schrittlänge und 4cm längerem Sitzrohr hast du somit 2cm weniger Spielraum. zur Not kann das Sitzrohr aber auch was gekürzt werden...
Ansonsten eine gute Wahl. Kann ich gerade mit 29" VR und 27,5+ HR sehr empfehlen - fährt sich absolut top!


----------



## Backwoods (9. Mai 2019)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das sonst mit der Bandbreite? Ich bin wahrscheinlich hier in der Minderheit mit meinem "fertig" aufgebautem Bike.
> Möchte schon bei einer Lösung ohne Umwerfer bleiben, brauch aber definitiv ei



Ich bin die ersten 2 Jahre am WME 827c 1x11 Shimano XT gefahren. Hinten 11-46 und vorne 30. Für diese Saison habe ich auf GX  Eagle 1x12 umgebaut. Vorne immer noch 30.


----------



## Frank-Pan (10. Mai 2019)

Boik schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft am MT in Gr. L misst ca 20cm (105mm Steuerrohr + Steuersatz, Vorbau und 4x1cm Spacern).
> Denke auch, dass dir XL passt, nur die Sitzrohrlänge musst du was im Auge behalten. Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von ~ 87cm und habe eine 170mm One Up Dropper noch etwa 5mm ausgezogen (48cm Sitzrohr). Bei deiner Schrittlänge und 4cm längerem Sitzrohr hast du somit 2cm weniger Spielraum. zur Not kann das Sitzrohr aber auch was gekürzt werden...
> Ansonsten eine gute Wahl. Kann ich gerade mit 29" VR und 27,5+ HR sehr empfehlen - fährt sich absolut top!



Na Danke - überlege noch wegen der Front, da kommt gleich noch ein Problem am Heck auf mich zu ;-)
Nein - vielen Dank für die Info. Ich habe bisher noch nicht mal ne Dropper ausprobiert, also werde ich wohl "zur Not" auch mit 150mm auskommen. Ganz ehrlich - ich fahre ein 2006er (ja, wirklich) Bergamont Jaxx mit diversen leichten Upgrades! Das neue Bike wird so oder so eine ganz neue Erfahrung. Was ich damit anstellen kann, werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht gar nicht alles erfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 495076 (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo Conway-FahrerInnen, ich baue mein MTB ja selbst auf, auf einem MT 929 Rahmen. In Sachen Bowdenzüge und Bremsleitungen verlegen hänge ich aber fest. Die Leitungen *auf* dem Unterrohr werden mit X-förmigen Halter befestigt, die ich bei bc bekommen habe. Allerdings finde ich keine Halter, die oben und unten *seitlich* am Unterrohr die Kabel halten und dabei den Originalen sehr ähnlich sind. So passen z. B. die Liteville-Halter schlecht, da sie wohl original an einem runderen Rohr sitzen.

Schon mal Danke für Hinweise.


----------



## ktrezzi (20. Juni 2019)

Doofe Frage eventuell, ich möchte an meinem Conway WME (Alu) die Guide RS gegen eine Formula Cura tauschen. Kann ich die SRAM Scheiben weiter fahren? Brauche ich ein Adapter?


----------



## tom3012 (24. Juni 2019)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> Doofe Frage eventuell, ich möchte an meinem Conway WME (Alu) die Guide RS gegen eine Formula Cura tauschen. Kann ich die SRAM Scheiben weiter fahren? Brauche ich ein Adapter?



Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. 
Ich selbst bin am DH mal Shimano Zee mit Sram Scheiben gefahren. 
Ging gut...


----------



## tom3012 (24. Juni 2019)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage. 

Ich überlege ob ich ab der nächsten Saison bei meinem WME 827 Alu nen Laufradmix fahren soll. 
Also vorne ne andere Gabel mit 29".

Spricht etwas dagegen? 
Aktuell hab ich ne 180er Gabel drin. 
Bei 29" würde ich wohl ne 160er nehmen. 

Es sei denn Conway bringt in der Zeit noch ein gescheites 29er Enduro raus  
Ansonsten eben Laufradmix oder neues Bike vom anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juni 2019)

tom3012 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage.
> 
> Ich überlege ob ich ab der nächsten Saison bei meinem WME 827 Alu nen Laufradmix fahren soll.
> Also vorne ne andere Gabel mit 29".
> ...


Die Gabel baut dann annähernd gleich hoch und das Laufrad verändert die Geo um 2cm, (mehr im Radius), macht imo eher keinen Sinn, aber selber schauen —> https://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## BennySch (28. Juni 2019)

Im neuen Bike Magazin ist eine Anzeige die das neue WME ankündigt. Auf der HP von Conway ist aber noch nichts zu finden. Hat jemand mehr Informationen? Soll wohl ein 29er mit 150 und ein 27,5er mit 170 geben.


----------



## COLKURTZ (1. Juli 2019)

Bringt Dich zwar nicht nach vorne, aber: Mir geht es derzeit genauso. Auch im neuen Heft _Mountain Bike_ hat es auf der letzten Seite diese Werbeanzeige. Seitdem suche ich online ergebnislos. Sprich: Vielleicht dauert der Release noch ein paar Tage, und die Printmedien-Werbung ist der Zeit voraus.


----------



## BennySch (1. Juli 2019)

Hier gibt es bereits was, und auf Insta ist auch ein Post...





						WME: Enduro, neu gedacht. - Conway Bikes
					

Conway - das Mountainbike, E-MTB und Urban Bike Label. Wir lieben Fahrräder und bauen Bikes vom Enduro MTB bis Gravel Racer. Innovativ, Clever und mit fairem Preis.




					www.conway-bikes.de


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Juli 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulderpete (5. Juli 2019)

Randoms Part 1 - Eurobike Media Days 2019 - Pinkbike
					

Casting our eye over new bikes from Nicolai and Conway and tech from Magura, Pro and DT Swiss.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## tom3012 (9. Juli 2019)

Okay.... Jetzt wirds interessant


----------



## snooze (9. Juli 2019)

Falls noch wer ein Schaltauge fürs 27,5 er WME benötigt, habe gerade noch eins im Keller gefunden. -> PN


----------



## ktrezzi (23. Juli 2019)

Nice, porno Farben auch! Schade dass ich erst das "alte" gekauft habe  



Backwoods schrieb:


> Ich bin die ersten 2 Jahre am WME 827c 1x11 Shimano XT gefahren. Hinten 11-46 und vorne 30. Für diese Saison habe ich auf GX  Eagle 1x12 umgebaut. Vorne immer noch 30.



Jetzt mit ~800-1000hm Gesamt auf der Feierabendtour geht das gut klar bisher mit 1x11. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich z.B. in bei ner Alpentour nochmal ein paar Höhenmeter mehr am Stück stemmen kann! Gibt's noch ne andere, günstigere Möglichkeit für einen kleineren "Notfallgang"?


----------



## Wild_Kroete (23. Juli 2019)

SunRace CSMX80 Kassette 11-fach 11-50Z online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

SunRace CSMX80 Kassette 11-fach 11-50Z +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Die 11-50 sunrace Kassette wird wohl die günstiges Lösung sein. Fahre auch mit einem 30er Blatt, allerdings die leichtere Variante von Garbaruk. Angeblich schaltet die 11-50 von Sunrace ohne Manipulation des Schaltwerkes. Bei Garbaruk gibt's nen neuen Schaltkäfig dazu.
mit nem 30er Blatt und 50er Ritzel passt das eigentlich super in den Bergen . In der Ebene ist 30-11 dann manchmal etwas klein, aber wen interessiert die Ebene.


----------



## ktrezzi (25. Juli 2019)

Mhm glaub ich werd am Eagle Kit nicht vorbeikommen? Aktuell für ~360€ zu haben. Sieht mir nach "bequemster" Lösung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (25. Juli 2019)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> SunRace CSMX80 Kassette 11-fach 11-50Z online kaufen | fahrrad.de
> 
> 
> SunRace CSMX80 Kassette 11-fach 11-50Z +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!
> ...



Mir hat man mal gesagt, dass das SLX Schaltwerk die Sunrace Kassette schalten kann, aber das XT Schaltwerk da Probleme hat. Keine Ahnung warum. Habe es nie probiert und den Plan schnell wieder verworfen. Da ich die XT variante auch mit einer X1 Kurbel gefahren bin war für mich der Umbau auf 1x12 nicht so teuer. Der Rahmen hatte schon ein SRAM Pressfit Innenlager drinnen und ich wollte das nicht gleich wieder rauspressen.


----------



## xLang (26. Juli 2019)

Habe auch noch einen Tyee Rahmen und werde diesen in den nächsten drei Monaten austauschen


----------



## radeldadeldu (6. August 2019)

Hi, kurze frage. Der Dhx2 passt a bekantlich nicht ins Wme. weiß einer wie es mit dem Öhlins ttx air aussieht?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. August 2019)

Vivid hatte bei mir gepasst. Mit 350 feder. Aber nur in 170 Stellung.


----------



## radeldadeldu (6. August 2019)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Vivid hatte bei mir gepasst. Mit 350 feder. Aber nur in 170 Stellung.


Hm...arg beit scheint mir der Öhlins a nicht zu sein. Ich werde es mal probieren und berichte dann ob das geht.


----------



## Dissektion (6. August 2019)

Kage mit 600 Feder passt bei mir, allerdings XL Rahmen


----------



## radeldadeldu (8. August 2019)

hab es versucht und es passt. Öhlins ttx air im WME! Muss sagen das die kombi mit dem Hinterbau echt gut mitspielt. In der 160mm stellung um einiges progressiver als in 170mm stellung dafür aber im 170mm Modus im Anfangsbereich sensibler. 170mm wirds werden da die gabel 180mm hat.

Durch den neuen Dämpfer ist der orginale Monarch RC3 debonair nicht mehr notwendig da ich noch einen cane creek db coil hab. Wer für 100euronen den Monarch haben will kann sich melden.


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. August 2019)

Der DHX2 passt ohne Probleme rein. Fahre ihn selbst im WME.


----------



## radeldadeldu (12. August 2019)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Der DHX2 passt ohne Probleme rein. Fahre ihn selbst im WME.


 In welchem WME. Es gab hier schon beiträge dazu das er nicht paat wegen der anordnung des Ausgleichbehälters und man anscheinend ein Stück der Wippe mit dem Dremmel entfernen muss.


----------



## bik3rid3r (12. August 2019)

Im Alu 827 in M. Ohne abfeilen, dremeln etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Witzi278 (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein conway wme 827 Alu aus 2017 gebraucht gekauft. Es ist mein erstes MTB, daher habe ich sehr wenig Erfahrung. Ich fahre damit Touren, bergauf um eine schöne Abfahrt zu haben. Am Wochenende war ich auch das erste mal im Bikepark Beerfelden, Blaue Strecke, Rote und Schwarz Black Wall habe ich geschafft. Im Bikepark habe ich mich rundum wohl gefühlt, mit dem Lift hoch und runter ballern mit "Sprüngen" usw. Wenn ich unter der Woche o. am Wochenende eine Tour fahre fühle ich mich etwas unwohl. Beim Bergauf fahren übersäuern meine Muskeln direkt über dem Knie. Schon nach kürzerer Bergauf fahrt brennt der Muskel. Ich fühle mich auch sehr zusammengequetscht zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Allg. habe ich das Gefühl das meine Sitzposition nicht gut ist. Meine zwei Kumpels bestätigen ebenfalls, dass die Bergauf fahrt anstrengender ist auf meinem Bike. 

Ich bin 1,79 m groß, 79,5cm Schrittlänge Conway WME 827 Alu bj. 2017 folgende Umbauten vom Vorgänger:
Tubless, Hope 35mm Vorbau, Race Face Lenker 780mm Breit 35mm Durchmesser, Sram GX Eagle 1x12. Gabel mit Debonair upgrate. Ergon Sattel. Rhock Shox reverb 150mm Sattelstütze.

Die Sattelhöhe habe ich "errechnet" aus Schrittlänge *0,885 und eingestellt. An welcher "Einstellschraube" fängt man an zu drehen ? Vorbau größer? Sattel nach vorne und hinten schieben ? Da habe ich gelesen, dass dies nur für die perfekte Kraftübertragung zuständig ist. Kann mir jemand helfen oder ist das du individuell ?

LG Dominik


----------



## kRoNiC (16. Oktober 2019)

Witzi278 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir ein conway wme 827 Alu aus 2017 gebraucht gekauft. Es ist mein erstes MTB, daher habe ich sehr wenig Erfahrung. Ich fahre damit Touren, bergauf um eine schöne Abfahrt zu haben. Am Wochenende war ich auch das erste mal im Bikepark Beerfelden, Blaue Strecke, Rote und Schwarz Black Wall habe ich geschafft. Im Bikepark habe ich mich rundum wohl gefühlt, mit dem Lift hoch und runter ballern mit "Sprüngen" usw. Wenn ich unter der Woche o. am Wochenende eine Tour fahre fühle ich mich etwas unwohl. Beim Bergauf fahren übersäuern meine Muskeln direkt über dem Knie. Schon nach kürzerer Bergauf fahrt brennt der Muskel. Ich fühle mich auch sehr zusammengequetscht zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Allg. habe ich das Gefühl das meine Sitzposition nicht gut ist. Meine zwei Kumpels bestätigen ebenfalls, dass die Bergauf fahrt anstrengender ist auf meinem Bike.
> 
> Ich bin 1,79 m groß, 79,5cm Schrittlänge Conway WME 827 Alu bj. 2017 folgende Umbauten vom Vorgänger:
> ...



Ich denke interessant zu wissen wäre die Rahmengröße in diesem Fall

Von den Geometriedaten müsstest du ja ein 44er bzw. besser noch einen 47er Rahmen fahren


----------



## Witzi278 (16. Oktober 2019)

Ist ein 44er also M


----------



## Basti138 (16. Oktober 2019)

Miss nochmal die Schrittlänge, sollte eher so 85 sein?
Das 44 ist gemessen, das tatsächliche Maß => es ist ein M "48" oder "49", das wegen der Variostütze nur ein kürzeres Sattelrohr hat.
=> ich denke, es passt perfekt.
Eigentlich ganz coole Bikes


----------



## Witzi278 (16. Oktober 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Miss nochmal die Schrittlänge, sollte eher so 85 sein?
> Das 44 ist gemessen, das tatsächliche Maß => es ist ein M "48" oder "49", das wegen der Variostütze nur ein kürzeres Sattelrohr hat.
> => ich denke, es passt perfekt.
> Eigentlich ganz coole Bikes



Ich messe die Schrittlänge gerne später noch einmal.

44/M so die Angabe von Conway so wie du es sagst ist es natürlich richtig. Das Bike finde ich mega, schöne Komponenten sind verbaut. Nur fühle ich mich nicht so recht wohl beim pedalieren. Meine Sitzhaltung kommt mir sehr zusammengestaucht (Aufrecht) vor. Während ich aber das Gefühl habe im oberen Rücken Buckelartig darauf zu sitzen. Was mir wiederum das Bedürfnis gibt weiter "ausgestreckt" zu sitzen um den "Buckel" im rücken weg zu bekommen. Ich weis nicht so recht wie ich es beschreiben soll.


----------



## Milschmann (16. Oktober 2019)

Ist dein sattel in etwa waagerecht gestellt? Wenn die Sattelneigung nach vorn ansteigend ist, neigt man dazu mit der Hüfte nach hinten zu kippen und das über einen "buckel" wieder auszugleichen.  Ich fahre den Sattel minimal waagerecht, eher leicht abfallend nach vorn.
Ich bin ca 1,80 groß mit 86er SL. Hab ebenfalls das Rad in M(44), 50er Vorbau, und finde es relativ klein. Habe ich mir vor zwei Jahren aber so ausgesucht, da ich bis dato kleine verspielte Bikes mochte. Nach zwei Jahren erfahrung würde ich lieber die größere Rahmengröße nehme und nen kürzeren Vorbau drauf Packen.

Beim pedalieren sitzt man in der Tat sehr aufrecht und im Wiegetritt komm ich gelegentlich mit dem Knie an den Schalthebel/Reverbhebel.


----------



## Witzi278 (16. Oktober 2019)

Habe den Sattel waagerecht mit einer Wasserwaage eingestellt bzw. die Sattelnase minimal nach unten. Würde gerne mal einen anderen Vorbau oder anderen Lenker probieren, leider sehr teuer der Spaß ; ) Der Vorgänger hat einen lenker mit wenig Rise gewählt. Auch da würde ich gerne mal das gegenteil probieren, was es genau ändert und wie es sich anfühlt.


----------



## Hardtail94 (16. Oktober 2019)

Witzi278 schrieb:


> Habe den Sattel waagerecht mit einer Wasserwaage eingestellt bzw. die Sattelnase minimal nach unten. Würde gerne mal einen anderen Vorbau oder anderen Lenker probieren, leider sehr teuer der Spaß ; ) Der Vorgänger hat einen lenker mit wenig Rise gewählt. Auch da würde ich gerne mal das gegenteil probieren, was es genau ändert und wie es sich anfühlt.


Frag doch mal in einem Radladen in deiner Nähe, ob sie nicht alte/gebrauchte Lenker haben, die du dir ausleihen kannst zum Probe fahren.
Solltest dann aber auch den neuen dort kaufen, sonst ist das etwas mies.


----------



## Promontorium (16. Oktober 2019)

Schieb doch zuerst mal den Sattel im erlaubten Mass (siehe Aufdruck auf den Rails) nach hinten, dann ist es evtl. schon ein wenig besser. Und mache ggf. den Sattel höher (grobe Faustregel, mit der ich immer gut gefahren bin: Knie bei Fuss in 6Uhr-Oosition leicht gebeugt). Durch den vielleicht zu tiefen Sattel ist der Winkel des Knies in 12Uhr-Postion zu spitz und der M.quadriceps kann die Anspannung nicht optimal umsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (16. Oktober 2019)

Zieh dir ne MC Donalds Tüte übern Kopf und mach Bilder von der Seite mit Pedal auf 6 Uhr und 3 Uhr.


----------



## BennySch (23. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob es das neue WME auch als Rahmenkit gibt oder ob das kommen soll?


----------



## Milschmann (23. Oktober 2019)

Und ob es jemals eine Alu-Version des neuen Hobels geben wird? Ich habe keine Lust auf einen Carbon-Rahmen


----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Oktober 2019)

Hab auf der Eurobike nach Rahmen-Kit bzw. Alu-Version gefragt. Kurzfristig ist da wohl nix geplant, aber der Mitarbeiter hat durchblicken lassen, dass langfristig höchstwahrscheinlich was kommen wird.


----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Oktober 2019)

Witzi278 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir ein conway wme 827 Alu aus 2017 gebraucht gekauft. Es ist mein erstes MTB, daher habe ich sehr wenig Erfahrung. Ich fahre damit Touren, bergauf um eine schöne Abfahrt zu haben. Am Wochenende war ich auch das erste mal im Bikepark Beerfelden, Blaue Strecke, Rote und Schwarz Black Wall habe ich geschafft. Im Bikepark habe ich mich rundum wohl gefühlt, mit dem Lift hoch und runter ballern mit "Sprüngen" usw. Wenn ich unter der Woche o. am Wochenende eine Tour fahre fühle ich mich etwas unwohl. Beim Bergauf fahren übersäuern meine Muskeln direkt über dem Knie. Schon nach kürzerer Bergauf fahrt brennt der Muskel. Ich fühle mich auch sehr zusammengequetscht zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Allg. habe ich das Gefühl das meine Sitzposition nicht gut ist. Meine zwei Kumpels bestätigen ebenfalls, dass die Bergauf fahrt anstrengender ist auf meinem Bike.
> 
> Ich bin 1,79 m groß, 79,5cm Schrittlänge Conway WME 827 Alu bj. 2017 folgende Umbauten vom Vorgänger:
> ...



Servus Dominik,
ich hab das WME auch in M, in etwa deine Größe / Schrittlänge und ebenfalls einen 780er Lenker mit wenig Rise und nem 30er Vorbau.
Falls sich die Kombi für dich prinzipiell gut anfühlt, würde ich an deiner Stelle erst einmal die Sattelposition verändern.

Schau mal unter: https://www.fahrrad-gesundheit.de/sattelhoehe-und-sattelversatz/

Wenn du vorerst keinen neuen Lenker / Vorbau kaufen möchtest, könntest du mehr / weniger Spacer unter dem Vorbau ausprobieren, verschiedene Lenkerneigungen ausprobieren etc.
Das hilft manchmal auch schon mehr als man denkt.

Viel Erfolg beim Ausprobieren!


----------



## Christoph177 (26. November 2019)

Moin,

mal einen Linkverweis zu Bestell, Aufbau- und Tuningfaden wieder hervorholen wäre schön.

63 Seiten sind schon eine Menge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BennySch (20. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
kann jemand sagen, mit was der Schutz am Unterrohr beim Carbon Rahmen geklebt ist? Bei mir löst sich das am unteren Ende Nähe der Kurbel an einer Seite.
Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe.
viele Grüße


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Dezember 2019)

Hoi,
das ist quasi doppelseitiges Klebeband. Aber nicht das billige Teppichklebeband, sondern vermutlich was "besseres". Vielleicht kommt da noch ein Hinweis/Tip von wem. Mal unter 3M googeln.
Du kannst es nur an der Stelle "flicken", oder den Schutz komplett entfernen, die Klebefläche komplett ablösen (vorsichtig mit Verdünnung) und dann wieder neu anbringen. Ich würde es erst mal mit "flicken" versuchen . Aber auch da muss die Klebefläche beidseitig gereinigt sein. Am Rahmen bitte nicht mit Verdünnung, sonst löst sich der Klarlack...

EDIT: Ich hatte es doch mit Teppichklebeband von Tesa gemacht (nicht das dicke mit Schaumrücken). Hält immer noch, aber ich fahre nur noch bei Schönwetter

Gutes Gelingen,
Al


----------



## Wild_Kroete (7. März 2020)

Nachdem bei meinem Wme+ 4 mal die kettenstrebe gerissen ist (zum Gück innerhalb der Garantie) hab ich es zurück gegeben. Immer das selbe Rissbild. Nun ist, kurz nach Ende der Garantie das WME+ meiner Frau genau an der gleichen Stelle gerissen. Aus meiner Sicht ein Konstruktionsmangel. Kennt jemand auch das Problem? 

Ich persönlich bin jetzt auf Santa umgestiegen. Hält wenigstens. Mal sehen was Conway zu dem Schrott sagt. Aber dann wird bei ihr wohl auch was vernünftiges werden.


----------



## Blochi (8. März 2020)

Hallo,
bei meinem WME 827 ist kurz vor Ablauf der Garantie auch ein Riss in der Carbon-Kettenstrebe entstanden.
Laut dem Fachhändler gibt es schon keine Ersatzteile mehr für den Rahmen. Er hat gleich das ganze Rad "konfiziert" und zu Conway geschickt, nun warte ich schon 3 Wochen auf Antwort wie es weitergehen soll.
Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrung, oder einen Tipp zur Beschleunigung?


----------



## Wild_Kroete (8. März 2020)

Bei mir hat die Rückabwicklung 1jahr gedauert und ist immer noch nicht gänzlich fertig. Werde mich Montag mit dem neuen Fall mall bei Hartje melden. Bei meinen Bike hieß  es, zu hohe Wiegetrittbelastung und schräge Landungen. :-D aber bei dem Bike meiner Frau mit 60kg sollte das wohl definitiv nicht zutreffen. Mal schauen was passiert. Sonst verbuchen ich das als Lehrgeld und Kauf nur noch Räder dessen Hersteller daran glauben, dass die länger als 2 Jahre halten und entsprechende Garantieleistungen anbieten.


----------



## Christoph177 (8. März 2020)

@KingSize,  was ist Dein Rad genau für ein Modell? WME+ sagt mir mal nichts.
Ich habe auch ein WME aber noch Alu in 29"


----------



## Wild_Kroete (8. März 2020)

Hi Christoph, meins war ein WME 627+ und das meiner Frau ein WME 727+ oder 827+. Da bin ich mir gerade nicht so sicher. Das waren die WME Plus Bikes, die Conway rausgebracht hat. Davon gab es dann auch die ersten 29er als WME 629 oder so. Bei mir ist immer nach ca. 3-4 Monaten die Kettenstrebe gerissen und bei meiner Frau zum Glück erst jetzt.


----------



## Blochi (10. März 2020)

Blochi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei meinem WME 827 ist kurz vor Ablauf der Garantie auch ein Riss in der Carbon-Kettenstrebe entstanden.
> Laut dem Fachhändler gibt es schon keine Ersatzteile mehr für den Rahmen. Er hat gleich das ganze Rad "konfiziert" und zu Conway geschickt, nun warte ich schon 3 Wochen auf Antwort wie es weitergehen soll.
> Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrung, oder einen Tipp zur Beschleunigung?


Neues UPDATE: heute kam der neue Ersatz-Rahmen


----------



## Damass (10. März 2020)

Ich hätte da einen Carbon WME-Rahmen im Bikemarkt drin, falls jemand Interesse hat  Der Rahmen ist noch sehr gut in Schuss, da in Schutzfolie gehüllt und nett behandelt. Zubehör gibt´s auch noch einiges dazu. Schaut einfach mal rein.

Beste Grüße
Damass


----------



## Wild_Kroete (10. März 2020)

Dann drück ich dir fest die Daumen, dass es hält. Ich konnte bei meinen die Uhr danach stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (11. März 2020)

Was habt ihr für Modelljahre, wenn die dauernd kaputt gehen?
Mein WME 827 C ist von 2016 oder 17 und hält (jedenfalls bis jetzt).
Trotz gelgentlicher Bikepark Einsätze, Finale Ligure, Elba......


----------



## Wild_Kroete (11. März 2020)

Meins war eines der erste ausgelieferten Plus Fully. April 2017. Bis Ende 2018 ware 4 Kettenstreben durch. Immer auf die gleiche Art. Der Risse war fast auf den mm immer an der Gleichen Stelle.


----------



## KingSize (16. März 2020)

Christoph177 schrieb:


> @KingSize,  was ist Dein Rad genau für ein Modell? WME+ sagt mir mal nichts.
> Ich habe auch ein WME aber noch Alu in 29"


Ich bins nicht ... der andere hat meinen nic gecovert!

@+kingsize+ but why?


----------



## Wild_Kroete (16. März 2020)

Sorry, war nicht gecovert. Hab den sonst schon für alles Mögliche verwendet und auch schon bevor ich ins Forum eingetreten bin  Da werden wir jetzt wohl mit Leben müssen. Das machen wir ja jetzt in diesem Forum schon seit über 14 Jahren


----------



## ktrezzi (15. Mai 2020)

Ich würde gerne bei meinem WME 827 Alu (M) die Rock Shox Stealth 125mm gegen eine 150mm Variante tauschen, bräuchte im Uphill ein paar cm mehr und muss die Stütze für den Downhill aber weiter tiefer ins Rohr stecken 

Passt da alles, wenn ich einfach eine 31.6mm Durchmesser kaufe mit 150mm Hub?


----------



## Tobsn (15. Mai 2020)

Das misst Du am besten selber aus. 
Die Hersteller der verschiedenen Sattelstützen geben inzwischen sehr detaillierte Anweisungen wie und was man messen muss.


----------



## ktrezzi (15. Mai 2020)

Okay, alles klar! Wusste ich nicht  Ich bin naiv vorgegangen, laut mtb-news Test von damals beträgt die Sitzrohrlänge 440mm - Die 125mm Hub Variante, welche aktuell standardmäßig verbaut ist, hat eine Einbaulänge von 390mm, also bleiben mir noch mindestens die 50mm Differenz? Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. Mai 2020)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne bei meinem WME 827 Alu (M) die Rock Shox Stealth 125mm gegen eine 150mm Variante tauschen, bräuchte im Uphill ein paar cm mehr und muss die Stütze für den Downhill aber weiter tiefer ins Rohr stecken
> 
> Passt da alles, wenn ich einfach eine 31.6mm Durchmesser kaufe mit 150mm Hub?


Ich hatte bei meinem WME Größe M eine 150er Reverb montiert (Schrittlänge 83cm).
Hat genau gepasst.
Bei kürzerer Schrittlänge kann es sein, daß es Probleme mit der Hydraulikleitung und dem Dämpfer gibt.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Mai 2020)

Ich habe in meinem WME 827 C allerdings in Größe L sogar 160 mm Hub verbaut.
Das ist aber keine Reverb sonder eine BikeYoke Revive.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle auch mal überlegen ob es unbedingt wieder eine Reverb sein soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. Mai 2020)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem WME 827 C allerdings in Größe L sogar 160 mm Hub verbaut.
> Das ist aber keine Reverb sonder eine BikeYoke Revive.
> 
> Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle auch mal überlegen ob es unbedingt wieder eine Reverb sein soll....


Fahre in meinem neuen Bike eine OneUp 
V2 mit 180mm?


----------



## ktrezzi (15. Mai 2020)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem WME 827 C allerdings in Größe L sogar 160 mm Hub verbaut.
> Das ist aber keine Reverb sonder eine BikeYoke Revive.
> 
> Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle auch mal überlegen ob es unbedingt wieder eine Reverb sein soll....



Ich hab glücklicherweise eine gute Reverb gehabt und hab jetzt eine gebrauchte für 75€ gekauft, dachte für das Geld kann man das Mal probieren


----------



## Damass (19. Mai 2020)

Hab einen WME Carbon-Rahmen n Gruppe Größe M abzugeben, falls jemand Interesse hat 

Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## ktrezzi (25. Mai 2020)

Hab die Reverb 125mm durch die 150mm nun ersetzte, war wie erwartet ziemlich easy, dank den halb offen verlegten Zügen. 

Fürs Protokoll und falls nochmal jemand sucht: Conway WME 827 Alu bei 80er Schrittlänge lohnt sich für meinen Geschmack der längere Hub auf jeden Fall.


----------



## anti89 (1. Juni 2020)

Hi ich hätte mal ne frage bekomme ich 2.6er Reifen in Rahmen und gabel von einem 2017er 827


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juni 2020)

anti89 schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte mal ne frage bekomme ich 2.6er Reifen in Rahmen und gabel von einem 2017er 827



Vielleicht kannst Du noch den Hersteller dazu schreiben.
Die Reifen von Schwalbe, Conti, Maxxis, etc. fallen ja schon ein bisschen unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (1. Juni 2020)

Mein Plan war conti Kaiser und baron


----------



## Anse (7. Juni 2020)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Nachdem bei meinem Wme+ 4 mal die kettenstrebe gerissen ist (zum Gück innerhalb der Garantie) hab ich es zurück gegeben. Immer das selbe Rissbild. Nun ist, kurz nach Ende der Garantie das WME+ meiner Frau genau an der gleichen Stelle gerissen. Aus meiner Sicht ein Konstruktionsmangel. Kennt jemand auch das Problem?



Habe gerade bei meinem eWME (Mofa aber baugleicher Hinterbau) auch einen Haarriss der Kettenstrebe entdeckt, selbe Stelle! Rad von 2019 und 3000km. Mist! Gerade jetzt in dieser Corona Zeit, mein Händler ist 400km weit weg und die in der Nähe nehmen keine Aufträge an wenn man es nicht dort gekauft hat, oder haben Hartje / Conway nicht im Programm!


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Juni 2020)

Was wiegt ihr?


----------



## Anse (7. Juni 2020)

Ich wiege 90kg.


----------



## ktrezzi (1. Juli 2020)

Schon jemand seinem 11 Fach Conway (WME 827 Alu) ein GX Eagle Kit spendiert? Empfehlenswert? Wollte das schon letztes Jahr machen...komme hier im Wienerwald noch immer klar damit auf 1.000hm, weiß aber nicht, wie das bei einer Alpentour aussieht. (Tourenfahrer, kein Shuttler)


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juli 2020)

ktrezzi schrieb:


> Schon jemand seinem 11 Fach Conway (WME 827 Alu) ein GX Eagle Kit spendiert? Empfehlenswert? Wollte das schon letztes Jahr machen...komme hier im Wienerwald noch immer klar damit auf 1.000hm, weiß aber nicht, wie das bei einer Alpentour aussieht. (Tourenfahrer, kein Shuttler)



Ich fahre schon seit 2 Jahren GX Eagle 1x12 am WME 827 C und finde es echt super und sehr empfehlenswert. 
Vorne 30 und hinten 10-50. Macht für den kleinsten Gang 0,6 und für den größten 3,0. Die neue GX Eagel geht sogar bis 52  hinten. Ich möchte den Klettergang nicht mehr missen. Das war bei 1x11 XT schon mehr Quälerei.


----------



## Hufi25121987 (17. Oktober 2020)

Moin moin hab gestern zwar ein EWME aber wollte trotzdem mal was posten  hab es gestern mal fast komplett zerlegt und möchte es bisschen verändert neu aufbauen


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Oktober 2020)

Was ist geplant? Kann ein minus 2-Grad Angleset empfehlen. Dann wirds ne richtige Bügelmaschiene. Und die Lager am besten tauschen, falls nicht schon gemacht. Die sind nicht die besten.


----------



## Hufi25121987 (17. Oktober 2020)

Welche Lager kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Oktober 2020)

Hab den Tausch auch noch vor mir. Aber Endurobearings sollen wohl ganz gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi25121987 (17. Oktober 2020)

ok super ich schau mal


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Und die Lager am besten tauschen, falls nicht schon gemacht. Die sind nicht die besten.



Was soll an den Lagern schlecht sein? Ich fahre in meinem WME 827 C seit 4 oder 5 Jahren immer noch die ersten. Da sind einige 1000 Km drauf inklusiv dem ein oder anderen Bikepark Einsatz.


----------



## Hufi25121987 (17. Oktober 2020)

Hab ja auch noch keine Probleme mit diesen lager 


Backwoods schrieb:


> Was soll an den Lagern schlecht sein? Ich fahre in meinem WME 827 C seit 4 oder 5 Jahren immer noch die ersten. Da sind einige 1000 Km drauf inklusiv dem ein oder anderen Bikepark Einsatz.


 Meine sind a noch top  und Endurobearings finde ich ganz schön überteuert


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Oktober 2020)

ja, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich mir die hole.

Btw. ich dachte immer das WME wäre eine Conway-Eigenentwicklung, aber wird anscheinend auch umgelabelt. Ist das jetzt ein Astro-Katalograhmen?


----------



## Christoph177 (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ja ein wme 629. Bin sehr zufrieden und nutze sehr häufig. 
Ich habe einen Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer verbaut. Dieser war beim Fahren ganz wenig Geräusche am produzieren. Genauer betrachtet, hat in der oberen Befestigung etwas Spiel. Gibt es aber Ersatzteile für zu kaufen. Alles getauscht, war verschlissen. Nur beim leicht wieder anziehen der Befestigungsschraube riss diese direkt am Gewindeanfang ab. Ist die T45 Schraube. Habe mir die Bruchstelle mal genauer angesehen, war vorgeschädigt, zu 50% angebrochen. Habe das defekte Stück ganz leicht aus dem Sockel drehen können und aus meinem Sammelsurium im Keller eine gleiche Innensechskant eingebaut. Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Mir fiel direkt auf das die Schraube sehr leicht ist, die bisher verbaute. Mit Magnent geprüft, tatsächlich Alu. Die jetzt verbaute ist eine V2A, könnte auch verzinkt nehmen. 
Was sagen Fachleute? War das Alu zur Gewichtsersparung? Ich bin der Meinung das jetzt alles in Ordnung ist, oder?

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Backwoods (18. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht war es auch Titan?
Wenn es wirklich Alu war sollte auf dem Schraubenkopf AL und noch eine Zahl stehen (evtl. 39). Ansonsten wäre es billig Schrott.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (18. Oktober 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ja, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich mir die hole.
> 
> Btw. ich dachte immer das WME wäre eine Conway-Eigenentwicklung, aber wird anscheinend auch umgelabelt. Ist das jetzt ein Astro-Katalograhmen?



Es wird auch eine Eigenentwicklung sein & bleiben, die allerdings vertraglich mit einem Rahmenhersteller aus Fernost für einen bestimmten Zeitraum Conway Exklusivität für den Verkauf der Rahmen in D und Ö einräumte. Die Zeit ist nun wahrscheinlich abgelaufen und daher wahrscheinlich die "Kopie" bzw Verwendung als Open-Mold Rahmen anderer Hersteller, in dem Fall "Kraftstoff"(?)...


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Oktober 2020)

Könnte sein. War nur etwas verwirrt da das we make Enduro Projekt ja als länger Entwicklungsprozess vermarktet wurde aber manchmal blickt man da echt nicht durch ob das nur Marketing ist und die einen Katalograhmen leicht abändern oder gleich komplett alles von Astro kommt. Siehe Mondraker und KHS.


----------



## Christoph177 (19. Oktober 2020)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es auch Titan?
> Wenn es wirklich Alu war sollte auf dem Schraubenkopf AL und noch eine Zahl stehen (evtl. 39). Ansonsten wäre es billig Schrott.



Auf dem Kopf bzw dem Rest der Schraube steht nichts. Wie kann ich denn Titan mit Alu unterscheiden?

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi25121987 (8. November 2020)

Wo bekomm ich dieses carbon schutzblech her?


----------



## Patrick827 (26. Januar 2021)

Servus und einen schönen guten Abend an alle WMEler... ich habe überall gesucht, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden.
Und zwar geht es um folgendes.
Ich wollte meinem WME 827 Alu RAW einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel verpassen (einfschmal testen) und wie die meisten denke ich wissen, bietet Cane creek solch eine Möglichkeit in verschiedenen Stufen an.

So nun zur eigentlichen Frage, hat jemand unter euch schon mal die Lagerschalen vom Steuerohr ausgebaut/entfernt? 
Falls ja, wie habt ihr sie rausbekommen und welche Maße ergeben sich vom Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs oben und unten ohne die Lagerschalen? Möchte ungerne rumprobieren und schlimmstenfalls noch etwas dabei kaputt machen 😬

Falls in dem thread das Thema doch irgendwo angesprochen wurde, dann gerne verlinken. 
Wäre euch echt dankbar für die Hilfe!🤘


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Januar 2021)

Die klopfst du einfach vorsichtig rundherum mit Gummihammer und einem stab raus. Halt nicht mit Metall auf Metall.

 Maße sind:






						Conway WME We Make Enduro Bestell-, Aufbau- u Tuningfaden
					

Hallo BiostOne,  die Caps hatten wir nur in einer sehr kleinen Auflage für das WME Team machen lassen.  Grüße




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wobei das vermutlich mit den Rahmenupdates abweichen kann. 

Das Einpressen ist etwas tricky wenn du kein spezialwerkzeug hast. Es geht auch kit gewindestange und uscheiben. Dann noch den Steuersatz über Nacht ins Eisfach. 

Works ist oft günstiger als canecreek. Hab ich im ewme verbaut und passt dort mit minus 2 Grad sehr gut


----------



## Patrick827 (26. Januar 2021)

Danke, das ging ja flott...
Ja das mir der Gewindestange um Lager einzupressen habe ich auch schon problemlos gemacht an meinem
alten Bike, das ist das kleinste Problem. Ich war mir nur unsicher ob die Lagerschalen nicht sogar eingeklebt sind.

Ah ok, also hast du an deinem ebenfalls den Lenkwinkel abgeflacht...
Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, das es die gleiche Geo hat wie meins mit Standardmäßigen 64Grad, wenn ich denn richtig gemessen habe, würde ich ja in dem Fall auf 62Grad kommen. Weiß nicht ob das zu extrem werden könnte, daher wollte ich mich ran tasten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Januar 2021)

Welche Generation hast du denn? Die erste hat ja glaub 65 grad, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das ewme hat, warum auch immer, 66,5 grad, da machen 2 grad weniger schon Sinn.

Kommt halt auch ein bisschen drauf an wo und wie du fährst.


----------



## Patrick827 (26. Januar 2021)

Also es müsste sich um ein 2016/17 WME 827er Modell handeln. 
Leider kann man auf der Webseite von Conway nichts über die Rahmennummer herausfinden, oder ist dir etwas bekannt?

Naja nach einer einjährigen Zwangspause soll es auch mal wieder nach Winterberg und in die Berge gehen.😎 ansonsten bin ich natürlich mehr in den Kasseler Umgebung unterwegs. Ich wollte so einfach mal schauen etwas mehr Laufruhe zu generieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Januar 2021)

Die Geo gibt's hier in nem test. Lw is 65,5

Lies dir mal diesen Thread durch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lenkwinkel-und-konsequenzen.586790/

Beim cane creek angleset kannst du ja glaub auch die Einsätze wechseln und testen was dir am besten taugt.

Zu flach ist halt auf flachen, langsamen Trails nicht so toll. Aber so dramatisch ist das nicht.


----------



## Patrick827 (26. Januar 2021)

Ja ich werde mal schauen. Trotzdem schon mal danke 👍


----------



## Milschmann (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch meine Frage beantworten:
Mein altes Alu-WME aus 2016 hatte einen Riss im Hauptrahmen an der Dämpferaufnahme. Glücklicherweise konnte der defekte Rahmen gegen einen neuen Rahmen ausgetauscht werden (glaube eine 2018er Alu WME, blaue 827 Aufschrift).
Mir ist beim Aufbau aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau am Ausfallende sehr weit auseinander geht, sodass wenn ich das Hinterrad einsetze, zwischen den Nabe und Ausfallende ca. 5 mm Spiel bleibt, welches dann durch die Spannachse zunächst "zugeschraubt" und dann geklemmt wird.
Anbei ein Bild, wo man erkennen kann, dass die das Gewinde der Spannachse dann ziemlich weit hinausragt. Außerdem muss man bei reinschrauben darauf achten, dass man das Gewinde nicht vernudelt, weil man irgendwie schief ansetzt.
Wisst ihr woran das liegen kann? Wurde der Hinterbau irgendwann auf Boost umgestellt?
Kurioserweise ist die Achse nicht getauscht wurden, da habe ich meine alte verwendet.

Viele Grüße
Milschmann


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2021)

Frag doch mal Conway auf Facebook. Die antworten idr innerhalb von ein paar Tagen. Generell ist der Hinterbau schon immer etwas breiter als die Nabe, im unverschraubten Zustand. Und es gibt halt auch Toleranzen bzw. sind manche Hinterbauten halt etwas verzogen. Kommt halt drauf an ob alles verspannungsfrei läuft.


----------



## ktrezzi (26. März 2021)

Grüßt euch! Hat jemand auf den Standardfelgen beim WME 827 die ne 2.35er Reifenkombi? Wollte mir einen Hans Dampf plus Nobby Nic besorgen, allerdings gerade nur in 2.35 verfügbar. Fahrprofil deutlich mehr All Mountain als Enduro, Stündchen anrollen auf der Straße und danach trockene Trails...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Sachsen_Biker (29. März 2021)

Hallo Leute,

Mir brennen zum WME zwei Fragen auf der Zunge: 

1. Ich habe nicht gesehen, dass das Bike von Hersteller aus Mal mit Coil Dämpfern bestückt wurde. Ist es möglich hier einen Coil reinzusetzen, rein von der Hinterbaukinematik? Es soll optimaler Weise der Formula MOD verbaut werden.

2. Wie kulant ist der Hersteller beim Gebrauchtkauf zwecks der Rahmengarantie? Lässt die sich problemlos auf den Käufer vom privaten Verkäufer übertragen? Rock Shox habe ich da sehr kulant erlebt, da wollte man nach Erwähnung der Seriennummer noch nicht einmal die originale Rechnung sehen.

Grüße


----------



## ktrezzi (2. April 2021)

Hat jemand die Spline E1900 auf tubeless umgerüstet? Ich bin etwas verwirrt bezüglich der Breite vom Felgenband...Brauche ich 32mm oder 27mm? Es gibt 2 verschiedene Angaben im Internet, alle von offizieller Seite


----------



## Waldfabi (6. April 2021)

Die DT-swiss Laufräder haben alle schon ab Werk TL-Band drin!
Einfach Ventil rein, Milch und Reifen dazu, fertig.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## ktrezzi (13. April 2021)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Die DT-swiss Laufräder haben alle schon ab Werk TL-Band drin!
> Einfach Ventil rein, Milch und Reifen dazu, fertig.
> 
> Grüße,
> Tom



Danke dir, war auch genauso  Hab die beiden Schlappen jetzt noch mal mit Schlauch verbaut, wenn ich dran denke, was für ein Pain es war, die beiden auf die Felge zu bekommen (habe ich noch nie erlebt ), bin erstmal happy, da nichts mehr machen zu müssen. 

Falls sich jemand die gleiche Frage stellt: 2.35er Kombi wie ich es oben beschrieben haben passt und fährt sich ganz gut vom Ersteindruck, kein groben Unterschied weder positiv noch negativ bemerkbar bisher.


----------



## bik3rid3r (21. April 2021)

Sachsen_Biker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Mir brennen zum WME zwei Fragen auf der Zunge:
> 
> 1. Ich habe nicht gesehen, dass das Bike von Hersteller aus Mal mit Coil Dämpfern bestückt wurde. Ist es möglich hier einen Coil reinzusetzen, rein von der Hinterbaukinematik? Es soll optimaler Weise der Formula MOD verbaut werden.


Ich fahre im alten WME den dhx2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Translucent (27. August 2021)

Moin..

mich fahre ein WME 329 mit Carbon Rahmen und verzweifle gerade am knackenden Steuersatz. Bin mir zumindest relativ sicher, dass er es sein muss.
Kann es sein, dass es am Carbon liegt und ich nichts daran ändern kann?

Vielen Dank

Gruß Chris


----------



## Waldfabi (28. August 2021)

Hi Chris, 

kontrolliere mal den Gabelkonus.
Bei den Acros Steuersätzen ist der schnell mal falsch herum montiert.

Grüße, Tom


----------



## EndURisk (15. September 2021)

Moin zusammen,

Ich habe meiner liebsten gerade ein WME 827 von 2016/17 aufgebaut. 






Rahmen wurde wie auch der Dämpfer vorher nie verbaut und lag nur rum. Allerdings haben wir unten an der Buchse doch ordentlich Spiel.

Leider habe ich keinen Zugang zu dem Bike, um selber mit dem Messschieber nachzumessen, und kann nicht sagen, welches Buchsenmaß genau benötigt  wird. Oben ist es ja 22,2 x 8mm, aber wie schaut's unten aus?

Wäre großartig, wenn jemand helfen könnte, so dass ich neue bestellen und das Bike nächste Woche hoffentlich ordnungsgemäß bewegt werden kann.


----------



## Waldfabi (21. September 2021)

Der Dämpfer hat oben und unten jeweils 22,2x8mm drin.
Falls da kein Umwerfer dran ist, also keine Dualplate darn kommt, muss eine 2mm Scheibe unter den Schraubenkopf ;-).

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## EndURisk (27. September 2021)

Ah, das könnte es sein. Genial, besten Dank! Wird bei nächster Gelegenheit ausprobiert!


----------



## Backwoods (27. September 2021)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Falls da kein Umwerfer dran ist, also keine Dualplate darn kommt, muss eine 2mm Scheibe unter den Schraubenkopf ;-).
> 
> Grüße,
> Tom



Das Macht bestimmt Sinn. Aber an meinem Carbon Rahmen war nie eine. Warum so dick? Tut's nicht auch eine normale?


----------



## EndURisk (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke das ist am Ende von der Gewindetiefe abhängig. Geht ja nur drum, dass die Schraube wirklich "gespannt" ist und nicht auf einer Seite "rumeiert". Die Fachmänner mögen meine Wortwahl entschuldigen. 😅 In unserem Falle konnte ich das Problem mit der Unterlegscheibe übrigens lösen.


----------



## Niggo2605 (22. November 2021)

Moin kann mir jemand sagen wie der original Tune vom Monarch rc3 plus in Rad ist?


----------



## Max827 (6. Januar 2022)

Hufi25121987 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich dieses carbon schutzblech her?


Das ist nur Plastik😄😬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (9. August 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich möchte in mein altes Alu WME (827, Größe L) eine andere Federgabel reinpacken. Ich wollte schon immer mal eine 21er Durolux R2C2 ausprobieren. Momentan habe ich noch die 2015er(?) PIKE ohne irgendwelche Upgrades drinnen. Die alte Pike hat glaube ich in 160 mm 552 mm einbauhöhe, die Durolux 27,5 mit 180 mm Federweg 565 mm, könnte man die nehmen oder sollte ich die auf 160(170) traveln?
Für welches Einbaumaß / Federweg ist der Rahmen freigegeben? Eventuell würde ich sogar mal ein Mullet-Setup ausprobieren wollen.

Ich würde mich über eure Antworten und Erfahrungen freuen, vielleicht gibt es ja auch schon direkt Erfahrungsberichte, ich habe aber hier im Forum (noch) nichts gefunden, außer Dämpferalternativen.

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. August 2022)

Ich hab mal überlegt das eWME dessen geo ja ähnlich ist als Mullet aufzubauen, die idee aber wieder verworfen, nachdem ich auf dieser geo stats-Seite gesehen habe wie sich die Werte verändern (vor allem reach, tretlager u Sitzwinkel). Du könntest es ja einfach mal versuchen. Werde ich auch mal machen wenn mir langweilig ist.


----------



## Milschmann (10. August 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis, das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Da kann man zu mindest mal auf dem Papier sehen (oder Bildschirm), was sich ändert. Ob das dann vom Hersteller so freigegeben ist bleibt natürlich offen. Eigene Verantwortung und so


----------



## FelixFoi (1. November 2022)

Guten Morgen,
für mein Conway WMW 3.9 möchte ich mir ein neues Tretlager/Innenlager „auf Halde“ legen. Leider war für mich bisher nicht herauszubekommen, welche Breite und Durchmesser ich brauche. Das alte (DUB) hierfür ausbauen möchte ich nicht, weil es noch einwandfrei läuft. Hat hier zufällig jemand die Maße parat?
Grüße


----------



## Xyz79 (1. Januar 2023)

Wo finde ich denn die Geomtrie Tabelle vom 2018er WME 827? Und idealerweise die Größenempfehlungen.


----------

